# Lace Party with TLL August 30, 2015 WIP's and Glensheen Mansion tour



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!

The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 

Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests."

This particular Lace Party is going to be one of the eclectic ones. Recently, I was able to go on a tour of the historic Glensheen Mansion in Duluth, Minnesota. It is a beautiful home built on the shores of Lake Superior between the years of 1905 and 1908 by a former teacher turned lawyer for a company on the Iron Range. When they consolidated and became U.S. Steel, Chester Congdon became a very rich man. When the home was completed they had spent $854,000. Today that translates to approximately $22,000,000. :shock: 

Throughout these next two weeks, I will share a few photos of that wonderful tour and challenge you to finish up a Work In Progress (WIP) or two.  I have been reminded that there are a few KAL's on Ravelry that will be starting during this time that several of us are participating in, so NOT starting anything new is out. But maybe we can put some restraints on that wonderful disease - Castonitis. Maybe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party!
> 
> The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni, for a great start. Looking forward to seeing your photos and hearing all about your tour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that is very interesting. Thank you for starting us off. I do suffer from castonitis. Dear me, it is hard!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, that is very interesting. Thank you for starting us off. I do suffer from castonitis. Dear me, it is hard!


I agree. Very difficult to resist castonitis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Toni, for the new start. I will be following your tour with interest- Architecture at the domestic level has long been an interest.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, that is very interesting. Thank you for starting us off. I do suffer from castonitis. Dear me, it is hard!


Thank you, Norma, Pam, and Julie! I hope you will all enjoy the tour. I know I sure did!!!

I totally understand about that Castontis. I am afraid that I have it pretty bad.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like quite a mansion Toni. Thanks for the pictures and the wonderful opening explanation of the LP. 
I will continue to work on the advent scarf and some socks and a baby blanket I have on the needles. Might have some of those KALs to start as well.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> This particular Lace Party is going to be one of the eclectic ones. Recently, I was able to go on a tour of the historic Glensheen Mansion in Duluth, Minnesota. It is a beautiful home built on the shores of Lake Superior between the years of 1905 and 1908 by a former teacher turned lawyer for a company on the Iron Range. When they consolidated and became U.S. Steel, Chester Congdon became a very rich man. When the home was completed they had spent $854,000. Today that translates to approximately $22,000,000. :shock:


I'd just take those porches/balconies/patios! Beautiful places to relax!

UFOs R Us! On the top of my list:

1 brown Master of the Horses, Hounds, and Hawks Sock
1 green Master of the Horses, Hounds, and Hawks Sock
1 gift pair of socks - just the ribbing done
Crocheted caddy for my studio rocker to complete
October, November, and December of the 2015 Year of Lace Scarf
1 pair of mitts
Etc., etc., etc.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party!
> 
> The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos to start us off, Toni. We love visiting old buildings so I look forward to seeing more of your photos.
I'm suffering, not from castonitis but Can'tmakemymindupwhat tocastonitis. Wish I could stop dithering.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll be working on a pair of mitts for my niece. And then I would like to cast on for the MHHH mitts. And of course in a couple of days cast on for the Lace Eater. Hope my yarn arrives in time. &#128559;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--nice start. Looking forward to more pics of the mansion. Love older architecture and those old mansions sure were luxurious properties.

Linda--we need to get together. I suffer the same ailment 'makeupyourmindalready-itis.' Perhaps we need a 12-step program to deal with this dysfunction.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep, a fellow castonitis sufferer. Presently I have several WIP's to choose from for this LP: 
Bonnie's Wish - I have started the knitted border (final clue).
Maid Marion dress - barely started this one. 
Greek Revival shawl - about a quarter of the way row number wise but this is a bottom up triangle so maybe a tenth completed.
Dancing Bees - about halfway through clue 4, with clues 5 and 6 to go. I hear the final clue is a long one.
Forest - about a quarter done.

Now, for the pending items to cast on (not including the Oct 1st MKALs - three of those):
Scoreboard Cowl - pattern comes out Sep 3rd but my team's opener is not until the 10th. This one will run through February when my team wins the Superbowl 
Lace Eater Shawl - the pattern is released on Sep 7th. Looks intense: lace, beads, and nupps. 

I will take Dancing Bees and Forest with me on vacation. I should have been working on one or both all day today, but no, Erika has to come and dump rain on my party so I stay home and do things here. I even went to work and did the payroll so the person covering for me does not have to. hmph.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for the signpost to our destination Toni.very clear pics TY .thanks to those who saw my entrelac and commented.
Norma ,hope the pain has eased .
Linda ,how dare you pass your disease on .I knitted 20 rows earlier and ripped it out because my heart wasn't in the project.I have found decision making has become harder as I became older .
Is the Lace Eater a KAL ? I have always preferred finer yarn to knit up but used DK for speed and extra warmth.
You enablers are doing an excellent job as I ordered even more yarn this evening but totally forgot Posh ....perhaps that was just as well .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, a fellow castonitis sufferer. Presently I have several WIP's to choose from for this LP:
> Bonnie's Wish - I have started the knitted border (final clue).
> Maid Marion dress - barely started this one.
> Greek Revival shawl - about a quarter of the way row number wise but this is a bottom up triangle so maybe a tenth completed.
> ...


That was so nice of you to do the payroll!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Although I am still working on my sweater from Interweave Knits (a cabled sweater made with my Posh Yarn), I may just keep that going in the background. I finished the Tree of Life, but need to put on the top cabled edging...always a challenge to get the stitch count correct when putting a vertical edging onto a horizontal side of knitting...but I did it once before, so I think I can do it again...will block both pieces first.

I am also going to start a Christmas Stocking for the youngest Grand baby...well she will be one year old in October....wow how fast a year goes. But I want her to have a special stocking from Grandma Deborah...

Also still working on "toys that turn inside out" Topsy-Turvy toys....they are so much fun.

I am not sure if any of you know or remember, but I am a doll maker (sculptures, dolls from molds, etc.) I have found a lovely artist and am making one of her dolls. it is a sculpted head that I will paint and a cloth body. Not sure if this link will work, but here goes:

http://susiemcmahondolls.blogspot.com/p/dolls.html

I can't wait for the package to arrive. It is coming from Australia, so it may be here next week. It will be part of the collectible dolls that I will pass down to Austyn, my little darling grand daughter....She will have quite the collection by the time she is old enough to receive them.

More later and maybe some pictures of my dolls and the dresses I have made for them.

Here is my pinterest link:

http://www.pinterest.com/dannwilson53/dolls/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Although I am still working on my sweater from Interweave Knits (a cabled sweater made with my Posh Yarn), I may just keep that going in the background. I finished the Tree of Life, but need to put on the top cabled edging...always a challenge to get the stitch count correct when putting a vertical edging onto a horizontal side of knitting...but I did it once before, so I think I can do it again...will block both pieces first.
> 
> I am also going to start a Christmas Stocking for the youngest Grand baby...well she will be one year old in October....wow how fast a year goes. But I want her to have a special stocking from Grandma Deborah...
> 
> ...


Oh, my, those doll faces are fantastic, so lifelike. Almost makes me want to work with them myself (but not quite). Will love seeing what you make with them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how you finish those dolls, DFL. Their features are so detailed. Wow!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I should probably make a list of WIP's to finish (this could go on forever, but I will work on the one's I can get done these two weeks.  )

Finish skirting my fleeces (thank you, Caryn and Elizabeth, for your advice!!!)
Finish the Forest scarf.
Start the Lace Eater shawl KAL on Ravelry.
Finish the mohair cowl for my mom.
I could add more to this list, but this will get me started.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Although I am still working on my sweater from Interweave Knits (a cabled sweater made with my Posh Yarn), I may just keep that going in the background. I finished the Tree of Life, but need to put on the top cabled edging...always a challenge to get the stitch count correct when putting a vertical edging onto a horizontal side of knitting...but I did it once before, so I think I can do it again...will block both pieces first.
> 
> I am also going to start a Christmas Stocking for the youngest Grand baby...well she will be one year old in October....wow how fast a year goes. But I want her to have a special stocking from Grandma Deborah...
> 
> ...


Oh DFL... this is my other passion!! I love my dolls.. and the ones you have shown make me very happy.. I would love to see your collection  I am considering bringing mine into my craft area.. I would need to make my area a little larger but we have plenty of room to move the divider  They use to be in the office where I saw them every day and now they are stuck in a spare room where I never see them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok my WIP list to finish in 2 weeks is my Advent Scarf.. Nearly there  !!!! My entrelace cowl and my Estoian money chart scarf.. I am going to make that either a cowl or a shorter length scarf so the ends show with a nice top  but as fickled as I have been lately I would say it could be just about anything.. LOL 
I am also doing the Lacemakers Shawl KAL My first KAL outside of the Lace Party.. your fun has been contagious so I need to give this a try..  plus so many of us are doing it... it will be lots of fun and nice to see progress pics.. 

Toni beautiful Mansion I look forward to the tour!!  Thanks for getting us started too


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok my WIP list to finish in 2 weeks is my Advent Scarf.. Nearly there  !!!! My entrelace cowl and my Estoian money chart scarf.. I am going to make that either a cowl or a shorter length scarf so the ends show with a nice top  but as fickled as I have been lately I would say it could be just about anything.. LOL
> I am also doing the Lacemakers Shawl KAL My first KAL outside of the Lace Party.. your fun has been contagious so I need to give this a try..  plus so many of us are doing it... it will be lots of fun and nice to see progress pics..
> 
> Toni beautiful Mansion I look forward to the tour!!  Thanks for getting us started too


You are very welcome!

I should add my Advent Scarf to the list also. I think I will keep it at the bottom. 

It will be fun to see everyone's progress, won't it?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Just in case anyone needs any temptations, I will step in for Jane while she is busy. 

Fiery Salsa Shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-salsa

Horseshoe Cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horseshoe-cowl-2

Someone was looking for something for their son. It is not lace, but sure is nice!
Green for Him
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-for-him


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Just in case anyone needs any temptations, I will step in for Jane while she is busy.
> 
> Fiery Salsa Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-salsa
> ...


Thanks, Toni.

My WIPs I plan to work on and hopefully finish are my Dancing Bees (only six rows left on clue 5, then clue 6 - the border), my Mysterious Moonwalk, my Advent Scarf, and .... I'm sure I'm forgetting something. And cast on the Lace Eater shawl. I need more time!!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni.
> 
> My WIPs I plan to work on and hopefully finish are my Dancing Bees (only six rows left on clue 5, then clue 6 - the border), my Mysterious Moonwalk, my Advent Scarf, and .... I'm sure I'm forgetting something. And cast on the Lace Eater shawl. I need more time!!!!!


Oh my we all need more time  .. I get a few days off next week.. of course there are errands to run and appointments to keep but also lots of extra knitting time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tonie I loved the Fiery Salsa and the green one for the guys!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Tonie I loved the Fiery Salsa and the green one for the guys!


Thank you, Ronie, I really liked those two also. They are saved on my pc. 

The green cable set, I think, wouldn't have to be limited to guys. It seems like it could be worn very well by girls, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my we all need more time  .. I get a few days off next week.. of course there are errands to run and appointments to keep but also lots of extra knitting time


That is wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ronie, I really liked those two also. They are saved on my pc.
> 
> The green cable set, I think, wouldn't have to be limited to guys. It seems like it could be worn very well by girls, too.


I agree.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Toni, loved your tour start. I too liked the cap-scarf set. It may just what I need for donations for the children's home.

Wip to work on are Holly's cal and kal
Dancing Bees
That is probably more than will get finished but I do have a cap cast on

No castonitis here unless I get more needles or find a project that uses a size not in use (until something is finished)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Dragonflylace* -->http://www.millamia.com
Christmas Stockings (PDF)
345KB

Julie Williams --> Knitted mini Christmas stockings

Jean Greenhowe's --> Mini Christmas Stockings (PDF)
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com
1.09MB

Bernat.com
Bernat_KWweb4_kn_stocking.en_US.PDF
is 1.24MB in size

*Ronie* --> I want the measurements of those pieces of wood and the patterns of the "filler"...assuming I don't already have them.
At least the titles so I can verify on my "database" computer(s).

jscaplen --> Mischief with temptations!
Green_eng.pdf failed...mostly due to my Dad needing his medications mid-download. And I've closed out the text file...so, cannot get the entry back.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Toni ..TY for the patterns especially the hat etc .I just love cable patterns .
Ronie ..bet you are looking forward to some time off .
Tricia ....perhaps it is a good job you have no spare needles !
Pam...good luck in getting finished with at least one of your WIPs .
DFL ....Followed your links for the dolls and was fascinated .How talented to make such beautiful dolls and I also liked the birds .Thank you for introduucing me to another craft ...not one I shall be trying .
Kaixixang ...wonder what you plan to make .Hope you get the details .
My WIP ...lots of crochet to sew up into blankets ,not all the same ,not enough of any yet and prefer not to continue with crochet .Wonder if I should try the Lace Eater ......decisions ,decisions .In the meantime invading my stash to donate to a local group who knit for charity .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I looked at Posh and managed to resist. Thank you the sore bits are easier!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL I love those dolls. I can't wait to see what you create! Very exciting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I love the Green for Him pattern. 
Wips for completion. Definitely the Advent Scarf and as much as possible of the Entralac scarf as possible.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh my we all need more time  .. I get a few days off next week.. of course there are errands to run and appointments to keep but also lots of extra knitting time


Great!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--nice start. Looking forward to more pics of the mansion. Love older architecture and those old mansions sure were luxurious properties.
> 
> Linda--we need to get together. I suffer the same ailment 'makeupyourmindalready-itis.' Perhaps we need a 12-step program to deal with this dysfunction.


 :thumbup:  Way too many ideas and too many plans - planned myself into inaction. Just taking one step at the moment would help.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you for the signpost to our destination Toni.very clear pics TY .thanks to those who saw my entrelac and commented.
> Norma ,hope the pain has eased .
> Linda ,how dare you pass your disease on .I knitted 20 rows earlier and ripped it out because my heart wasn't in the project.I have found decision making has become harder as I became older .
> Is the Lace Eater a KAL ? I have always preferred finer yarn to knit up but used DK for speed and extra warmth.
> You enablers are doing an excellent job as I ordered even more yarn this evening but totally forgot Posh ....perhaps that was just as well .


Sorry, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, my, those doll faces are fantastic, so lifelike. Almost makes me want to work with them myself (but not quite). Will love seeing what you make with them.


Have to agree, Tanya. Love seeing what people do but I was never into dolls, even as a child and my daughter wasn't fussed either. I always thought my brothers' toys were more fun. I did have one doll and a pram but my brother played with it more than I did.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Have to agree, Tanya. Love seeing what people do but I was never into dolls, even as a child and my daughter wasn't fussed either. I always thought my brothers' toys were more fun. I did have one doll and a pram but my brother played with it more than I did.


Funny you speak of this. I played with dolls only because that is what I pushed into doing but never understood what that was supposed to be about. I was more interested in doing physical things or crafts or reading. As an adult looking back I realize the level of conflict that my parents created for me over my real interests vs theirs. But I can look at things like DFL's link and appreciate the skill in creating those doll heads.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, too bad the rain postponed your trip, but glad it was not a hurricane. Glad you are finally getting to go now and will get plenty of knitting done too!

DFL, I didn't know you were a doll maker. Looking forward to seeing some of the ones you have done. I think faces are the hardest thing to get to look good on dolls. I have seen some beautiful ones, but also some creepy ones.

Ronie, happy for you that you will be getting a break this week. You are so close to finishing your advent scarf! Good for you.

Ann, sounds like your yarn stash is multiplying. You will have so much to choose from and so many decisions to make!

Toni, thanks for the patterns. I was looking for a pattern for my 16 year old grandson for a Christmas gift. I do love the scarf and hat. Not sure he would wear it though. He usually wears a very plain black cap in the winter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:  Way too many ideas and too many plans - planned myself into inaction. Just taking one step at the moment would help.


Yes, way too many things to want doing and never enough time. Hard to limit my focus and chose.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--great patterns that you sent. Saved them all. They all seem very doable in the short run.

Bev--great to have you back. Expect wonderful photos. Glad you got some knitting done along the way.

Ann--nice to see your stash growing. Happy we are such a great influence on you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, where do you find the time. Those dolls are amazing. Yes, keep us apprised of your progress. It would be interesting watching from beginning to end.

Just got to Sue's first post on the Lace Eater. Looks wonderful. I can see why several are doing it. 

I will be finishing off Cancun top and then going back to my entrelac cowl. DD's birthday is this month. Thought she might like to get it for her birthday. I thought I would repeat patterns, but I am thinking, that I have found enough that I won't have to. We shall see how it goes. I simply must get done planning out DGS's star wars cowl, so I can get that cast on and done for Christmas. His birthday is this month. Don't know if we will get there or not, as they will be coming down for the wedding in Oct. No knitting for his birthday. 

Up to page 51. Some very lovely projects shown.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Bev. So glad your trip was fun.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks all who also love dolls....I don't know how I find time...but I do not go out much except to Church and with my husband on trips. I am pretty much a home body....in my town, there isn't much to do. I enjoy TV and golf so there is lots of time to knit...but I still have a yard to maintain...husband does the heavy mowing, but I trim bushes, etc. I will get together some pics of my dolls very soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone  It seems as though most all of us have found our way over here.. 
I didn't get anymore knitting done last night... I was pooped...LOL and I didn't even do much yesterday.. We did take the dogs for a very short walk and a pretty quick run as we tried to get back to the truck before the rain came.. the rain was faster than us but it was great exercise  I am up so early this morning.. I hope to get some stuff done around here before being at work by 7am.. 

DFL I look forward to seeing your dolls.. I have not gotten to the point of knitting for my dolls yet.. but I do want to.. some are perfect for some of the patterns I have seen!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone  It seems as though most all of us have found our way over here..
> I didn't get anymore knitting done last night... I was pooped...LOL and I didn't even do much yesterday.. We did take the dogs for a very short walk and a pretty quick run as we tried to get back to the truck before the rain came.. the rain was faster than us but it was great exercise  I am up so early this morning.. I hope to get some stuff done around here before being at work by 7am..
> 
> DFL I look forward to seeing your dolls.. I have not gotten to the point of knitting for my dolls yet.. but I do want to.. some are perfect for some of the patterns I have seen!!


maybe one would be a candidate for a two week Guernsey when we get there in the next Lace Party!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> maybe one would be a candidate for a two week Guernsey when we get there in the next Lace Party!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Funny you speak of this. I played with dolls only because that is what I pushed into doing but never understood what that was supposed to be about. I was more interested in doing physical things or crafts or reading. As an adult looking back I realize the level of conflict that my parents created for me over my real interests vs theirs. But I can look at things like DFL's link and appreciate the skill in creating those doll heads.


I was lucky, my parents never tried to push in any particular direction but encouraged us in all of our interests. I suppose with 5 children they were pleased if we were busy whatever we were doing.
But yes, I too can appreciate skill and craftsmanship in all manner of things I wouldn't do for myself. DFL is a very talented lady in many areas it seems - as you are yourself, of course.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

I


MissMelba said:


> Yep, a fellow castonitis sufferer. Presently I have several WIP's to choose from for this LP:
> Bonnie's Wish - I have started the knitted border (final clue).
> Maid Marion dress - barely started this one.
> Greek Revival shawl - about a quarter of the way row number wise but this is a bottom up triangle so maybe a tenth completed.
> ...


Oh, Miss Melba - I'll be knitting along with you on the scoreboard cowl (mine, however, will be two college teams I hope one of which goes to the National Championship)!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Love the Fiery Salsa shawl. May have to go stash diving for that one!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just popping in to say hi quickly. Using my cellphone. But very slow connecting. Have tried loading some pics but won't seem to upload. Had a nice drive with a friend and her DH to Alston which I believe is highest town in England. Could see across Solway Firth north to Scotland and to the west can see the start of the Lake District. I finished my sequin lace cowl and now back at work on Roses, Roses stole. Quiet day at home today and helped my aunt defrost two freezers. Today is a Bank Holiday so didn't want to go out. We will.be flying down to London on Thursday. 

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, it's so good to see you back home, safe and sound. How long were you gone? it seems like it's been longer than I thought. 

Toni, love that fiery-salsa pattern. thanks.

DFL, you are indeed a woman of many talents.

Mel, hope your vacation turns out beautiful and peacefull for you.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> maybe one would be a candidate for a two week Guernsey when we get there in the next Lace Party!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just popping in to say hi quickly. Using my cellphone. But very slow connecting. Have tried loading some pics but won't seem to upload. Had a nice drive with a friend and her DH to Alston which I believe is highest town in England. Could see across Solway Firth north to Scotland and to the west can see the start of the Lake District. I finished my sequin lace cowl and now back at work on Roses, Roses stole. Quiet day at home today and helped my aunt defrost two freezers. Today is a Bank Holiday so didn't want to go out. We will.be flying down to London on Thursday.
> Great to hear from you, Sue, and glad you're having a good time.
> Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

https://tkga.site-ym.com

Are any of you familiar with the Knitting Guild Association?

They have a "Master Knitter" program and the organization looks interesting..

Any thoughts???


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

I see we have a couple of new "faces". Welcome, Anita1955 and WandaT. Please feel free to hang around some more. 

It is good to hear from you, Sue! I am glad you are having a nice trip so far. I can just imagine the views you were describing.  Safe travels to you. :thumbup:

That Fiery Salsa pattern is an eye catcher, isn't it? And I love those cables on the green set.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> https://tkga.site-ym.com
> 
> Are any of you familiar with the Knitting Guild Association?
> 
> ...


http://tkga.site-ym.com

I just took the "s" out of the http, maybe this will work...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Glensheen Mansion was designed by Clarence H. Johnston, who also designed homes on historic Summit Avenue in the state capital city of St. Paul. There are 39 rooms, 15 bathrooms, 15 fireplaces, and four floors. For completion of the interior, William A. French Company was hired. They used the talents of John S. Bradstreet, a celebrated Minnesota designer.

The mansion sits on seven acres on the shores of Lake Superior. Charles Leavitt of New York was the landscape architect. His work went on to influence landscape designers for generations. He hired Arthur Nichols and Anthony Morrell who also became lead landscape designers in Minnesota. There are several parks in Duluth that they planned.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> 15 bathrooms


That is 14 more than I would want to have to clean!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That is 14 more than I would want to have to clean!


Me, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, all 
Just checking in to get notices & to share these patterns in case you haven't seen them. My apologies if someone has already posted any but I am still behind by about 20 pages in the last party (which I doubt I will have the time to catch up on.)

Sooo pretty in this red...
Fiery Salsa by Alina Appasov
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-salsa

O'Hare Wrap by Kris Carlson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ohare-wrap

Boxing clever (cowl) by Susan Ashcroft
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boxing-clever-cowl

Horseshoe Cowl by Jen Homewood
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horseshoe-cowl-2

Roslyn Evening Shawl by Julie Gaddy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evening-shawl-4

Anastasia by Meryem Arslan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anastasia-16

Claudia by Meryem Arslan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/claudia-11

*P.S. Again - admin refused to allow me to post one of the links.*


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My main "WIP" is outside! Although you might say that it is multiples of items --> The mild Jalapeno is setting on...as is the new Roma.

About 5-8 *MORE* blooms on the Japanese eggplant. 1-2 dozen set-on Serrano fruit. Both Bells are almost completely red. Quite a mess of both Sage plants, and carrots. YUMMMMM!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, her are some...some choices for Fuchsia Flowers. October will be here before we know it.

I am leaning toward the Posh...but remember Silk has no give...my other choice is the Dragon Fibers...but it is actually cobweb...fiddlely, but do-able...

I am trying to decide the best path toward Fuchsia Flowers:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers
(I swear, I thought this pattern was free at one time)...

Do we want it to be round or just do it flat and make a nice shawl?????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> https://tkga.site-ym.com
> 
> Are any of you familiar with the Knitting Guild Association?
> 
> ...


Yes, know about the Knitting Guild. I think Sue may be a working member of it. She often mention going to here knitting guild meetings. I looked into it a few yrs ago but didn't pursue it for some unrecalled reason. Thanx for sending the link to the organization.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I am pretty new at the lace knitting and this is the first I have heard of a Lace Party! Sounds like fun!

I have toured Glensheen a couple times and a relative of mine had a wedding there. What a great place for that! I am coming back to MN the end of Sept for another family wedding - but not at Glensheen. It is a most impressive and beautiful mansion.

Dot


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> https://tkga.site-ym.com
> 
> Are any of you familiar with the Knitting Guild Association?
> 
> ...


I did join TKGA about a year ago - and while I am seriously considering the "Master Knitter" program, I have not yet begun. If nothing else, a membership gives you a subscription to their magazine "Cast on" and it's terrific. It covers history, theory, new techniques - as well as a wide range of patterns for all skill levels. Highly recommend!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That is 14 more than I would want to have to clean!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, all
> Just checking in to get notices & to share these patterns in case you haven't seen them. My apologies if someone has already posted any but I am still behind by about 20 pages in the last party (which I doubt I will have the time to catch up on.)
> 
> Sooo pretty in this red...
> ...


Welcome back! We missed you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I am pretty new at the lace knitting and this is the first I have heard of a Lace Party! Sounds like fun!
> 
> I have toured Glensheen a couple times and a relative of mine had a wedding there. What a great place for that! I am coming back to MN the end of Sept for another family wedding - but not at Glensheen. It is a most impressive and beautiful mansion.
> 
> Dot


Welcome Dot...DFL - Dragonflylace here....we are glad to have you...there are so many wonderful gals here and we do love the chatting...that's one reason I wanted to start this group. They are all such fine lace knitters and I enjoy the company.

If you need any of our past threads/classes, you can put Lace Party into the search. We can also lead you to past workshops and patterns there...

Just let us know what we can do to help...or maybe you have some pictures/patterns to show us...we are all enablers here??? ;-)  :shock:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Anita/Dot--Welcome. We truly are enablers here but very supportive regardless of your skill level or interests. WE are a very varied group.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> I did join TKGA about a year ago - and while I am seriously considering the "Master Knitter" program, I have not yet begun. If nothing else, a membership gives you a subscription to their magazine "Cast on" and it's terrific. It covers history, theory, new techniques - as well as a wide range of patterns for all skill levels. Highly recommend!


Good to hear personal experience with the Guld.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, her are some...some choices for Fuchsia Flowers. October will be here before we know it.
> 
> I am leaning toward the Posh...but remember Silk has no give...my other choice is the Dragon Fibers...but it is actually cobweb...fiddlely, but do-able...
> 
> ...


DFL--Fuschia Flowers was a free pattern and I posted my link to my personal free copy of it several pages back. Can do it again if others need it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to hear from you, Sue. I have been to Alston a few times and it is very pretty but as someone who lived in the Prak district for thirty years, the highest town in England. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buxton

This says market town
:roll: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, all
> Just checking in to get notices & to share these patterns in case you haven't seen them. My apologies if someone has already posted any but I am still behind by about 20 pages in the last party (which I doubt I will have the time to catch up on.)
> 
> Sooo pretty in this red...
> ...


Wonderful to have you back Jane. Hope the swim resolved well for you. The patterns are great and have a couple saved.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> That is 14 more than I would want to have to clean!


and me :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello to all our new faces. I am pleased to see you here.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, her are some...some choices for Fuchsia Flowers. October will be here before we know it.


That purple silk is gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hello to all our new faces. I am pleased to see you here.


Me, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--that sunrise pic feels so peaceful and enlivening. The numerous baths and bedrooms? Tha's a lot of money and energy to fill them up and maintain them. It is a bit awesome that someone would build that way, but i like more modest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://tkga.site-ym.com
> 
> Are any of you familiar with the Knitting Guild Association?
> 
> ...


this may now connect, bother that didn't work, but I was able to find another live link- sadly financially well out of my reach.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Toni - your choice of Glensheen roped me in. Have longed to join your party for awhile and old houses are my favorite jaunts. Biltmore House and Newport top the list.

Much has occurred and little progress made since the basic lace workshop last Spring (or was it winter?). Husband spent 2 weeks in ICU for UTI in June and all of July in rehab. Home but much weaker than I expected - now much stronger and life is almost back to 'normal'. In the meantime, garden went to pot with 4' weeds (now reclaimed with little damage except for too many rotting tomatoes - yuck).

Still working on the same sweater as months ago but have managed 2 pairs of Stroll and working on first pair of Fabel. Fell for that Nordic Mart extravaganza like everyone else - another 15 pairs of Stroll and Fabel to go - winter sock drawer is empty and I am not a sock addict.
I Want To Do Some Lace Knitting! KP has been a sanity saver!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That is 14 more than I would want to have to clean!


mind you in it's heyday you would not have wanted to queue for one only!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Good to hear from you, Sue. I have been to Alston a few times and it is very pretty but as someone who lived in the Prak district for thirty years, the highest town in England.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buxton
> 
> This says market town
> :roll: :lol:


I agree, it's good to hear from you. Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hello to all our new faces. I am pleased to see you here.


Quite a surprise to see all the new faces! Welcome!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Toni, I love those "First Views of Glensheen" - thank you for leading us in this tour while we work on our WIPs & try to avoid casting on too many new projects.
I was heading up to block Forest but then decided to have a cup of tea & catch up - at least on the new party.
I am determined to put a dent in my most current WIPs but will also be succumbing to the lure of those new MKALs - just too weak to resist.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

So much for catching up ... forgot that I had 3 time limited patterns to share:

This pattern will be free until Clue 2 is posted on Monday, September 7, 2015.
Carnival Lights: MKAL by Shawn Torres
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carnival-lights-mkal

To celebrate the release of Cascada Shawl, choose any of her patterns free using coupon code CASCADA. Ends September 1 11:59 pm central. 
Cascada Shawl by Danna Rachel
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cascada-shawl

A hidden freebie  not sure when the status changes.
Shawl *GipsyGirl* by Birgit Freyer
http://www.knitting-delight.com/shop/Shawls/Shawl-GipsyGirl::236.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I'd just take those porches/balconies/patios! Beautiful places to relax!


... and knit! ...and sip red wine!


> UFOs R Us!


Good one! We'll have to use that for the next WIP party.

My list:
 Crocheted caddy that I am supposed to have finished for Elizabeth - she's likely to fire me soon. Working on the long flap.
 Advent calendar scarf - working on day 3 - hoping to finish that clue soon
 Be With You - still haven't started clue 3
 A scarf that Toni will recognize when I manage to find what I did with the 2nd skein that I carefully put away before I went to France

Okay - that is all that I will admit to for the moment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Dancing Bees - about halfway through clue 4, with clues 5 and 6 to go. I hear the final clue is a long one.


It gets faster as you move along - but you are doing the full square, aren't you?


> This one will run through February when my team wins the Superbowl


Good luck with that. 


> Lace Eater Shawl - the pattern is released on Sep 7th. Looks intense: lace, beads, and nupps.


Intense but captivating!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So much for catching up ... forgot that I had 3 time limited patterns to share:
> 
> This pattern will be free until Clue 2 is posted on Monday, September 7, 2015.
> Carnival Lights: MKAL by Shawn Torres
> ...


GipsyGirl is still free. You have to sign up if you are not already on the mailing list...great pattern!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...my sweater from Interweave Knits ...the Tree of Life...a Christmas Stocking for the youngest Grand baby......"toys that turn inside out" Topsy-Turvy toys....


How many days are there in two weeks?! ;-)
I am sure this will take them all up.


> I have found a lovely artist and am making one of her dolls...


Oooh- looking forward to seeing yours done.

(Okay - so much for catching up - just one page done but I have to go block Forest.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this blog might be of interest to the spinners amongst us

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/31/at-haworth-scouring/


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this blog might be of interest to the spinners amongst us
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/31/at-haworth-scouring/


Fascinating - thanks for the link.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Fascinating - thanks for the link.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> mind you in it's heyday you would not have wanted to queue for one only!!!!!!!!


So true! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So true! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> ...and sip red wine!


Most definitely!



jscaplen said:


> My list:
>  Crocheted caddy that I am supposed to have finished for Elizabeth - she's likely to fire me soon. Working on the long flap.


If you are doing this just to fulfill an obligation, forget it. I am waaaaay over that much single crochet! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Supposed to be the first day of Spring here- pouring with rain and chilly! brrr.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this blog might be of interest to the spinners amongst us
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/31/at-haworth-scouring/


Thanks, Julie! I love learning about how fiber gets from sheep to me. Fascinating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Julie! I love learning about how fiber gets from sheep to me. Fascinating!


It is quite startling just how much they are processing!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like the Gipsy Girl, too. There are also some other interesting free patterns on her site.

Can't believe how long it took me to sign up for this Craft Fair in November. It was so easy to do and the people involved seem so responsive. Talk about being a professional procrastinator!!!!! Now need to get moving and produce a bunch of new items. Did do an inexpensive hat and scarf last week and may do another similar set with an extra color added. But really want some better quality items. That mink scarf was great but took way too long to do for this fair. But lots of other things to make--just making the decision. Tik-tok-tik-tok.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

How much does it cost to join the knitting guild? I am at work and do not want to go through all the steps of putting in my info before I find out that it's too much for me.....


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, her are some...some choices for Fuchsia Flowers. October will be here before we know it.
> 
> I am leaning toward the Posh...but remember Silk has no give...my other choice is the Dragon Fibers...but it is actually cobweb...fiddlely, but do-able...
> 
> ...


DFL, I vote with your mom, the Dragon Fibers. I do love the silk though I'm sure I wouldn't want to tackle that at this time.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Welcome Dot...DFL - Dragonflylace here....we are glad to have you...there are so many wonderful gals here and we do love the chatting...that's one reason I wanted to start this group. They are all such fine lace knitters and I enjoy the company.
> 
> If you need any of our past threads/classes, you can put Lace Party into the search. We can also lead you to past workshops and patterns there...
> 
> Just let us know what we can do to help...or maybe you have some pictures/patterns to show us...we are all enablers here??? ;-)  :shock:


Thank you for the info about searching Lace Party, I am sure past workshops will help. I am on 2nd shawl with feather and fan pattern and after this one am sure will be looking for another pattern. Have not knit a triangular shawl, so may look at that. And thanks for the welcome, am sure I will be looking for help at some point.

Dot


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I am pretty new at the lace knitting and this is the first I have heard of a Lace Party! Sounds like fun!
> 
> I have toured Glensheen a couple times and a relative of mine had a wedding there. What a great place for that! I am coming back to MN the end of Sept for another family wedding - but not at Glensheen. It is a most impressive and beautiful mansion.
> 
> Dot


Thanks for stopping by! We would love to have you join us more often.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about lace knitting. Someone here is bound to have the answer or know where to find it. 

It is a spectacular mansion, isn't it? I was thrilled to finally be able to tour it. I managed to get myself in trouble - I was the one that had to get "one more" photo before moving onto the next room.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
So glad you could pop in. Sounds like your trip is going well. 

Welcome, Dot, Aimee's Mom and Anita. Always glad to see new faces. Yes, Lace Party is a fun place to be. 

Toni, love the pictures and info on the mansion. I also would not wanting to be cleaning this place. Not even full time. Well, maybe, depending on the wages. 

So Jane, not sure where you are now. I am not caught up yet. Are you in France?? Or just getting Michael to school and settled in?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> How much does it cost to join the knitting guild? I am at work and do not want to go through all the steps of putting in my info before I find out that it's too much for me.....


the basic cost was $25 per annum


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Elizabeth ...fancy making 15 curtains for those bathrooms ?
Sue and Norma ...near neighbours visit relatives in Alston .Have a good flight to London Sue.
DFL you have some lovely yarn .I will be doing a KAL so probably will give the flowers a miss but thank you.
Dot ,Aimee's mom and Anita ...I am relatively new here and glad I am no longer the "baby ." It is certainly an opportunity to meet some exceptionally talented people .
Jane ....hope the swim meet went well .I have been snooping and looked at the wonderful lace knitting you have done .
Mel ..have a great holiday .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So much for catching up ... forgot that I had 3 time limited patterns to share:
> 
> This pattern will be free until Clue 2 is posted on Monday, September 7, 2015.
> Carnival Lights: MKAL by Shawn Torres
> ...


Thank you, Jane! I have the first ones figured out, but keep going in circles with this GipsyGirl one. I am pretty sure I am registered by now and have been approved, but am having trouble figuring out how to get the pattern. Help!  Thank you!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> How much does it cost to join the knitting guild? I am at work and do not want to go through all the steps of putting in my info before I find out that it's too much for me.....


It is $35.00 for one year or $59.00 for two. I decided to join and just did the one year. If I like the magazine, I will do two years the next renewal. I think I am going to try to do the Master Knitter program. Will be something for me to work on.

I have been thinking about writing some new patterns. However, I am not sure if I want to do more shawls or try something else. Anyone have any ideas??????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So much for catching up ... forgot that I had 3 time limited patterns to share:
> 
> This pattern will be free until Clue 2 is posted on Monday, September 7, 2015.
> Carnival Lights: MKAL by Shawn Torres
> ...


Those are great! Thank you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> maybe one would be a candidate for a two week Guernsey when we get there in the next Lace Party!


I have thought that myself!!! I made one of Gypsy Creams Bears before I understood about gauge   I call him Andre for Andre the Giant... LOL he could use a nice Guernsey too  I did make him a scarf I think it was the second piece of lace I ever did... I then found this LP and its been almost all lace since


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> https://tkga.site-ym.com
> 
> Are any of you familiar with the Knitting Guild Association?
> 
> ...


I have thought of it off and on.. I love the idea of greatly improving my skills but I don't know what it costs to join or if my knitting is up to their standards yet..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have thought that myself!!! I made one of Gypsy Creams Bears before I understood about gauge   I call him Andre for Andre the Giant... LOL he could use a nice Guernsey too  I did make him a scarf I think it was the second piece of lace I ever did... I then found this LP and its been almost all lace since


I am sure he would appreciate a sweater as you go into Fall!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, the guerney is looking good. 



Jane said:


> I am not a monogamous knitter.


Love it. 

Linda, I love, love, love your entrelac. Have you gotten it finished yet?

Welcome to the 60's, Chris. Hope that your day was wonderful. Thanks for the lake pictures. Looks like you are having fun. Love your yarn.

Happy Anniversary to all who had them while I was gone. We had ours on the 28th. 44 years now. 

Love that fishtail sweater, Ros.

Congrats to Bronwyn, Julie, for her win. Sounds like she is gifted in writing.

So glad to hear, Tanya, that DD's kitty is recovering nicely.

Someone mentioned that we were gone longer than usual. I forget who. Yes, we were. We were at my Aunt's B & B for3 nights and then at the shore for 7 nights. We were gone for a week and a half. Loved it.

Sue, I will be praying for your DH and his cancer treatments. Have a safe and wonderful trip with Amy. 

Made it all the way through the 99 pages. Now have the 40 pages to catch up on, then just Toni's party!! Yay.

Lovely projects and pictures. I am just skimming, so if I missed something, I am sorry.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome our new members!! Dot if you like lace you will love it here... Annita that is great to hear from someone who has been a part of the TKGA I wonder how much time it takes (out of my day) to do the course.. It is part of what has held me back. If we need to work on it every day I need to wait until I have more time.. LOL I have so many projects going at once that I need to get more organized before take on any more projects!! LOL
Wanda it is good to see you again... I know if your not here every week it is hard to find us... 

Sue that is great that you are having a nice time!! I can only imagine what it is like  Thanks for the link Norma I can get a idea of how beautiful it is over there from the pictures


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the basic cost was $25 per annum


Too many patterns already to pay for the privilege of having more. Never, never enough time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Jane! I have the first ones figured out, but keep going in circles with this GipsyGirl one. I am pretty sure I am registered by now and have been approved, but am having trouble figuring out how to get the pattern. Help!  Thank you!!!


Me, too. I signed up and put in the free order and got confirmation but no pattern yet. I think she sends it separately but when????????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So much for catching up ... forgot that I had 3 time limited patterns to share:
> 
> This pattern will be free until Clue 2 is posted on Monday, September 7, 2015.
> Carnival Lights: MKAL by Shawn Torres
> ...


Cascada is bought (free) and downloaded... it is perfect for the Red, White and Blue one I want to do for next years Family Reunion.. Now I just need to remember which one it is ... I have also thought of doing the Boneyard in those colors too... I actually have enough left over yarn to make a quick one before ordering more yarn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Too many patterns already to pay for the privilege of having more. Never, never enough time.


the fee for the Knitting Guild is not for patterns but for supporting an organization that supports knitting. I thought their membership was about $39/yr and you got their magazine. A 2 yr subscription was a bit discounted. For me the idea of doing their Master Knitter process is what interested me. And they have online courses and some other educational features.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, the guerney is looking good.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> the fee for the Knitting Guild is not for patterns but for supporting an organization that supports knitting. I thought their membership was about $39/yr and you got their magazine. A 2 yr subscription was a bit discounted. For me the idea of doing their Master Knitter process is what interested me. And they have online courses and some other educational features.


Yes, I get the magazine...have started looking into their Master's Class program. It looks interesting, but will have to wait another 2 days to get my official password and explore some more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is $35.00 for one year or $59.00 for two. I decided to join and just did the one year. If I like the magazine, I will do two years the next renewal. I think I am going to try to do the Master Knitter program. Will be something for me to work on.
> 
> I have been thinking about writing some new patterns. However, I am not sure if I want to do more shawls or try something else. Anyone have any ideas??????


Your lace curtain would appeal to some people. There are not that many patterns for doing them I think.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is $35.00 for one year or $59.00 for two. I decided to join and just did the one year. If I like the magazine, I will do two years the next renewal. I think I am going to try to do the Master Knitter program. Will be something for me to work on.
> 
> I have been thinking about writing some new patterns. However, I am not sure if I want to do more shawls or try something else. Anyone have any ideas??????


Thank you for finding out... and for joining I would be thrilled if you could tell us a bit about it once you get going.. I know you will love being a master knitter.. I don't think that is a bad price either.. I personally would go with the 35.00 on over the digital 25.00 one.. I get so tired of everything wanting to be digital.. I really don't want to slow my computer down any more than it is..LOL

How about sweaters with lace stitches? Or home decor.. Elizabeth and Belle both are doing/did curtains.. I'd love a beautiful Valance that I could start at one end and go to the other.. the idea of casting on 500 stitches to make it go across my large windows is what is stopping me from doing a lot of them..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well as you can see I'm home LOL I got to leave early today... I am all caught up with LP 

I need to clean up the kitchen before I can settle down and finish up my scarf..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...keep going in circles with this GipsyGirl one. ...


You have to put it in your cart & then check out but there is no charge. It says something about a coupon code or something on top but I didn't put anything in there & it went through okay.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bev!!


And congratulations to Bronwyn from me, too, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You have to put it in your cart & then check out but there is no charge. It says something about a coupon code or something on top but I didn't put anything in there & it went through okay.


Yes, I did that. I just can't figure out where to download it from.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Your lace curtain would appeal to some people. There are not that many patterns for doing them I think.


I agree.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You have to put it in your cart & then check out but there is no charge. It says something about a coupon code or something on top but I didn't put anything in there & it went through okay.


Well, I went back to check. The site told me that I didn't have anything in my cart. I'm not sure how that happened, but I have it now. Thank you, Jane!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And congratulations to Bronwyn from me, too, Julie!


Thanks, Pam!
I think Bev was reading very fast, to catch up- the winner is actually my Granddaughter, but I don't name her, because she has a very unusual name, and I worry about what can happen when children are exposed on the internet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Pam!
> I think Bev was reading very fast, to catch up- the winner is actually my Granddaughter, but I don't name her, because she has a very unusual name, and I worry about what can happen when children are exposed on the internet.


Well, congratulations to her. And, I agree with your being cautious.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...fancy making 15 curtains for those bathrooms ?


Not today, but thanks for asking! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Julie, I knew it was your GD. I just typed in Bronwyn without thinking. I am still a little off from lack of sleep on Sat night. I totally understand your reluctance to name your GD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, congratulations to her. And, I agree with your being cautious.


For the same reason I post only old photographs of my two. I will mention to her, when next she answers the phone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Julie, I knew it was your GD. I just typed in Bronwyn without thinking. I am still a little off from lack of sleep on Sat night. I totally understand your reluctance to name your GD.


 :thumbup: I think I would still be cautious, even if her name were Mary!
Hope you catch up on your sleep soon!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> Thank you for the info about searching Lace Party, I am sure past workshops will help. I am on 2nd shawl with feather and fan pattern and after this one am sure will be looking for another pattern. Have not knit a triangular shawl, so may look at that. And thanks for the welcome, am sure I will be looking for help at some point.
> 
> Dot


Dot, welcome. Triangle shawls are easy if the pattern is simple. Some are made starting at the top edge and decrease down to the point. Some start center back and you work the two sides, increasing until the top is the length desires. Requires longer needles for this method. I gave made several for prayer shawls over the past few years and some lovely lace shawls. I would suggest the Ashton as a pretty lace triangle to start with. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette
We did it as a kal earlier this year.

You can see our parade of Ashton's here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302408-1.html

This is a very friendly, helpful group. Conversations cover a wide range of topics.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Good news on the curtain - just 2 more inches to go plus the top casing and the curtain will be ready to block. Fingers crossed that it will get hung by Sunday!


Looking forward to seeing it.

Jane, love the color of your Advent scarf.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just popping in to say hi quickly. Using my cellphone. But very slow connecting. Have tried loading some pics but won't seem to upload. Had a nice drive with a friend and her DH to Alston which I believe is highest town in England. Could see across Solway Firth north to Scotland and to the west can see the start of the Lake District. I finished my sequin lace cowl and now back at work on Roses, Roses stole. Quiet day at home today and helped my aunt defrost two freezers. Today is a Bank Holiday so didn't want to go out. We will.be flying down to London on Thursday.
> 
> Sue


Glad you got there safely and are having a good time. Hope your bank holiday weather wasn't so dreary as ours. It was a good day to stay in, do some chores and then knit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Glensheen Mansion was designed by Clarence H. Johnston, who also designed homes on historic Summit Avenue in the state capital city of St. Paul. There are 39 rooms, 15 bathrooms, 15 fireplaces, and four floors. For completion of the interior, William A. French Company was hired. They used the talents of John S. Bradstreet, a celebrated Minnesota designer.
> 
> The mansion sits on seven acres on the shores of Lake Superior. Charles Leavitt of New York was the landscape architect. His work went on to influence landscape designers for generations. He hired Arthur Nichols and Anthony Morrell who also became lead landscape designers in Minnesota. There are several parks in Duluth that they planned.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That purple silk is gorgeous!


I have to agree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You have to put it in your cart & then check out but there is no charge. It says something about a coupon code or something on top but I didn't put anything in there & it went through okay.


Did you get the pattern? I still didn't get it, just posts about my account being established and an order confirmation.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, the guerney is looking good.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> ...


I've just finished the second tier, Bev. Got to do the top triangles and then think about the edging.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Did you get the pattern? I still didn't get it, just posts about my account being established and an order confirmation.


I haven't received the psttern yet either.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Did you get the pattern? I still didn't get it, just posts about my account being established and an order confirmation.


I haven't received the pattern yet either, just the confirmation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't received the pattern yet either, just the confirmation.


I just posted the designer using the email address in one of hers to me asking about the pattern. Will see if/when she responds.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back Bev. you probably need a vacation from your vacation now  
And welcome to all the new to us people. Also good to see you back again too Jane!

I also love that purple silk DFL. 

Sue glad you are enjoying your visit so far. Bet your aunt is happy to have your company! Hope you get good weather for your London trip.

Beautiful sunrise picture at the mansion Toni. The mansion does remind me a lot of the Biltmore Mansion here in Asheville. Picture taking is not allowed inside there. I would not want to clean all those bathrooms either, or make curtains for them.  

Julie, really enjoyed that link you shared about the fleece being processed. That was amazing to see how much they do to get all those beautiful batts at the end!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Looking forward to seeing it.


Oops! You missed it! It was in the last LP, but here it is again just for you. Pic is 'yellowy' because it was raining, so the lighting was poor.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I went looking for more info and pictures of Leavitt's work at Glensheen and came up with little but Wikipedia. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Wellford_Leavitt
He apparently did a lot but not much remains.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Ros, for all the Jackson fixes. ;d

Jane, I missed something. What is going on with Tango? Thinking of you. So glad he is responding well to the meds.

Julie, about your ChiaGoo needle tip. Where did you get it? They should replace it for you.

Love everyone's projects.  Shawls, monster pants, and all the Forests, etc. 

Tanya, yay!! The sweater fit. Woohoo! And it looks great!!

Love your yarn, DFL. 

Love your Moonwalk, Melanie. 

Lovely curtain, Elizabeth!! Looks great!

Lovely swatch idea, Ronie. 

Ann, your entrelac looks great!

Elizabeth, love your new mitts.

Yay! All caught up. Only one LP to keep up with now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Welcome back Bev. you probably need a vacation from your vacation now
> And welcome to all the new to us people. Also good to see you back again too Jane!
> 
> I also love that purple silk DFL.
> ...


I was pretty sure you would be interested!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Ros, for all the Jackson fixes. ;d
> 
> Jane, I missed something. What is going on with Tango? Thinking of you. So glad he is responding well to the meds.
> 
> ...


What ever their decision is it will cost the postage from Australia- they are a Brisbane company- so I must be patient and wait for my dividend! Glad you are all caught up!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who commented about how you enjoyed the sunrise photo. I'm a little spoiled. One of my DD's is part of the ground's crew there. She likes to go in early, and when we visit, I get to go with and enjoy the grounds while she is working. It is quiet and lovely to hear the waves rolling in.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Did you get the pattern? I still didn't get it, just posts about my account being established and an order confirmation.


No, not yet. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> I went looking for more info and pictures of Leavitt's work at Glensheen and came up with little but Wikipedia.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Wellford_Leavitt
> He apparently did a lot but not much remains.


What an excellent article! There is a very beautiful photo of the back/lakeside of Glensheen and its terraces here. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Julie, for the fleece/wool article. I spent a big chunk of today trying to be ruthless and throw the dirty parts of one fleece in a separate tub. It was hard not to want to use the whole thing and hope it will get clean enough to use for spinning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks to all of you who commented about how you enjoyed the sunrise photo. I'm a little spoiled. One of my DD's is part of the ground's crew there. She likes to go in early, and when we visit, I get to go with and enjoy the grounds while she is working. It is quiet and lovely to hear the waves rolling in.


Keep those great photos coming, Toni!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, not yet. :?


Okay, it is not just me. Something systemic in how the designer organizes her communications.

Let me ask you something else about pattern access. I think it was you that shared the Grandmothers Patterns. How do you access the patterns on that site. I have been getting her newsletter of patterns but cannot find how to open any of them up. Duh!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the fleece/wool article. I spent a big chunk of today trying to be ruthless and throw the dirty parts of one fleece in a separate tub. It was hard not to want to use the whole thing and hope it will get clean enough to use for spinning.


I was thinking of you, in particular, and Caryn, when I posted it!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

The master knitter program sounds interesting. I have considered it myself, but never got serious about it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay, it is not just me. Something systemic in how the designer organizes her communications.
> 
> Let me ask you something else about pattern access. I think it was you that shared the Grandmothers Patterns. How do you access the patterns on that site. I have been getting her newsletter of patterns but cannot find how to open any of them up. Duh!


Open the email, click on the bold colored title of patterns, a list shows up, click on the title of the pattern. It should open or take you to a page to get a link to the pattern. I hope this helps, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking of you, in particular, and Caryn, when I posted it!


Thank you, Julie! 

You and a couple others are the reason I put all of the details of the names of people that were designers for Glensheen and its grounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie!
> 
> You and a couple others are the reason I put all of the details of the names of people that were designers for Glensheen and its grounds.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Keep those great photos coming, Toni!


Thank you, Pam! I'm working on it.  I will post more another day. (This has got to last two weeks, you know.  )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam! I'm working on it.  I will post more another day. (This has got to last two weeks, you know.  )


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Only had confirmation re gipsy shawl .Still no pattern so sent e mail to them .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thanks to all of you who commented about how you enjoyed the sunrise photo. I'm a little spoiled. One of my DD's is part of the ground's crew there. She likes to go in early, and when we visit, I get to go with and enjoy the grounds while she is working. It is quiet and lovely to hear the waves rolling in.


Beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, great sunrise pic. 
Elizabeth, your curtain looks beautiful.
Jane, thanks for all the patterns. I downloaded a few, although I am not sure where they are saved on this phone. Tomorrow, we are going into Durham for the day and plan going to the library to do our online check in. I am glad I can get online with my phone to check emails, but it is a hassle typing much on here.

Linda, we had fairly nice weather yesterday, although down south got lots of rain. Today it is lovely sunshine now, but often by afternoon the clouds will probably be rolling in. We are going out for lunch then to the local stores this afternoon and then to a pub for carvery meal.

I did a little knitting last night after having to tink several rows. I keep forgetting to knit on even rows. I may pick up some more of the sequined yarn I used on my cowl. I bought The Knitter magazine and found several nice lacy patterns in it.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Toni, great sunrise pic.
> Elizabeth, your curtain looks beautiful.
> Jane, thanks for all the patterns. I downloaded a few, although I am not sure where they are saved on this phone. Tomorrow, we are going into Durham for the day and plan going to the library to do our online check in. I am glad I can get online with my phone to check emails, but it is a hassle typing much on here.
> 
> ...


So nice that you had good weather. Enjoy your dinner at the pub and have a brew for me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Open the email, click on the bold colored title of patterns, a list shows up, click on the title of the pattern. It should open or take you to a page to get a link to the pattern. I hope this helps, Tanya.


Makes sense but it does not work that way on my computer. I seem to remember being able to open her patterns, but no longer. Must be my computer stuff again. Thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just received the Gipsy Girl pattern. Don't know if it was because I posted her, or because she has a delay betw acknowledging the order and sending it out. She sent it about 10 hours behind EST, which is my time zone as she is in Germany I think.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I received my copy of Gipsy Girl also...put it into a PDF ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you sound as though you are having a grand time. Do enjoy Durham. It is a favourite of mine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is my sale yarn from the ocean. I went to three LYS while at the shore. The first one is a bit frustrating, because she does not mark most of her yarn and you take something up and find it is $30 a skein. I learned that last year. BUT she has wonderful sale baskets. I got 6 skeins for $2 each from her-first picture. I purchased 4 and then went back and got the last 2. It's a thick and thin yarn-dk blue thick and black thin-wool polyester blend. I looked it up on Ravelry and saw some projects done with it. Definitely not for lace, but a sweater or top. 

The second picture is what I got out of another sale bin. $6 for the light brown, a merino wool, yak blend. Very soft.  Dk brown and purple are both a wool silk and nylon blend. They were $5 each. 

The third picture is from a LYS that I did not buy anything. She has her store arranged from bulky to lace as you walk through the rooms-a small circle. The store is open and airy. A feast for the eyes. 

The fourth picture is what I purchased at a garage sale. Someone's book of patterns for $2. All in plastic sleeves in a binder.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, they look a lovely lot of bargains :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, they look a lovely lot of bargains :thumbup:


They do, indeed!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks to all of you who commented about how you enjoyed the sunrise photo. I'm a little spoiled. One of my DD's is part of the ground's crew there. She likes to go in early, and when we visit, I get to go with and enjoy the grounds while she is working. It is quiet and lovely to hear the waves rolling in.


A beautiful spot and how lucky you are to visit when it is quiet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--you truly are a living high end yarn magnet. I need to attach myself to you (smile). Such great buys. That alone would have made a fab vacation for me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A beautiful spot and how lucky you are to visit when it is quiet.


I feel so blessed. It is very special.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, they look a lovely lot of bargains :thumbup:


They do, don't they? Well done, Bev. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here is my sale yarn from the ocean. I went to three LYS while at the shore. The first one is a bit frustrating, because she does not mark most of her yarn and you take something up and find it is $30 a skein. I learned that last year. BUT she has wonderful sale baskets. I got 6 skeins for $2 each from her-first picture. I purchased 4 and then went back and got the last 2. It's a thick and thin yarn-dk blue thick and black thin-wool polyester blend. I looked it up on Ravelry and saw some projects done with it. Definitely not for lace, but a sweater or top.
> 
> The second picture is what I got out of another sale bin. $6 for the light brown, a merino wool, yak blend. Very soft.  Dk brown and purple are both a wool silk and nylon blend. They were $5 each.
> 
> ...


Treats!!! What fantastic deals you got, Bev! That photo of the yarn store is amazing!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

My two copies of the GipsyGirl pattern came in my email during the night. Nothing like being "patient". 

I'm sorry those Grandmother's Pattern Book patterns won't open for you, Tanya. How frustrating. I just had to do a system restore on my computer the other day. That seems to work very well to get things back in order when the virus scan misses something.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Only had confirmation re gipsy shawl .Still no pattern so sent e mail to them .


I had the pattern link in my e-mail this morning, so it's on its way!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> So nice that you had good weather. Enjoy your dinner at the pub and have a brew for me!


Ditto from me, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here is my sale yarn from the ocean. I went to three LYS while at the shore. The first one is a bit frustrating, because she does not mark most of her yarn and you take something up and find it is $30 a skein. I learned that last year. BUT she has wonderful sale baskets. I got 6 skeins for $2 each from her-first picture. I purchased 4 and then went back and got the last 2. It's a thick and thin yarn-dk blue thick and black thin-wool polyester blend. I looked it up on Ravelry and saw some projects done with it. Definitely not for lace, but a sweater or top.
> 
> The second picture is what I got out of another sale bin. $6 for the light brown, a merino wool, yak blend. Very soft.  Dk brown and purple are both a wool silk and nylon blend. They were $5 each.
> 
> ...


Those all look great. What wonderful bargains!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Toni, great sunrise pic.
> Elizabeth, your curtain looks beautiful.
> Jane, thanks for all the patterns. I downloaded a few, although I am not sure where they are saved on this phone. Tomorrow, we are going into Durham for the day and plan going to the library to do our online check in. I am glad I can get online with my phone to check emails, but it is a hassle typing much on here.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sue!

I am glad you are having such a good trip. It sounds like you are restful and relaxed. :thumbup:

What is a "carvery" meal? It sounds like it could be really tasty!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I had the pattern link in my e-mail this morning, so it's on its way!


Mine came as an pdf attachment. I wonder why the difference?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Mine came as an pdf attachment. I wonder why the difference?


Mine did, too. I just meant that I had the pattern. Wrong choice of words! Sorry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> My two copies of the GipsyGirl pattern came in my email during the night. Nothing like being "patient".
> 
> I'm sorry those Grandmother's Pattern Book patterns won't open for you, Tanya. How frustrating. I just had to do a system restore on my computer the other day. That seems to work very well to get things back in order when the virus scan misses something.


I can do that on a PC but not on the Mac. Don't know if that feature is on here. I lost the use of Adobe on the Mac couple months back. Some files I save in PDF won't open for me now. Bizarre. Others will open. Have upgraded the Adobe reader but that doesn't help. Have looked up Mac programs and it is mind numbing to me so I give up. There is a lot to be said for a really good library with oodles of knitting and other craft books and a good copy machine.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thanks to all of you who commented about how you enjoyed the sunrise photo. I'm a little spoiled. One of my DD's is part of the ground's crew there. She likes to go in early, and when we visit, I get to go with and enjoy the grounds while she is working. It is quiet and lovely to hear the waves rolling in.


Goodness! When I first glimpsed it, I thought that was a bear climbing onto the pier! Love the pics!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Elizabeth, your curtain looks beautiful.Sue


Thanks, Sue! Have to ask, what is a carvery meal?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Goodness! When I first glimpsed it, I thought that was a bear climbing onto the pier! Love the pics!


I was standing farther out on the pier when I turned around and saw that rock on the corner. Those waves can roll in with some serious power behind them and that rock still stands!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Mine did, too. I just meant that I had the pattern. Wrong choice of words! Sorry.


No problem! I am glad you got your copy of the pattern! It is beautiful!!! Maybe there is another KAL in the works here. Hmmm...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here is my sale yarn from the ocean.


Great bargains, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> No problem! I am glad you got your copy of the pattern! It is beautiful!!! Maybe there is another KAL in the works here. Hmmm...


Maybe ....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Open the email, click on the bold colored title of patterns, a list shows up, click on the title of the pattern. It should open or take you to a page to get a link to the pattern. I hope this helps, Tanya.


That is exactly what I do to.. you have to click on the name under the picture to access the pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev those are great deals and such a lovely background.. it sure looks like you had a wonderful time  I love the yarn and the colors combined 

Toni I love the pictures.. I really would love to see the sun rise over the ocean  Your daughter sure is lucky to work in such a beautiful place


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I can do that on a PC but not on the Mac. Don't know if that feature is on here. I lost the use of Adobe on the Mac couple months back. Some files I save in PDF won't open for me now. Bizarre. Others will open. Have upgraded the Adobe reader but that doesn't help. Have looked up Mac programs and it is mind numbing to me so I give up. There is a lot to be said for a really good library with oodles of knitting and other craft books and a good copy machine.


I have made a decision this last weekend that I am going through all the patterns I have saved on my computer.. print them and file them and then delete them off my computer.. I am going to do a complete cleaning of this thing and stop filling it up with patterns I will never make!!! LOL I will of course continue to fill up my Ravelry library and my Pinterest pages but the hard drive will be saved.. I have a thumb drive just for knitting patterns.. if it is something that I find getting away from me again I will start using it again.. Far to often I think I have a pattern and I didn't save it to a PDF and its gone.. That is what I am going to concentrate on clearing up first!! 

My yarn from Knit Picks is on its way  I ordered Camel Heather.. I have 1 skein already so I can start the Lace Eaters whether my yarn is here or not.. I have my beautiful Red for the Fuschia in October.. and!!!! drum roll please!!!! my Advent is off the needles and grafted.. I need to weave in my ends.. and block it! I hope to start back on my Entrelac Cowl this morning and get it finished up in the next few days too 
My plan is to sit back and enjoy Toni's tour and finish up all these pretty projects I have going before the Lace Eater KAL starts


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, lovely yarn and I am so impressed you are organized. I am not one little bit :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I sure commiserate with you. Since LP my pattern collection has gone ballistics and will mostly never get knit. I do save in PDF because I don't trust the longevity of Ravelry or Pinterest or any of the online collections. They can go our of business at any point and then we have lost it all. I do like the Ravelry Library as you can open it and actually see all the patterns saved. I also like that they now allow us to organize them by our own categories.

I think using flash drives or cloning the computer is another level of insurance and like you see the need to unburden the computer. Altho, despite all my saved documents, pics, patterns, etc, there is still a lot of hard drive room. The computer itself is a problem as it just does not work properly. And my PC never got fixed properly last summer and is still a major aggravation. it really need to be sent back to the manufacturer as I don't trust any local computer service since everyone I have used has caused me major grief. Just need the funds for the factory service.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, I currently have the advent calendar in progress though it is hibernating while I am in a convalescent hospital after knee replacement surgery--thanks to all KPers who sent good thoughts, prayers, healing energy my way. I am doing quite well and hope to be home within another week, then will pick up the advent calendar scarf again. I bought a bead loader by Fleegle and it definitely makes beading a do-able task, but I didn't want to bring beads and all with me to hospital, so while here I am working on a nice cabled short sleeve cardi (Simone pattern) and even though it is easy, with pain meds I am taking it becomes a challenge (I get drowsy and fuzzy brained). Best to all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, lovely yarn and I am so impressed you are organized. I am not one little bit :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Ronie. Well done!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Llamagenny, I do hope you recovery to full knitting strength quickly. I am looking forward to your Advrnt scarf maknig its debut here :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

llamagenny said:


> Hi, I currently have the advent calendar in progress though it is hibernating while I am in a convalescent hospital after knee replacement surgery--thanks to all KPers who sent good thoughts, prayers, healing energy my way. I am doing quite well and hope to be home within another week, then will pick up the advent calendar scarf again. I bought a bead loader by Fleegle and it definitely makes beading a do-able task, but I didn't want to bring beads and all with me to hospital, so while here I am working on a nice cabled short sleeve cardi (Simone pattern) and even though it is easy, with pain meds I am taking it becomes a challenge (I get drowsy and fuzzy brained). Best to all.


I wish you a swift recovery, Genny.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Excellent deals Bev! And how nice to find 3 yarn stores close to where you were at. What shore were you at? It couldn't have been NJ. . . .



eshlemania said:


> Here is my sale yarn from the ocean. I went to three LYS while at the shore. The first one is a bit frustrating, because she does not mark most of her yarn and you take something up and find it is $30 a skein. I learned that last year. BUT she has wonderful sale baskets. I got 6 skeins for $2 each from her-first picture. I purchased 4 and then went back and got the last 2. It's a thick and thin yarn-dk blue thick and black thin-wool polyester blend. I looked it up on Ravelry and saw some projects done with it. Definitely not for lace, but a sweater or top.
> 
> The second picture is what I got out of another sale bin. $6 for the light brown, a merino wool, yak blend. Very soft.  Dk brown and purple are both a wool silk and nylon blend. They were $5 each.
> 
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Llamagenny, glad to hear that you are doing well. Hope your recovery is faster than anticipated so you can get back to the advent scarf.

It is so nice to see all the people that pop in once in a while. I'm sure the LP has more followers than we realize.



llamagenny said:


> Hi, I currently have the advent calendar in progress though it is hibernating while I am in a convalescent hospital after knee replacement surgery--thanks to all KPers who sent good thoughts, prayers, healing energy my way. I am doing quite well and hope to be home within another week, then will pick up the advent calendar scarf again. I bought a bead loader by Fleegle and it definitely makes beading a do-able task, but I didn't want to bring beads and all with me to hospital, so while here I am working on a nice cabled short sleeve cardi (Simone pattern) and even though it is easy, with pain meds I am taking it becomes a challenge (I get drowsy and fuzzy brained). Best to all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

llamagenny said:


> Hi, I currently have the advent calendar in progress though it is hibernating while I am in a convalescent hospital after knee replacement surgery--thanks to all KPers who sent good thoughts, prayers, healing energy my way. I am doing quite well and hope to be home within another week, then will pick up the advent calendar scarf again. I bought a bead loader by Fleegle and it definitely makes beading a do-able task, but I didn't want to bring beads and all with me to hospital, so while here I am working on a nice cabled short sleeve cardi (Simone pattern) and even though it is easy, with pain meds I am taking it becomes a challenge (I get drowsy and fuzzy brained). Best to all.


I hope you have a speedy recovery and look forward to seeing your projects.. I'm with you on knitting and pain meds not mixing very well... I can't even enjoy a glass of wine while knitting my head gets fuzzy and it just needs frogged the next day..LOL

Thanks everyone.. I'm thinking I'm not as organized as you think I am.. I just am very good at knowing what needs done and have a plan for it.. As most of you know I have been working at getting organized all summer long ...LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have made a decision this last weekend that I am going through all the patterns I have saved on my computer.. print them and file them and then delete them off my computer.. I am going to do a complete cleaning of this thing and stop filling it up with patterns I will never make!!! LOL I will of course continue to fill up my Ravelry library and my Pinterest pages but the hard drive will be saved.. I have a thumb drive just for knitting patterns.. if it is something that I find getting away from me again I will start using it again.. Far to often I think I have a pattern and I didn't save it to a PDF and its gone.. That is what I am going to concentrate on clearing up first!!
> 
> My yarn from Knit Picks is on its way  I ordered Camel Heather.. I have 1 skein already so I can start the Lace Eaters whether my yarn is here or not.. I have my beautiful Red for the Fuschia in October.. and!!!! drum roll please!!!! my Advent is off the needles and grafted.. I need to weave in my ends.. and block it! I hope to start back on my Entrelac Cowl this morning and get it finished up in the next few days too
> My plan is to sit back and enjoy Toni's tour and finish up all these pretty projects I have going before the Lace Eater KAL starts


Way to go, Ronie! That is my goal someday also. I print most of the patterns that I really want to do, save at home the ones I think that I want to do, and leave on Ravelry and Pinterest the ones that inspire me.  I still have more printed than I will ever make though, and more beautiful ones keep showing up. Go figure!

FYI: The Lace Eater pattern is available now. I just printed mine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I wish you a swift recovery, Genny.


Me, too! Foggy brains are no fun. :?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Ronie! That is my goal someday also. I print most of the patterns that I really want to do, save at home the ones I think that I want to do, and leave on Ravelry and Pinterest the ones that inspire me.  I still have more printed than I will ever make though, and more beautiful ones keep showing up. Go figure!
> 
> FYI: The Lace Eater pattern is available now. I just printed mine.


Just got mine!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Llamagenny--do heal quickly and reclaim your knitting in full force. Nice to know the Fleegle header does work well. Looking forward to seeing your Advent

Ronie--there has been a discussion on KP about what things people use to organize their crafts. Reading it makes me think these people have very little to 'hide' from view. So many are talking about little tables or very small roll arounds. I would say their stashes need a good dose of enabling!

I am not remembering, but was the Lace Eater a free pattern? Does anyone have the coupon code?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Just got mine!!!


Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I am not remembering, but was the Lace Eater a free pattern? Does anyone have the coupon code?


No, it is not a free one, but is gorgeous heavy lace! It turned out to be $4.90 US dollars when I got mine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--you truly are a living high end yarn magnet. I need to attach myself to you (smile). Such great buys. That alone would have made a fab vacation for me.


Oh, yes!! It did!! Thanks all for the lovely comments on my sale yarn. It was the icing on the cake for me. 

Llamagenny, thanks for checking in and letting us know. Sending healing vibs and prayers for a quick recovery. 

Chris, LYS in three small towns close by our campsite (State park Cape Henlopen)-Lewes, Rehobeth and Bethany Beach, Delaware.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Ronie! That is my goal someday also. I print most of the patterns that I really want to do, save at home the ones I think that I want to do, and leave on Ravelry and Pinterest the ones that inspire me.  I still have more printed than I will ever make though, and more beautiful ones keep showing up. Go figure!
> 
> FYI: The Lace Eater pattern is available now. I just printed mine.


I just printed mine too!!! all 14 pages!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Llamagenny--do heal quickly and reclaim your knitting in full force. Nice to know the Fleegle header does work well. Looking forward to seeing your Advent
> 
> Ronie--there has been a discussion on KP about what things people use to organize their crafts. Reading it makes me think these people have very little to 'hide' from view. So many are talking about little tables or very small roll arounds. I would say their stashes need a good dose of enabling!
> 
> I am not remembering, but was the Lace Eater a free pattern? Does anyone have the coupon code?


Well I have that nice large closet plus a bookshelf and a Craft desk that is a nice piece of Marine glass on top of 2 large file cabinets... those ones that are 36" deep  so I have lots of room for being organized I just need to get myself going in the right direction 

I didn't see a coupon code but it is less than $5 so I had that much left on my gift card..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am still very much time-challenged so I am still way back on page 2 & can't read or chat until I get my head cleared. I wanted to post these because some are time sensitive - my apologies if someone has already shared any - haven't had time to read the posts.

Free for the month of September
Four Hundred by Lynette Meek
http://letissierdesigns.com/2015/08/31/blogging-missed-a-new-kal-and-more/

Free with code happydance until midnight EST US September 6
Elmo is my hero
by Meagheen Ryan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elmo-is-my-hero
This made me think of the monster pants.

Flower and Garden Shawl by Parry Otter
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-and-garden-shawl

Cinnamon Grace by Katie Harris
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cinnamon-grace
There is a KAL starting on this today:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/beginners-knit-along-2/3268003/1-25


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Gipsy pattern eventually came through .Just downloaded the Elmo hat .I save my patterns to i Books and read wfrom there so saves printing but will probably have to print to mark charts .
Lovely yarns Bev .
A carvery is a serve yourself usually.Some roast meats on display and you choose which you want ,it is cut and served then you help yourself to a selection of veg . and trimmings .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I wish you a swift recovery, Genny.


ditto!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I have that nice large closet plus a bookshelf and a Craft desk that is a nice piece of Marine glass on top of 2 large file cabinets... those ones that are 36" deep  so I have lots of room for being organized I just need to get myself going in the right direction
> 
> I didn't see a coupon code but it is less than $5 so I had that much left on my gift card..


That does sound like a lot of room to play with for your craft materials and tools. I have 2 rooms that are for whatever. They are spare BRs but can be shelved and closeted and used for anything. I added shelving when my sister died for some of her huge library that I took. But actually have some wall space that could be used for closed storage. Instead I have yarn on the spare bed and in huge bags and containers filling up one room. And matching bags and boxes filling up a corner betw furniture in the LR. I can pretty much find what I want but sometimes things escape me and I will find surprises of yarn that has been forgotten like happened a few days ago when a huge hank of Leicester fingering wt yarn popped up to the surface.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Gipsy pattern eventually came through .Just downloaded the Elmo hat .I save my patterns to i Books and read wfrom there so saves printing but will probably have to print to mark charts .
> Lovely yarns Bev .
> A carvery is a serve yourself usually.Some roast meats on display and you choose which you want ,it is cut and served then you help yourself to a selection of veg . and trimmings .


Ah, I get it. We have buffets where you serve yourself but the meats are usually laid out with everything else.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Gipsy pattern eventually came through .Just downloaded the Elmo hat .I save my patterns to i Books and read wfrom there so saves printing but will probably have to print to mark charts .
> Lovely yarns Bev .
> A carvery is a serve yourself usually.Some roast meats on display and you choose which you want ,it is cut and served then you help yourself to a selection of veg . and trimmings .


Oh, I think I need a new ipad because my mini is starting to go slow, I have so much stuff saved on it. 
That definition of a carvery certainly makes sense.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That does sound like a lot of room to play with for your craft materials and tools. I have 2 rooms that are for whatever. They are spare BRs but can be shelved and closeted and used for anything. I added shelving when my sister died for some of her huge library that I took. But actually have some wall space that could be used for closed storage. Instead I have yarn on the spare bed and in huge bags and containers filling up one room. And matching bags and boxes filling up a corner betw furniture in the LR. I can pretty much find what I want but sometimes things escape me and I will find surprises of yarn that has been forgotten like happened a few days ago when a huge hank of Leicester fingering wt yarn popped up to the surface.


Oh my goodness! Can I ever identify with your description of yarn stash!!! I used to have it in specific tubs for the yarn type. Somehow or another, that has exploded!!!  I can't imagine how. :shock:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Gipsy pattern eventually came through .Just downloaded the Elmo hat .I save my patterns to i Books and read wfrom there so saves printing but will probably have to print to mark charts .
> Lovely yarns Bev .
> A carvery is a serve yourself usually.Some roast meats on display and you choose which you want ,it is cut and served then you help yourself to a selection of veg . and trimmings .


You can get started on it now, Ann!

Thank you for the definition of "carvery".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am still very much time-challenged so I am still way back on page 2 & can't read or chat until I get my head cleared. I wanted to post these because some are time sensitive - my apologies if someone has already shared any - haven't had time to read the posts.
> 
> Free for the month of September
> Four Hundred by Lynette Meek
> ...


They are all nice but there is something about the Cinnamon Grace that really strikes me. Maybe its utter simplicity or the fact that it is done in a sport wt super soft yarn. But it sounds very luxurious feeling and very practical to wear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh my goodness! Can I ever identify with your description of yarn stash!!! I used to have it in specific tubs for the yarn type. Somehow or another, that has exploded!!!  I can't imagine how. :shock:


It's a good thing we can laugh at ourselves!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh my goodness! Can I ever identify with your description of yarn stash!!! I used to have it in specific tubs for the yarn type. Somehow or another, that has exploded!!!  I can't imagine how. :shock:


Happening to me, too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I ordered Camel Heather..


Beautiful yarn! I also love your organization plan. I need to get some more thumb drives and get going on something similar. Thanks for the inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> A carvery is a serve yourself usually.Some roast meats on display and you choose which you want ,it is cut and served then you help yourself to a selection of veg . and trimmings .


Yum! Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Incidentally a carvery is a hot roast dinner .
Chris try powering down your i pad .It may speed it up .
Started accumulating yarn in lighter weight so disposing of some of my DK yarn .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For those with young children wanting your knitwear, nice sweaters that are simple with some pizzazz:

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/410/CEY-IzaiahsPullover.pdf


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, it is not a free one, but is gorgeous heavy lace! It turned out to be $4.90 US dollars when I got mine.


Got mine too - just haven't got suitable yarn yet. All my "nice" yarn is very fine lace weight and I think those cables will need something a little more substantial. I don't want to buy any until I go to the Bristol Yarn fest on the 11th. So I'll be starting late (again).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Got mine too - just haven't got suitable yarn yet. All my "nice" yarn is very fine lace weight and I think those cables will need something a little more substantial. I don't want to buy any until I go to the Bristol Yarn fest on the 11th. So I'll be starting late (again).


If I were with you, I would definitely wait for the Yarn Fest, too. I know that will be exciting and showcase many gorgeous yarns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> For those with young children wanting your knitwear, nice sweaters that are simple with some pizzazz:
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/410/CEY-IzaiahsPullover.pdf


very useful, thank you, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If I were with you, I would definitely wait for the Yarn Fest, too. I know that will be exciting and showcase many gorgeous yarns.


If I have something specific to look for, maybe I won't go too wild.  Maybe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Got mine too - just haven't got suitable yarn yet. All my "nice" yarn is very fine lace weight and I think those cables will need something a little more substantial. I don't want to buy any until I go to the Bristol Yarn fest on the 11th. So I'll be starting late (again).


Got mine, too. Need to figure out what yarn I want to use. And I agree with you, I would also definitely wait for the Yarn Fest.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of the lake Toni. How wonderful that you get to go there early with your dd.

Sue so glad your weather has been good so far. Hope you enjoyed your meal at the pub. And good that you are able to fit some knitting in too! 

Bev what wonderful yarns you have found at those "vacation" yarn stores. And good find of such nicely organized bunch of patterns at the garage sale.

Wonderful choices of yarn for all your upcoming projects Ronie. It must feel good to have it all settled! Your organizing ideas sound like a great idea as well. Congrats on finishing your advent as well!

Llamagenny, hope you recover quickly from your knee surgery and can be home soon. It is a wonder you can knit at all when on pain meds! Looking forward to seeing your Advent when you are able to get back to it  

Anne, I had saved many patterns in iBooks too, but my iPad crashed and I had to do a restore and I lost them all! So now I download and save on Evernote. This is a program that is on my computer, phone and iPad, so if one crashes it will still be on the others.

I just got my dog home from the vet a few hours ago. She did ok and they were able to remove the masses on her head. She has to wear one of those cones over her head and she is not very happy, poor thing. But at least she is ok and will be fully recovered in a week or so when they remove the stitches!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> They are all nice but there is something about the Cinnamon Grace that really strikes me. Maybe its utter simplicity or the fact that it is done in a sport wt super soft yarn. But it sounds very luxurious feeling and very practical to wear.


And could be a good one for your booth.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Beautiful pictures of the lake Toni. How wonderful that you get to go there early with your dd.
> 
> Sue so glad your weather has been good so far. Hope you enjoyed your meal at the pub. And good that you are able to fit some knitting in too!
> 
> ...


It is pretty special to be there with her. It is so peaceful by the lake that early in the morning.

I am glad you pup will be ok. She doesn't look very happy, does she.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, your dog does not look happy. But so glad they were able to take care of the masses.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Our tour began near the Carriage House with a walk up to the front door of the mansion. This is where we learned how the Congdons came to be in Minnesota. Once inside, we see a gorgeous hand carved stairway and several doorways leading into the reception room and hallways. Pineapples were incorporated into the design of the interior. They wanted their guests to feel welcome.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I just got my dog home from the vet a few hours ago. She did ok and they were able to remove the masses on her head. She has to wear one of those cones over her head and she is not very happy, poor thing. But at least she is ok and will be fully recovered in a week or so when they remove the stitches!


Hope your sweet girl recovers quickly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful pictures of the lake Toni. How wonderful that you get to go there early with your dd.
> 
> Sue so glad your weather has been good so far. Hope you enjoyed your meal at the pub. And good that you are able to fit some knitting in too!
> 
> ...


Poor little dog. Glad it went well for her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Our tour began near the Carriage House with a walk up to the front door of the mansion. This is where we learned how the Congdons came to be in Minnesota. Once inside, we see a gorgeous hand carved stairway and several doorways leading into the reception room and hallways. Pineapples were incorporated into the design of the interior. They wanted their guests to feel welcome.


It looks so beautiful, Toni!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, poor girl,is so sad, - she really doesn't like that thing on her head, but she is sleeping now and it does keep her from scratching.

Wow, Toni, those stairs are so ornate. It is amazing to see the artistry that could go into such a functional thing! Beautiful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow, Toni, those stairs are so ornate. It is amazing to see the artistry that could go into such a functional thing! Beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> And could be a good one for your booth.


That is was thinking. Looking at the calendar and seeing I have 2 months to get it all together. Am trying to finish a baby sweater that has been dragging on all summer for lack of the right yarn. Picked some up at WEBS last week. Will need about 2 weeks just to organize items and label and price them and figure out the table set up--props and all. So very little time so looking for quick things to make. This one may be one of those items.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful pictures of the lake Toni. How wonderful that you get to go there early with your dd.
> 
> Sue so glad your weather has been good so far. Hope you enjoyed your meal at the pub. And good that you are able to fit some knitting in too!
> 
> ...


Good to see the dog is okay. They hate those cones. So undignified for them. My DD's cat has to wear one till the wounds heal sufficiently he cant open them again. He is miserable with it. Hope her healing is fast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--wonderful pics of the woodwork in the mansion. What appeals to me about this is that all the work was done without power tools. All the edging and beading was done with hand planes that each carpenter owned--one plane for each profile detail. Finish carpenters would own large boxes just for their planes, often owning a few dozen of them. And each carpenter was responsible for all the woodwork on a given item as their planes never exactly matched those of other workers due to the differences that occurred with sharpening. They also worked by eye in leveling and plumbing woodwork and millwork. Try getting a carpenter today to do something without a power tool. They haven't a clue and have no hand tools os such caliber.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That is was thinking. Looking at the calendar and seeing I have 2 months to get it all together. Am trying to finish a baby sweater that has been dragging on all summer for lack of the right yarn. Picked some up at WEBS last week. Will need about 2 weeks just to organize items and label and price them and figure out the table set up--props and all. So very little time so looking for quick things to make. This one may be one of those items.


Some of those cute little snakes would be quick. A pipe cleaner inside would make them pose-able (oh they are not called pipe cleaners any more they are a craft item).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--wonderful pics of the woodwork in the mansion. What appeals to me about this is that all the work was done without power tools. All the edging and beading was done with hand planes that each carpenter owned--one plane for each profile detail. Finish carpenters would own large boxes just for their planes, often owning a few dozen of them. And each carpenter was responsible for all the woodwork on a given item as their planes never exactly matched those of other workers due to the differences that occurred with sharpening. They also worked by eye in leveling and plumbing woodwork and mill-work. Try getting a carpenter today to do something without a power tool. They haven't a clue and have no hand tools of such caliber.


I've seen woodwork shows with either waterwheel, wind power, or foot pedal (with rope assemblies for all) to run the saws and drills. I want to create similar...especially for a sewing machine. All I'd need is either candle/lamp light or sunlight to see by.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--wonderful pics of the woodwork in the mansion. What appeals to me about this is that all the work was done without power tools. All the edging and beading was done with hand planes that each carpenter owned--one plane for each profile detail. Finish carpenters would own large boxes just for their planes, often owning a few dozen of them. And each carpenter was responsible for all the woodwork on a given item as their planes never exactly matched those of other workers due to the differences that occurred with sharpening. They also worked by eye in leveling and plumbing woodwork and millwork. Try getting a carpenter today to do something without a power tool. They haven't a clue and have no hand tools os such caliber.


That is fascinating information, Tanya. Thank you for sharing with us. The banister is the one thing they encouraged us to touch. Everything else - not so much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I've seen woodwork shows with either waterwheel, wind power, or foot pedal (with rope assemblies for all) to run the saws and drills. I want to create similar...especially for a sewing machine. All I'd need is either candle/lamp light or sunlight to see by.


That was later on. I have read a lot on early woodworking techniques and tools. Used to have a collection of old hand planes that were still usable. The large wood mills worked with water wheels and pulleys for milling timbers and lumber.

FYI, the circular saw was invented by a woman, or women in a Shaker community. Problem solving was usually a community problem and it was women using sewing machines that came up with the concept.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Some of those cute little snakes would be quick. A pipe cleaner inside would make them pose-able (oh they are not called pipe cleaners any more they are a craft item).


I will probably try to do a series of these amigurumis but not for this fair. Not enough time. Am concentrating on hats/scarfs/mitts. Can use about another 20 of them but not sure how many I can turn out so quickly these days.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Best wishes for your pup, Caryn. She certainly does not look happy about the cone. We just put a cone on our dog yesterday. He scratched his leg on something several weeks ago and will just not leave it alone. It is now a wound. We have an American Eskimo, beautiful, lots of long white hair (a nightmare to keep picked up). I guess this breed of dog tends to do that. When we had him spayed, he had to be brought back three times to be re-stitched. The vet finally had to put on a wayyyyy oversized cone to keep him from getting around the one. Lol crazy dog.

For all of you and your family, I sincerely hope for continued and full healing.

Good for all of you who are out and about on vacations.&#128522; Travel blessings and well wishes for a happy restful time.

I see some luscious yarns again!!!!! Happy knitting.

My pattern library appears to be going through another surge in expansion again. What wonderful patterns being shared again. Thanks to those who pointed them out. When I grow up I want to be as good and prolific knitter as some of you wonderful people here.&#128519;


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Caryn, Your dog looks like I feel! Actually, its the humiliation of being a Cone Dog and having all the other dogs certain that you are a stupid idiot for wearing that thing. Glad doggy is on the mend, tho.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jangmb said:


> My pattern library appears to be going through another surge in expansion again. What wonderful patterns being shared again. Thanks to those who pointed them out. When I grow up I want to be as good and prolific knitter as some of you wonderful people here.😇


Thanks to "you know who"...I have a worthy collection to feed my need to knit!

Tanya --> I seem to remember an ancient stone grinding (or similar) with a series of hammers...water wheel or wind powered.

Also that spiral screw used to move water upward. Necessity doesn't always follow gender...but more men's inventions are documented.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Toni, for a great start. Looking forward to seeing your photos and hearing all about your tour.


Thank you Toni, for a great start. I'm also looking forward to the photos and tour.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, that is very interesting. Thank you for starting us off. I do suffer from castonitis. Dear me, it is hard!


I am suffering from castonitis too!!! There is no cure and do we really want one??? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That was so nice of you to do the payroll!


It was very nice of you Melanie. 💞💐💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I just got my dog home from the vet a few hours ago. She did ok and they were able to remove the masses on her head. She has to wear one of those cones over her head and she is not very happy, poor thing. But at least she is ok and will be fully recovered in a week or so when they remove the stitches!


Oh, poor little soul, doesn't she look sorry for herself? Hope she continues to recover well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--wonderful pics of the woodwork in the mansion. What appeals to me about this is that all the work was done without power tools. All the edging and beading was done with hand planes that each carpenter owned--one plane for each profile detail. Finish carpenters would own large boxes just for their planes, often owning a few dozen of them. And each carpenter was responsible for all the woodwork on a given item as their planes never exactly matched those of other workers due to the differences that occurred with sharpening. They also worked by eye in leveling and plumbing woodwork and millwork. Try getting a carpenter today to do something without a power tool. They haven't a clue and have no hand tools os such caliber.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It will be interesting to see how you finish those dolls, DFL. Their features are so detailed. Wow!


Beautiful dolls. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Just in case anyone needs any temptations, I will step in for Jane while she is busy.
> 
> Fiery Salsa Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-salsa
> ...


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks all who also love dolls....I don't know how I find time...but I do not go out much except to Church and with my husband on trips. I am pretty much a home body....in my town, there isn't much to do. I enjoy TV and golf so there is lots of time to knit...but I still have a yard to maintain...husband does the heavy mowing, but I trim bushes, etc. I will get together some pics of my dolls very soon.


Looking forward to seeing your dolls. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Welcome Anita, Wanda, Dot and Aimee'smom.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Glensheen Mansion was designed by Clarence H. Johnston, who also designed homes on historic Summit Avenue in the state capital city of St. Paul. There are 39 rooms, 15 bathrooms, 15 fireplaces, and four floors. For completion of the interior, William A. French Company was hired. They used the talents of John S. Bradstreet, a celebrated Minnesota designer.
> 
> The mansion sits on seven acres on the shores of Lake Superior. Charles Leavitt of New York was the landscape architect. His work went on to influence landscape designers for generations. He hired Arthur Nichols and Anthony Morrell who also became lead landscape designers in Minnesota. There are several parks in Duluth that they planned.


Beautiful sunrise Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Anniversary to all who had them while I was gone. We had ours on the 28th. 44 years now.
> 
> Love that fishtail sweater, Ros.


Thank you Bev and a very happy anniversary to you too. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And congratulations to Bronwyn from me, too, Julie!


Same from me too Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Ros, for all the Jackson fixes.


You're welcome Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thanks to all of you who commented about how you enjoyed the sunrise photo. I'm a little spoiled. One of my DD's is part of the ground's crew there. She likes to go in early, and when we visit, I get to go with and enjoy the grounds while she is working. It is quiet and lovely to hear the waves rolling in.


Love the photos Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, they look a lovely lot of bargains :thumbup:


Lovely bargains Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

llamagenny said:


> Hi, I currently have the advent calendar in progress though it is hibernating while I am in a convalescent hospital after knee replacement surgery--thanks to all KPers who sent good thoughts, prayers, healing energy my way. I am doing quite well and hope to be home within another week, then will pick up the advent calendar scarf again. I bought a bead loader by Fleegle and it definitely makes beading a do-able task, but I didn't want to bring beads and all with me to hospital, so while here I am working on a nice cabled short sleeve cardi (Simone pattern) and even though it is easy, with pain meds I am taking it becomes a challenge (I get drowsy and fuzzy brained). Best to all.


Welcome to LP and I hope you have a speedy recovery. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I just got my dog home from the vet a few hours ago. She did ok and they were able to remove the masses on her head. She has to wear one of those cones over her head and she is not very happy, poor thing. But at least she is ok and will be fully recovered in a week or so when they remove the stitches!


Poor darling, she doesn't look very happy. 💞🐾🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Our tour began near the Carriage House with a walk up to the front door of the mansion. This is where we learned how the Congdons came to be in Minnesota. Once inside, we see a gorgeous hand carved stairway and several doorways leading into the reception room and hallways. Pineapples were incorporated into the design of the interior. They wanted their guests to feel welcome.


It's beautiful Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane, any news on your darling Tango? &#128158;&#128062;&#128062;&#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just quickly popping in again, this time from the public library. Unfortunately I couldn't get into my yahoo account from here. Strange as I have never had a problem over here before. I know I am going to have a lot of catching up to do when I get back, as I just have limited time here. At least I was able to do my online check in for tomorrow's flight, which was the main reason for coming here today.

We are off to my cousin's near London tomorrow and I am hoping she will have wifi so I can get back on my iPad. We go to my friend's house on Monday and I should be able to get online again then, although I think we may be pretty busy. I think we are going to Windsor Castle and definitely some stuff along the Thames. Hopefully, I will get some pics then, if I remember my camera or cellphone. I forgot both of them today, unfortunately, as the weather is nice today and I would have liked to take some pics. Just discovered too that we missed Magna Carta exhibition at Durham Cathedral. I thought it was on through September, but it finished on 31st August. I'm sure that would have been something to see.
Well need to get off here as our time is about over and all the computers are busy here.

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Ronie! That is my goal someday also. I print most of the patterns that I really want to do, save at home the ones I think that I want to do, and leave on Ravelry and Pinterest the ones that inspire me.  I still have more printed than I will ever make though, and more beautiful ones keep showing up. Go figure!
> 
> FYI: The Lace Eater pattern is available now. I just printed mine.


Was this a free pattern and I missed out???? bummer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me too Julie. 💞


BTW, the DGD has asked me to thank everyone for their congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just quickly popping in again, this time from the public library. Unfortunately I couldn't get into my yahoo account from here. Strange as I have never had a problem over here before. I know I am going to have a lot of catching up to do when I get back, as I just have limited time here. At least I was able to do my online check in for tomorrow's flight, which was the main reason for coming here today.
> 
> We are off to my cousin's near London tomorrow and I am hoping she will have wifi so I can get back on my iPad. We go to my friend's house on Monday and I should be able to get online again then, although I think we may be pretty busy. I think we are going to Windsor Castle and definitely some stuff along the Thames. Hopefully, I will get some pics then, if I remember my camera or cellphone. I forgot both of them today, unfortunately, as the weather is nice today and I would have liked to take some pics. Just discovered too that we missed Magna Carta exhibition at Durham Cathedral. I thought it was on through September, but it finished on 31st August. I'm sure that would have been something to see.
> Well need to get off here as our time is about over and all the computers are busy here.
> ...


Good to hear from you Sue, even if only briefly!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, the DGD has asked me to thank everyone for their congratulations!


Thank you Julie, I'm sorry I was confused, I didn't realise it was your DGD. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, I'm sorry I was confused, I didn't realise it was your DGD. 💞


I think it was actually Bev, who mean't to say DGD, but in her tired state it came out as Bronwen! I don't name DGD, deliberately!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks to "you know who"...I have a worthy collection to feed my need to knit!
> 
> Tanya --> I seem to remember an ancient stone grinding (or similar) with a series of hammers...water wheel or wind powered.
> 
> Also that spiral screw used to move water upward. Necessity doesn't always follow gender...but more men's inventions are documented.


Human beings have always been creative in meeting their needs. They are still puzzling over how the Great Pyramids were built as moving those stones was a mammoth affair and lifting them into place was more than just straight brawn.

Thus, people began to find using harder surfaces for grinding softer ones quite some time back in history. Harnessing water power was also not a new invention. But wood working in the EU and the Americas used hand tools in the way I described for various finish work. These people also had hand drills at some point. Don't know off hand when drills, of a larger size, began to be used for things like drilling wells as opposed to hand digging them. But early Americans did hand digging as they hand dug basements for houses. As a matter of fact early settlers hand dug the basement and lived in them until they could afford to build a room above ground to live in. Lots of interesting history here. One author who wrote about early tools and practices was a man named Eric Sloane. His books are still available.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, your poor dog is sorry for itself. What a shame but pleased improvement will be on the horizon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been having internet problems and I think I might have missed posting. Sorry if I have. Hopefully it is sorted now!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to hear from you Sue, even if only briefly!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Our tour began near the Carriage House with a walk up to the front door of the mansion. This is where we learned how the Congdons came to be in Minnesota. Once inside, we see a gorgeous hand carved stairway and several doorways leading into the reception room and hallways. Pineapples were incorporated into the design of the interior. They wanted their guests to feel welcome.


Great photos and very intersting too. I enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn I'm so glad your pup is going to be ok and is on the mend... what a beautiful dog! and she looks like she is being punished with the cone! I am sure as soon as she starts feeling better she ill perk up and be her oldself soon 

Ann I wouldn't get rid of the DK weight there are lots of shawls that would benefit from a warmer yarn and the lace and cables stand out so beautifully in that weight yarn 

Your welcome Elizabeth I have found those thumb drives for very little money and when you consider what the trip to the computer geek is when something goes wrong with your computer.. they are next to free..LOL Plus getting all those patterns safely stored will speed up the computer quite a bit.. mines not slow now but I need to stay on top of it.. 

Tanya I remember something like those meals at the casinos where you get the cut of meat in the beginning of the line.. it is usually a Prime Rib or some kind of Beef Roast and then you select the rest of your meal like a buffet  I had forgotten all about until this post! We only have the buffet style here which are fun if you have a healthy appetite  like a boy with a hallow leg!!
I envy a stash like that.. but as it is I feel guilty buying new yarn when I have such nice yarn I don't use.. BUT when I was quilting and working PT in a Merchantile!! oh my gosh I have that kind of material overload.. then I found yardage in a second hand store and picked up yards and yards of material for less than $20  I think they were all on bolts and someone thought that folding them would take less space or pack better.. I'm not sure but they are mind now..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Was this a free pattern and I missed out???? bummer


The Lace Eater Kal wasn't a free one.. so you didn't miss it..  but it isn't all that much either.. the pattern is $4.90 US dollars


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Was this a free pattern and I missed out???? bummer


DFL, no it was never free. Sue had posted a picture of it a couple weeks ago and we all loved it so much that we just couldn't wait for the designer to get her test knits finished and the pattern up for sale. We did ask if it might be free but alas, she has put it up on Sept. 1 for the same price she charges for most of her shawls. She is having a KAL with 3 or 4 prizes for those who finish within the deadline, which I believe might be the end of October. So there is a chance for me to finish it . . .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni thanks for the tour! the building is beautiful and the entry way is gorgeous! I love intricate details.. Tanya thanks for giving us an idea of what it takes to make such beautiful architect! I just wonder how many of those hand built homes like that are still standing? I know there are so many rural homes that have past the Century mark that were built by the homesteaders.. its a good feeling to see them 

I'm glad you were able to pop in Sue it sounds like you are having a great time!! I know how it goes to forget the camera.. seems like when I see a great photo op my camera is at home..LOL

Good Morning/Evening Ros!! it always amazes me how well you catch up with everyone


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, your poor dog is sorry for itself. What a shame but pleased improvement will be on the horizon.


Caryn, me too, pleased your baby will be getting better in no time. . .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen we would love to live off the grid as much as possible.. we have some great resources for wind and solar power. We will be growing more and more of our own food with plenty of space to store it all.  well once we get the freezer.. LOL anything to cut down on the spending! I have a friend who sat up on a 'Look Out' for a summer and there wasn't electricity up there.. so she took her mothers trundle sewing machine and sewed between the storms  She made some beautiful quilts.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Toni thanks for the tour! the building is beautiful and the entry way is gorgeous! I love intricate details.. Tanya thanks for giving us an idea of what it takes to make such beautiful architect! I just wonder how many of those hand built homes like that are still standing? I know there are so many rural homes that have past the Century mark that were built by the homesteaders.. its a good feeling to see them
> 
> I'm glad you were able to pop in Sue it sounds like you are having a great time!! I know how it goes to forget the camera.. seems like when I see a great photo op my camera is at home..LOL
> 
> Good Morning/Evening Ros!! it always amazes me how well you catch up with everyone


There are a couple of homes in Rahway, NJ where I lived before moving to PA that were built in the 1700's. Very, very small, like they were built for tiny people. I have no idea if there is any beautiful or ornate woodwork inside. I will have to look further into this now. 
There is also the old Merchants and Drovers Tavern that supposedly George Washington slept in. I will have to go there the next time they have it open to the public. I know the Ghost Hunters (from TV) have been there in search of ghosts, but I have no idea if they uncovered anything of interest. I could probably research this further and take a 2 week period to host at some point where there is an empty spot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn I'm so glad your pup is going to be ok and is on the mend... what a beautiful dog! and she looks like she is being punished with the cone! I am sure as soon as she starts feeling better she ill perk up and be her oldself soon
> 
> Ann I wouldn't get rid of the DK weight there are lots of shawls that would benefit from a warmer yarn and the lace and cables stand out so beautifully in that weight yarn
> 
> ...


Most of the buffets are totally self-serve. However, we had a Chinese Restaurant that was a massive buffet but they also had a separate grill where you could order things like grilled shrimp or beef or other protein foodstuffs. Never ate that stuff as I only ate their for their veggie dishes on the buffet. I find buffets lots of fun as you can do a lot of sampling if the food is really good. Unfortunately, my consciousness has been raised to a very high level and I cannot abide by the food in the vast majority of restaurants and so rarely eat out.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> The Lace Eater Kal wasn't a free one.. so you didn't miss it..  but it isn't all that much either.. the pattern is $4.90 US dollars


It is really calling my name...especially since I have done so much with cables lately...

BTW...I have learned to knit almost any type of cable without the use of a cable needle...it is a bit fussy, but well worth the "learning a new skill" thing just to save time and having to work with a cable needle...don't get me wrong, I have them at hand, but knitting them by slipping stitches in front or in back is so very much easier.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--that Cinnamon Grace shawlette that Jane posted a few days ago uses a DK wt yarn. It is a plain enough pattern that using tonal or multicolored yarn would work with it. I think there are many other lacey pattern that would also work well with a heavier weight yarn. Think of the Feather Lace pattern that you identified on another forum that used such a heavy wt yarn. DK would work well with that for scarves or shawls. Just some ideas to think about before dumping your dk yarns.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

The good news and the bad news:

The good news: I have finished the green sock from my list of wips. 

The bad news: I can't show a pic because it is for the upcoming MKAL. 

Also, Jane thinks I should add 'poet' to my sig line for the poem below. I think not! LOL!



Wine has to come after the lace.

Otherwise, I would not end up

with holes strategically placed,

just holes-all-over-the-place.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> The good news and the bad news:
> 
> The good news: I have finished the green sock from my list of wips.
> 
> ...


You know, there is a form of lace knitting that is "free form"...wonder if they use "WINE" before...and during the process.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--I, too, taught myself to cable w/o a separate needle. Don't think I would have done cabling if not for learning that skill. It is only on rare occasions that I use a CN. Using a CN is way too fiddly a process for me to tolerate. There are probably some good videos these days to demo this process. The key is to hold the stitches being slipped off the needles at their base to prevent dropping them and keeping your eyes focused.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> There are a couple of homes in Rahway, NJ where I lived before moving to PA that were built in the 1700's. Very, very small, like they were built for tiny people. I have no idea if there is any beautiful or ornate woodwork inside. I will have to look further into this now.
> There is also the old Merchants and Drovers Tavern that supposedly George Washington slept in. I will have to go there the next time they have it open to the public. I know the Ghost Hunters (from TV) have been there in search of ghosts, but I have no idea if they uncovered anything of interest. I could probably research this further and take a 2 week period to host at some point where there is an empty spot.


If you have any stone houses from the 16-17c you will see very different architectural and lifestyle elements. These are fascinating, giving you a real sense of what lifestyles were like. Homes from the early 19c, but later into that century are more likely to have more ornate woodwork and millwork. Early homes were usually low ceiling'd by our standards due a)to shorter people and more b) to the need to use tree logs for framing and houses were designed based on lengths available and manageable. Same for the total size of early homes. Materials were very dear to come by, even if being milled on the property itself. Very labor intensive with various hand saws used. Often they were 2-man saws and saws were several feet long. Not hard to understand the post and beam construction used due to this.

We have a very old street in New Paltz renowned for its stone houses maintained in their original historic condition. Tours are conducted during the summer and festivals based on history are also held annually. in these houses you can see the post and beam construction as well as other great architectural early American features.

We do have Colonial houses of great import here, too as much of the American Revolution was fought in NYS and my region in particular. So we, too, have a Washington Slept Here site in Newburg, NY.

The 'newer' houses are also in historic sections of various towns/cities up this way. They are homes more of the type that Toni is sharing with us these 2 weeks. There are quite a few estates such as the Vanderbilt and FDR properties which are maintained for tourist attractions. Eleanor Roosevelt's home is nearby the FDR estate and that is its own special history. FYI, for those who don't know, Eleanor was an avid knitter, carrying it with her quite often. I found and saved one pic of her knitting.

We are fortunate to have all these old buildings preserved to see the changes in architecture over the centuries along with changes in the culture.

As for ghosts? I think there are quite a few still hanging around. Would love to know what they think of all these changes.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jane and others with large shawls to block - this is one of the posts in today's newsletter. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358417-1.html

Does this link work?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Jane and others with large shawls to block - this is one of the posts in today's newsletter. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358417-1.html
> 
> Does this link work?


Yes, it works. Great idea to use PVC piping as the frame. you can build to suit your needs.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> You know, there is a form of lace knitting that is "free form"...wonder if they use "WINE" before...and during the process.


That could be the secret ingredient to the whole process. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just quickly popping in again, this time from the public library. Unfortunately I couldn't get into my yahoo account from here. Strange as I have never had a problem over here before. I know I am going to have a lot of catching up to do when I get back, as I just have limited time here. At least I was able to do my online check in for tomorrow's flight, which was the main reason for coming here today.
> 
> We are off to my cousin's near London tomorrow and I am hoping she will have wifi so I can get back on my iPad. We go to my friend's house on Monday and I should be able to get online again then, although I think we may be pretty busy. I think we are going to Windsor Castle and definitely some stuff along the Thames. Hopefully, I will get some pics then, if I remember my camera or cellphone. I forgot both of them today, unfortunately, as the weather is nice today and I would have liked to take some pics. Just discovered too that we missed Magna Carta exhibition at Durham Cathedral. I thought it was on through September, but it finished on 31st August. I'm sure that would have been something to see.
> Well need to get off here as our time is about over and all the computers are busy here.
> ...


Hope the travelling goes smoothly, Sue. Shame you missed Magna Carter - i must look that exhibition up, maybe I can still catch it if it is one of those travelling exhibitions.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Was this a free pattern and I missed out???? bummer


No, not free, I'm afraid.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Jane and others with large shawls to block - this is one of the posts in today's newsletter. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358417-1.html


Genius!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is really calling my name...especially since I have done so much with cables lately...
> 
> BTW...I have learned to knit almost any type of cable without the use of a cable needle...it is a bit fussy, but well worth the "learning a new skill" thing just to save time and having to work with a cable needle...don't get me wrong, I have them at hand, but knitting them by slipping stitches in front or in back is so very much easier.


i have started doing that this year too. It makes it easier to knit in the car - don't have to worry about where to put the cable needle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The good news and the bad news:
> 
> The good news: I have finished the green sock from my list of wips.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Jane and others with large shawls to block - this is one of the posts in today's newsletter. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358417-1.html
> 
> Does this link work?


Ingenious. Very interesting, Jan. Wonder whether it would work with circular shawls - can't picture it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I love my dolls... I am considering bringing mine into my craft area... I would need to make my area a little larger...


If you could display the on the wall - perhaps on a special shelf/shelves - that would take up space that might otherwise not get used & would make them very visible.

I am picking back up on page 2 - about to go take some pics of Forest - but even if I catch up on one page, it is *some* progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Just in case anyone needs any temptations, I will step in for Jane while she is busy. ...


Thank you for picking up my slack, Toni 
I see that I posted duplicates of two - love that Fiery Salsa Shawl - didn't have the hat & scarf set, though, but It is a strong candidate for Michael for Christmas. I will be knitting the Fretboard Scarf first but he'll welcome more scarves & hats once winter comes to Ottawa.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Ingenious. Very interesting, Jan. Wonder whether it would work with circular shawls - can't picture it.


Wasn't there a pic of a circular shawl?

Aside from not taking up table or floor space, what i like is that the item belong blocked gets air on both sides evenly for drying.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...jscaplen ...Green_eng.pdf failed...


Okay - I'll add it to your list & send it later today. I haven't had much time to tend to your "fix" the past little while but I'll get back at it today.  Can't have you going cold turkey.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - page 2 done - off to take some pics but first an update on my WIP - the Advent scarf. I have competed day 4 - still working on the ones from the 2014 scarf that I never did.
So far I have done days 1, 16, 18 & 19. I didn't think that I could do 17 - the numbers didn't seem right but I have it worked out now.
Apart from the start & finish, I am only putting beads in the spacers because the different motifs would have differing numbers of beads & I thought that this would be more consistent. As I am working, I see where beads could be placed & it is tempting me but no going back.

The colour is not as true as in previous shots.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The good news and the bad news:
> 
> The good news: I have finished the green sock from my list of wips.
> 
> ...


Great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Jane and others with large shawls to block - this is one of the posts in today's newsletter. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358417-1.html
> 
> Does this link work?


What a great idea!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth, Jane is right. You NEED to add poet. Love your little poem!!

Jan, that blocking contraption looks wonderful. Thanks for finding it and showing us. 

Jane, your Advent scarf is wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - page 2 done - off to take some pics but first an update on my WIP - the Advent scarf. I have competed day 4 - still working on the ones from the 2014 scarf that I never did.
> So far I have done days 1, 16, 18 & 19. I didn't think that I could do 17 - the numbers didn't seem right but I have it worked out now.
> Apart from the start & finish, I am only putting beads in the spacers because the different motifs would have differing numbers of beads & I thought that this would be more consistent. As I am working, I see where beads could be placed & it is tempting me but no going back.
> 
> The colour is not as true as in previous shots.


Jane - it's looking great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Jane and others with large shawls to block - this is one of the posts in today's newsletter. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358417-1.html
> 
> Does this link work?


And Lurker didn't think to post it here! Good thinking, Jan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Ingenious. Very interesting, Jan. Wonder whether it would work with circular shawls - can't picture it.


Yes it does, you just build an octagon- there is a post further in illustrating it.
Also shows blocking a triangular one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a great idea. Very ingenious :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Lurker didn't think to post it here! Good thinking, Jan!


 LOL. I am really excited about seeing this blocking system. Gets you off your knees! Yeah! Blocks to your predetermined size. No tripping on the floor over it! Dog can't put tracks on it. Let's see, the list goes on. 
I have seen blocking by weaving crochet thread in the points and using that as a stretcher by the way you pin the crochet thread, I think that would work as well as the coil-less pins. Anyway I have the thread marked so I can explore it better tonight at home.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/FEATwin07TT.html

This is an article about cable knitting...if you scroll down, you will find a section on doing it without a cable needle.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> LOL. I am really excited about seeing this blocking system. Gets you off your knees! Yeah! Blocks to your predetermined size. No tripping on the floor over it! Dog can't put tracks on it. Let's see, the list goes on.
> I have seen blocking by weaving crochet thread in the points and using that as a stretcher by the way you pin the crochet thread, I think that would work as well as the coil-less pins. Anyway I have the thread marked so I can explore it better tonight at home.


I had mean't to visit this lady when I was down at Peka Peka- she does beautiful lace knitting- but managed completely to forget!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have knitted the first chart of the Lace Eater :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Got some outside pics & will try for some indoor ones after I take my little poochie for a walk - hope it will perk him up a bit. He managed a pose for Elizabeth's scarf but his heart is not in his modelling these days. I had my old Tango back for about a week but he is moping about again.

I wanted to post these - hope I am not duplicating any - 'cause I am still back on page 3.

This months freebies from Elann
http://international.elann.com/product-category/patterns/free-this-month/
I really like
Cashmere Waves BY ELANN
&
Cable Leaf Vest or Dress BY FLORA YANG

Caught in the Rigging by Kathleen Dames
http://knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/PATTrigging.php

Reversible is appealing - should be a quick knit in bulky - candidate for the craft table, maybe?
Duo Columns Reversible Scarf by Quenna Lee
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55713220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV

Tartessos by M K Nance
http://knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/PATTtartessos.php
Really tempted by this one.

4 nice patterns using Roslyn yarn - I know that I have at least one of them already but I thought theyd be worth seeing again.
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_Roslyn.asp


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have knitted the first chart of the Lace Eater :thumbup:


Looking good, Norma!! 
I CO & did the 1st clue of Mountains Trails last night (very short clue) & plan to CO Cuerda Seca tonight if I can make a final decision on beads & yarn. This clue is a bit longer but interesting looking.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - page 2 done - off to take some pics but first an update on my WIP - the Advent scarf. I have competed day 4 - still working on the ones from the 2014 scarf that I never did.
> The colour is not as true as in previous shots.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had mean't to visit this lady when I was down at Peka Peka- she does beautiful lace knitting- but managed completely to forget!


I am sorry you missed this chance. I am sure it would have been a wonderful visit.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have knitted the first chart of the Lace Eater :thumbup:


It looks like a great start, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I am sorry you missed this chance. I am sure it would have been a wonderful visit.


Ah well, my own fault!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Norma, looking good. I am jealous as I know most of you will be done and I'll be half way there only. 

Jane, I love your advent scarf. Are you picking patterns based on pictures so you only get ones you really like?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning/Evening Ros!! it always amazes me how well you catch up with everyone


Hi Ronie, thank you, I try my best to catch up. I'm so excited, Carmen and Jackson are coming on Saturday to stay with us for a week. I know I'm going to be exhausted but so worth it!!!! 😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Jane and others with large shawls to block - this is one of the posts in today's newsletter. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358417-1.html
> 
> Does this link work?


Yes it does work Jan, brilliant idea. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Jane and others with large shawls to block - this is one of the posts in today's newsletter. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358417-1.html
> 
> Does this link work?


Oops double post. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - page 2 done - off to take some pics but first an update on my WIP - the Advent scarf. I have competed day 4 - still working on the ones from the 2014 scarf that I never did.
> So far I have done days 1, 16, 18 & 19. I didn't think that I could do 17 - the numbers didn't seem right but I have it worked out now.
> Apart from the start & finish, I am only putting beads in the spacers because the different motifs would have differing numbers of beads & I thought that this would be more consistent. As I am working, I see where beads could be placed & it is tempting me but no going back.
> 
> The colour is not as true as in previous shots.


It's beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have knitted the first chart of the Lace Eater :thumbup:


Looking gorgeous Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Got some outside pics & will try for some indoor ones after I take my little poochie for a walk - hope it will perk him up a bit. He managed a pose for Elizabeth's scarf but his heart is not in his modelling these days. I had my old Tango back for about a week but he is moping about again.
> 
> I wanted to post these - hope I am not duplicating any - 'cause I am still back on page 3.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane. I didn't know I had a yarn or patterns named after me. I'm so sorry to hear Tango is not feeling good. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Norma. 💞


agreed.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

knitpicks has Hawthorne on sale for 20% off this month. The 25% boxed sets aren't shown any more at 25% off...???


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good, Norma!!
> I CO & did the 1st clue of Mountains Trails last night (very short clue) & plan to CO Cuerda Seca tonight if I can make a final decision on beads & yarn. This clue is a bit longer but interesting looking.


Thanks, JaneI have the yarn and the first clue of Cuerda Seca but I thought I would wait and knit it later.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rachel's hubby posted a photo of Rachel and Len's huggable bears on Facebook wearing the beanies that I made them. One of their friends requested a beanie, so I said I would make one. Ohhhh no, she wanted 2 bears and 2 beanies. The end result is I have finished the two beanies, the bears are both knitted. I just have to assemble them. The first beanie I made was one cable short (my mistake) as I was so close to finishing it, I did not frog!!!! I'm going to send it to my DGD Taylen. Then I had to make another beanie the correct size. Now I've nearly finished a pink sparkly cowl for DGD Siena, so I can post them together. &#128158; so that's 3 beanies, 2 bears, I cowl almost done. The centre of the baby shawl all done since Monday last week and now I need to finish the border on that baby shawl!!! I think I'm tired....&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128158; ETA Siena requested a cowl that was pink with a sparkle and not lacy. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Jan, Chris and Julie, The pattern is very well set out. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you Jan, Chris and Julie, The pattern is very well set out. :thumbup:


That does make for a big help!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A couple of pics. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...(I swear, I thought this pattern was free at one time)...


It was. More recently, I have been flagging patterns with a free time limit by putting a red warning at the beginning. So it would be best to strike while the iron is hot if they hold any interest at all. Sometimes patterns change status without notice, as well.


> Do we want it to be round or just do it flat and make a nice shawl?????


I think that the full circle would be prettier so that you could appreciate the flower in the centre but I am inclined to go with the semi-circle - since Montego still isn't blocked.

Whew - just peeked at the pattern - those charts are liable to drive me nuts (or more nuts than usual) with all of that colour! Looks like some kind of video game.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I am leaning toward the Posh......


Gorgeous yarns but not sure how the variegated ones would work with this pattern. I especially love the Overberg.
I think that the Posh would be the safest - & so lovely for fuchsia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> A couple of pics. 💞


Such a happy boy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Welcome back! We missed you.


Thank you, Pam - not sure if I already said that. I did respond to a couple of messages as I poked my nose in a couple of times. So please pardon any redundancy.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby posted a photo of Rachel and Len's huggable bears on Facebook wearing the beanies that I made them. One of their friends requested a beanie, so I said I would make one. Ohhhh no, she wanted 2 bears and 2 beanies. The end result is I have finished the two beanies, the bears are both knitted. I just have to assemble them. The first beanie I made was one cable short (my mistake) as I was so close to finishing it, I did not frog!!!! I'm going to send it to my DGD Taylen. Then I had to make another beanie the correct size. Now I've nearly finished a pink sparkly cowl for DGD Siena, so I can post them together. 💞 so that's 3 beanies, 2 bears, I cowl almost done. The centre of the baby shawl all done since Monday last week and now I need to finish the border on that baby shawl!!! I think I'm tired....😉😉😉💞 ETA Siena requested a cowl that was pink with a sparkle and not lacy. 💞


That's a whole lot of knitting! I am impressed!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> There are a couple of homes in Rahway, NJ where I lived before moving to PA that were built in the 1700's. Very, very small, like they were built for tiny people. I have no idea if there is any beautiful or ornate woodwork inside. I will have to look further into this now.
> There is also the old Merchants and Drovers Tavern that supposedly George Washington slept in. I will have to go there the next time they have it open to the public. I know the Ghost Hunters (from TV) have been there in search of ghosts, but I have no idea if they uncovered anything of interest. I could probably research this further and take a 2 week period to host at some point where there is an empty spot.


that is one of my old time favorite shows.. I was on cloud 9 last week when it started again.. I love how the debunk a lot and explain a lot.. so that those of us who are afraid of ghosts don't get scared from every little noise


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is really calling my name...especially since I have done so much with cables lately...
> 
> BTW...I have learned to knit almost any type of cable without the use of a cable needle...it is a bit fussy, but well worth the "learning a new skill" thing just to save time and having to work with a cable needle...don't get me wrong, I have them at hand, but knitting them by slipping stitches in front or in back is so very much easier.


it is beautiful isn't it  it looks very complicated but I am sure just one stitch at a time and we will be producing beautiful and unusual shawls to wear all winter long


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Hello to all our new faces. I am pleased to see you here.


Welcome from me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> T...I Want To Do Some Lace Knitting! ...


You're in the right spot, now, then. 
Glad to hear that your husband has rebounded. Have you decided on a lace project yet?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great looking Advent scarf Jane! your stitches show up so well... I love the PVC blocking idea!! and that PVC pipe is so cheap!! I would guess one 20ft pipe would make a few of these..

He is looking like he feels much better Ros.. so happy and smiling 

Norma you did what I was trying not to do but I just might anyway  I love your start to the Lace Eater. 

I cleaned my computer as much as I can.. moved all my patterns onto my thumb drive.. and worked on my Entrelac cowl.. it took a few try's to get going in the right direction  I have to finish up this row then do my bindoff triangles and I'll have another one done.. I also gathered a lot of printed patterns up and put them all in one place.. I am sure there are more lurking somewhere but I have a good start on it.. I feel if I accomplish what I _need_ to do then I can relax with what I want to do


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it does, you just build an octagon- there is a post further in illustrating it.
> Also shows blocking a triangular one.


Ok, I'm convinced. thank you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Ok, I'm convinced. thank you, Julie.


It is really good seeing how the idea developed- I have just been re-reading the first topic where we figured it out as a method.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have knitted the first chart of the Lace Eater :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, looking good. I am jealous as I know most of you will be done and I'll be half way there only.
> 
> Jane, I love your advent scarf. Are you picking patterns based on pictures so you only get ones you really like?


I'll be late as well, Chris. I'm not even looking at yarn for it until 11th.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great start, Norma.

Wow, Ros, what a lot of knitting you have been doing behind closed doors. 

Thanks, Julie, for the additional pics of the PVC blocking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Ronie, thank you, I try my best to catch up. I'm so excited, Carmen and Jackson are coming on Saturday to stay with us for a week. I know I'm going to be exhausted but so worth it!!!! 😍💞


What fun! I will be staying with my daughter and the boys from 10th - so looking forward to seeing them. Also excited about the yarn fest - attending with my daughter, always good fun to share ideas with a fellow knitter.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby posted a photo of Rachel and Len's huggable bears on Facebook wearing the beanies that I made them. One of their friends requested a beanie, so I said I would make one. Ohhhh no, she wanted 2 bears and 2 beanies. The end result is I have finished the two beanies, the bears are both knitted. I just have to assemble them. The first beanie I made was one cable short (my mistake) as I was so close to finishing it, I did not frog!!!! I'm going to send it to my DGD Taylen. Then I had to make another beanie the correct size. Now I've nearly finished a pink sparkly cowl for DGD Siena, so I can post them together. 💞 so that's 3 beanies, 2 bears, I cowl almost done. The centre of the baby shawl all done since Monday last week and now I need to finish the border on that baby shawl!!! I think I'm tired....😉😉😉💞 ETA Siena requested a cowl that was pink with a sparkle and not lacy. 💞


How on earth do you fit all that in, Ros? Hope you are not using wooden needles, they will set alight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> A couple of pics. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good seeing how the idea developed- I have just been re-reading the first topic where we figured it out as a method.


I must have missed that - or not reached it yet. I'm way behind on the main digest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great start, Norma.
> 
> Wow, Ros, what a lot of knitting you have been doing behind closed doors.
> 
> Thanks, Julie, for the additional pics of the PVC blocking.


You're welcome, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I must have missed that - or not reached it yet. I'm way behind on the main digest.


It was a few months ago- if you check out Caninebat's topics, you wil find it


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a few months ago- if you check out Caninebat's topics, you wil find it


 :thumbup: Will do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Got it, Julie. Bookmarked. 

Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night. We found them walking the street where my aunt's B & B is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Got it, Julie. Bookmarked.
> 
> Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Was this a free pattern and I missed out???? bummer


Your question has probably been answered by now - no, it is not a free pattern, but $4.90 US dollars. Pretty worth the investment, I think. It is beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks all for your well wishes for my furry friend. She is feeling much better already today and even though she hates being a cone dog, as Llamagenny said, she has figured out how to to get around without crashing into things.  

Sue, too bad you missed the Magna Carta, but sounds like you will have fun seeing the Windsor Castle and the Thames. Bummer, you forgot your camera! Hope you remember it for the castle.

What a great idea that pvc pipe frame for blocking is! Thanks for sharing the link Jan and the pictures Julie.

Jane those lace patterns on your advent are so beautiful and unique and of course your knitting shows them off to perfection :thumbup: 

DFL, thanks for the link to the video on how to cable without the fussy little needle. I will need to practice that- sure makes sense to do!

Norma, great start on the lace eater shawl! 

Jane, sorry to hear that Tango is feeling mopy again. Sure hope he picks up soon.

Wow Ros, you sure can knit up a storm. And thanks for the sweet pictures of Jackson. Lucky you to get to see him again so soon  

Linda how great that you will be seeing your gks soon again too!

Bev, what a great picture of the moon flower. How special to have gotten to see them!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night. We found them walking the street where my aunt's B & B is.[/quote]

A neighbor has many of these near her patio. Here they reseed easily on their own - so many come back each spring that she has to pull the ones that sprout in the wrong places. They are magical in the evening.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night. We found them walking the street where my aunt's B & B is.[/quote]

A neighbor has many of these near her patio. Here they reseed easily on their own - so many come back each spring that she has to pull the ones that sprout in the wrong places. They are magical in the evening.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Got it, Julie. Bookmarked.
> 
> Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night. We found them walking the street where my aunt's B & B is.


Lovely flowers!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--how wonderful to come across the Moonflower. It is often called Jimson Weed and in homeopathy it is Stramonium, a very powerful remedy. I had a couple of them come up in a pile of rubble dug after my house burned down. I found them one day on a huge pile dug up from under the foundation that was over 20 yr old. That meant the seeds survived all those years. The flowers were stunning. They came back for a few years, but each year the plants were smaller and they petered out. Told me they like newly disturbed soil and bad soil, too boot.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good evening all... I got so involved in my cowl I am sure it will be done tomorrow.. I am half way through the bind off..  then I'll have one more WIP to finish up and I'll have everything on my list checked off.. I am itching to start the Lace Eaters shawl but want this cowl finished first 

Beautiful flowers Bev!! we have morning glory's that bloom during the morning and have buds like that in the afternoon.. they can get quite large but not that large


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, all. Tanya, thanks for the additional info on Moonflowers.  What are they a remedy for?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have knitted the first chart of the Lace Eater :thumbup:


Well done. I'm afraid I'm going to be way behind on this one as I really want to finish up a couple of WIPs before I start it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--wonderful pics of Jackson. He looks in the pink of health as they say.

Sue--your trip sounds like it is going so well. Boo Hoo that you missed the Magna Carta event. Hopefully there are equally powerful experiences that you have been able to catch on this trip. Assume Amy is doing well as you haven't mentioned her. That is good.

So much lace work going on. The closest I have come to lace are the button holes I just did. Well, will get to some shortly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Tango is not feeling good. 💞


Me, too, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> A couple of pics. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Got it, Julie. Bookmarked.
> 
> Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night. We found them walking the street where my aunt's B & B is.


So pretty!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes for my furry friend. She is feeling much better already today and even though she hates being a cone dog, as Llamagenny said, she has figured out how to to get around without crashing into things.
> 
> Sue, too bad you missed the Magna Carta, but sounds like you will have fun seeing the Windsor Castle and the Thames. Bummer, you forgot your camera! Hope you remember it for the castle.
> 
> ...


Not to be rude, but to save time - I totally agree with everything Caryn said. 

You all have been busy today! It was my turn to get the NUCCA adjustment today. I am amazed at the difference in my whole back after just getting that very top vertebrae adjusted. The curvatures and bumps that have been there forever are straightened out already. Incredible! Now to remember to sit straight and get up and move around while knitting. That could be interesting... 

Thank you for all of the historical house/home information that has been shared. It is fascinating.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...So Jane, not sure where you are now. I am not caught up yet. Are you in France?? Or just getting Michael to school and settled in?


Michael flew off on his own to university on the 21st - we hope to visit with him sometime this month.
I left Thursday for a swim meet - got back late Sunday evening - suffering from what felt like jet-lag & facing a mountain of things to do on my return. Now, 3 days later, I am trying to ration my way through the posts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ....hope the swim meet went well .


Quite well but tiring - a 4 hour drive each way & five sessions sandwiched in between.


> I have been snooping and looked at the wonderful lace knitting you have done...


Thank you - it is such fun - so many beautiful designs & wonderful yarns!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I'd love a beautiful Valance that I could start at one end and go to the other.. the idea of casting on 500 stitches to make it go across my large windows is what is stopping me from doing a lot of them..


If you did it end to end (side to side), you wouldn't be dealing with so many stitches per row.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love the color of your Advent scarf.


Thank you, Bev 
I ordered more of it because I, too, like it very much.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't received the pattern yet either, just the confirmation.


There is a link in the order form, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Oops! You missed it! It was in the last LP, but here it is again just for you....


And just for me because I doubt that I will try to catch up those 40 pages from the last LP.
The curtain turned out beautifully, Elizabeth. I am sure that you are pleased with it - lace that really gets used.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Only had confirmation re gipsy shawl .Still no pattern so sent e mail to them .


Are you sure that there was no attachment?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Good to hear from you, Sue. I am sure that your trip sped by - home again on the 4th!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here is my sale yarn from the ocean. ...


Looks like you had fun yarn shopping, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have made a decision this last weekend that I am going through all the patterns I have saved on my computer.. print them ...


Ooh - if I did that there would be major deforestation.


> I ordered Camel Heather... so I can start the Lace Eaters ...


Oh, that will look lovely with those cables.


> my Advent is off the needles and grafted...


YAY!! Ronie!! Looking forward to pics.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

llamagenny said:


> Hi, I currently have the advent calendar in progress though it is hibernating while I am in a convalescent hospital after knee replacement surgery...I am working on a nice cabled short sleeve cardi ...


I am glad that the surgery didn't stop you from knitting. Looking forward to seeing pics of your progress n both.
I also hope that you are back up on your knee quickly.

And speaking off knee surgery, I wonder how Belle is getting on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> A couple of pics. 💞


I opened LP to see such a cheerful, happy face this morning. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I succumbed to castonitis with the Lace Eater. I just couldn't stop myself :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Great start, Norma.


Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night. We found them walking the street where my aunt's B & B is.


Brilliant! Great photos :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Got it, Julie. Bookmarked.
> 
> Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night. We found them walking the street where my aunt's B & B is.


Beautiful flower. I haven't heard the name before. Does anyone in UK know them?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it does, you just build an octagon- there is a post further in illustrating it.
> Also shows blocking a triangular one.


What angle for the different joins? I assume you can vary the length of the straight parts...knowing the two or more angles for the joins is all I need to know for getting the "points".
Do you put a few extra holes or a eye top screw for holding the 1/4 length "connections"
I figure I can use #5 or #3 cotton for the "cord" to hold the "points" of the piece to be stretched.

Am I accurate so far?

Moonflower information:
http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/893/
http://stazjia.hubpages.com/hub/moonflowers-night-blooming-plants
http://www.ehow.co.uk/about_6311573_moonflower-growing-conditions.html

So...judging by the last entry...you'll need at least 70-80 degree day/nights. It is more tropical...but I can see that the familial pairing with the "strangle weed" or similar named plant in the UK may make you decide on isolating the growth in a peat pot. I'd advise doing the same for chives as they're notorious for growing EVERYWHERE if you don't control where the bolting seed is being distributed.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, that's a beautiful flower. I've heard of it but never seen any. 
Now I see that you're in Indiana and for some reason I thought you were in Ohio. I had copied and pasted the below info from a page on Michelle Hunters Ravelry forum thinking you might be interested if this was close to you. Am posting in case anyone else who reads might be near Dublin, Ohio. 


Join MICHELLE at Knitting Temptations for the

SCOREBOARD COWL KICK OFF PARTY!

Thursday, September 3 
3:00pm-7:00pm (open house)

Knitting Temptations will supply the team spirit and the snacks while Michelle Knit Purl Hunter supplies the instruction! Every 30 minutes beginning at 3:30 pm, Michelle will present the CAST ON technique to lead us all to a successful start on the 2015 Scoreboard KAL project!

Guests need to bring a 16 circular knitting needle in size US 7, at least one skein of yarn of their team colors, and a tapestry needle.

This event is a FREE open house for all knitters, but please call or email us to reserve your spot. The first 40 reservations will receive a Scoreboard KAL drawstring backpack!

35 South High Street 
Dublin, Ohio 
(614) 734-0618 
[email protected]


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, thanks for the additional info on the moonflower. Years ago I saw one in my area. It must be an annual here, because this is definitely not the tropics. 

Chris, now I wish I lived in Ohio.  Our LYS has events also. Because of my work and, I must confess, LaceParty, I do not have the time to attend or the desire to knit a pattern I may not like-since I have so many patterns I do like-thanks to Jane and LP. 

Thanks, Jane, for filling me in on your doings. Skimming to catch up, things got all mixed up.  Hope Tango feels better soon. Is he missing Michael?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What angle for the different joins? I assume you can vary the length of the straight parts...knowing the two or more angles for the joins is all I need to know for getting the "points".
> Do you put a few extra holes or a eye top screw for holding the 1/4 length "connections"
> I figure I can use #5 or #3 cotton for the "cord" to hold the "points" of the piece to be stretched.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links. So it is the same family as Morning Glory and convolvulous which we see flowering in the hedgrows around here. It seems a bit to invasive to grow in my small garden but it really is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Are you sure that there was no attachment?


Jane--the pattern got sent a day or 2 later separate from the order form. It caused confusion because we are spoiled by instant gratification. It would have been helpful if the designer made mention of this in her confirmation post.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful flower. I haven't heard the name before. Does anyone in UK know them?


Did you see my post on the Moonflower. Look up Datura or Stramonium or Jimsen Weed. Datura has several species and they may grow in your region. Don't know. Jimsen Weed was a well known poison plant and thus makes the great remedy Stramonium. They are gorgeous and have a 1 night life span.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--PVC pipe has 90*, 45*, and 22.5* angle coupling pieces. So you have a lot of flexibility in building a blocking frame with it.

There is no need to fix the pipe connections. This makes it easy to take apart to store in a very small space.

If you read the link I sent on building this frame, you will see some good close up photos of how this particular person built theirs and their attachments. They used cup hooks screwed into the pipe and rigid wire in the project edge and then tied the wire to the cup hooks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful flower. I haven't heard the name before. Does anyone in UK know them?


No, it was new to me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Did you see my post on the Moonflower. Look up Datura or Stramonium or Jimsen Weed. Datura has several species and they may grow in your region. Don't know. Jimsen Weed was a well known poison plant and thus makes the great remedy Stramonium. They are gorgeous and have a 1 night life span.


Datura can be grown here. I would know that as Angel's Trumpets but I have not had any as I was warned it is poisonous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Did you see my post on the Moonflower. Look up Datura or Stramonium or Jimsen Weed. Datura has several species and they may grow in your region. Don't know. Jimsen Weed was a well known poison plant and thus makes the great remedy Stramonium. They are gorgeous and have a 1 night life span.


Got it, Tanya, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Datura can be grown here. I would know that as Angel's Trumpets but I have not had any as I was warned it is poisonous.


Yes, Jimson Weed was a well known poison on the western prairies. You can come across references to this in some of the old western stories. It was a good way to kill your enemies. But what can kill you, also heals.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good evening all... I got so involved in my cowl I am sure it will be done tomorrow.. I am half way through the bind off..  then I'll have one more WIP to finish up and I'll have everything on my list checked off..


Now, stop that! You are making me feel inadequate.

:lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> my turn to get the NUCCA adjustment today. I am amazed at the difference in my whole back after just getting that very top vertebrae adjusted. The curvatures and bumps that have been there forever are straightened out already. Incredible! Now to remember to sit straight and get up and move around while knitting. That could be interesting...


An adjusted back is a beautiful thing!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> And just for me because I doubt that I will try to catch up those 40 pages from the last LP.
> The curtain turned out beautifully, Elizabeth. I am sure that you are pleased with it - lace that really gets used.


I am still surprised every time I go in there at how bright the room is now with actual real light coming in the window instead of being so blocked off by the blinds. A delight!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just found this today on Pinterest. Had to share...
http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2013/03/one-for-road.html

I think it is lovely...would be great on the outside of a rectangular....maybe I will use this on an upcoming design...oh no...did I give the secret away...

Yes, I am going to design another pattern. It will most likely be trying to pick up where I left off before. I had Midnight in Lavender fields. And now maybe we should move on the A morning item...I think I was going to do Daisies...but who knows...oh my the meanderings of my mind are confusing at time...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What angle for the different joins? I assume you can vary the length of the straight parts...knowing the two or more angles for the joins is all I need to know for getting the "points".
> Do you put a few extra holes or a eye top screw for holding the 1/4 length "connections"
> I figure I can use #5 or #3 cotton for the "cord" to hold the "points" of the piece to be stretched.
> 
> ...


Locally we can get 22* , 45* and 88*, angle fittings for the PVC piping, these would allow you to build most of the shapes shown in the photos, I have not yet built one myself- and would probably be checking out a demolition place first, at the prices they are here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you for the links. So it is the same family as Morning Glory and convolvulous which we see flowering in the hedgrows around here. It seems a bit to invasive to grow in my small garden but it really is beautiful.


I am fairly certain it is a prohibited plant here- does too well and strangles native plants.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Just found this today on Pinterest. Had to share...
> http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2013/03/one-for-road.html
> 
> I think it is lovely...would be great on the outside of a rectangular....maybe I will use this on an upcoming design...oh no...did I give the secret away...
> ...


Delightful meanderings
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--great edgin. Can see why you want to use it. Me, too.

Great designs begin with meanderings about things that tickle the eye.

Elizabeth--having really bright light is such a joy to me. I like lighting to look like mid-day even at midnight. So nice that you have gotten it.

Toni--wonderful that you treated yourself to that adjustment. Hope it holds well.

Working with some ICE luxury yarns in the stash trying to see what to do with them. Am also working with some natural Alpaca that is a combo of medium brown, dark brown and cream. Not very bright but think it will work with the Cinnamon Grace pattern. Maybe need to find some solid color for the edging--like a cream or white? Hoever, it does feel so nice and works well.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Just found this today on Pinterest. Had to share...
> http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2013/03/one-for-road.html
> 
> I think it is lovely...would be great on the outside of a rectangular....maybe I will use this on an upcoming design...oh no...did I give the secret away...
> ...


I remember you talking about working with Linen doilies and thinking about designing a lacey top / sweater . . . .


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I remember you talking about working with Linen doilies and thinking about designing a lacey top / sweater . . . .


Yes, I have a book on directions for designing a sweater...all of them are top-down...but honestly, I am not sure about fitting in a pattern for the different sizes...so I might do something that is one-size fits most....like a poncho or something like that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you did it end to end (side to side), you wouldn't be dealing with so many stitches per row.


Exactly!!! that is what I need.. it is also why I think a valance would work better.. I have mini blinds. The good kind  the lady who owned the house before had good taste and a pocket book to buy what she wanted..  so I just want to dress up the windows.. it is why when I have some down time I make doily's.. It is also something I need to get into order during the slow season.. to see just how many I have now. Some of these lovely ladies here on LP have sent me some beautiful ones too.. they will all go into unusual and one of a kind window treatments for my front room


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Now, stop that! You are making me feel inadequate.
> 
> :lol:


Oh heavens no Elizabeth! you will never be inadequate  This is the 2nd or 3rd WIP session on LP and the first that I am actually getting some done 
It does feel good... after such a long hard Summer I am finding that being lazy and not doing anything a bit hard to do so I am relaxing but still getting lots done..

DFL that is a very pretty edge.. You had started with Springs Dance.. then Summers Glory, Autumns Last Chance then I think Denali Ice was to be your winter one.. I did them all  I did Lavenders Fields.. was this the first of your flower ones?? I'm thinking out loud here LOL It is a stunning scarf one that I will do again... I'm so excited that you are feeling like designing again.. it is clearly a wonderful passion of yours


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Locally we can get 22* , 45* and 88*, angle fittings for the PVC piping, these would allow you to build most of the shapes shown in the photos, I have not yet built one myself- and would probably be checking out a demolition place first, at the prices they are here.


I am shocked that they would be expensive anywhere.. PVC pipe is so cheap here.. I am going to guess I can get a 20 ft piece for less than $5.00 Home depot has a good page on them.. they come in so many sizes and weights.. http://www.homedepot.com/p/JM-eagle-3-4-in-x-10-ft-PVC-Schedule-40-Plain-End-Pipe-57471/202280935 also in packages that have more than one pipe included.. it would only need a inexpensive pipe to make this. I can't imagine any one side being more than 5ft.. of course it would need to be a 3/4 or 1" or better pipe.. nothing in the 1/4 inch size.. I don't think they come that small even..


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Who knew that there actually was a shawl with the name of "traveling shawl". LOL http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358798-1.html
The qualifier here is that it is not nearly as lovely as our Dear Jane's marvelous creations. 

Thanks for adding additional information on the PVC pipe blocking system, Julie. I will read the additional information when I get a chance.

It is good to hear that you are in the designing mood again, DFL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all...I slept in and it felt wonderful  
Tanya I am right there with you wanting to see the changes in the day through my windows.. I love the morning sun!! My next house (if there is another one) will have a East facing kitchen  I love the sunsets too and am thrilled that my little sitting area in the backyard has a beautiful view of the sunsets  and my front room is flooded with all that light.. there are only a few months in the year that it gets very warm in there.. mostly the sun warms it up just right 

Well I have some more computer work to do and then I will be finishing up my cowl.. I can't begin to tell you how much I am enjoying the Entrelac process it is so much fun and rewarding at the same time


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all...I slept in and it felt wonderful
> Tanya I am right there with you wanting to see the changes in the day through my windows.. I love the morning sun!! My next house (if there is another one) will have a East facing kitchen  I love the sunsets too and am thrilled that my little sitting area in the backyard has a beautiful view of the sunsets  and my front room is flooded with all that light.. there are only a few months in the year that it gets very warm in there.. mostly the sun warms it up just right
> 
> Well I have some more computer work to do and then I will be finishing up my cowl.. I can't begin to tell you how much I am enjoying the Entrelac process it is so much fun and rewarding at the same time


The biggest loss when I bought my house years ago was not being able to see the phenomenal sunsets arounds here. My previous location had the most exciting sunsets: a huge open field across the house to the west with the mountains in the distance. The sky would be inflamed every day and change with the seasons. My house is so surrounded by huge trees and a mountain that hide the sunsets. It took me years to stop grieving the loss of this daily pleasure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, I have a book on directions for designing a sweater...all of them are top-down...but honestly, I am not sure about fitting in a pattern for the different sizes...so I might do something that is one-size fits most....like a poncho or something like that.


Sweater pattern writing is a time consuming challenge. It took me over a month the write up the Toddler Miter Square sweater in 4 sizes. Now I have the adult version to write up and I think there will be an even extra challenge as I think about how to handle some instructions on modification for bust size shaping. And my recent sweater pattern is not even a highly shaped piece. I do understand those designers who stay with shawls, scarves and hats.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There is a link in the order form, I think.


I finally received an e-mail from her with the download for it. Thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Finally, some pics of my Forest Scarf. I really like how this yarn knit up. The points aren't as crisp as I would have liked - perhaps I stretched it too much width-wise.
Finished size: 14 x 65


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I succumbed to castonitis with the Lace Eater. I just couldn't stop myself :lol:


I'm going to succumb today, too! Just can't help it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until September 12 
Hat "Laura" for a Lady by Elena Chen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-laura-for-a-lady

Fiesta Free Pattern Thursday - code : CJ93FP 
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1770/cottonista_jacket/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=1c866d4469-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-1c866d4469-64996929
(There was a problem with the first code so it is available now.)

This is part of a free e-book with 12 hat/scarf/mitts patterns - you get all 12 patterns in the download.
Woodsweather Shawl by Cindy Craig
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woodsweather-shawl

Nypon by Ann Lundblad
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nypon


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, now I wish I lived in Ohio.  Our LYS has events also. Because of my work and, I must confess, LaceParty, I do not have the time to attend or the desire to knit a pattern I may not like-since I have so many patterns I do like-thanks to Jane and LP.


We have several LYS in the area doing this also and, like Bev, I don't have the time or inclination to knit along with this as I have too many items lined up to do this. Great idea, though, for those who are so inclined!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you for the links. So it is the same family as Morning Glory and convolvulous which we see flowering in the hedgrows around here. It seems a bit to invasive to grow in my small garden but it really is beautiful.


It is beautiful. I've dealt with Morning Glory here in the past, and it is quite invasive. Would be good for a potted plant, though, as long as it didn't self sow out of the pot.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain it is a prohibited plant here- does too well and strangles native plants.


I remember it being prohibited here and farmers were required to kill it along with several other plants. It was a danger for both man and animal. Honeysuckle was another and I see it coming back now, growing in trees. Some of these seeds must remain dormant for 50+ years. Problem is the things used to control it are now unavailable and the newer/safer stuff doesn't work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Delightful meanderings
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto! And a great design. Thank you, DFL!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...there is something about the Cinnamon Grace that really strikes me. Maybe its utter simplicity or the fact that it is done in a sport wt ....


I really love the rust one & the outfit that she is wearing really sets it. off - not all designers display their pieces so nicely. 
I thought about you when I saw this - looked like it wouldn't take long to knit in the sport weight & is more practical than the really lacy stuff. Wondered if it might be craft-table-worthy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, some pics of my Forest Scarf. I really like how this yarn knit up. The points aren't as crisp as I would have liked - perhaps I stretched it too much width-wise.
> Finished size: 14 x 65


Jane, it's absolutely lovely, and so great to see little Tango modelling again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...So I'll be starting late (again).


You'll catch up quickly, I am sure.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. &#128512;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> If I have something specific to look for, maybe I won't go too wild.  Maybe.


Good luck with that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I just got my dog home from the vet a few hours ago. ...But at least she is ok and will be fully recovered in a week or so when they remove the stitches!


So glad that things went well for her. The poor dear doesn't look very happy with The Cone of Shame, though - what a woeful expression on her sweet face.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. 😀


Toni - that is great! How fun!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, Jimson Weed was a well known poison on the western prairies. You can come across references to this in some of the old western stories. It was a good way to kill your enemies. But what can kill you, also heals.


I find that so interesting. I just heard in the news recently that they are now feeding babies teeny servings of peanut butter to prevent peanut allergies!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I am suffering from castonitis too!!! There is no cure and do we really want one??? 💞


Uhmm - not really
;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Uhmm - not really
> ;-)


I agree - definitely don't want a cure for that!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. 😀


It worked! Aren't they the cutest little creatures. Your dog is so good about inspecting them!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane, any news on your darling Tango?


He is a little perkier than yesterday but not really himself. The steroid dose is being reduced so perhaps he needs the higher levels. 
Tanya will probably blast me now for giving him steroids. I'd never take anything myself but can't bear not to try to get my sweet puppy back to normal. We'll probably have to get that biopsy done - goodbye $600.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just found this today on Pinterest. Had to share...
> http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2013/03/one-for-road.html
> 
> I think it is lovely...would be great on the outside of a rectangular....maybe I will use this on an upcoming design...oh no...did I give the secret away...
> ...


Lovely edging. Can't wait to see what comes out of that wonderful meandering mind


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is beautiful... and you might of hit the nail on the head as to why I don't always get the points I am looking for too.. I'll try to keep this in mind.. Tango looks like he is very comfortable with this one 

Toni those are adorable.. we have a farm supply store up the coast it is hard to not walk in and see all the little hatchlings


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just quickly popping in again...


You & Amy have certainly been busy. I am glad that you are having this time together - you both deserve the break. That being said, I am sure that when you get back tomorrow, you will be glad to sit back & relax... and Amy will be looking forward to starting her new job. 
Speaking of new jobs - how's Christian making out?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going to succumb today, too! Just can't help it!


I may join in.. since when I get back to work I'll be very busy again and will probably fall behind.. LOL

Tricia they don't need to be in the ground for 50 years but they can be and still sprout after all that time.. they are a tenacious weed here in the west but if grown in a pot will have more vibrant colors  there are many variety's and some are a very pretty deep blue.. of course since my hubby spent years trying to eradicate them from the fields he would probably put a few drops of weed poison in my pot if I tried to grow one..LOL just kidding of course but he would not be as supportive of that plant over others.. LOL


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He is a little perkier than yesterday but not really himself. The steroid dose is being reduced so perhaps he needs the higher levels.
> Tanya will probably blast me now for giving him steroids. I'd never take anything myself but can't bear not to try to get my sweet puppy back to normal. We'll probably have to get that biopsy done - goodbye $600.


Oh, so sorry to hear this. Poor Tango. I understand about the meds dilemma. It is so hard to know and especially when you have a trusted vet. 
And the cost is outrageous! We looked into insurance, but that is expensive as well and hardly covers anything.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, some pics of my Forest Scarf. I really like how this yarn knit up. The points aren't as crisp as I would have liked - perhaps I stretched it too much width-wise.
> Finished size: 14 x 65


Wow, that really did open up nicely with the blocking. Very nicely done and I love the twinkle of the beaded ends!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Jane and others with large shawls to block...


Thank you very much for sharing this, Jan. I am saving all of the pics & will look into it further. I am sure that it would dry so much faster, as well, since the air can circulate freely through it. Makes for a nice display, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I may join in.. since when I get back to work I'll be very busy again and will probably fall behind.. LOL
> 
> Tricia they don't need to be in the ground for 50 years but they can be and still sprout after all that time.. they are a tenacious weed here in the west but if grown in a pot will have more vibrant colors  there are many variety's and some are a very pretty deep blue.. of course since my hubby spent years trying to eradicate them from the fields he would probably put a few drops of weed poison in my pot if I tried to grow one..LOL just kidding of course but he would not be as supportive of that plant over others.. LOL


Funny, I never had any luck trying to grow morning glories. They always died when I tried to grow them from seed. I guess I was lucky in a way.
I just heard recently that they are now saying the butterfly bush is invasive and milkweed should be planted instead.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That could be the secret ingredient to the whole process. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wine? Works for me! ;-)
(Not much of a secret, though.)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful... and you might of hit the nail on the head as to why I don't always get the points I am looking for too.. I'll try to keep this in mind.. Tango looks like he is very comfortable with this one
> 
> Toni those are adorable.. we have a farm supply store up the coast it is hard to not walk in and see all the little hatchlings


Tango looks so good in green and ....  I sure hope you can get to the bottom of what is going on with him. :?

Those babies are fun, aren't they? I am glad the upload worked and you all could enjoy our new view. Our dog, Abby, is just over a year old and is such a "momma".


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Funny, I never had any luck trying to grow morning glories. They always died when I tried to grow them from seed. I guess I was lucky in a way.
> I just heard recently that they are now saying the butterfly bush is invasive and milkweed should be planted instead.


Interesting. Doesn't the butterfly bush need a lot of shade? Can't survive in the sun?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your Forest is gorgeous and it so good to see Tango!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just found this today on Pinterest. Had to share...
> http://the-panopticon.blogspot.com/2013/03/one-for-road.html
> 
> I think it is lovely...would be great on the outside of a rectangular....maybe I will use this on an upcoming design...oh no...did I give the secret away...
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: How lovely-the edging and the meanderings. 

Tanya, I understand the loss of the sunset. Our close neighbors used to mow their field, now they don't and it has grown up with trees that block our sunset. 

Love your Forest, Jane. Looks great!!

Sorry to hear of Tango's troubles, Jane. Hope they get straightened out quickly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The first hall we entered allowed entrance to several rooms. Chester Congdon's office was one of them. It was the only room where smoking was allowed. It had special bamboo wallpaper that was supposed to absorb the smell and was especially sealed to prevent the smoke from leaking into other parts of the house. They had invested in copper mining, along with iron. This was acknowledged in the light fixtures in various parts of the home also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your Advent scarf is wonderful.





Miss Pam said:


> Jane - it's looking great!


Thank you, Bev & Pam 
I am glad Toni is giving us a WIP/tour party so that I can manage some progress on it without being jealous of what everyone else has moved on to.
Now that Dancing Bees is finished, I feel liberated - that was a big investment of time & doing it to a deadline caused a lot of pressure - exacerbated by my decision to knit the 3 panel version & adding extra reps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, it worked a treat and they are very cute :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I really love the rust one & the outfit that she is wearing really sets it. off - not all designers display their pieces so nicely.
> I thought about you when I saw this - looked like it wouldn't take long to knit in the sport weight & is more practical than the really lacy stuff. Wondered if it might be craft-table-worthy.


I actually cast on for this scarf this a.m. The rust colors an eye catcher for sure. Mine will be in Alpaca with a contrasting border due to the unexciting color of the natural fiber. Thanx for thinking about me. I think it will be a good craft table item and hopefully will knit up quickly.

BTW, love your Forest scarf. Will it maintain its shape when worn so that beautiful lace shows well?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am wondering about that blocking frame: why do you think they use elastic bands?
Apart from the fact that I would have my hands flicked to pieces with bands breaking, it seems to me that it would work against having the tension that we achieve in aggressively stretching & pinning it down.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. 😀


It works and is so sweet. Is raising chickens new for you, or are these just new additions to the crew?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, great photos and it was interesting about the efforts to stop the smoking damaging the room. I had never heard that before.!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...This is an article about cable knitting...i.


Thank you, DFL
I have book marked it but also used Print Friendly to create a PDF (still thanking you for that) since I often forget about these things. A copy on the hard drive is much more convenient. 
I also need to reorganize my Crafts bookmarks - everything is lumped in there. I need to reorganize it in terms of retail sources, patterns & tips. Any other useful subcategories?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope Tango gets sorted soon. It must be a great worry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I find that so interesting. I just heard in the news recently that they are now feeding babies teeny servings of peanut butter to prevent peanut allergies!


Got to say that anything on mainstream news, particularly about health is more than suspect.

One of the biggest things about kids developing so many allergies is that drug corporations use all these protein from things like peanuts, eggs, soy, etc for theirn vaccine cultures which are then pumped in increasing multiples into babies. Considering the undeveloped immune system and other body systems, babies are reacting to these foreign substances/drugs by becoming allergic. That is what is not on the news.

Despite the marketing mantras, unvaccinated children are not developing these allergies and other physical problems that have become so commonplace these days.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, some pics of my Forest Scarf. I really like how this yarn knit up. The points aren't as crisp as I would have liked - perhaps I stretched it too much width-wise.
> Finished size: 14 x 65


Excellent, and with Tango modeling, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have knitted the first chart of the Lace Eater :thumbup:


I think that I commented on this when I caught a glimpse of it before - but just in case: Way to go, Norma! Great start. I'm jealous.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It works and is so sweet. Is raising chickens new for you, or are these just new additions to the crew?


These will be replacement egg layers. We have raised them for several years now. We LIKE fresh eggs.  They will start laying in about five months. We have raised the broilers also. Our freezer is pretty full right now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, thank you did! I am making progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, I love your advent scarf. Are you picking patterns based on pictures so you only get ones you really like?


Thank you, Chris 
I am not selecting them - just trying to do the ones that I didn't use when I did the scarf in December when I did up to day 15 then day 1 again. I was considering trying to plan them out so as to have more solid ones & more open ones nicely spaced - but that started to sound too much like work. Once I get those done, I will go back to the 2010 ones & just start with day 2 there until it seems long enough.
I really like the feel of the fabric with this yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, great photos and it was interesting about the efforts to stop the smoking damaging the room. I had never heard that before.!


That was new to me, also. They seemed to be very thoughtful about how and what they put into their home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm so excited, Carmen and Jackson are coming on Saturday to stay with us for a week. ..


Have a great visit - I am sure that we will get to experience it virtually.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Have a great visit - I am sure that we will get to experience it virtually.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> The first hall we entered allowed entrance to several rooms. Chester Congdon's office was one of them. It was the only room where smoking was allowed. It had special bamboo wallpaper that was supposed to absorb the smell and was especially sealed to prevent the smoke from leaking into other parts of the house. They had invested in copper mining, along with iron. This was acknowledged in the light fixtures in various parts of the home also.


That staircase in incredible!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros, I haven't made much more headway on it - did start the next day - day 17 - but Tuesday I worked on clue 1 of Mountain Trails & last night, while waiting for feedback from the designer on my yarn choice for Cuerda Seca, I knit a bit on Be With You - I keep wanting to say Boo With You. Lost about an hour trying to find my sheet with notes from clue 2 then eventually realized that it was on the back of clue 3. DUH!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Rachel's hubby posted a photo of Rachel and Len's huggable bears on Facebook ...The end result is I have finished the two beanies, the bears are both knitted. ...Then I had to make another beanie the correct size. Now I've nearly finished a pink sparkly cowl ... now I need to finish the border on that baby shawl!!! I think I'm tired....


You make me tired just thinking about it! The sparks must fly off your needles!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> A couple of pics. 💞


Followed by big smiles on this end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Great looking Advent scarf Jane! your stitches show up so well...


Thank you, Ronie 
That yarn works up so nicely.


> ... I feel if I accomplish what I _need_ to do then I can relax with what I want to do


Good plan - just keep the *need to* part to a minimum & maximize the *want to* part.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> What fun! I will be staying with my daughter and the boys from 10th - so looking forward to seeing them. Also excited about the yarn fest - attending with my daughter, always good fun to share ideas with a fellow knitter.


Time with your family sounds great & getting to see all of that yarn! Which is the icing & which the cake?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. ..


Neat!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Funny, I never had any luck trying to grow morning glories. They always died when I tried to grow them from seed. I guess I was lucky in a way.
> I just heard recently that they are now saying the butterfly bush is invasive and milkweed should be planted instead.


Looking at nature around here, my butterfly bush is very hardy but not invasive. However, milkweed grows wild all over the place, particularly in the wet road ditches and other similar places.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane those lace patterns on your advent are so beautiful and unique and of course your knitting shows them off to perfection :thumbup:


Thank you, Caryn 
The yarn deserves a lot of the credit.


> Jane, sorry to hear that Tango is feeling mopy again. Sure hope he picks up soon.


Me, too. This has been going on for over a year now. I wish we could get to the bottom of it. He responds to the treatment at first but then relapses.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I got so involved in my cowl I am sure it will be done tomorrow.. I am half way through the bind off..  then I'll have one more WIP to finish up and I'll have everything on my list checked off...


Way to Go, Ronie!!


> we have morning glory's that bloom during the morning and have buds like that in the afternoon...


It reminded me of the Morning Glory, too. I wonder if they are related.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He is a little perkier than yesterday but not really himself. The steroid dose is being reduced so perhaps he needs the higher levels.
> Tanya will probably blast me now for giving him steroids. I'd never take anything myself but can't bear not to try to get my sweet puppy back to normal. We'll probably have to get that biopsy done - goodbye $600.


No, I won't blast you for being concerned about Tango. I don't like the idea of steroids and wouldn't do them, but know that if you don't know where else to turn and are worried, it is easy to succumb to the societal pressures to try and trust the medical industry. My solution is to gather alternative resources to use so you do not find yourself under this kind of pressure when there is a problem. Researching solutions when worried and feeling vulnerable is not a good situation. I do hope Tango improves.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Thanks, Jane, for filling me in on your doings. Skimming to catch up, things got all mixed up.


I know - that happens to me when I am short on time... and lots of stuff blends together so you forget who did what & where. I spent some time last night - well early this morning - catching up on half the posts & now I am trying to get through the rest so I won't be continually behind.


> Hope Tango feels better soon. Is he missing Michael?


Me, too. It is possible that he is missing Michael - I know that I am.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just found this today on Pinterest.


Very nice - thanks 


> Yes, I am going to design another pattern....


Oh - what fun! I wasn't here when you shared your other designs so I will really look forward to this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - what fun! I wasn't here when you shared you other designs so I will really look forward to this.


I wasn't either so I will be really keen!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Who knew that there actually was a shawl with the name of "traveling shawl".


That must have been free at some point because I have it in my library.


> The qualifier here is that it is not nearly as lovely as our Dear Jane's marvelous creations.


So sweet of you to say, Jan 
Some of the FOs on the pattern page are quite nice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Jane, it's absolutely lovely, and so great to see little Tango modelling again!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. 😀


Oh, so cute! & puppy thinks so, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful...


Thank you, Ronie 


> and you might of hit the nail on the head as to why I don't always get the points I am looking for too...


It can always be blocked differently the next time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am shocked that they would be expensive anywhere.. PVC pipe is so cheap here.. I am going to guess I can get a 20 ft piece for less than $5.00 Home depot has a good page on them.. they come in so many sizes and weights.. http://www.homedepot.com/p/JM-eagle-3-4-in-x-10-ft-PVC-Schedule-40-Plain-End-Pipe-57471/202280935 also in packages that have more than one pipe included.. it would only need a inexpensive pipe to make this. I can't imagine any one side being more than 5ft.. of course it would need to be a 3/4 or 1" or better pipe.. nothing in the 1/4 inch size.. I don't think they come that small even..


They would claim it is because they are all imported and our dollar is weak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Who knew that there actually was a shawl with the name of "traveling shawl". LOL http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358798-1.html
> The qualifier here is that it is not nearly as lovely as our Dear Jane's marvelous creations.
> 
> Thanks for adding additional information on the PVC pipe blocking system, Julie. I will read the additional information when I get a chance.
> ...


 :thumbup: :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, some pics of my Forest Scarf. I really like how this yarn knit up. The points aren't as crisp as I would have liked - perhaps I stretched it too much width-wise.
> Finished size: 14 x 65


Lovely! How is Tango? I think I missed a post about his progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...And the cost is outrageous! ....


Isn't it ever!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I remember it being prohibited here and farmers were required to kill it along with several other plants. It was a danger for both man and animal. Honeysuckle was another and I see it coming back now, growing in trees. Some of these seeds must remain dormant for 50+ years. Problem is the things used to control it are now unavailable and the newer/safer stuff doesn't work.


We have an awful lot of introduced plants that cause havoc, Elderberry and Privet can be a menace, along with gorse and ragwort- have not seen the list for a while. Then there is the damage caused by introduced animals, the Australian Possum being one of the worst, deer are rampant in parts of the South Island, and in places wild horses have become a problem.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, some pics of my Forest Scarf. I really like how this yarn knit up. The points aren't as crisp as I would have liked - perhaps I stretched it too much width-wise.
> Finished size: 14 x 65


I quite like those gentler scallops, Jane. It is a lovely scarf and will be so easy to wear.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow, that really did open up nicely with the blocking. Very nicely done and I love the twinkle of the beaded ends!


Thank you, Caryn 
It is just the right length so that, with one wrap around the neck, the beaded ends show quite nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. 😀


It worked- they are so lovely when they are all fluffy- for meat or eggs?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Tango looks so good in green and ....


He'd look handsome in anything - even when he isn't feeling very good.


> I sure hope you can get to the bottom of what is going on with him. ...


Me, too. I wonder what kind of toll it is taking on him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your Forest is gorgeous and it so good to see Tango!


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Love your Forest, Jane. Looks great!!


Thank you, Bev 


> Sorry to hear of Tango's troubles, Jane. Hope they get straightened out quickly.


Thanks for that, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am wondering about that blocking frame: why do you think they use elastic bands?
> Apart from the fact that I would have my hands flicked to pieces with bands breaking, it seems to me that it would work against having the tension that we achieve in aggressively stretching & pinning it down.


Not having got to that point, I am not sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

More lovely pics, Toni
Interesting about that bamboo wallpaper.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. 😀


How cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That staircase in incredible!


as is the rest of the metal work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I WILL try to be sensible - if I write that out 50 times maybe it will work. I'm only taking cash - no credit card allowed. That will force me to be selective.



jscaplen said:


> Good luck with that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I actually cast on for this scarf this a.m. ...


I am so happy that you can use it. It always pleases me when someone casts on one of the patterns that I have found. Allows me to share a little in the creation. 


> BTW, love your Forest scarf. Will it maintain its shape when worn so that beautiful lace shows well?


Thank you, Tanya 
I would think that it will hold its shape okay. It will be blocked again anyway when washed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope Tango gets sorted soon. It must be a great worry.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Excellent, and with Tango modeling, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I do hope Tango improves.


Thanks, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you, Julie 


> How is Tango? I think I missed a post about his progress.


This has been going on a year now & he has never really come back around to himself - has a little respite & then succumbs again. That bout in France wasn't the same thing, though - a virus the vet figured.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I quite like those gentler scallops, Jane. It is a lovely scarf and will be so easy to wear.


Thank you, Linda 
Definitely very wearable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I'm only taking cash...


That will definitely help avoid binging. 
Will your daughter have a back-up credit card?
;-)

Yeah!! almost 4 hours spent at nothing else today but catching up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am wondering about that blocking frame: why do you think they use elastic bands?
> Apart from the fact that I would have my hands flicked to pieces with bands breaking, it seems to me that it would work against having the tension that we achieve in aggressively stretching & pinning it down.


I think they may had rubber bands on hand. they are easy but give you cannot control the tension with them. The article I sent the other day used crochet thread which has no give to it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> I wasn't either so I will be really keen!!


Here are some of DFL's patterns. http://www.ravelry.com/designers/deborah-wilson

I think some others might be in her classes or posts when she started LP. Some are in Shirley (designer1234) workshops. There is a lot of useful information and techniques. Well worth reading and saving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This has been going on a year now & he has never really come back around to himself - has a little respite & then succumbs again. That bout in France wasn't the same thing, though - a virus the vet figured.


I did see that you will be forking out for his biopsy- it is a lot of money.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did see that you will be forking out for his biopsy- it is a lot of money.


Not happy about it but...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev & Pam
> I am glad Toni is giving us a WIP/tour party so that I can manage some progress on it without being jealous of what everyone else has moved on to.
> Now that Dancing Bees is finished, I feel liberated - that was a big investment of time & doing it to a deadline caused a lot of pressure - exacerbated by my decision to knit the 3 panel version & adding extra reps.


I'm working on the border of my Dancing Bees now. It's taking me awhile to get into the rhythm of it, but it's coming along (very slowly, I might add). Had a medical procedure yesterday that sort of consumed most of my knitting time  , so hopefully will get much more done today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not happy about it but...


What other path is there...?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> The first hall we entered allowed entrance to several rooms. Chester Congdon's office was one of them. It was the only room where smoking was allowed. It had special bamboo wallpaper that was supposed to absorb the smell and was especially sealed to prevent the smoke from leaking into other parts of the house. They had invested in copper mining, along with iron. This was acknowledged in the light fixtures in various parts of the home also.


I love all this history!  And these photos are great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am wondering about that blocking frame: why do you think they use elastic bands?
> Apart from the fact that I would have my hands flicked to pieces with bands breaking, it seems to me that it would work against having the tension that we achieve in aggressively stretching & pinning it down.


That's a good point. Maybe a heavy string or something would work better?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have a great visit - I am sure that we will get to experience it virtually.


From me, too, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good plan - just keep the *need to* part to a minimum & maximize the *want to* part.


Great advice!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm working on the border of my Dancing Bees now. It's taking me awhile to get into the rhythm of it, but it's coming along (very slowly, I might add). Had a medical procedure yesterday that sort of consumed most of my knitting time  , so hopefully will get much more done today.


I hope everything went well for you, Pam, and that you are feeling better today. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I quite like those gentler scallops, Jane. It is a lovely scarf and will be so easy to wear.


I do, too, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I WILL try to be sensible - if I write that out 50 times maybe it will work. I'm only taking cash - no credit card allowed. That will force me to be selective.


That's a good way to do it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It worked- they are so lovely when they are all fluffy- for meat or eggs?


They are cute. It always feels like Christmas when we get new babies around here of any kind.  These will be laying hens when they mature. Hopefully, in about 5 months there will be some little, tiny pullet eggs in their nesting boxes.  It takes a few months for them/the eggs to get bigger.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not happy about it but...


I wouldn't be either, but it's a necessary evil and something you need to do to try to make sure you keep your little furry friend around. We all want him to be well and live long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are cute. It always feels like Christmas when we get new babies around here of any kind.  These will be laying hens when they mature. Hopefully, in about 5 months there will be some little, tiny pullet eggs in their nesting boxes.  It takes a few months for them/the eggs to get bigger.


I used always keep hens in Christchurch- mostly for their eggs, but it is a major factor in both my girls being vegetarian.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The article I sent the other day used crochet thread which has no give to it.


You referred to that before but I went back & checked all of the pages & I can't find it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Had a medical procedure yesterday ...


I hope that it went okay & that you are well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope everything went well for you, Pam, and that you are feeling better today. :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni. It kind of did. What she was able to see was fine. I seem to be prone to precancerous polyps, so this was a follow-up to a colonoscopy I had last year. It went well, but my doctor was only able to go halfway before she ran into an area that appears not too flexible (which she believes is because there's an adhesion sitting on the outside of it--and unfortunately I'm prone to adhesions, too). She really needs to be able to get to the far end of my colon as that is where my precancerous polyps have been. So, I will need to go back and have a CT colonography in a few weeks (after our vacation 9/16-27) and then depending on what they see, may have to have another colonoscopy using a pediatric size scope. It's a bother, but I'm more than willing to go through it because the alternative is not good if those precancerous ones aren't found and taken care of.  Sorry if that's TMI, but that's what I've been dealing with this week. 

By the way, our vacation is going to include some time in Minnesota (my DH has relatives in both Brainerd and International Falls). We're flying into Minneapolis on the 16th (evening arrival) and getting hotel for the night and a rental car for the road trip we will be taking. We will then drive up to Brainerd the next day (if his aunt and uncle are available -- he promises me he'll confirm that today) and then on the following day we plan to drive up to International Falls to see a cousin (who he needs to confirm with also). The next day we plan to drive over to Bismarck via Hatton, ND (where he lived until he was four and wants to see again). From Bismarck we are going to drive down to Rapid City, SD, and spend about 3 days or so going to all the various sites to see around there. We leave there and drive over to Omaha, NE, to visit more relatives (they are confirmed) and then will drive back up to Minneapolis and fly out early the morning of 9/27. Lots of ground will be covered! He also wants to fit in as many air museum visits as he can along the way, so I'll be looking for yarn shops and taking my knitting with me when I have to sit and wait for him as I can only visit so many air museums.  I've never been to that part of the country, so it's going to be a fun adventure for me and we really do well on road trips, so should be a really good trip. Looking forward to a getaway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...So, I will need to go back and have a CT colonography...


Sorry to hear of your troubles, Pam. I hope it is all taken care of quickly & relatively painlessly. 
Have fun on your vacation.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

OH Pam, so sorry to hear about the complications with your procedure. You will be nice and relaxed after taking vacation and all will go smoothly - with no problems. 

Toni, thanks for the video. So cute. And thanks for some more pics of your tour. 

Tricia, I never would have guessed that butterfly bush would be a problem. But there is a section of highway on Rt 78 here in PA that does have wild butterfly bushes growing along in some spots. 

And I never heard of honeysuckle or morning glory being poisonous before. It must be the leaves or the roots because I grew up picking the ends off the flowers to get that little drop of sweetness.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles, Pam. I hope it is all taken care of quickly & relatively painlessly.
> Have fun on your vacation.


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> OH Pam, so sorry to hear about the complications with your procedure. You will be nice and relaxed after taking vacation and all will go smoothly - with no problems.


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

For you cat lovers out there, or those who know cat lovers and like the double knitting we did, here is a fun one (purchased): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herding-cats-double-knit-hat


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> For you cat lovers out there, or those who know cat lovers and like the double knitting we did, here is a fun one (purchased): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herding-cats-double-knit-hat


That's a cute one!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. It kind of did. What she was able to see was fine. I seem to be prone to precancerous polyps, so this was a follow-up to a colonoscopy I had last year. It went well, but my doctor was only able to go halfway before she ran into an area that appears not too flexible (which she believes is because there's an adhesion sitting on the outside of it--and unfortunately I'm prone to adhesions, too). She really needs to be able to get to the far end of my colon as that is where my precancerous polyps have been. So, I will need to go back and have a CT colonography in a few weeks (after our vacation 9/16-27) and then depending on what they see, may have to have another colonoscopy using a pediatric size scope. It's a bother, but I'm more than willing to go through it because the alternative is not good if those precancerous ones aren't found and taken care of.  Sorry if that's TMI, but that's what I've been dealing with this week.
> 
> By the way, our vacation is going to include some time in Minnesota (my DH has relatives in both Brainerd and International Falls). We're flying into Minneapolis on the 16th (evening arrival) and getting hotel for the night and a rental car for the road trip we will be taking. We will then drive up to Brainerd the next day (if his aunt and uncle are available -- he promises me he'll confirm that today) and then on the following day we plan to drive up to International Falls to see a cousin (who he needs to confirm with also). The next day we plan to drive over to Bismarck via Hatton, ND (where he lived until he was four and wants to see again). From Bismarck we are going to drive down to Rapid City, SD, and spend about 3 days or so going to all the various sites to see around there. We leave there and drive over to Omaha, NE, to visit more relatives (they are confirmed) and then will drive back up to Minneapolis and fly out early the morning of 9/27. Lots of ground will be covered! He also wants to fit in as many air museum visits as he can along the way, so I'll be looking for yarn shops and taking my knitting with me when I have to sit and wait for him as I can only visit so many air museums.  I've never been to that part of the country, so it's going to be a fun adventure for me and we really do well on road trips, so should be a really good trip. Looking forward to a getaway.


Those colonoscopies are no fun, but understandably better than the alternative, I agree.

That is going to be quite the road trip!!! That will be a LOT of miles for those days! How fun!!! There are lots of trees and lakes in northern Minn., and rolling plains throughout most of the rest of the country you will be travelling through. I know there is a yarn shop near downtown Rapid, across the way from a Coldstone Ice Cream shop. (two treats in one!!!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You referred to that before but I went back & checked all of the pages & I can't find it.


Here is it again:

http://knittingyards.wordpress.com/blocking/

Maybe others didn't see it either and that is why no one responded to it. I was beginning to think I was talking to myself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The first hall we entered allowed entrance to several rooms. Chester Congdon's office was one of them. It was the only room where smoking was allowed. It had special bamboo wallpaper that was supposed to absorb the smell and was especially sealed to prevent the smoke from leaking into other parts of the house. They had invested in copper mining, along with iron. This was acknowledged in the light fixtures in various parts of the home also.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a good point. Maybe a heavy string or something would work better?


crochet thread or other non stretchy cord would be better. not so bulky


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Here are some of DFL's patterns. http://www.ravelry.com/designers/deborah-wilson
> 
> I think some others might be in her classes or posts when she started LP. Some are in Shirley (designer1234) workshops. There is a lot of useful information and techniques. Well worth reading and saving.


Thanks for that. I have had Waves of the Atlantic high on my to do list for along time!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are cute. It always feels like Christmas when we get new babies around here of any kind.  These will be laying hens when they mature. Hopefully, in about 5 months there will be some little, tiny pullet eggs in their nesting boxes.  It takes a few months for them/the eggs to get bigger.


Yum. Free range chickens and their eggs are so good. I get mine from an organic farm literally down the road. They are very careful about being puristically organic, even in winter when they feed certified organic food. Best eggs ever and some of them look as big as goose eggs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, your holiday sounds wonderful and as for the rest prayers are on their way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is it again...


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--sorry for your health worries and lost knitting time. What you describe sure could benefit from some beefed up nutrition. The research on dealing with cancer holistically really is massive and there are many food stuffs and supplements that have proven to destroy cancer cells, which by the way, we all have in our body. It is when the body stops working properly that cancer cells can begin to proliferate. And we can control that process easily and without surgery.

Hope you have a great and relaxing vacation.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Such a happy boy!


He is a very happy boy Julie, I can't wait to see him tomorrow. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> That's a whole lot of knitting! I am impressed!


Thank you Elizabeth, but the baby shawl centre was mostly done, so not really impressive. The rest was small stuff. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> He is looking like he feels much better Ros.. so happy and smiling


He is so much better thanks Ronie. I hope he stays that way. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That will definitely help avoid binging.
> Will your daughter have a back-up credit card?
> ;-)
> 
> Yeah!! almost 4 hours spent at nothing else today but catching up.


My daughter has agreed to leave her credit card at home - it is the only way.You understand about enabling, don't you, Jane?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Ros, what a lot of knitting you have been doing behind closed doors.


Just a bit!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> What fun! I will be staying with my daughter and the boys from 10th - so looking forward to seeing them. Also excited about the yarn fest - attending with my daughter, always good fun to share ideas with a fellow knitter.


Enjoy your visit, sounds like a great time to me. Have fun Linda!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> How on earth do you fit all that in, Ros? Hope you are not using wooden needles, they will set alight.


I have too much time on my hands. I could do other things I suppose, but I prefer knitting!!! Yes all on wooden needles. 😀💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...You understand about enabling, don't you, Jane?


Why, Linda, I can't even being to imagine to what you might be referring!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. It kind of did. What she was able to see was fine. I seem to be prone to precancerous polyps, so this was a follow-up to a colonoscopy I had last year. It went well, but my doctor was only able to go halfway before she ran into an area that appears not too flexible (which she believes is because there's an adhesion sitting on the outside of it--and unfortunately I'm prone to adhesions, too). She really needs to be able to get to the far end of my colon as that is where my precancerous polyps have been. So, I will need to go back and have a CT colonography in a few weeks (after our vacation 9/16-27) and then depending on what they see, may have to have another colonoscopy using a pediatric size scope. It's a bother, but I'm more than willing to go through it because the alternative is not good if those precancerous ones aren't found and taken care of.  Sorry if that's TMI, but that's what I've been dealing with this week.
> 
> By the way, our vacation is going to include some time in Minnesota (my DH has relatives in both Brainerd and International Falls). We're flying into Minneapolis on the 16th (evening arrival) and getting hotel for the night and a rental car for the road trip we will be taking. We will then drive up to Brainerd the next day (if his aunt and uncle are available -- he promises me he'll confirm that today) and then on the following day we plan to drive up to International Falls to see a cousin (who he needs to confirm with also). The next day we plan to drive over to Bismarck via Hatton, ND (where he lived until he was four and wants to see again). From Bismarck we are going to drive down to Rapid City, SD, and spend about 3 days or so going to all the various sites to see around there. We leave there and drive over to Omaha, NE, to visit more relatives (they are confirmed) and then will drive back up to Minneapolis and fly out early the morning of 9/27. Lots of ground will be covered! He also wants to fit in as many air museum visits as he can along the way, so I'll be looking for yarn shops and taking my knitting with me when I have to sit and wait for him as I can only visit so many air museums.  I've never been to that part of the country, so it's going to be a fun adventure for me and we really do well on road trips, so should be a really good trip. Looking forward to a getaway.


Sounds like really interesting travelling, Pam. have fun. Hope the medical problems get sorted.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Got it, Julie. Bookmarked.
> 
> Here are some pictures of a Moonflower. I had seen them before one time. They are amazing. They bloom at night. We found them walking the street where my aunt's B & B is.


Gorgeous Moonflower Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow Ros, you sure can knit up a storm. And thanks for the sweet pictures of Jackson. Lucky you to get to see him again so soon


You're welcome Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--wonderful pics of Jackson. He looks in the pink of health as they say.


Thanks Tanya, it's great to see him happy again. 😀💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks again, Toni, I love the staircase and it was interesting how they kept the smoke in this room.

Pam, sorry to hear what you are dealing with. I hope that it can be easily taken care of.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Good to hear from you, Sue. I am sure that your trip sped by - home again on the 4th!


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is it again:
> 
> http://knittingyards.wordpress.com/blocking/
> 
> Maybe others didn't see it either and that is why no one responded to it. I was beginning to think I was talking to myself.


I couldn't find it either, Tanya so thanks for the repost.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I opened LP to see such a cheerful, happy face this morning. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


You're welcome Norma. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Why, Linda, I can't even being to imagine to what you might be referring!


Of course not, so sorry. Can't imagine what I was thinking of.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those colonoscopies are no fun, but understandably better than the alternative, I agree.
> 
> That is going to be quite the road trip!!! That will be a LOT of miles for those days! How fun!!! There are lots of trees and lakes in northern Minn., and rolling plains throughout most of the rest of the country you will be travelling through. I know there is a yarn shop near downtown Rapid, across the way from a Coldstone Ice Cream shop. (two treats in one!!!)


It will be a lot of miles to cover but that seems to be what we do on vacation.  Good to know about the yarn shop in Rapid City and its location.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> The biggest loss when I bought my house years ago was not being able to see the phenomenal sunsets arounds here. My previous location had the most exciting sunsets: a huge open field across the house to the west with the mountains in the distance. The sky would be inflamed every day and change with the seasons. My house is so surrounded by huge trees and a mountain that hide the sunsets. It took me years to stop grieving the loss of this daily pleasure.


I would miss those sunsets too Tanya!!!! 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is it again:
> 
> http://knittingyards.wordpress.com/blocking/
> 
> Maybe others didn't see it either and that is why no one responded to it. I was beginning to think I was talking to myself.


Thank you, Tanya. I've saved it this time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> crochet thread or other non stretchy cord would be better. not so bulky


Agreed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Finally, some pics of my Forest Scarf. I really like how this yarn knit up. The points aren't as crisp as I would have liked - perhaps I stretched it too much width-wise.
> Finished size: 14 x 65


It's beautiful Jane and so lovely to see Tango. 💞🐾🐾💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your holiday sounds wonderful and as for the rest prayers are on their way.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--sorry for your health worries and lost knitting time. What you describe sure could benefit from some beefed up nutrition. The research on dealing with cancer holistically really is massive and there are many food stuffs and supplements that have proven to destroy cancer cells, which by the way, we all have in our body. It is when the body stops working properly that cancer cells can begin to proliferate. And we can control that process easily and without surgery.
> 
> Hope you have a great and relaxing vacation.


Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> He is a very happy boy Julie, I can't wait to see him tomorrow. 💞


Give him many hugs from me!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free until September 12
> Hat "Laura" for a Lady by Elena Chen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-laura-for-a-lady
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This talk of allergy's is interesting.. I was one of those kids that didn't want to eat much of anything besides my Peanut Butter sandwiches and as an adult I developed the allergy to the peanuts so I'm not convinced that introducing them at a early age is a cure or solution. I know that my Mom said that a healthy baby was one that was exposed to everyone and everything.. She love for us to get dirty and then toss us in the bath.. Its funny I remember that now because I remember bath night was Saturday night.. we must of gotten more if dirty ..LOL Saturday night was the best so we could wake up clean and with curly hair for Church the next day


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. 😀


That is great Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - definitely don't want a cure for that!


I didn't think so Jane and Pam. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have an awful lot of introduced plants that cause havoc, Elderberry and Privet can be a menace, along with gorse and ragwort- have not seen the list for a while. Then there is the damage caused by introduced animals, the Australian Possum being one of the worst, deer are rampant in parts of the South Island, and in places wild horses have become a problem.


I know they plant the Privit because it grows so fast and makes a nice hedge in a few years time.. but it needs to be maintained!! We have huge problem with the Gorse here on the West Coast... it literally took a town north of us out years ago.. once it catches fire there is very little that can be done.. it spreads so fast too.. It is hard to see it growing again it has invaded most empty lots already... I do see where lots of land owners are bulldozing it out.. lets hope their efforts are enough


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many apologies if I leave anyone out .Just caught up and seemed to be so many posts .
Pam ...so sorry to hear of your problem .Try to have a good holiday .
Sisu and Jane ..those poor dogs .A bit like babies in that you want to have the illness for them.wiosh they were well again.
Loved the dog watching the chicks .Have to comment of being envious of your lovely hair .I have what may be termed as rats tails .
Beautiful scarf ,Jane ,and well done starting Lace Eater Norma .I have spent hours prevaricating .
Just wondering if I can send a large suitcase down to Linda so she can take lots of cash to the show .
I have a frame for cross stitch which is made of tubes so can see how that idea would work for blocking .
These are my latest deliveries :-


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He is a little perkier than yesterday but not really himself. The steroid dose is being reduced so perhaps he needs the higher levels.
> Tanya will probably blast me now for giving him steroids. I'd never take anything myself but can't bear not to try to get my sweet puppy back to normal. We'll probably have to get that biopsy done - goodbye $600.


Poor darling, I hope he gets back to normal soon, it's been too long!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Lovely edging. Can't wait to see what comes out of that wonderful meandering mind


Same from me DFL. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many apologies if I leave anyone out .Just caught up and seemed to be so many posts .
> Pam ...so sorry to hear of your problem .Try to have a good holiday .
> Sisu and Jane ..those poor dogs .A bit like babies in that you want to have the illness for them.wiosh they were well again.
> Loved the dog watching the chicks .Have to comment of being envious of your lovely hair .I have what may be termed as rats tails .
> ...


Thank you, Ann! Lovely yarn purchases!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> The first hall we entered allowed entrance to several rooms. Chester Congdon's office was one of them. It was the only room where smoking was allowed. It had special bamboo wallpaper that was supposed to absorb the smell and was especially sealed to prevent the smoke from leaking into other parts of the house. They had invested in copper mining, along with iron. This was acknowledged in the light fixtures in various parts of the home also.


Love that staircase. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is it again:
> 
> http://knittingyards.wordpress.com/blocking/
> 
> Maybe others didn't see it either and that is why no one responded to it. I was beginning to think I was talking to myself.


LOL Tanya I have been there myself at times.. It is just so hard to respond to everyone.. I like both ideas I do think the rubber bands will make some of the points stand out a bit more because it wouldn't be pulling so hard on some of it letting it give in other areas.. It could also just be what a person has on hand too 

Pam I sure hope you can get this resolved with little discomfort for you.. I am not so sure I shouldn't go back and see the Dr.. some things just don't feel right and now my Mamo has come back with issues.. I'm not worried but what a chunk of change they are going to be getting from us  Like you said best to be safe than sorry on matters like this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your holiday sounds wonderful and as for the rest prayers are on their way.


From me too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Have a great visit - I am sure that we will get to experience it virtually.


Thank you Jane. Does that mean you want photos?? 😉😉💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> He is a very happy boy Julie, I can't wait to see him tomorrow. 💞


Have a wonderful time, Ros!
Just picking up the stitches for the second sleeve on the Guernsey.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL Tanya I have been there myself at times.. It is just so hard to respond to everyone.. I like both ideas I do think the rubber bands will make some of the points stand out a bit more because it wouldn't be pulling so hard on some of it letting it give in other areas.. It could also just be what a person has on hand too
> 
> Pam I sure hope you can get this resolved with little discomfort for you.. I am not so sure I shouldn't go back and see the Dr.. some things just don't feel right and now my Mamo has come back with issues.. I'm not worried but what a chunk of change they are going to be getting from us  Like you said best to be safe than sorry on matters like this.


Yes, best to take care of these not so fun things. Hope all goes well with your mammo issues and all gets cleared up with much stress or money.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too.


Thank you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros, I haven't made much more headway on it - did start the next day - day 17 - but Tuesday I worked on clue 1 of Mountain Trails & last night, while waiting for feedback from the designer on my yarn choice for Cuerda Seca, I knit a bit on Be With You - I keep wanting to say Boo With You. Lost about an hour trying to find my sheet with notes from clue 2 then eventually realized that it was on the back of clue 3. DUH!


Oh dear!!! I'm glad you found clue 3, so sorry you spent so much time looking for it. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have a wonderful time, Ros!
> Just picking up the stitches for the second sleeve on the Guernsey.


Good progress, Julie!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You make me tired just thinking about it! The sparks must fly off your needles!


Not really Jane, apart from the baby shawl, they are all small projects, nothing like the big projects that you get done!!!! 💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am wondering about that blocking frame: why do you think they use elastic bands?
> Apart from the fact that I would have my hands flicked to pieces with bands breaking, it seems to me that it would work against having the tension that we achieve in aggressively stretching & pinning it down.


 I would not use plastic bands either. I agree, some items need strong blocking, not be allowed to pull back into itself.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is an experiment. If it works you will get to see the new addition to our farm. 😀


Your baby chicks are just adorable. Your pup needs to be given an extra treat for just checking them out - not devouring them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I know they plant the Privit because it grows so fast and makes a nice hedge in a few years time.. but it needs to be maintained!! We have huge problem with the Gorse here on the West Coast... it literally took a town north of us out years ago.. once it catches fire there is very little that can be done.. it spreads so fast too.. It is hard to see it growing again it has invaded most empty lots already... I do see where lots of land owners are bulldozing it out.. lets hope their efforts are enough


The bulldozer often is resorted to here. There is one positive, it is good cover (the gorse) for establishing native trees, keeps marauders out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many apologies if I leave anyone out .Just caught up and seemed to be so many posts .
> Pam ...so sorry to hear of your problem .Try to have a good holiday .
> Sisu and Jane ..those poor dogs .A bit like babies in that you want to have the illness for them.wiosh they were well again.
> Loved the dog watching the chicks .Have to comment of being envious of your lovely hair .I have what may be termed as rats tails .
> ...


They do look lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Followed by big smiles on this end.


Hopefully some more smiles. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good progress, Julie!


I reckon I'll have it finished before a week is up! feels good!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Caryn
> The yarn deserves a lot of the credit.


Jane you deserve a lot of the credit too!!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hopefully some more smiles. 💞


He seems to have Lots of toys, lucky fellow!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> crochet thread or other non stretchy cord would be better. not so bulky


Thanks for posting this again. Somehow I missed it also.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. It is possible that he is missing Michael - I know that I am.


I know how you feel Jane. Mine have all been gone for years now and I still miss them all. {{{{Hugs}}}}💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I'll have it finished before a week is up! feels good!


I bet it does!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm working on the border of my Dancing Bees now. It's taking me awhile to get into the rhythm of it, but it's coming along (very slowly, I might add). Had a medical procedure yesterday that sort of consumed most of my knitting time  , so hopefully will get much more done today.


I hope you are ok Pam. 💞💐💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Jane and so lovely to see Tango. 💞🐾🐾💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I bet it does!


Just working out whether I use circulars or dpn's :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Beautiful scarf ,Jane...


Thank you, Ann 


> These are my latest deliveries :-


Yummy, Yummy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Poor darling, I hope he gets back to normal soon, it's been too long!!! 💞


I agree.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> .....Loved the dog watching the chicks .Have to comment of being envious of your lovely hair .....
> 
> These are my latest deliveries :-


She was being very good.  That just happens to be my son's hair. When football season is over, he says he will get it cut.  It is pretty amazing! I sure wish I had his curls!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. Does that mean you want photos?? 😉😉💞


Wouldn't accept anything less!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am not so sure I shouldn't go back and see the Dr.. some things just don't feel right and now my Mamo has come back with issues...


I hope everything is okay, Ronie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hopefully some more smiles. 💞


Little sweetie!
He seems so capable of entertaining himself. That will stand him in good stead.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sending prayers your way, Pam and Ronie.

Lovely additions to your stash, Ann. You know we can't promise not to enable, don't you? 

There is our sweet boy again! Thank you, Ros!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane you deserve a lot of the credit too!!!! 💞


Thanks, Ros - but you know how some yarn works up so much more nicely than others.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Ros!


Thanks Pam. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope you are ok Pam. 💞💐💞


Thank you, Ros. I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Interesting. Doesn't the butterfly bush need a lot of shade? Can't survive in the sun?


Mine gets sun most of the day and they are huge. So I guess they can do ok in the sun. 
I used to have lots of milkweed in NY, but don't have any on this property in NC.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just working out whether I use circulars or dpn's :thumbup:


Well, you know me, I'd use circulars.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. It kind of did. What she was able to see was fine. I seem to be prone to precancerous polyps, so this was a follow-up to a colonoscopy I had last year. It went well, but my doctor was only able to go halfway before she ran into an area that appears not too flexible (which she believes is because there's an adhesion sitting on the outside of it--and unfortunately I'm prone to adhesions, too). She really needs to be able to get to the far end of my colon as that is where my precancerous polyps have been. So, I will need to go back and have a CT colonography in a few weeks (after our vacation 9/16-27) and then depending on what they see, may have to have another colonoscopy using a pediatric size scope. It's a bother, but I'm more than willing to go through it because the alternative is not good if those precancerous ones aren't found and taken care of.  Sorry if that's TMI, but that's what I've been dealing with this week.
> 
> By the way, our vacation is going to include some time in Minnesota (my DH has relatives in both Brainerd and International Falls). We're flying into Minneapolis on the 16th (evening arrival) and getting hotel for the night and a rental car for the road trip we will be taking. We will then drive up to Brainerd the next day (if his aunt and uncle are available -- he promises me he'll confirm that today) and then on the following day we plan to drive up to International Falls to see a cousin (who he needs to confirm with also). The next day we plan to drive over to Bismarck via Hatton, ND (where he lived until he was four and wants to see again). From Bismarck we are going to drive down to Rapid City, SD, and spend about 3 days or so going to all the various sites to see around there. We leave there and drive over to Omaha, NE, to visit more relatives (they are confirmed) and then will drive back up to Minneapolis and fly out early the morning of 9/27. Lots of ground will be covered! He also wants to fit in as many air museum visits as he can along the way, so I'll be looking for yarn shops and taking my knitting with me when I have to sit and wait for him as I can only visit so many air museums.  I've never been to that part of the country, so it's going to be a fun adventure for me and we really do well on road trips, so should be a really good trip. Looking forward to a getaway.


I'm so sorry that you have to go through all of this Pam but we want you healthy and here for a very, very long time!!! 💞💐💞
I hope you have a wonderful vacation. 💞😀💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Little sweetie!
> He seems so capable of entertaining himself. That will stand him in good stead.


It will indeed!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have an awful lot of introduced plants that cause havoc, Elderberry and Privet can be a menace, along with gorse and ragwort- have not seen the list for a while. Then there is the damage caused by introduced animals, the Australian Possum being one of the worst, deer are rampant in parts of the South Island, and in places wild horses have become a problem.


We have a plant around here called Kudzu, that climbs on everything and totally takes over. I had never seen or heard of it before moving here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sending prayers your way, Pam and Ronie.
> 
> Lovely additions to your stash, Ann. You know we can't promise not to enable, don't you?
> 
> There is our sweet boy again! Thank you, Ros!!!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry that you have to go through all of this Pam but we want you healthy and here for a very, very long time!!! 💞💐💞
> I hope you have a wonderful trip. 💞😀💞


Thank you and thank you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> For you cat lovers out there, or those who know cat lovers and like the double knitting we did, here is a fun one (purchased): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herding-cats-double-knit-hat


It's so cute. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> The first hall we entered allowed entrance to several rooms. Chester Congdon's office was one of them. It was the only room where smoking was allowed. It had special bamboo wallpaper that was supposed to eabsorb the smell and was especially sealed to prevent the smoke from leaking into other parts of the house. They had invested in copper mining, along with iron. This was acknowledged in the light fixtures in various parts of the home also.


That is amazing that they had a room made so the smoke would be absorbed. Guess they didn't like the smell then either! Wonder if that bamboo wallpaper was used elsewhere. Great pictures!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here is it again:
> 
> http://knittingyards.wordpress.com/blocking/
> 
> Maybe others didn't see it either and that is why no one responded to it. I was beginning to think I was talking to myself.


Thank you Tanya, it's great, I have bookmarked it. I will probably print it out later today. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, you know me, I'd use circulars.


I am using three circulars at the moment.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I've saved it this time!


LOL I did too!! only 1 day after I removed all this type of stuff off my computer!! I will put it on the thumb drive quickly so I keep my promise to myself 

I hope your vacation is amazing  Have fun and just relax


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Why, Linda, I can't even being to imagine to what you might be referring!


No enablers here!!! 😉😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Give him many hugs from me!


I certainly will Pam. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni. It kind of did. What she was able to see was fine. I seem to be prone to precancerous polyps, so this was a follow-up to a colonoscopy I had last year. It went well, but my doctor was only able to go halfway before she ran into an area that appears not too flexible (which she believes is because there's an adhesion sitting on the outside of it--and unfortunately I'm prone to adhesions, too). She really needs to be able to get to the far end of my colon as that is where my precancerous polyps have been. So, I will need to go back and have a CT colonography in a few weeks (after our vacation 9/16-27) and then depending on what they see, may have to have another colonoscopy using a pediatric size scope. It's a bother, but I'm more than willing to go through it because the alternative is not good if those precancerous ones aren't found and taken care of.  Sorry if that's TMI, but that's what I've been dealing with this week.
> 
> By the way, our vacation is going to include some time in Minnesota (my DH has relatives in both Brainerd and International Falls). We're flying into Minneapolis on the 16th (evening arrival) and getting hotel for the night and a rental car for the road trip we will be taking. We will then drive up to Brainerd the next day (if his aunt and uncle are available -- he promises me he'll confirm that today) and then on the following day we plan to drive up to International Falls to see a cousin (who he needs to confirm with also). The next day we plan to drive over to Bismarck via Hatton, ND (where he lived until he was four and wants to see again). From Bismarck we are going to drive down to Rapid City, SD, and spend about 3 days or so going to all the various sites to see around there. We leave there and drive over to Omaha, NE, to visit more relatives (they are confirmed) and then will drive back up to Minneapolis and fly out early the morning of 9/27. Lots of ground will be covered! He also wants to fit in as many air museum visits as he can along the way, so I'll be looking for yarn shops and taking my knitting with me when I have to sit and wait for him as I can only visit so many air museums.  I've never been to that part of the country, so it's going to be a fun adventure for me and we really do well on road trips, so should be a really good trip. Looking forward to a getaway.


That does not sound like a fun way to spend a day, but hopefully they will be able to take care of it with the new plan. 
The second paragraph does sound like fun and something to look forward to. It is always fun to visit relatives and see new parts of the country!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> We have a plant around here called Kudzu, that climbs on everything and totally takes over. I had never seen or heard of it before moving here.


One of the worst in the city is this:
I am not sure if the download has worked
it has large pods that resemble the Choko, many are allergic to it, and it spreads far and wide- introduced for it's pretty flower.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> She was being very good.  That just happens to be my son's hair. When football season is over, he says he will get it cut.  It is pretty amazing! I sure wish I had his curls!


I was wondering if you were the ones with the beautiful curls too.. I thought maybe it was a new perm.. goodness how us ladies would love that naturally curly hair 
I love my son's long locks but I think he looks best when he cuts it too.. I wish my hair grew as fast!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am using three circulars at the moment.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Many apologies if I leave anyone out .Just caught up and seemed to be so many posts .
> Pam ...so sorry to hear of your problem .Try to have a good holiday .
> Sisu and Jane ..those poor dogs .A bit like babies in that you want to have the illness for them.wiosh they were well again.
> Loved the dog watching the chicks .Have to comment of being envious of your lovely hair .I have what may be termed as rats tails .
> ...


Gorgeous yarn Ann. No enablers here. 😉😉😉💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL I did too!! only 1 day after I removed all this type of stuff off my computer!! I will put it on the thumb drive quickly so I keep my promise to myself
> 
> I hope your vacation is amazing  Have fun and just relax


Thank you. Have a couple of weeks to try to get myself organized.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have a wonderful time, Ros!
> Just picking up the stitches for the second sleeve on the Guernsey.


Thank you Julie. You will soon be finished. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That does not sound like a fun way to spend a day, but hopefully they will be able to take care of it with the new plan.
> The second paragraph does sound like fun and something to look forward to. It is always fun to visit relatives and see new parts of the country!


Thank you, Caryn. Really looking forward to it. Some of these relatives are cousins of DH that I've never met so that will be nice. It's been at least 40+ years since he's seen the cousins so that will be fun for him.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I've saved it this time!


I missed it before too and saved it this time as well. Thanks Tanya.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, best to take care of these not so fun things. Hope all goes well with your mammo issues and all gets cleared up with much stress or money.


Same from me Ronie. 💞💐💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the worst in the city is this:
> I am not sure if the download has worked
> it has large pods that resemble the Choko, many are allergic to it, and it spreads far and wide- introduced for it's pretty flower.


It is pretty and really too bad it's so invasive.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope everything is okay, Ronie.


Thanks.. It is why I hate getting one.. there is always the same dance afterwards.. if they would just listen to me when I say it is nothing then I would be much happier.. but they have their rules to follow. 

I finished my cowl today and started chart 1 of the Lace Eaters KAL.. It is going to stretch my skills 10 fold! I have to pay close attention to the details but I can see how this will be so much fun to make.. I am going to use lots of lifelines


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. You will soon be finished. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was wondering if you were the ones with the beautiful curls too.. I thought maybe it was a new perm.. goodness how us ladies would love that naturally curly hair
> I love my son's long locks but I think he looks best when he cuts it too.. I wish my hair grew as fast!!


Infeel the same about my son's ling hair, too. It's really straight and I think it looks best short.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is pretty and really too bad it's so invasive.


People have poisoned themselves trying to eat it, thinking the pods are chokos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks.. It is why I hate getting one.. there is always the same dance afterwards.. if they would just listen to me when I say it is nothing then I would be much happier.. but they have their rules to follow.
> 
> I finished my cowl today and started chart 1 of the Lace Eaters KAL.. It is going to stretch my skills 10 fold! I have to pay close attention to the details but I can see how this will be so much fun to make.. I am going to use lots of lifelines


Grwat on finishing your cowl!  I'm casting on my Lace Eaters now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> People have poisoned themselves trying to eat it, thinking the pods are chokos.


Oh, that's awful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He seems to have Lots of toys, lucky fellow!


He does Julie, he has a very large family, therefore lots of toys. 💞 Jane still has all of the Lego that she had as a child so there's lots of good stuff for him to play with. Keira-Lee also enjoyed the Lego so a lot of it has been around for 30+ years. 😀💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I'll have it finished before a week is up! feels good!


Wonderful Julie! Bet that is a good feeling :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's awful!


It is not good!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hopefully some more smiles. 💞


Smiles on my face  He is so busy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Wouldn't accept anything less!


Then you know I'm happy to oblige. 😍💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> He does Julie, he has a very large family, therefore lots of toys. 💞 Jane still has all of the Lego that she had as a child so there's lots of good stuff for him to play with. Keira-Lee also enjoyed the Lego so a lot of it has been around for 30+ years. 😀💞


One of my brothers has Meccano that must be more than 80 years old- he has re-painted it, and his granddaughters now play with it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well it looks we are all on here at the same time  and chatty !! I hope you all have a great evening... I'm going to get some dinner and tv


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wonderful Julie! Bet that is a good feeling :thumbup:


Especially as it has been on the go since early May!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Little sweetie!
> He seems so capable of entertaining himself. That will stand him in good stead.


He's a busy little boy and he can entertain himself so that's great!!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Grwat on finishing your cowl!  I'm casting on my Lace Eaters now.


Thank you!! pay close attention to the pattern notes they are invaluable


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well it looks we are all on here at the same time  and chatty !! I hope you all have a great evening... I'm going to get some dinner and tv


I'm off, too, so I can get some knitting done.  Have a great day/afternoon/evening.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> There is our sweet boy again! Thank you, Ros!!!


You're welcome Toni. I don't know how he keeps popping in.😉😉😉💞
When little man can read I will have to show him all of the lovely comments from everyone, it might take him a year or two to read!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off, too, so I can get some knitting done.  Have a great day/afternoon/evening.


Take care Pam and have a lovely day/afternoon/evening yourself. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros - but you know how some yarn works up so much more nicely than others.


You're welcome Jane, yes I do know that, I've used some yarn that makes me look like a beginner and others that have beautiful stitch definition. Your talent is still amazing Jane!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Your talent is still amazing Jane!!! 💞💐💞


Thank you, again, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Smiles on my face  He is so busy.


Excellent, I love smiles.😀 he is a busy little boy.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my brothers has Meccano that must be more than 80 years old- he has re-painted it, and his granddaughters now play with it.


I love Meccano too, great fun to play with. Whenever the kids were playing with Lego or Meccano any adults around would be on the floor building things too. I loved it and so did the kids and their friends.💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love Meccano too, great to play with. 💞


What is "Meccano"? I don't think we have that here.

Congratulations, Julie, on getting to the second sleeve. :thumbup:

Yes, pay close attention to the notes on the charts for the Lace Eater. Mine doesn't have "quite" the look the designer had planned.  It is pretty close though. 

Thank you, Tanya, for reposting the blocking blog. I have saved it also.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well it looks we are all on here at the same time  and chatty !! I hope you all have a great evening... I'm going to get some dinner and tv


Thank you Ronie, I hope you have a great evening yourself. I've been on LP for a few hours and I think I better have breakfast, starting to feel a bit hungry and definitely need a cuppa. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, again, Ros


Just telling it like it is Jane!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> What is "Meccano"? I don't think we have that here....


We had it - it was an erector set, produced by a British company. Metal bits & pieces with nuts & bolts & even a small motor.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> What is "Meccano"? I don't think we have that here.
> 
> Congratulations, Julie, on getting to the second sleeve. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Meccano is a model construction set made of metal pieces. You can just keep adding to your collection just like Lego sets, great fun. If you google Meccano you see lots of images. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> We had it - it was an erector set, produced by a British company. Metal bits & pieces with nuts & bolts & even a small motor.


I love it, it's great fun and something the whole family can do together. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love Meccano too, great fun to play with. Whenever the kids were playing with Lego or Meccano any adults around would be on the floor building things too. I loved it and so did the kids and their friends.💞


My younger brother and I were made to dismantle, while the older of the twins was constructing his next remarkable feat of engineering- out of his head, not according to the instructions- not sure now how he got us to do it so tamely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What is "Meccano"? I don't think we have that here.
> 
> Congratulations, Julie, on getting to the second sleeve. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You know it as 'Erector'.
And thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Meccano is a model construction set made of metal pieces. You can just keep adding to your collection just like Lego sets, great fun. If you google Meccano you see lots of images. 💞


The present day kits for younger children are plastic. There have been metal sets for sale especially a few years ago on the 100th anniversary.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pink and sparkly and not lacy was the request. I will post another pic when finished.&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Pink and sparkly and not lacy was the request. I will post another pic when finished.💞


Coming along so fast- looks lovely, Ros!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Mine gets sun most of the day and they are huge. So I guess they can do ok in the sun.
> I used to have lots of milkweed in NY, but don't have any on this property in NC.


Did you ever eat the milkweed? The roots are quite good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> We have a plant around here called Kudzu, that climbs on everything and totally takes over. I had never seen or heard of it before moving here.


That is an aggressive scourge that kudzu.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> OH Pam, so sorry to hear about the complications with your procedure. You will be nice and relaxed after taking vacation and all will go smoothly - with no problems.
> 
> Toni, thanks for the video. So cute. And thanks for some more pics of your tour.
> 
> ...


I don't think those are poisonous but aggressive in growth overtaking land and killing other plants and trees.

Jemison Weed (sp) is considered poisonous. It is a psycedelic. Animals that ate it would act crazy and died from the reaction or were put down because of their behavior. It is also known as moon flower that Bev had a picture of.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> No more enabling please.


Lovely yarn, Ann. Gorgeous colors. 

Praying for both Pam and Ronie. Hope things get worked out for you both.

Wow, Julie. It has been a long haul. Bet it feels good to be almost done and done well. 

Ros, that scarf is lovely. I like the stitch you used. What stitch is it? Have you told us already and I missed it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Ann. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> Praying for both Pam and Ronie. Hope things get worked out for you both.
> 
> ...


One has to be really focussed when knitting the motifs- that does take time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Pink and sparkly and not lacy was the request. I will post another pic when finished.💞


She'll love it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, that scarf is lovely. I like the stitch you used. What stitch is it? Have you told us already and I missed it?


Thank you Bev. Because my DGD didn't want a lace one, I remembered this is a pretty stitch pattern. It's going to be a cowl.
I cast on 38 stitches.

1st Row *knit 2, purl 2** repeat from * to ** to last 2 stitches, knit 2.
2nd Row *purl 2, knit 2** repeat from * to ** to last 2 stitches, purl 2.
3rd Row *purl 2, knit 2** repeat from * to ** to last 2 stitches, purl 2.
4th Row *knit 2, purl 2** repeat from * to ** to last 2 stitches, knit 2.
Repeat Rows 1-4 until it is required length.

Because this is going to be a cowl I haven't bothered with borders. This one is knitted in DK yarn. I have made a few baby blankets using this stitch pattern and garter stitch borders. For the baby blankets I quite often use two variegated 4plys knitted together and it turns out very pretty. With this stitch pattern I find the first few rows don't look that pretty but after you've done a fair few rows you start thinking I love this stitch, well that's what I think anyway. I will see if I can find a baby blanket pic using this stitch. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> She'll love it.


Thank you Jane, I think she will, at least I hope so. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Mine gets sun most of the day and they are huge. So I guess they can do ok in the sun.
> I used to have lots of milkweed in NY, but don't have any on this property in NC.


I had a butterfly bush and another one hummingbirds like. One liked sun and the other shade. I can't remember which and both got destroyed this year in the when we pushed out some trees. Cedar is another invasive plant. We have cleared over a thousand in recent years and my neighbors are too. I read an article that Kansas was going to become overrun with cedars if people didn't start clearing them out. Between clearing out cedars and the better rain this year my hay crop doubled.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> We have a plant around here called Kudzu, that climbs on everything and totally takes over. I had never seen or heard of it before moving here.


We have one the county extension recommended for hedge and protection for cattle, multi-flora rose. 5 years later it was on the destroy list. It does not made a hedge row but spreads maybe by birds and grows into big bushes.

I've heard about kudzu. Another invasive plant.

Can't you just see nature taking back land by choking out cities?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Pink and sparkly and not lacy was the request. I will post another pic when finished.💞


The pink cowl is beautifully done, as is all of your work. What was the yarn?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> We have one the county extension recommended for hedge and protection for cattle, multi-flora rose. 5 years later it was on the destroy lust. It does not made a hedge row but spreads maybe by birds and grows into big bushes.
> 
> I've heard about kudzu. Another invasive plant.
> 
> Can't you just see nature taking back land by choking out cities?


We have that wild rose all over the place around here. It is a state flower but very aggressive and hard to pull out.

It is fascinating how nature reclaims land and regions. Let's hope it can best the destruction of man.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love Meccano too, great fun to play with. Whenever the kids were playing with Lego or Meccano any adults around would be on the floor building things too. I loved it and so did the kids and their friends.💞


We had erector sets when I was growing up. It was mainly the boys that got them and played with them. But they were very popular.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> The pink cowl is beautifully done, as is all of your work. What was the yarn?


Thank you Tanya. This is it. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> This talk of allergy's is interesting.. I was one of those kids that didn't want to eat much of anything besides my Peanut Butter sandwiches and as an adult I developed the allergy to the peanuts so I'm not convinced that introducing them at a early age is a cure or solution. I know that my Mom said that a healthy baby was one that was exposed to everyone and everything.. She love for us to get dirty and then toss us in the bath.. Its funny I remember that now because I remember bath night was Saturday night.. we must of gotten more if dirty ..LOL Saturday night was the best so we could wake up clean and with curly hair for Church the next day


Your mom was definitely right. And dirt is one of the ways we build immunity as very young people. Our culture is so germ phobic that we prevent children from interacting with the physical world around which is how we build health. If you recall cultural history, the cold is one of the things that devastated tribes when they came in contact with European explorers. Never having colds, their body could not handle this simple ailment and many died from it until their culture began to develop immunity. Eating all kinds of foods as your mother fed you, taught your body how to handle them. However, pumping those proteins into the blood stream and by-passing the digestive track prevents the body from processing these chemicals and they act like toxic drugs in the body.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> We had erector sets when I was growing up. It was mainly the boys that got them and played with them. But they were very popular.


I don't remember playing with them as a child, but I sure made up for that when my girls were born. I spent many many hours building them with the girls and their friends. Lots of fun. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. This is it. 💞


thanx Ros. Now I can see the sparkle in it. Looks like it is a nice yarn to work with.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> thanx Ros. Now I can see the sparkle in it. Looks like it is a nice yarn to work with.


You're welcome Tanya, it's lovely to work with and it's soft and very pretty. I don't know if you remember but I used it for that All in one top down that I crocheted a little picot edge on and some Mary Jane booties. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here's a blanket in that stitch Bev.&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, pay close attention to the notes on the charts for the Lace Eater. Mine doesn't have "quite" the look the designer had planned.  It is pretty close though.


Good to know, Toni. I decided to cast on my Mountain Trails instead and get through Clue 1. Will work on my Lace Eater tomorrow, I hope. Will try to be very careful about those notes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Pink and sparkly and not lacy was the request. I will post another pic when finished.💞


Very pretty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Ann. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> Praying for both Pam and Ronie. Hope things get worked out for you both.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's a blanket in that stitch Bev.💞


Lovely blanket and sweet baby, Ros.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not quite. Just came down to London. Staying with my cousin in Buckinghamshire until Monday, then going to my friend Ros' in London and fly back on 11th.

On the way from the airport yesterday we stopped to look at the outside of the house where we were living when Amy and Kat were born. I think Amy enjoyed seeing that, and it certainly brought back some memories for me.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Good to hear from you, Sue. I am sure that your trip sped by - home again on the 4th!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, such lovely yarns. I love to be enabled :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have a wonderful time, Ros!
> Just picking up the stitches for the second sleeve on the Guernsey.


Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson's game looks like good fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I hope everything is okay, Ronie.


So do I. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I was wondering if you were the ones with the beautiful curls too.. I thought maybe it was a new perm.. goodness how us ladies would love that naturally curly hair
> I love my son's long locks but I think he looks best when he cuts it too.. I wish my hair grew as fast!!


DGD has long blonde wavy hair just like Veronica Lake. She hates it :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros that is lovely and fits the brief perfectly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I had a butterfly bush and another one hummingbirds like. One liked sun and the other shade. I can't remember which and both got destroyed this year in the when we pushed out some trees. Cedar is another invasive plant. We have cleared over a thousand in recent years and my neighbors are too. I read an article that Kansas was going to become overrun with cedars if people didn't start clearing them out. Between clearing out cedars and the better rain this year my hay crop doubled.


That is excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Here's a blanket in that stitch Bev.💞


That is so cute and lovely knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--I do remember the pink top. Pink is not a favorite of mine and I never work in it, but I do love seeing your knitting.. It is wonderful that you have these little ones who provide so much opportunity for your knitting creativity.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, thanks for the stitch. I have bookmarked it.  I love how that baby blanket turned out. 

Oh, Sue, one of the last times I was with my Dad, he drove me around to all the houses that we had lived in when I was a child. I so enjoyed it. We talked about stuff and off we went to the next one. One of my favorite memories with my Dad. I am sure Amy enjoyed that. 

Tricia, glad to hear about your hay crop this year!



Norma said:


> DGD has long blonde wavy hair just like Veronica Lake. She hates it


Isn't that the way it always goes?! I have straight hair and I have always wanted curly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Meccano is a model construction set made of metal pieces. You can just keep adding to your collection just like Lego sets, great fun. If you google Meccano you see lots of images. 💞


Oh, I know now! My brothers had those. Thank you, Jane and Ros!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many apologies if I leave anyone out .Just caught up and seemed to be so many posts .
> Pam ...so sorry to hear of your problem .Try to have a good holiday .
> Sisu and Jane ..those poor dogs .A bit like babies in that you want to have the illness for them.wiosh they were well again.
> Loved the dog watching the chicks .Have to comment of being envious of your lovely hair .I have what may be termed as rats tails .
> ...


But you have just offered to send cash and a suitcase for me to buy yarn for you.  I think you like the enabling. :thumbup:  
Lovely yarn by the way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have a wonderful time, Ros!
> Just picking up the stitches for the second sleeve on the Guernsey.


Yay!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL Tanya I have been there myself at times.. It is just so hard to respond to everyone.. I like both ideas I do think the rubber bands will make some of the points stand out a bit more because it wouldn't be pulling so hard on some of it letting it give in other areas.. It could also just be what a person has on hand too
> 
> Pam I sure hope you can get this resolved with little discomfort for you.. I am not so sure I shouldn't go back and see the Dr.. some things just don't feel right and now my Mamo has come back with issues.. I'm not worried but what a chunk of change they are going to be getting from us  Like you said best to be safe than sorry on matters like this.


Hope all goes well, Ronie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Pink and sparkly and not lacy was the request. I will post another pic when finished.💞


I am so impressed with your tenacity, Ros! This will be a beautiful cowl in this one stitch. I would have to switch with other projects to keep from getting bored. Way to go! Your granddaughter(?) will love it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hopefully some more smiles. 💞


It is lovely seeing him so absorbed in play.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Not quite. Just came down to London. Staying with my cousin in Buckinghamshire until Monday, then going to my friend Ros' in London and fly back on 11th.
> 
> On the way from the airport yesterday we stopped to look at the outside of the house where we were living when Amy and Kat were born. I think Amy enjoyed seeing that, and it certainly brought back some memories for me.
> 
> Sue


What a wonderful trip you are having, Sue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I know how you feel Jane. Mine have all been gone for years now and I still miss them all. {{{{Hugs}}}}💞


Maybe you need a hobby. Oh, sorry, you have one of those. Seriously, Jane, many of us have experienced what you are feeling and we do empathise.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> But you have just offered to send cash and a suitcase for me to buy yarn for you.  I think you like the enabling. :thumbup:
> Lovely yarn by the way.


I think she likes the enabling, also.  (Oh, we are so bad!!!  )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Maybe you need a hobby. Oh, sorry, you have one of those. Seriously, Jane, many of us have experienced what you are feeling and we do empathise.


Yes, we sure do. Be patient with yourself. This is one adjustment that takes awhile to make.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Pink and sparkly and not lacy was the request. I will post another pic when finished.💞


Certainly fulfils the brief. Coming on very nicely, Ros.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

As we were taking this tour of Glensheen, I was pretty overwhelmed by the craftsmanship in this gorgeous home, and needing to keep up with the group.  Some photos were taken pretty quickly and didn't get the proper focus that they needed. Sorry!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I think she like the enabling, also.  (Oh, we are so bad!!!  )


 :thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :twisted:


Good Morning/Afternoon, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon, Linda!


Hello, Toni. Early afternoon here. I've had a lovely surprise this morning. MIL decided to treat me as a thank you for helping her through the cataract op and following days so she has given me some money to spend "on something nice from the yarn fest." It is lovely when your MIL "gets" you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Hello, Toni. Early afternoon here. I've had a lovely surprise this morning. MIL decided to treat me as a thank you for helping her through the cataract op and following days so she has given me some money to spend "on something nice from the yarn fest." It is lovely when your MIL "gets" you.


I thought it probably was afternoon there. It is still early morning here.

Oooooh, how nice!!! You might not need that suitcase from Ann after all.  That was so very nice of her.  You are going to have such a fun time!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Pam, I've almost finished it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely blanket and sweet baby, Ros.


Thank you Pam, the baby is Ivy Rose, Jackson's cousin. I can't remember if I posted these pics before, if so I apologize in advance. The 3rd photo was taken when she was 1 years old, she's nearly 3 now. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Not quite. Just came down to London. Staying with my cousin in Buckinghamshire until Monday, then going to my friend Ros' in London and fly back on 11th.
> 
> On the way from the airport yesterday we stopped to look at the outside of the house where we were living when Amy and Kat were born. I think Amy enjoyed seeing that, and it certainly brought back some memories for me.
> 
> Sue


It all sounds so wonderful Sue, I'm so glad you and Amy are having a great time. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, I've almost finished it. 💞


Hi, Ros!

Have a happy day, everyone! I need to get moving.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, the baby is Ivy Rose, Jackson's cousin. I can't remember if I posted these pics before, if so I apologize in advance. The 3rd photo was taken when she was 1 years old, she's nearly 3 now. 💞


Another sweetie!!! And your handiwork, too, I'll bet. Those little sweaters/jumpers are beautiful, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jackson's game looks like good fun.


Thank you Norma, he does have fun. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas, just one more sleep and Jackson & Carmen will be here!!! 😍💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Pink and sparkly and not lacy was the request. I will post another pic when finished.💞


That is just right for the request and such a pretty stitch. Well done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I can read LP while I'm knitting, why can't I type with my toes??? &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128158;


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Did you ever eat the milkweed? The roots are quite good.


I think I once tried the leaf and it was very bitter. Never tried the root.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I love the photos but I do fancy sitting in those chairs in front of a roaring fire... knitting of course :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, the baby is Ivy Rose, Jackson's cousin. I can't remember if I posted these pics before, if so I apologize in advance. The 3rd photo was taken when she was 1 years old, she's nearly 3 now. 💞


Ivy Rose, what a fitting name for such a beautiful child. She is a fine match for your beautiful work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, the baby is Ivy Rose, Jackson's cousin. I can't remember if I posted these pics before, if so I apologize in advance. The 3rd photo was taken when she was 1 years old, she's nearly 3 now. 💞


She is adorable and the sweaters are gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, he does have fun. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas, just one more sleep and Jackson & Carmen will be here!!! 😍💞


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's a blanket in that stitch Bev.💞


The blanket is very pretty too. Thank you for the stitch pattern. I bookmarked it :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> As we were taking this tour of Glensheen, I was pretty overwhelmed by the craftsmanship in this gorgeous home, and needing to keep up with the group.  Some photos were taken pretty quickly and didn't get the proper focus that they needed. Sorry!


what a treat you must of had taking this tour, and spending extra early morning time here. thanks for sharing these fantastic pictures of this piece of history. is your DDs school in this area? or is this summer work in a different area?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

These arrived yesterday. I was enabled (you know who you are :lol: ). I am so pleased I was as it looks fabulous and will have an excellent stitch defination I think. The colour is right but much lighter than the photograph.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Not quite. Just came down to London. Staying with my cousin in Buckinghamshire until Monday, then going to my friend Ros' in London and fly back on 11th.
> 
> On the way from the airport yesterday we stopped to look at the outside of the house where we were living when Amy and Kat were born. I think Amy enjoyed seeing that, and it certainly brought back some memories for me.
> 
> Sue


Enjoy your week in London! That must have been fun to see that house the girls were born in. Had it changed much on the outside?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> As we were taking this tour of Glensheen, I was pretty overwhelmed by the craftsmanship in this gorgeous home, and needing to keep up with the group.  Some photos were taken pretty quickly and didn't get the proper focus that they needed. Sorry!


Just beautiful! That marble is incredible and the woodwork is amazing! The pictures capture the feel just fine. You did great!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros that is lovely and fits the brief perfectly.


Thank you Norma, I just remembered I need to make a light grey slouchy hat before I post the cowl and other beanie to my DGDs. I want to get it done this weekend, so they can be on their way on Monday!!! 😀💞 I don't know about typing with my toes, I need a couple more pairs of hands. I think I need to be an octopus!!!🐙😀💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hello, Toni. Early afternoon here. I've had a lovely surprise this morning. MIL decided to treat me as a thank you for helping her through the cataract op and following days so she has given me some money to spend "on something nice from the yarn fest." It is lovely when your MIL "gets" you.


What a sweet thing to do. And such understanding!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She is adorable and the sweaters are gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> These arrived yesterday. I was enabled (you know who you are :lol: ). I am so pleased I was as it looks fabulous and will have an excellent stitch defination I think. The colour is right but much lighter than the photograph.


Ooh very lovely treat Norma! Love those colors.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is so cute and lovely knitting!


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My DGS started playgroup today. These are action shots. We all call him Attila the Hun. He loved it and wants to go tomorrow! These were from his Mum's Facebook page.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, I just remembered I need to make a light grey slouchy hat before I post the cowl and other beanie to my DGDs. I want to get it done this weekend, so they can be on their way on Monday!!! 😀💞 I don't know about typing with my toes, I need a couple more pairs of hands. I think I need to be an octopus!!!🐙😀💞


You would make such a cute octopus, Ros.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, what a lovely present from your MIL. Lucky you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--I do remember the pink top. Pink is not a favorite of mine and I never work in it, but I do love seeing your knitting.. It is wonderful that you have these little ones who provide so much opportunity for your knitting creativity.


Thank you Tanya, unfortunately the two baby girls I'm knitting for, the Mums want pink, so I will be making a few more pink things, but will sneak in some other colours too!!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> what a treat you must of had taking this tour, and spending extra early morning time here. thanks for sharing these fantastic pictures of this piece of history. is your DDs school in this area? or is this summer work in a different area?


It was an incredible treat! You are so welcome! It is my pleasure to share them with you. 

Yes, DD's school is in the area. This is her work study job morphed into summer work. She has learned a LOT about gardening in the process.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, thanks for the stitch. I have bookmarked it. I love how that baby blanket turned out.


Thank you Bev, you're welcome, my favourite blanket in this stitch is in blue variegated yarn. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> My DGS started playgroup today. These are action shots. We all call him Attila the Hun. He loved it and wants to go tomorrow! These were from his Mum's Facebook page.


He looks like he has lots of energy to spare. How fun! I am glad he is ready to go back again. 

Beautiful yarns, Norma!!!

Wouldn't it be great to be able to sit by that fireplace and knit? The view of the lake through the trees would be so inspiring, I'm sure! (To be honest, I didn't even look out the windows. I was too busy looking everywhere else!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> He looks like he has lots of energy to spare. How fun! I am glad he is ready to go back again.
> 
> Beautiful yarns, Norma!!!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, I know now! My brothers had those. Thank you, Jane and Ros!!!


You're welcome Toni.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I am so impressed with your tenacity, Ros! This will be a beautiful cowl in this one stitch. I would have to switch with other projects to keep from getting bored. Way to go! Your granddaughter(?) will love it!


Thank you Toni, I think my GD will love it.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is lovely seeing him so absorbed in play.


Thank you Linda, I love it too, he's a darling, but then I don't need to tell you how biased I am. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Certainly fulfils the brief. Coming on very nicely, Ros.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> As we were taking this tour of Glensheen, I was pretty overwhelmed by the craftsmanship in this gorgeous home, and needing to keep up with the group.  Some photos were taken pretty quickly and didn't get the proper focus that they needed. Sorry!


So beautiful, I'm loving this tour Toni. I wish I was there!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Hello, Toni. Early afternoon here. I've had a lovely surprise this morning. MIL decided to treat me as a thank you for helping her through the cataract op and following days so she has given me some money to spend "on something nice from the yarn fest." It is lovely when your MIL "gets" you.


That's a wonderful surprise Linda, have fun spending it. 💞💐💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> I can read LP while I'm knitting, why can't I type with my toes??? 😉😉😉💞


Love it, Ros!!!

Gotta run, will have to catch up later. I did this morning, now I am behind again. 

Linda, bless your MIL for her insight.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hi, Ros!
> 
> Have a happy day, everyone! I need to get moving.


Hi Toni! Have a great day yourself. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--what a beautiful surprise of gratitude and support. I am sure you will get an extra special joy of a special purchase.

Toni--we still have 'salamanders' in construction. They are horizontal units that work off electric or propane and blow out streams of intense heat. They are not as beautiful as this antique one.

Ros--that stitch in the pink cowl is called seed stitch or moss stitch. Such a simple one with a few variations. So interesting how it can have a different effect depending on the yarn wt used. It is the stitch that caught my eye in a French jacket pattern a few months back that I struggled to translate and Jane gave me a hand in doing. It had such a dramatic effect so I was surprised to realize what I was seeing.

Jane--some of Tango's problem may be his assuming your stress and grief about Michael moving forward and going away to school. Our animal companions sometimes absorb our feelings and express them in their symptoms. A grief remedy might be of use. Wish you knew of a homeopath or naturopath in your area to work with.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Another sweetie!!! And your handiwork, too, I'll bet. Those little sweaters/jumpers are beautiful, Ros!


Thank you Toni, yes I did make those jumpers. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> That is just right for the request and such a pretty stitch. Well done!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't know how many pages I am behind...not getting updates again....how does this keep happening to me?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Ivy Rose, what a fitting name for such a beautiful child. She is a fine match for your beautiful work.


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I think I once tried the leaf and it was very bitter. Never tried the root.


The root is not bitter. I recall it being, well root like. A bit starchy but refreshing. And very easy to pull up. Can't recall any uses for the leaf and top--would have to look it up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> She is adorable and the sweaters are gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> The blanket is very pretty too. Thank you for the stitch pattern. I bookmarked it :thumbup:


Thank you Caryn, you're welcome. I think the stitch pattern is called Double Moss Stitch. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--I hope you didn't think I was criticizing you for working in pink? I certainly was not and do understand that was the request. I had to do 1 pink scarf for an 8 yr old who was obsessed with pink and really didn't like doing it. It is just my reaction to pink that is the problem for me, but when you have a particular request it is hard to not respond when you want to knit for them. In my case the order was to do something in pink, anything as long as it was pink, so pretty hard to not do that.

I totally missed the pics of Ivy Rose. A very beautiful child who models your work perfectly, even as a newbie in life.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> These arrived yesterday. I was enabled (you know who you are :lol: ). I am so pleased I was as it looks fabulous and will have an excellent stitch defination I think. The colour is right but much lighter than the photograph.


Yummy yarn Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> My DGS started playgroup today. These are action shots. We all call him Attila the Hun. He loved it and wants to go tomorrow! These were from his Mum's Facebook page.


What a darling Norma, he's gorgeous!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> You would make such a cute octopus, Ros.


Thank you Toni, I just told hubby, I can't say what he said!!! He's a bad boy!! But I did laugh😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Love it, Ros!!!
> 
> Gotta run, will have to catch up later. I did this morning, now I am behind again.
> 
> Linda, bless your MIL for her insight.


Thanks Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--I hope you didn't think I was criticizing you for working in pink? I certainly was not and do understand that was the request. I had to do 1 pink scarf for an 8 yr old who was obsessed with pink and really didn't like doing it. It is just my reaction to pink that is the problem for me, but when you have a particular request it is hard to not respond when you want to knit for them. In my case the order was to do something in pink, anything as long as it was pink, so pretty hard to not do that.
> 
> I totally missed the pics of Ivy Rose. A very beautiful child who models your work perfectly, even as a newbie in life.


Tanya darling, you worry too much, of course I didn't think you were criticizing me. We all have our colour preferences, I do like pink, but I love lots of other colours as well. Personally I'm looking forward to making some things in another colour. However I just know that the gift box for my brother's friends are going to filled with pink stuff. I have so many different coloured baby yarn just yelling out to be knitted, but for now they will have to wait!!! 💞 I wonder how fast I can fill that gift box.💞 Ros. Oops almost forgot to say thank you Tanya, Ivy Rose is a gorgeous little sweetie pie. 💞💐💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I just told hubby, I can't say what he said!!! He's a bad boy!! But I did laugh😀💞


I can guess!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

NOTE, page 47


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Meccano is a model construction set made of metal pieces. You can just keep adding to your collection just like Lego sets, great fun. If you google Meccano you see lots of images. 💞


My brother had an 'Erector' set in the early 60's. I had to google it because I was a bit young to remember back that far but I was right and I saw on the google page 'Meccano' too so they are the same just different company's and names  I agree they were great fun to play with


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I can guess!!!!


😉😉😉💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, I hope you have a great evening yourself. I've been on LP for a few hours and I think I better have breakfast, starting to feel a bit hungry and definitely need a cuppa. 💞


and now I am just waking up and wishing everyone a very 'Good Morning' this time difference sure is something.. I hope you had a great day Ros and Julie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Ann. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> Praying for both Pam and Ronie. Hope things get worked out for you both.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev... I have confidence it will all be fine.. given past history  and I agree... Ros that is so pretty.. I love that stitch


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> My brother had an 'Erector' set in the early 60's. I had to google it because I was a bit young to remember back that far but I was right and I saw on the google page 'Meccano' too so they are the same just different company's and names  I agree they were great fun to play with


They are great fun and it won't be too long before Jackson can play with it. For now it's Lego Duplo, he loves it and we love building things with him. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I had a butterfly bush and another one hummingbirds like. One liked sun and the other shade. I can't remember which and both got destroyed this year in the when we pushed out some trees. Cedar is another invasive plant. We have cleared over a thousand in recent years and my neighbors are too. I read an article that Kansas was going to become overrun with cedars if people didn't start clearing them out. Between clearing out cedars and the better rain this year my hay crop doubled.


YAY Tricia!!! that is great news and I bet it look beautiful too  I remember when the hay barns were full  and the fields looked brand new. Gosh it is feeling more and more like fall...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> and now I am just waking up and wishing everyone a very 'Good Morning' this time difference sure is something.. I hope you had a great day Ros and Julie


Thank you Ronie, I had a lovely day and we will have a great day tomorrow!!! Jackson and his family will be here. 😍💞 I hope you have a lovely day too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Bev... I have confidence it will all be fine.. given past history  and I agree... Ros that is so pretty.. I love that stitch


Thank you Ronie, me too. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you for the pattern Ros I have it written down  and such pretty pictures of the stitch and baby.. she is adorable... 

That is great news Linda.. it is such a nice surprise and I am sure you will spend it wisely .. (we want pictures)

Sue it sounds like a wonderful vacation!! I google my childhood house .. its not the same but it does have a good feeling and brings back some good memories 

Toni such beautiful pictures.. It is great fun to see the mansion through your eyes


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I thought it probably was afternoon there. It is still early morning here.
> 
> Oooooh, how nice!!! You might not need that suitcase from Ann after all.  That was so very nice of her.  You are going to have such a fun time!


I am, Toni. I just love the atmosphere and inspiration I get at yarn fests - too much inspiration sometimes.

Sorry I just disappeared on you, a neighbour called in.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, the baby is Ivy Rose, Jackson's cousin. I can't remember if I posted these pics before, if so I apologize in advance. The 3rd photo was taken when she was 1 years old, she's nearly 3 now. 💞


Adorable little bundle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can read LP while I'm knitting, why can't I type with my toes??? 😉😉😉💞


Good thought. It is about time we could get reliable (inexpensive) voice contolled computers so we could just speak the words and instructions while our hands were busy with the needles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> He looks like he has lots of energy to spare. How fun! I am glad he is ready to go back again.
> 
> Beautiful yarns, Norma!!!
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to be able to sit by that fireplace and knit? The view of the lake through the trees would be so inspiring, I'm sure! (To be honest, I didn't even look out the windows. I was too busy looking everywhere else!)


He is adorable and it is great when he loves it and want to go back.. I love your yarn too Norma its going to work up beautifully.

Toni I have 2 chairs like that and I look forward to getting one of those electric fireplaces and sit and knit by it  one of these days I will have that front room just the way I want it


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

OOo, gorgeous. What is the yarn, Norma - brand I mean.?


Normaedern said:


> These arrived yesterday. I was enabled (you know who you are :lol: ). I am so pleased I was as it looks fabulous and will have an excellent stitch defination I think. The colour is right but much lighter than the photograph.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> thank you for the pattern Ros I have it written down  and such pretty pictures of the stitch and baby.. she is adorable...


Thank you Ronie, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Adorable little bundle.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My DGS started playgroup today. These are action shots. We all call him Attila the Hun. He loved it and wants to go tomorrow! These were from his Mum's Facebook page.


Oh that face. Gorgeous and full of life and mischief.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Don't know how many pages I am behind...not getting updates again....how does this keep happening to me?


I find that if I come in here and just read the latests posts and not comment that I stop getting updates.. so if that is the case just give us a smiley face and hope it works.. its worth a try


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, what a lovely present from your MIL. Lucky you :thumbup: :thumbup:


I've told her I don't need rewards, she helped me when the kids were small but she insists and it makes her feel good, I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Maybe you need a hobby. Oh, sorry, you have one of those. Seriously, Jane, many of us have experienced what you are feeling and we do empathise.


We do, indeed!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Good thought. It is about time we could get reliable (inexpensive) voice contolled computers so we could just speak the words and instructions while our hands were busy with the needles.


It would be great Linda!!! 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> As we were taking this tour of Glensheen, I was pretty overwhelmed by the craftsmanship in this gorgeous home, and needing to keep up with the group.  Some photos were taken pretty quickly and didn't get the proper focus that they needed. Sorry!


What a glorious place to visit!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hello, Toni. Early afternoon here. I've had a lovely surprise this morning. MIL decided to treat me as a thank you for helping her through the cataract op and following days so she has given me some money to spend "on something nice from the yarn fest." It is lovely when your MIL "gets" you.


That is so wonderful! What a great MIL!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, the baby is Ivy Rose, Jackson's cousin. I can't remember if I posted these pics before, if so I apologize in advance. The 3rd photo was taken when she was 1 years old, she's nearly 3 now. 💞


Such a precious little girl!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love it, Ros!!!
> 
> Gotta run, will have to catch up later. I did this morning, now I am behind again.
> 
> Linda, bless your MIL for her insight.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It all sounds so wonderful Sue, I'm so glad you and Amy are having a great time. 💞


Me, too, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> These arrived yesterday. I was enabled (you know who you are :lol: ). I am so pleased I was as it looks fabulous and will have an excellent stitch defination I think. The colour is right but much lighter than the photograph.


It looks lovely, Norma.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My DGS started playgroup today. These are action shots. We all call him Attila the Hun. He loved it and wants to go tomorrow! These were from his Mum's Facebook page.


He's a cutie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn, you're welcome. I think the stitch pattern is called Double Moss Stitch. 💞


That is certainly what we call it here in UK. It gives lovely texture and holds its shape well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well it seems that there is lots going on today.. I hope to finish up clue 1 on the LE shawl I hope that when the KAL starts that I will get notices in my emails.. are we suppose to just pop in there everyday? anyway this will be fun.. 
Norma I meant to ask what is the yarn you purchased for? anything special in mind? Now I want some blue tonal ..LOL it doesn't take much to enable me.. LOL 

Well hubby has realized that it is not our computers that are slow but the internet itself so he is going to handle them today.. YAY I have only been saying this for months now.. LOL but he took his computer in and had it gone over.. he gets it back last night and it is as bad as ever.. we did the speed test on both of ours and that cinched it!! I will most likely be the one who has to deal with them at the house unless hubby comes home for it.. We pay way too much money for lousy service..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> My brother had an 'Erector' set in the early 60's. I had to google it because I was a bit young to remember back that far but I was right and I saw on the google page 'Meccano' too so they are the same just different company's and names  I agree they were great fun to play with


My older brother had one, too, and they were fun to play with.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

OK, I'm caught up reading. 18 pages while at work is hard, I had to speed read and of course I don't have the time to comment on everything that I would like to. 

Toni, I do want to say that I love the 'space heater' in the mansion. Bet they had several of those for such a big house.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Opinions please. I'm nearly finished my DGD's cowl. At the moment it will wrap around her neck twice fairly snuggly. Do you think I need to make it a bit longer? I have about 3/4 of a 50gram ball left. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We pay way too much money for lousy service..


I completely agree with that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Opinions please. I'm nearly finished my DGD's cowl. At the moment it will wrap around her neck twice fairly snuggly. Do you think I need to make it a bit longer? I have about 3/4 of a 50gram ball left. 💞


Maybe just a bit long would be more comfortable for her.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you for the pattern Ros I have it written down  and such pretty pictures of the stitch and baby.. she is adorable...
> 
> That is great news Linda.. it is such a nice surprise and I am sure you will spend it wisely .. (we want pictures)
> 
> ...


Pictures? Will do.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Such a precious little girl!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> That is certainly what we call it here in UK. It gives lovely texture and holds its shape well.


I love the texture too Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Maybe just a bit long would be more comfortable for her.


Thank you Pam, I will make it longer and you are right it will be more comfortable for her. I won't be finishing it tonight, but it will be sometime tomorrow. One of the bear requests is finished, his name is Neil and Dani won't be too far away from being finished. Rachel's friend requested 2 bears for a couple getting married in England, so hopefully I will be posting them next week as well. The Bears will be named after the bride and groom. I will take a better photo tomorrow, he looks so much sweeter in real life. I hope they will be happy with their bears. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... fly back on 11th.


Somehow I figured you were retunring on the 4th - I thought it strange that it was so quick. :? 


> On the way from the airport yesterday we stopped to look at the outside of the house where we were living when Amy and Kat were born. I think Amy enjoyed seeing that, and it certainly brought back some memories for me.


I am sure that it did.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here's a blanket in that stitch Bev.💞


Lovely, Ros - as usual


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely, Ros - as usual


Thank you Jane. How's your darling Tango today?💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...one of the last times I was with my Dad, he drove me around to all the houses that we had lived in when I was a child. I so enjoyed it. We talked about stuff and off we went to the next one. One of my favorite memories with my Dad....


That sounds very special, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Maybe you need a hobby. Oh, sorry, you have one of those. Seriously, Jane, many of us have experienced what you are feeling and we do empathise.


Thank you for your encouragement, Linda & Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I've had a lovely surprise this morning. MIL ... has given me some money to spend "on something nice from the yarn fest." ...


So sweet of her - the perfect gift at the right time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...the baby is Ivy Rose...


Such a cutie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well it seems that there is lots going on today.. I hope to finish up clue 1 on the LE shawl I hope that when the KAL starts that I will get notices in my emails.. are we suppose to just pop in there everyday? anyway this will be fun..
> Norma I meant to ask what is the yarn you purchased for? anything special in mind? Now I want some blue tonal ..LOL it doesn't take much to enable me.. LOL
> 
> Well hubby has realized that it is not our computers that are slow but the internet itself so he is going to handle them today.. YAY I have only been saying this for months now.. LOL but he took his computer in and had it gone over.. he gets it back last night and it is as bad as ever.. we did the speed test on both of ours and that cinched it!! I will most likely be the one who has to deal with them at the house unless hubby comes home for it.. We pay way too much money for lousy service..


I wonder if your internet provider is not selling different levels of service. This is a big piece of the fight over internet neutrality where corporations want preferential service for a fee and the rest of us peons get slower service that is heavily monitored and censored. We already have documented censorship ongoing for at least a couple of years. The servers will most likely not fess up to this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> These arrived yesterday...


Beautiful yarn, Norma. Do you have a project in mind?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> My DGS started playgroup today. These are action shots....


He looks ready for action - or mischief - by the look on his face.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Such a cutie


Thank you Jane, I edited my last post so you may not have seen it. How's your darling Tango today? 💞🐾🐾💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--... Our animal companions sometimes absorb our feelings and express them in their symptoms.


He does read us for sure. If we are planning a trip, he always knows.


> Wish you knew of a homeopath or naturopath in your area to work with.


No one like that around here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--your DGS is adorable and mischeivous looking. I see he is all decked out in his 'big boy' return to school outfit. They do love that.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> We have that wild rose all over the place around here. It is a state flower but very aggressive and hard to pull out.
> 
> It is fascinating how nature reclaims land and regions. Let's hope it can best the destruction of man.


Well, archaeology has proven that there are cities buried in Israel and new cities built on top of them.

Here even concrete gets covered with vines, grass runners and other growth, quickly. This stuff wasn't here for the past 40+ years but is growing fast now. Anything I do to get rid of it just seems to make it spread faster. I can cut grass runners, trim and in just a few days there are runners 3 ft long running across the porch, the pad for the propane tank, into the garage and across the gravel driveway. Digging roots just spreads these things faster if you don't get all the root dug up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I hope that when the KAL starts that I will get notices in my emails.. are we suppose to just pop in there everyday?...


It is up to you how active you want to be in the group. You will only get notice that you have a reply to one of your posts if you use the Forums page - or if someone earburns you, you'll get a note in your Ravelry mailbox.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Opinions please. I'm nearly finished my DGD's cowl. At the moment it will wrap around her neck twice fairly snuggly. Do you think I need to make it a bit longer? I have about 3/4 of a 50gram ball left. 💞


If it is a really snug fit, I would be inclined to make it a bit longer. You aren't going to block it, right? So it won't grow that way.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's 11.30pm, so I'm off to bed, looking forward to seeing Jackson and his family tomorrow. Have a great day/evening everyone. I've had a lovely time chatting with you all. &#128158;&#128564;&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I hope they will be happy with their bears. 💞


They are so cute - they have to love their bear-counterparts.
I think that half of Australia must have items _ Made by Ros_ !


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... How's your darling Tango today?💞


Not too bad, I think. A little more interested in things.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> If it is a really snug fit, I would be inclined to make it a bit longer. You aren't going to block it, right? So it won't grow that way.


Thanks Jane, I am going to make it a bit longer, luckily I have enough yarn in the same dye lot. You know me too well, I'm not going to block this one, it doesn't need it and will keep its shape.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They are so cute - they have to love their bear-counterparts.
> I think that half of Australia must have items _ Made by Ros_ !


Thank you Jane, not quite, but a few people here in Western Australia and a few on the east coast.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> .....Toni--we still have 'salamanders' in construction. They are horizontal units that work off electric or propane and blow out streams of intense heat. They are not as beautiful as this antique one....


That sounds similar to what DH uses sometimes to warm a barn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Not too bad, I think. A little more interested in things.


That's hopeful Jane, we love Tango!!! 💞🐾🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


It's stunning Jane, beautifully knitted. Love the colour and of course Tango. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I just told hubby, I can't say what he said!!! He's a bad boy!! But I did laugh😀💞


Snort!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ....Toni such beautiful pictures.. It is great fun to see the mansion through your eyes


Thank you, Ronie!

I'm so glad you are all enjoying this "tour".


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Snort!


😉😉😉💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I am, Toni. I just love the atmosphere and inspiration I get at yarn fests - too much inspiration sometimes.
> 
> Sorry I just disappeared on you, a neighbour called in.


After going to the Shepherd's Harvest festival here, I can understand your anticipation, Linda. 

I hope you had a good visit. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> What a glorious place to visit!


When you come to Minn., head north out of the Cities to Duluth and you will be able to get your own tour!  Then you can go west out of town on Hwy. 2 to get to your next destination.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Pictures? Will do.


We love pictures!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> .....Toni, I do want to say that I love the 'space heater' in the mansion. Bet they had several of those for such a big house.


They probably did - to support the 15 fireplaces.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Finished Row 16... Can you guess???


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, not quite, but a few people here in Western Australia and a few on the east coast.💞


And the UK.  They will love them!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's stunning Jane, beautifully knitted. Love the colour and of course Tango. 💞


"Stunning" is a very good word to describe your Dancing Bee's, Jane. Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Finished Row 16... Can you guess???


That looks like cobweb weight with size 4 needles? It is going to be such a pretty sample of Fuchsia Flowers!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's stunning Jane, beautifully knitted. Love the colour and of course Tango. 💞


Thank you very much, Ros 
(I thought that you were going to bed!)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Finished Row 16... Can you guess???


I know, I know!! 
So is this a *Posh* Fuchsia?
Looking good!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> "Stunning" is a very good word to describe your Dancing Bee's, Jane. Simply beautiful!!!


Thank you, Toni 
It is huge!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm not going to block this one, it doesn't need it and will keep its shape.💞


I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh boy! you've talked up 10 pages overnight, back I go.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


Oh Jane, that is beautiful. Tango looks a little more perky. I need to get back to this one.

Trying to get some charity knitting done. There are 90 children in the home for at-risk children; from baby/toddler to young adult. A small village! Imagine the number of people needed to care for them. Cook, feed, clothe and provide housing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can read LP while I'm knitting, why can't I type with my toes??? 😉😉😉💞


that would help! I type one-handed, when knitting- keyboard phones have helped with that one!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> That looks like cobweb weight with size 4 needles? It is going to be such a pretty sample of Fuchsia Flowers!!!


It is just lace weight...the Olivia from Posh...and yes, this is Fuchsia Flowers. As I go, I am writing lots of notes and hints on just how to get through this awesome pattern...there are some things to watch on the even row...whether you are going to knit it flat (I chose 6 repeats) or in the round (8 repeats)...so we will see how it goes.

For those new to Lace Party, I am going to do the lace party in October...and Fuchsia Flowers is the pattern.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


Beautiful Jane!!!!! Tango does indeed look a bit sad, maybe he is missing Michael too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> It is just lace weight...the Olivia from Posh...and yes, this is Fuchsia Flowers. As I go, I am writing lots of notes and hints on just how to get through this awesome pattern...there are some things to watch on the even row...whether you are going to knit it flat (I chose 6 repeats) or in the round (8 repeats)...so we will see how it goes.
> 
> For those new to Lace Party, I am going to do the lace party in October...and Fuchsia Flowers is the pattern.


It's a good thing that you're taking notes. That color is gorgeous.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just popping in again. I can't remember all I have read, but Jane's Dancing Bees is stunning. I am looking forward to resuming my knitting on that when I get home. I justordered a copy of a book, which may be awaiting me when I get home. My cousin has a copy that Ihave looked through and has a lot (300 in all) patterns, that I really liked, so I just went to Amazon and ordered. It's The New Knitting Stitch Library by Lesley Stanfield. I ordered a used copy that cost $7.54 including shipping. Realized ordering was easier than picking up a copy here!

Had a couple of hours in London earlier today. Hopefully we will get in again a couple of times this coming week. I have to have my London fix!

I am happy to be using my iPad again and hope to get on again when I go up to bed tonight.

Sorry about the sideways pics. I took pics of the original photos on my camera, and couldn't figure how to rotate.

One is of Durham Cathedral, and the other is Trafalgar Square's Nelson monument as seen from the double decker bus we were riding.
Sue



KittyChris said:


> It's a good thing that you're taking notes. That color is gorgeous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> OOo, gorgeous. What is the yarn, Norma - brand I mean.?


It is Royd Moor Yarns that Ann told me about. She just does small amounts so a little bit pot luck. I love the Merino and Tencel.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Oh that face. Gorgeous and full of life and mischief.


Most definitely FULL of mischief. Fortunately when Nain says no he knows she means it :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Oh Jane, that is beautiful...


Thank you, Tricia


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I didn't buy the yarn for anything special but I think I will use for something very special as it is colour I wear a great deal. Watch this space!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Beautiful Jane!!!!!


Thank you, Chris 


> Tango does indeed look a bit sad, maybe he is missing Michael too.


Perhaps. He's a bit perkier today but I am afraid to put too much store in it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, he is a very cute bear, indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful yarn, Norma. Do you have a project in mind?


No, but suggestions are very welcome. I have plenty and it is fingering weight!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Jane's Dancing Bees is stunning....


Thank you, Sue 


> It's The New Knitting Stitch Library by Lesley Stanfield.


I must look into that - probably add it to my Christmas list.

This came to mind before but I wouldn't think of it when I'd sit at the computer. Kate Poe had some nice alternate patterns in the Mary Lennox shawl that I wanted to try. Might work for an advent scarf.


> I have to have my London fix!


I am so glad that you are having this time to enjoy your visit this time.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> It's 11.30pm, so I'm off to bed, looking forward to seeing Jackson and his family tomorrow. Have a great day/evening everyone. I've had a lovely time chatting with you all. 💞😴💞


Goodnight to you and give him a kiss from us when he arrives!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...the Olivia from Posh...


Do you only have the one skein?
I just had a look at this week's options & I think that I might indulge myself - even go for a cobweb - haven't knit that fine a yarn yet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is breathtaking. Tango does look a little perkier.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> That looks like cobweb weight with size 4 needles? It is going to be such a pretty sample of Fuchsia Flowers!!!


That was my guess r :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> No, but suggestions are very welcome. ..


Is that a challenge? ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Goodnight to you and give him a kiss from us when he arrives!


Yes - from me, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No one like that around here.


There are homeopaths who will work long distance by phone or Skype. If you are interested, I will try to find someone in Canada for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that is breathtaking. ..


Thank you, Norma


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well, archaeology has proven that there are cities buried in Israel and new cities built on top of them.
> 
> Here even concrete gets covered with vines, grass runners and other growth, quickly. This stuff wasn't here for the past 40+ years but is growing fast now. Anything I do to get rid of it just seems to make it spread faster. I can cut grass runners, trim and in just a few days there are runners 3 ft long running across the porch, the pad for the propane tank, into the garage and across the gravel driveway. Digging roots just spreads these things faster if you don't get all the root dug up.


I have seen Wisteria roots do that, literally growing up under the house siding. Plants have a very strong vital force.

There is a formula for making a remedy to kill unwanted weeds. Will try to put it together and send. It will be pretty easy to make and may be worth a try. The price will be right.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


Another stunner!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Such a sweet Ivy Rose, Ros.

Norma, yummy yarn. What an adorable GS!

Ros, wedding bears. How cute. You are certainly continuing to corner the bear market. 



Jane said:


> I think that half of Australia must have items Made by Ros !


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Jane, your Dancing Bees is spectaculer. Looks wonderful. Tango looks a little bored, yet quite patient. 

Beautiful, DFL. Love the yarn. 

Sue, thank you for the pictures. Very colorful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...If you are interested, I will try to find someone in Canada for you.


Maybe later - I'll get back to you. Thanks, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Another stunner!


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your Dancing Bees is spectaculer. Looks wonderful.


Thank you, Bev 


> Tango looks a little bored, yet quite patient. ...


As in, "The things that I have to do for this woman!"


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> As in, "The things that I have to do for this woman!"


  He's so good!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's stunning Jane, beautifully knitted. Love the colour and of course Tango. 💞


I agree


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree


Thank you, Julie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I wonder if your internet provider is not selling different levels of service. This is a big piece of the fight over internet neutrality where corporations want preferential service for a fee and the rest of us peons get slower service that is heavily monitored and censored. We already have documented censorship ongoing for at least a couple of years. The servers will most likely not fess up to this.


That is it exactly.. they are selling different speeds... for what we pay we should be faster.. the guy is coming out on Tuesday and hubby will be here for him.. they are going to do what they have to do to speed this up...  I also called Direct Tv and they are upgrading us for free.. with no extra charge to our package and we of course are getting free Showtime for 4 months..  We have been with them for over 15 years now and it is nice to get a great deal as an existing customer. So it has been a great 'Techie' day..LOL

Tricia I know how tenacious it can be. Our ivy is the same.. we are constantly hacking at it.. hubby bought some stuff to remove it.(poison) but I don't want my little dogs to get sick so it is only being used when they aren't outside.. it cuts down on it effectiveness if we can't poison the ivy until it dies!! it has to be completely dry before it is non toxic to them.. I just don't like the whole idea.. so we just keep hacking away.. some of it is dying back.. but also some it growing just as fast


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I must be going through a "blue period" - just realized as I took a picture of the first clue of Cuerda Seca - but I purposefully chose blue because the original pottery used this very shade. I was also interested in trying out the mink yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


Jane that is stunning and Tango looks great!!! I think this is the best pic of him yet


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's 11.30pm, so I'm off to bed, looking forward to seeing Jackson and his family tomorrow. Have a great day/evening everyone. I've had a lovely time chatting with you all. 💞😴💞


Good Night Ros have a nice rest!! see you in the morning


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Is that a challenge? ;-)


Yes, it is :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is stunning and Tango looks great!!! ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is just lace weight...the Olivia from Posh...and yes, this is Fuchsia Flowers. As I go, I am writing lots of notes and hints on just how to get through this awesome pattern...there are some things to watch on the even row...whether you are going to knit it flat (I chose 6 repeats) or in the round (8 repeats)...so we will see how it goes.
> 
> For those new to Lace Party, I am going to do the lace party in October...and Fuchsia Flowers is the pattern.


Oh that is great DFL... I am using lace weight too  and this is going to be so pretty.. I can't wait to see just how yours develops


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, I will make it longer and you are right it will be more comfortable for her. I won't be finishing it tonight, but it will be sometime tomorrow. One of the bear requests is finished, his name is Neil and Dani won't be too far away from being finished. Rachel's friend requested 2 bears for a couple getting married in England, so hopefully I will be posting them next week as well. The Bears will be named after the bride and groom. I will take a better photo tomorrow, he looks so much sweeter in real life. I hope they will be happy with their bears. 💞


He is very lovable, Ros.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I must be going through a "blue period" - just realized as I took a picture of the first clue of Cuerda Seca - but I purposefully chose blue because the original pottery used this very shade. I was also interested in trying out the mink yarn.


It does look lovely, Jane.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


Jane, your Dancing Bees is Gorgeous and Tango is once again perfectly modeling your beautiful creation.

Toni, I've been enjoying the pictures of Glensheen Mansion.

I've been "lurking" around this LP. I just don't know how you all do it. Knitting, working, housework, and time to read LP. You are all amazing women!! You go girls!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love your start too Jane.. that looks very pretty.. I go through periods where I buy the same color a lot.. like my two laceweight yarns in the same color (close enough)  I see where in some lights one is darker than the other but it will be beautiful for my Fuschia


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, your Dancing Bees is Gorgeous and Tango is once again perfectly modeling your beautiful creation.
> 
> Toni, I've been enjoying the pictures of Glensheen Mansion.
> 
> I've been "lurking" around this LP. I just don't know how you all do it. Knitting, working, housework, and time to read LP. You are all amazing women!! You go girls!!!


Welcome!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


Wow! What a stunner! LOve the size, the beading and the colour, Jane. I should cast it on really.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Ladies - I am riddled with lace-envy - They are all lovely!!
Have not done more than an inch on my poor sock in a week - but I have reduced at least 8 gallons of SanMarzano tomatoes to 8 pints of puree and diced a bunch of peppers for the freezer. ...and...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

How nice for you Linda that your DMIL gifted you for your care of her during and after her surgery. You don't do those things expecting a return, but how heart warming when receive such a special thanks.

Jane your DB is indescribably beautiful. How did you end up blocking it? Your Tango looks very proud in this pic but also a bit unhappy. Isn't it amazing that our pets can be so expressive?

Love your start on the fuscia, DFL! It will be spectacular. I think I will choose 4 or 6 rather than make a full circle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does look lovely, Jane.


Thank you, Julie 
Mona comes up with such lovely lace. Looking forward to the next clue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Finished Row 16... Can you guess???


No but it is looking pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is just lace weight...the Olivia from Posh...and yes, this is Fuchsia Flowers. As I go, I am writing lots of notes and hints on just how to get through this awesome pattern...there are some things to watch on the even row...whether you are going to knit it flat (I chose 6 repeats) or in the round (8 repeats)...so we will see how it goes.
> 
> For those new to Lace Party, I am going to do the lace party in October...and Fuchsia Flowers is the pattern.


So, it is Fuschia Flowers, great. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, your Dancing Bees is Gorgeous and Tango is once again perfectly modeling your beautiful creation.


Thank you, Susan  
Glad to see you here again!!


> I've been "lurking" around this LP.


Lurk away - but at least say hello once in a while. 


> I just don't know how you all do it. Knitting, working, housework, and time to read LP. You are all amazing women!! You go girls!!!


Why thank for all that praise - I think that some of the housework gets left, though. As Ron said of Hermione, "She needs to sort out her priorities." ... and we have.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love your start too Jane.. that looks very pretty...


Thank you, Chris 
This mink yarn is so, so soft.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is Royd Moor Yarns that Ann told me about. She just does small amounts so a little bit pot luck. I love the Merino and Tencel.


 :thumbup: Thank you. I'll look them up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Wow! What a stunner! LOve the size, the beading and the colour, Jane. I should cast it on really.


Thank you, Linda 
The dimensions don't make it sound as big as it really is - it covered the whole bed - & I even had to pull the points down over the edges.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie
> Mona comes up with such lovely lace. Looking forward to the next clue!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> Ladies - I am riddled with lace-envy ...


Don't resist - cast on on some lace now! The Force is strong here!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Jane your DB is indescribably beautiful. How did you end up blocking it?


Thank you, Jan 
I blocked it on the bed - could probably have stretched it more if I had more room. I'll have to invest in a bigger bed.


> Your Tango looks very proud in this pic but also a bit unhappy. Isn't it amazing that our pets can be so expressive?


He has the most expressive face!


> I think I will choose 4 or 6 rather than make a full circle.


Me, too, but the circle shows of that lovely flower in the centre...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I must be going through a "blue period" - just realized as I took a picture of the first clue of Cuerda Seca - but I purposefully chose blue because the original pottery used this very shade. I was also interested in trying out the mink yarn.


Lovely colour; blues photograph so well. I went through a blue period erlier this year, though mainly lighter summer blues. It looks like you are getting really good stitch definition with the yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane --is your blue mink lace wt or fingering? It looks delicious. It seems to have a lot of body which is why I ask. My mink scarf is very drapey and when blocked don't think it will hold its shape well.

As for color I just realized I have been doing brown, if you can believe. A brown/yellow tweedy set with yarn my neighbor gave me; the tan mink scarf; now, the brown tweedy alpaca. How did that happen!

Crafty1--Welcome. Don't be shy with us.

Aimee's mom--were those tomatoes your own home grown? That is a lot of growing and processing time. If I were in the garden more this summer, maybe I would have a similar counter full of tomatoes. So far all I have is 2 bags of fresh frozen ones. But do take a break and cast on somethings or other. With all those patterns Jane keeps finding for us, there has got to be a couple that capture your eye and heart.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, I will make it longer and you are right it will be more comfortable for her. I won't be finishing it tonight, but it will be sometime tomorrow. One of the bear requests is finished, his name is Neil and Dani won't be too far away from being finished. Rachel's friend requested 2 bears for a couple getting married in England, so hopefully I will be posting them next week as well. The Bears will be named after the bride and groom. I will take a better photo tomorrow, he looks so much sweeter in real life. I hope they will be happy with their bears. 💞


He's adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The last clue has been out for a week now, so I hope that it is safe for me to post some pics of my Dancing Bees.


It's so absolutely beautiful, Jane. I've begun the border but it's languishing a bit as I'm taking care of Clue 1 of Mountain Trails and want to get started on Lace Eater. Have several WIPs I should be working on instead of adding more, but I just can't help myself!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ronie!
> 
> I'm so glad you are all enjoying this "tour".


Absolutely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> When you come to Minn., head north out of the Cities to Duluth and you will be able to get your own tour!  Then you can go west out of town on Hwy. 2 to get to your next destination.


I'll mention that to my DH and see what he says. It's sort of his trip!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is just lace weight...the Olivia from Posh...and yes, this is Fuchsia Flowers. As I go, I am writing lots of notes and hints on just how to get through this awesome pattern...there are some things to watch on the even row...whether you are going to knit it flat (I chose 6 repeats) or in the round (8 repeats)...so we will see how it goes.
> 
> For those new to Lace Party, I am going to do the lace party in October...and Fuchsia Flowers is the pattern.


That's going to be beautiful and looking forward to the October lace party on this.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just popping in again. I can't remember all I have read, but Jane's Dancing Bees is stunning. I am looking forward to resuming my knitting on that when I get home. I justordered a copy of a book, which may be awaiting me when I get home. My cousin has a copy that Ihave looked through and has a lot (300 in all) patterns, that I really liked, so I just went to Amazon and ordered. It's The New Knitting Stitch Library by Lesley Stanfield. I ordered a used copy that cost $7.54 including shipping. Realized ordering was easier than picking up a copy here!
> 
> Had a couple of hours in London earlier today. Hopefully we will get in again a couple of times this coming week. I have to have my London fix!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great book, Sue. Your pictures are lovely and I'm so glad you're getting your London fix!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I must be going through a "blue period" - just realized as I took a picture of the first clue of Cuerda Seca - but I purposefully chose blue because the original pottery used this very shade. I was also interested in trying out the mink yarn.


Oooh, that's so pretty, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh that is great DFL... I am using lace weight too  and this is going to be so pretty.. I can't wait to see just how yours develops


I'm going to use lace weight for mine, too.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So many posts !
Dfl ..great work .Is the project for Oct the one by beadsnknits ?
Linda ...the case I can spare but you fill it yourself .If your enabling was less succesful I might have filled it for you ! Add MILs generous contribution and chiefly enjoy .
Ros...bears.covers,clothes all lovely .Enjoy the visit by the family .
Jane ..need my thesaurus to look up all the words to describe the shawl and the start of your next piece. Perhaps Tango is confused being dressed up in an effeminate accesory ! My little Hector is similar looking but smaller.
Norma.I had received the grey having chosen it for the Dec .Boo project and the blue for an ocean one.Attila is handsome.
Sue .enjoy London .Have you been on the Eye?
Toni ..beautiful wood in those pics.
Tricia....you will be busy with the charity knitting.
Pam...Are you home ?
Tanya ....I took Hector to a Homeopathic Vet to-day .She is making a concoction up to try to stop his nervousness .Hope to pick it up Tues .as she needs to research more before making a final decision.
Roni....All Ok with You? 
Aimee .. Spent hours trying to decide on what to make ,waiting for beads ,choosing yarn ,and will probably get started with Voodoo on Oct 1st .
Julie ,lovely pink although it is a shade I never wear .
No news of Mel? I am now off to bed .Hector allows me about 5 hours before he needs to "go " Hope the time lengthens as he gets older &#128543;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Lovely colour; blues photograph so well. I went through a blue period erlier this year, though mainly lighter summer blues. It looks like you are getting really good stitch definition with the yarn.


Thank you, Linda 
The yarn is knitting up beautifully - really clear image of the lace with very little stretching. I think that they discontinued this line, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam...Are you home ?


I am. Our trip doesn't begin until the 16th. Lots to do to get organised before then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> So many posts !
> Dfl ..great work .Is the project for Oct the one by beadsnknits ?
> Linda ...the case I can spare but you fill it yourself .If your enabling was less succesful I might have filled it for you ! Add MILs generous contribution and chiefly enjoy .
> Ros...bears.covers,clothes all lovely .Enjoy the visit by the family .
> ...


The last pup I trained from tiny caught on very quickly, that he did not like being all night with the smells, he was able to be isolated in the laundry. Ringo had a few accidents as a 5 -6 month old, when I first got him, but lately the only problem has been once when he had an upset tummy, hopefully it won't take Hector long! 
The colour of the Guernsey is much more red than it shows on my monitor- I don't wear red a lot, but it is nice for a change, and it looks like I will have more than a cone left over.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice Julie that is a lot of yarn I am sure you could wip out a few items that would look stunning in that color .. I find myself trying very hard not to buy red yarn but I am so drawn to it.. I end up with lots in my stash.. that and blue's


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Uh oh look what I found .. I was thinking of all you bead junkies LOL
http://www.kieranfoley.com/knit_lab_harry_clarke.html
you at first see the inspiration then scroll down for the shawl 

this is it on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harry-clarke


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--So good you got Hector to a Hom Vet. Am interested in what the combo remedy will be. I was trained classically so only gave 1 remedy at a time. Hope the remedy will work. Let me know.

I know how you feel about needing a thesaurus. Have oft times thought to pull one out to find different adjectives to use. Maybe you will find some to introduce here.

Hope Hector lets you get some sleep.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane --is your blue mink lace wt or fingering?


It is heavy lace or light fingering - take your pick - I would lean toward the latter by the feel of it.


> It looks delicious.


It is that.


> My mink scarf is very drapey and when blocked don't think it will hold its shape well.


I am wondering about that, too. Also thinking that this would be so nice as a scarf - so soft against the skin - as opposed to a shawl which is generally over clothing.


> As for color I just realized I have been doing brown...


Well, it was almost a forced choice, wasn't it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely start with your mink yarn, Jane. 

Welcome, Susan. Chime in more often. We'd like to get to know you. 

Aimee'smom, you are being just as creative as we are, just in the kitchen instead of the armchair. 

I should finish my Cancun top this weekend. Can't wait. Then I need to get to work on DD's birthday present.  Entrelac, here I come.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's so absolutely beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Pam 


> I've begun the border but it's languishing a bit ...


Why don't you just do so many reps a day - like 5, say. That way, the pattern repeat will stay in your head but it won't be so tedious.


> ...I'm taking care of Clue 1 of Mountain Trails


I did most of that clue the other night but couldn't decide on which beads to use so I put 3 different beads in as I knit the 2nd last row. I will do that final row tonight - replacing the beads as I go. I still haven't really decided - but have cut it down to two - having eliminated the nicest of them but they would get lost in the yarn & that would be a shame.


> ...want to get started on Lace Eater.


Me, too, but I think that I will wait until the KAL starts & use the time to make some movement on some other things - like the September clue of the 2015 scarf.


> ...Have several WIPs I should be working on instead of adding more, but I just can't help myself!


Well, now I just can't imagine how you would get yourself in that kind of fix!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oooh, that's so pretty, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, it was almost a forced choice, wasn't it?


The mink does feel wonderful on the skin and am hoping that luxurious feel will sell it. The neighbors yarn was sort of chosen for me, but I chose the tan/beige mink and the alpaca was a natural color and I think I had hoped the tweedy effect would make it somewhat brighter, but it doesn't really. Guess will just call this my brown period. Am thinking of doing the lace edge on the Cinnamon Grace in a contrasting color--maybe a dark cream color to pick up the lighter colors in the tweed if I can find some
in alpaca or a fingering cashmere from ICE yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Nice Julie that is a lot of yarn I am sure you could wip out a few items that would look stunning in that color .. I find myself trying very hard not to buy red yarn but I am so drawn to it.. I end up with lots in my stash.. that and blue's


It will depend on the complexity of the design. I have very little red. More blues, greens and purples, amongst what I have chosen.
Each cone is 500g.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ....Is the project for Oct the one by beadsnknits ?


Yes - it was free for a while.


> Jane ..need my thesaurus to look up all the words to describe the shawl and the start of your next piece.


Thank you, Ann 


> My little Hector is similar looking but smaller.


I was thinking the same thing.


> Hector allows me about 5 hours before he needs to "go " Hope the time lengthens as he gets older 😟


Tango can last a full day without "going". If it's raining really hard, he might not even come downstairs all day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Uh oh look what I found .. I was thinking of all you bead junkies LOL...


I know that you weren't talking to me - but isn't it lovely?
;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I know that you weren't talking to me - but isn't it lovely?
> ;-)


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely start with your mink yarn, Jane.


Thank you, Bev 


> I should finish my Cancun top this weekend....


Looking forward to pics!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Am thinking of doing the lace edge on the Cinnamon Grace in a contrasting color--maybe a dark cream color to pick up the lighter colors in the tweed....


That sounds nice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Uh oh look what I found .. I was thinking of all you bead junkies LOL
> http://www.kieranfoley.com/knit_lab_harry_clarke.html
> you at first see the inspiration then scroll down for the shawl
> 
> ...


Very pretty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now I just can't imagine how you would get yourself in that kind of fix!


Me either! !!!  I need to do my September clue of the beaded lace, too. I may just wait, too, for the KAL to begin Lace Eater. Still on the fence about that. Good advice about just doing five repeats a day on the DB border. Manageable. Looking forward to seeing which beads you decide on for Mountain Trails. I'm going yo finish up that one tonight and then my September clue. Will work on DB a bit tomorrow and then see which WIP I feel like working on.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma your grandson is such a cutie. Wonderful that he loved his first day of daycare.

Ros, I love your new bear, Neil. And what a cute idea to,make bears for a wedding gift.

Jane, the Dancing Bees turned out spectacular. Lovely color, beads, and stitching. And I do like to see dear Tango modeling for you. He is such a good boy!
Also love your new start. I have lots of blue too. My forest and the 2015 beaded advent scarf. It is such a pretty color and there are so many shades.

DFL, that start on Fuschia is wonderful. Love the yarn color and the yarn! I am getting so psyched for doing this! 

Glad you are enjoying London Sue! Thanks for sharing the pictures. That book sounds good too and great price.

I am still moving along slowly on the advent scarf - just finished day 6. That was an interesting stitch. It was k3 tog through the back loop, leave the 3 stitches in the left needle, do a yo, and knit the 3 stitches tbl again and slip the stitch to the right needle. I had not done this before and it was fun to finally get it! Also like the way it looks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am still moving along slowly on the advent scarf - just finished day 6. That was an interesting stitch. It was k3 tog through the back loop, leave the 3 stitches in the left needle, do a yo, and knit the 3 stitches tbl again and slip the stitch to the right needle. I had not done this before and it was fun to finally get it! Also like the way it looks.


Another WIP I need to get back to.  OK. I'm off to do something.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Linda
> The yarn is knitting up beautifully - really clear image of the lace with very little stretching. I think that they discontinued this line, though.


Don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Uh oh look what I found .. I was thinking of all you bead junkies LOL
> http://www.kieranfoley.com/knit_lab_harry_clarke.html
> you at first see the inspiration then scroll down for the shawl
> 
> ...


Isn't that beautiful. I've favourited it to look at later. Thanks for the link, Ronie.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I know that you weren't talking to me - but isn't it lovely?
> ;-)


Jane, you make me laugh. 😅 
I had favorited that pattern a long time ago so that I would be able to find it again in case I decided to go for it. And that was before I ever contemplated really doing beads.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, your Dancing Bees is Gorgeous and Tango is once again perfectly modeling your beautiful creation.
> 
> Toni, I've been enjoying the pictures of Glensheen Mansion.
> 
> I've been "lurking" around this LP. I just don't know how you all do it. Knitting, working, housework, and time to read LP. You are all amazing women!! You go girls!!!


Glad you are enjoying the tour, Susan! We just are octopus knitters like Ros and multi-task all of the time. Well, I don't. The dust bunnies occasionally get my attention.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Glad you are enjoying the tour, Susan! We just are octopus knitters like Ros and multi-task all of the time. Well, I don't. The dust bunnies occasionally get my attention.


Minez, too, occasionally.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, the Dancing Bees turned out spectacular. Lovely color, beads, and stitching. And I do like to see dear Tango modeling for you. He is such a good boy!
> Also love your new start.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Don't you hate when that happens?


Yes - Knit Picks discontinued the Shimmer Lace when I first discovered lace weight knitting & it was so disappointing. I have some left but I hate to use it because then it is gone!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful start with that blue, Jane! I know what you mean about colors going in streaks. I do the same thing. 

Congratulations, Aimee's mom, on all of your canning! That is a wonderful project to get done. 

Happy Knitting!

(My son made 4 tackles during the football game tonight! Woo Woo!!!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - Knit Picks discontinued the Shimmer Lace when I first discovered lace weight knitting & it was so disappointing. I have some left but I hate to use it because then it is gone!


I really liked their Shimmer Lace, also.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> (My son made 4 tackles during the football game tonight! Woo Woo!!!)


That's awesome! Well done your DS!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Beautiful start with that blue, Jane!


Thank you, Toni 


> (My son made 4 tackles during the football game tonight! Woo Woo!!!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I have seen Wisteria roots do that, literally growing up under the house siding. Plants have a very strong vital force.
> 
> There is a formula for making a remedy to kill unwanted weeds. Will try to put it together and send. It will be pretty easy to make and may be worth a try. The price will be right.


Sounds good. I've been trying to find something but no luck so far. It is about like marigolds and squash beetles.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*tamarque* --> I agree with the cup hooks...but I'm going with the #3 or #8 thread so that I can avoid rust with the "pinning".

Had to go back to page 27 before I could work up to 65+.

*jscaplen* --> I know why you pick on your canine "model"...his fur color is better than a human's! Red, green, blue --> what haven't you tried for yarn color?



tamarque said:


> Ros--I hope you didn't think I was criticizing you for working in pink? I certainly was not and do understand that was the request. I had to do 1 pink scarf for an 8 yr old who was obsessed with pink and really didn't like doing it. It is just my reaction to pink that is the problem for me, but when you have a particular request it is hard to not respond when you want to knit for them. In my case the order was to do something in pink, anything as long as it was pink, so pretty hard to not do that.


I'm not fond of pink either....but if I'm making an outfit/blanket ($?/$35 USD) or socks ($5 USD)...why not work ALL of the pink you possibly have in your stash and move it to someone who WILL wear the color.

Page 52 now...reading more.

*dragonflylace* --> I have the Fuschia Flowers on this hard drive...may not be stitching it up yet, but I don't have to worry about downloading.

Page 62-65 now.
I have Chinch (sp?) bugs on my Roma tomato plants...none of the others have them. What can you expect for a sugary tomato. Will be treating with Ortho...every other brand of stuff will probably kill the plants. Yes, I could go organic...but it's only the one variety and I want my Roma's too. Will mean washing the developed fruit...but I'm angry at the pests.

My cherry tomatoes are not infested...but are ripening nicely. And THIS year with the 2 varieties of Sage...anyone want dressing to go with their Turkey...or substitute (depending on diet choice).

I want Summer Savory...but can either send a few seed or leaves or Sage for the Savory seed (want next years planting assured).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post. Internet woes last night :-(


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Enjoying reading about all the different wips and patterns on offer. Quite envious seeing the different projects getting started. I have hardly touched my knitting here since the first couple of days. I know I am hopelessly behind and will have a lot of catching up to do. Don't know where I will start. Do you know what we are planning doing today, maybe a walk into,the local village. My cousin's husband is participating in a bowls match today and tomorrow, so maybe we will go and watch that. Don't know if you are familiar with it.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowls

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I hope you are all having a lovely day/evening. I will try to catch up later. Jackson and his Mum & Dad are here so I am just popping in quickly. Both bears are done, Yay!!!! &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am glad you got your Techie things sorted. I have been having internet trouble all week. It is so frustrating


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I must be going through a "blue period" - just realized as I took a picture of the first clue of Cuerda Seca - but I purposefully chose blue because the original pottery used this very shade. I was also interested in trying out the mink yarn.


Gorgeous how are you finding it? I have gradient yarn I bought ages ago that I am going to use for this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, your Dancing Bees is Gorgeous and Tango is once again perfectly modeling your beautiful creation.
> 
> Toni, I've been enjoying the pictures of Glensheen Mansion.
> 
> I've been "lurking" around this LP. I just don't know how you all do it. Knitting, working, housework, and time to read LP. You are all amazing women!! You go girls!!!


It is great to see you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Aimee'smom said:


> Ladies - I am riddled with lace-envy - They are all lovely!!
> Have not done more than an inch on my poor sock in a week - but I have reduced at least 8 gallons of SanMarzano tomatoes to 8 pints of puree and diced a bunch of peppers for the freezer. ...and...


Wow, I am not surprised your sock has grown slowly. I am surprised you have had any time at all or energy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - Knit Picks discontinued the Shimmer Lace when I first discovered lace weight knitting & it was so disappointing. I have some left but I hate to use it because then it is gone!


Two suppliers of yarn I love have disappeared this year. The knitwitches was due to retirement - the poor woman's back couldn't take the bending and lifting any more while Amanda from the Natural Dye Studio found the dying was taking too much time away from designing, as well as increasingly finding it difficult to source her natural dye ingredients, the yellows especially. I have a little stash of each which I save for special projects, like the upcoming Boo Knits Voodoo and DFL's Fuschia Flowers


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Uh oh look what I found .. I was thinking of all you bead junkies LOL
> http://www.kieranfoley.com/knit_lab_harry_clarke.html
> you at first see the inspiration then scroll down for the shawl
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I was delighted with my yarn. Thank you for the heads up. I am pleased the trip to the vet had results.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The couple are so sweet, Ros :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> (My son made 4 tackles during the football game tonight! Woo Woo!!!)


How exciting, Toni!! Bet you were screaming with the rest of them. 

Ros, your bears are gorgeous!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> (My son made 4 tackles during the football game tonight! Woo Woo!!!)


Super! Bet he's happy. Must have been fun to watch!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sounds good. I've been trying to find something but no luck so far. It is about like marigolds and squash beetles.


I am a mass murderer of squash bugs I must confess ;-) they are now all over my beans as well as the squash and pumpkins! And I have marigolds right next to all those plants! Very frustrating.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all having a lovely day/evening. I will try to catch up later. Jackson and his Mum & Dad are here so I am just popping in quickly. Both bears are done, Yay!!!! 💞


These are soooo cute! Enjoy your visitors


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Enjoying reading about all the different wips and patterns on offer. Quite envious seeing the different projects getting started. I have hardly touched my knitting here since the first couple of days. I know I am hopelessly behind and will have a lot of catching up to do. Don't know where I will start. Do you know what we are planning doing today, maybe a walk into,the local village. My cousin's husband is participating in a bowls match today and tomorrow, so maybe we will go and watch that. Don't know if you are familiar with it.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowls
> 
> Sue


That is an interesting game Sue. I think I have seen one similar in NYC Central Park - Bocce, I think it was called. Have fun watching, if you decide to go  and certainly don't stress about not getting knitting done. I am sure you will catch up on your knitting in no time when you get home!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - Knit Picks discontinued the Shimmer Lace when I first discovered lace weight knitting & it was so disappointing. I have some left but I hate to use it because then it is gone!


Jane--I have found discontinued yarn many times by doing an online search for that yarn. Did that with the cotton for the Madryn shawl most recently and found it in the UK at a shop that specialized in hard to find yarns. They sold a basket of 8 balls of that yarn with free shipping, so now I have a bunch of it. You never know till you look.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *tamarque* --> I agree with the cup hooks...but I'm going with the #3 or #8 thread so that I can avoid rust with the "pinning".
> 
> Had to go back to page 27 before I could work up to 65+.
> 
> ...


Karen--the cup hooks on the blocking frame go into the PVC pipe. You use stainless steel blocking wires or other non-rusting hardware in the knitted project (coiless safety pins for example). Then use the crochet thread to tie the project to the cup hooks. No rust to be had.

Have you tried a garlic/hot pepper solution for the cinch bugs? I would do anything but Ortho which is pure toxicity and you have no idea whether the plant is taking it up into the fruit itself so there will be no washing it off. Have you gone online to search for an organic/holistic solution (pardon the pun) for these bugs?

I dont have pink in my stash. Every other color but pink. The one pink that I had was used on a child's scarf who demanded only pink and I was happy to get rid of the yarn which was part of a batch of yarn I inherited. Even my gd doesn't like pink. She is one after my own heart--a purple person! Yea!!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> The dust bunnies occasionally get my attention.


Dust Bunnies? Off to research this new animal with spinnable fur!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> (My son made 4 tackles during the football game tonight! Woo Woo!!!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Both bears are done, Yay!!!! 💞


Cutie pies!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Enjoying reading about all the different wips and patterns on offer. Quite envious seeing the different projects getting started. I have hardly touched my knitting here since the first couple of days. I know I am hopelessly behind and will have a lot of catching up to do. Don't know where I will start. Do you know what we are planning doing today, maybe a walk into,the local village. My cousin's husband is participating in a bowls match today and tomorrow, so maybe we will go and watch that. Don't know if you are familiar with it.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowls
> 
> Sue


Interesting Sue. Never heard of this game before. Playing on a curved surface sounds challenging. It sounds similar to the Italian game Bocci. In NY you would see it in Italian communities, especially with the older men.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all having a lovely day/evening. I will try to catch up later. Jackson and his Mum & Dad are here so I am just popping in quickly. Both bears are done, Yay!!!! 💞


Enjoy your time with the little guy and his mum and dad. The bears look great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all having a lovely day/evening. I will try to catch up later. Jackson and his Mum & Dad are here so I am just popping in quickly. Both bears are done, Yay!!!! 💞


Too adorable. I must make one of these soon before the new babies are too old for them


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is an interesting game Sue. I think I have seen one similar in NYC Central Park - Bocce, I think it was called. Have fun watching, if you decide to go  and certainly don't stress about not getting knitting done. I am sure you will catch up on your knitting in no time when you get home!


It is interesting. We have one similar in one of the large parks here in the Seattle area. I agree, Sue, you'll catch up on your knitting quickly when you return home.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am a mass murderer of squash bugs I must confess ;-) they are now all over my beans as well as the squash and pumpkins! And I have marigolds right next to all those plants! Very frustrating.


I love planting marigolds but have never found them to get rid of the bugs that I can tell. They are just so beautiful and have so many colors and sizes. Particularly love the large African marigolds. Need to find my notes on these bugs for everyone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is an interesting game Sue. I think I have seen one similar in NYC Central Park - Bocce, I think it was called. Have fun watching, if you decide to go  and certainly don't stress about not getting knitting done. I am sure you will catch up on your knitting in no time when you get home!


Just posted the same memory of Bocci (sp)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Squash bugs: here are 2 simple methods for dealing with squash bugs that are non-toxic.

You can also try Safer Solutions products which are considered safe to use. They should be available in most decent garden centers and are considered natural.

Pyrethrin is an active ingredient which is not really considered organic any longer but is a lot safer to use than Ortho or other highly toxic chemicals.

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/kill-squash-bugs-killing-ladybugs-22177.html

http://extension.arizona.edu/sites/extension.arizona.edu/files/resources/vegetgardeninsecthandout.pdf

Now need to find my homeopathic notes to see what I used in the past.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, your Dancing Bees is Gorgeous and Tango is once again perfectly modeling your beautiful creation.
> 
> Toni, I've been enjoying the pictures of Glensheen Mansion.
> 
> I've been "lurking" around this LP. I just don't know how you all do it. Knitting, working, housework, and time to read LP. You are all amazing women!! You go girls!!!


I have to set time limits on myself  I also have to have the house at least presentable before I get lost in my hobby's.. I do have to admit sometimes my time gets away from me!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for your congratulations to DS. 

Sue, thank you for the tour of London.  Glensheen has a lawn bowling area (at the top of the site map on p.4, next to the tennis court). I wonder if it was modeled after this game. Curling seems to have a similar strategy, also.

Those teddy bears are wonderful, Ros!!! Enjoy your family time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Enjoying reading about all the different wips and patterns on offer. Quite envious seeing the different projects getting started. I have hardly touched my knitting here since the first couple of days. I know I am hopelessly behind and will have a lot of catching up to do. Don't know where I will start. Do you know what we are planning doing today, maybe a walk into,the local village. My cousin's husband is participating in a bowls match today and tomorrow, so maybe we will go and watch that. Don't know if you are familiar with it.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowls
> 
> Sue


It sounds like you have been kept busy  I have not heard of it spelled the way you did but the Bocce or Boccia balls are sold here.. I have seen them at Sears  it looks like a fun sport almost a cross between bowling and shuffle boards..

WOO HOO!! Toni congrats to your son.. I bet he was grinning from ear to ear all night


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until: September 05, 2015, Midnight, US Central Time
Code: DAY20FREE
Bows & Shells Hat by Shannon Kilmartin/The Hookeraholic Crochet
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bows--shells-hat

Crochet vintage collared vest by Maz Kwok
http://beacrafter.com/crochet-vintage-collared-vest/

Women's Hooded Vest by Maz Kwok
http://beacrafter.com/crochet-hooded-vest/

January Cowl by Annie Baker
http://jumpercablesknitting.com/2010/12/13/january-cowl/
This looks like a quick knit - would be nice in a flowing colour change - like Chroma, maybe.

Isadora by Louisa Harding
http://knittingfever.com/louisa-harding/pattern/isadora-long-cowl/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we finally got on a boat!!! We are taking the 80 mile jet boat trip at noon today.. I'll try to get lots of pictures. I am so bad at uploading them here.. I will have pages and pages to share before I get them all here...LOL I still have to weave in ends and block my Advent scarf and I have to block my cowl and weave in those ends  but I did get the first chart of LE done and have taken a look at chart 2!! oh man I am glad I found that highlighter tape...I suppose a person could cut it up and tape it together so it is easier to read?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *jscaplen* --> I know why you pick on your canine "model"...his fur color is better than a human's! Red, green, blue --> what haven't you tried for yarn color?...


You know what they say: Anything suits beauty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Do you know what we are planning doing today, maybe a walk into,the local village. ...a bowls match today and tomorrow...


Enjoy!
I am sure that you could get a few rows in while watching that match, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Both bears are done, Yay!!!! 💞


Lovely!
Don't spoil Jackson tooooo much!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well we finally got on a boat!!! We are taking the 80 mile jet boat trip at noon today.. I'll try to get lots of pictures. I am so bad at uploading them here.. I will have pages and pages to share before I get them all here...LOL I still have to weave in ends and block my Advent scarf and I have to block my cowl and weave in those ends  but I did get the first chart of LE done and have taken a look at chart 2!! oh man I am glad I found that highlighter tape...I suppose a person could cut it up and tape it together so it is easier to read?


That's great, Ronie! Have a great time. Looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you, Norma 


> how are you finding it?


This first clue knits up very quickly - you'll want to knit to the end. 


> I have gradient yarn I bought ages ago that I am going to use for this.


Should be lovely in a gradient!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...You never know till you look.


True - but I think they are exclusive sellers of their line.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Dust Bunnies? Off to research this new animal with spinnable fur!


Great minds think alike (you know the rest of that - but it doesn't apply to us!) - I picked up a dust bunny the other day & wondered if I could knit something out of it.
I seem to recall someone recycling dryer lint, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Glensheen has a lawn bowling area...Curling seems to have a similar strategy, also....


They all have a similar principle. The French call their version Pétanque or Boules.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well we finally got on a boat!!!


Have fun, Ronie! 


> I still have to weave in ends and block my Advent scarf and I have to block my cowl and weave in those ends


...waiting patiently for those photos. 


> I did get the first chart of LE done ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, darn! The The Cashmere Co-op has 40% off 42 cashmere colors through Labor Day weekend.
http://www.thecashmereco-op.com

Double darn! I looked at the clearance section & ordered more mink.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> True - but I think they are exclusive sellers of their line.


I think you could try Ebay, Ravelry, Yarndex or just a general search. It might be worth a few minutes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They all have a similar principle. The French call their version Pétanque or Boules.


A really good proletarian sport that is very transportable. I would venture a guess that many cultures throughout the ages had some kind of similar ball game. Even Native Americans and the S. American Incas. People have always like to throw things!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn! The The Cashmere Co-op has 40% off 42 cashmere colors through Labor Day weekend.
> http://www.thecashmereco-op.com
> 
> Double darn! I looked at the clearance section & ordered more mink.


Oh you poor baby. Sit down and have a glass of red wine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is strictly at the research stage. One of my DD's would like me to knit her a poncho. I found this pattern in French. It looks like two rectangles knit in a seed stitch and a 6 st cable in a bulky yarn. Other patterns have called for approximately 1400+ yards of yarn. Would this one be about the same? Would you mind checking for me, Jane or any other French linguist? http://sistersinwool.wix.com/sistersinwool#!-le-poncho-dalexis/cazo

Thank you!!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

(My son made 4 tackles during the football game tonight! Woo Woo!!!)[/quote]
How exciting for him and for you. Did they win the game?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well we finally got on a boat!!! We are taking the 80 mile jet boat trip at noon today.. I'll try to get lots of pictures. I am so bad at uploading them here.. I will have pages and pages to share before I get them all here...LOL I still have to weave in ends and block my Advent scarf and I have to block my cowl and weave in those ends  but I did get the first chart of LE done and have taken a look at chart 2!! oh man I am glad I found that highlighter tape...I suppose a person could cut it up and tape it together so it is easier to read?


Yeah! Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Great minds think alike (you know the rest of that - but it doesn't apply to us!) - I picked up a dust bunny the other day & wondered if I could knit something out of it.
> I seem to recall someone recycling dryer lint, too.


 :thumbup: It could be an interesting project.  Happy Spinning, Elizabeth!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> (My son made 4 tackles during the football game tonight! Woo Woo!!!)


How exciting for him and for you. Did they win the game?[/quote]

Thank you! Yes, they did! It has been a pretty exciting season so far - and I know NOTHING of football. (I am learning quickly though.  )


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> I am a mass murderer of squash bugs I must confess ;-) they are now all over my beans as well as the squash and pumpkins! And I have marigolds right next to all those plants! Very frustrating.


I was squashing every beetle I found. Picked leaves with eggs on them until the leaves made a very lacy design and put the piece of leaf with eggs on it in a bottle with a lid. Would think I had them all to go out and find more the next day. Do they blow in? What else do they attach?

I had beautiful squash plants one day and limp, dyeing plants the next. I grew marigolds together with the squash, broke off marigold and put it around the base of the squash, even bruising the stems to make the smell stronger, no luck.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn! The The Cashmere Co-op has 40% off 42 cashmere colors through Labor Day weekend.
> http://www.thecashmereco-op.com
> 
> Double darn! I looked at the clearance section & ordered more mink.


Their pic of the 3 goats 'laughing' was too funny.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I would venture a guess that many cultures throughout the ages had some kind of similar ball game...


Probably started with rocks.
People like to throw rocks. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh you poor baby. Sit down and have a glass of red wine.


Only 12:42 - people would talk.
I just got confirmation that my order was shipped! Speedy service!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... One of my DD's would like me to knit her a poncho....


I remember coming across a really nice one a little while back.


> I found this pattern in French....Would you mind checking for me, Jane...


Sure - no problem - have to hang out the clothes first. I'll probably have to go out in a boat to retrieve them, mind you.
I'll look for that other pattern, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Their pic of the 3 goats 'laughing' was too funny.


I went back to check it but can't find it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I was squashing every beetle I found. Picked leaves with eggs on them until the leaves made a very lacy design and put the piece of leaf with eggs on it in a bottle with a lid. Would think I had them all to go out and find more the next day. Do they blow in? What else do they attach?
> 
> I had beautiful squash plants one day and limp, dyeing plants the next. I grew marigolds together with the squash, broke off marigold and put it around the base of the squash, even bruising the stems to make the smell stronger, no luck.


I just had a healthy zucchini plant totally collapse overbite. The yellow neck squash next to it is okay so far. Dont know what killed my plant but haven't looked too closely. Should tear it out and discard--later today.

Did you read the articles I sent. Very simple home made solutions and/or use of Safer Solutions products. Very frustrating.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I went back to check it but can't find it.


It was at the top of the page where the pics keep changing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Probably started with rocks.
> People like to throw rocks. ;-)


Most likely--rocks and sticks and later spears.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It was at the top of the page where the pics keep changing.


It wasn't there when I looked either. Oh, well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sure - no problem - have to hang out the clothes first. I'll probably have to go out in a boat to retrieve them, mind you.
> I'll look for that other pattern, too.


Thank you, Jane!

Maybe double clip your laundry?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--you sure have had some busy needles. Lots finished. Must feel so good.

And enjoy your boat ride. You have waited a long time for your turn.

Toni--know how proud you are of your son's athletic prowess. Good for him


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sure - no problem - have to hang out the clothes first. I'll probably have to go out in a boat to retrieve them, mind you.
> I'll look for that other pattern, too.


Great excuse for a boat ride.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I went back to check it but can't find it.


Don't know about that "flash screen image"...but check out: http://www.thecashmereco-op.com/collections/clearance-specials

Tempted? Still trying to match that green I want.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It was at the top of the page where the pics keep changing.


I cycled through them - the options weren't always the same but I think that I found it now - two up front & one behind. I think that they are mocking us. Lovely coats.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Most likely--rocks and sticks and later spears.


We had a game here in Newfoundland - probably of Irish origins - similar to baseball/cricket. We call it Piddley (some call it Tiddly) - played with sticks & stones. I really should sit down with my older siblings & see if we can remember how it was played - record it. It was something that Dad played as a boy but we did it as a family a couple of times.

... just did a search & actually found some info on it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--because i have nothing else to do in life, spent some time trying to decipher that poncho pattern. The yarn is Phildar, species Partner. Here is a link to that yarn from Yarndex:

http://www.yarndex.com/yarn.cfm?yarn_id=4074

The patten says Partner 6 which makes me think it is 6 balls of yarn however, that would never be enough of this pattern. There are only 82 yds/ball in a heavy worsted wt.

I would check other poncho patterns of this size to guestimate how much yarn you will need. Lionbrand might be an easy site to do this as they have a lot of poncho patterns there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...but check out: http://www.thecashmereco-op.com/collections/clearance-specials
> Tempted? ...


Yes - I was tempted & I succumbed.


> Still trying to match that green I want.


I thought that you found something on KnitPicks? Tye have a great range in Palette & a few other lines.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great minds think alike (you know the rest of that - but it doesn't apply to us!) - I picked up a dust bunny the other day & wondered if I could knit something out of it.
> I seem to recall someone recycling dryer lint, too.


yesterday my husband thought we had a mouse!!! it was just a dust bunny in the laundryroom LOL They are just a fact of life I guess..LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are two Columbian Emerald images I grabbed the image of...and when you see the price of the Etsy sourced gem...I am not cheap.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I just had a healthy zucchini plant totally collapse overbite. The yellow neck squash next to it is okay so far. Dont know what killed my plant but haven't looked too closely. Should tear it out and discard--later today.
> 
> Did you read the articles I sent. Very simple home made solutions and/or use of Safer Solutions products. Very frustrating.


Read them. Have tried most of it with no luck. I empty the planters mix the soil and add perlite (sp) and compost every year. Plants are removed from the planters at the end of the growing season. There are praying mantis around. I see them but not in the garden. I even flood the planter with water to force the beetles out of the soil so they can be caught. There is a drain hole in the side of the planters so excess water does not stand around the plants and roots.

Think I'll try to plant fall turnips. See what else I can grow. My folks never had a fall garden. We had a huge garden and were tired of gardening and thinking about cutting fire wood by now. Had been canning and freezing all summer too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that you found something on KnitPicks? They have a great range in Palette & a few other lines.


Look above at the pretty stones.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I am so excited.. the sky is blue and there is very breeze.. plus up river will be nice and warm.. 

Karen those are beautiful.. a bit spendy though 

all these patterns and yarn sales are tempting me... I still have a WIP to finish up and my LE shawl to do.. so I can be content right now...

I also had a tomato planter die! I wonder what is going on.. I don't see any bugs but one week it is beautiful and this week it is shriveled up an wanting to lay down and die


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

The 3 laughing goats are there. Last picture in the changing pictures. After the goat with cork screw horns laying in the grass. There must be 6 or 7 different pictures of goats.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Karen those are beautiful.. a bit spendy though


One thing to remember on gemstone sales...if they have a dark or grey-ish background...they are trying to fool you by disguising the flaws in the stones. Note that I'm only showing two different stones with WHITE backgrounds. Fewer unpleasant surprises...no matter the actual carat weight of the stones chosen!

Feel free to present me with different website choices if and when you go to select any gemstones. I have dealt with a few out there...and I do have a decent eye for a good buy...even if you just PM me...I'll look and give an opinion.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks everyone... I am so excited.. the sky is blue and there is very breeze.. plus up river will be nice and warm..
> 
> Karen those are beautiful.. a bit spendy though
> 
> ...


Tomato worms? They are hard to see. Blend so well with the stems. Basil seems to help as does some thyme and mint. I've only found 2 worms all season. Something is striping leaves on my tomatoes and I don't see any bugs either.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The patten says Partner 6 which makes me think it is 6 balls of yarn....


No, the 6 is part of the name of the yarn.
I found it on the Love Knitting site. 
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/phildar-partner-6?gclid=CJKMt9Gi4McCFcESHwodIKkLXw¤cy=CAD&utm_campaign=259238713&utm_term=phildar%20partner%206
Ball Weight: 1.75oz Yarn Length: 66m (72 yds)

The pattern doesn't indicate how much yarn you need & the explanation is very short. There are two same size triangles plus the collar. It uses 3 stitches: reverse st st, seed stitch & a cable. There is a question on the page as to whether it should be 72 stitches cast on instead of 82. If you want it translated, I can do that for you.

I think, as Tanya, suggests, you'll have to consult similar patterns for an idea of how much yarn you'll need... or knit a swatch to see how the yarn gets consumed - says to make each rectangle 70cm long.

Did she indicate what she wanted in terms of weight & texture?
Here is a note from one of the patterns that I have - a lacy one, neck down, no sewing:
6 x 50g balls Aran weight (18 st/4") 100% cotton yarn for body of poncho, plus optional edging (as shown in photo), uses 3 x 50g balls.

Aran Weight Victorian Lace Poncho by Michelle Ciccariello
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-weight-victorian-lace-poncho
& there is a DK version of the same thing
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dk-weight-victorian-lace-poncho

This one is quite simple - same principle of 2 rectangles - says 800 - 1200 yards.
Poncho #3172 by Bernat Design Studio
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poncho-3172


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This one is nice
Irish Knit Poncho by Adele Huey McCall
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-knit-poncho

& this is a cape but should be adaptable (I've admired this one for a while)
Kathy Kelly Cabled Capelet by Renate Haeckler
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kathy-kelly-cabled-capelet


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks everyone... I am so excited.. the sky is blue and there is very breeze.. plus up river will be nice and warm..
> 
> Karen those are beautiful.. a bit spendy though
> 
> ...


If it is still alive, you might to hit a HFS and buy some Carbo Veg, homeopathic remedy, 6c or 30c potency depending on what they have. Put a few pellets into a bottle of preferably distilled water and let dissolve. Shake vigorously 50x and then feed the plant roots. Carbo Veg is good for reviving things close to death.

The weather is so crazy this year that the pests and diseases are unpredictable. My squash plant just keeled over and died overnight. Other things are just beginning to show growth. My volunteer tomatoes have all decided to pop up this past 10 days and my cleome barely showed themselves this year when usually there are 50-100 plants that want to be here. Nuts.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tanya,
I just saw a new (to me) idea called microwave cozies. Look like hot pads. Some were made to fit around bowls/containers to keep your hands safer from hot dishes. There was one picture that looked like squares (hot pads with a new name?).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am back. And I am on page 4 of 70. It's gonna take a bit to catch up, lol. Since I have not read all 64 pages hence do not know the goings-on I'll just start with the hope that all had a great week. 

My week was a bit short as we left a couple of days late but the weather held out for the remainder of the week, albeit very hot. DH came for the first couple of days then my mom and an aunt came (DH went home) to finish out the week. DH and I did get to see the Atlas rocket launch early Wed morning. Wow, what a great sight. I've seen the Space Shuttle launch from home but we were so much closer this time. Beautiful to watch. I know this is Toni's travelogue fortnight but do have a couple of photos. The first is the view from my front door, you can see how close the water is - no shoes needed. The second photo is the view looking north from my door. Not a great photo but you can see a bit of the beach. The water was the perfect temperature for swimming (or just bobbing in the light swells). The third is from one of the bridges I ride over (I do both, five mile laps). The waterway is the Intracoastal Waterway and is quite popular with boaters. My timeshare unit is on the barrier island - for those who wish to look it up it is called the Driftwood Resort in Vero Beach.

I took Dancing Bees and Forest with me to work on. Sadly Forest never came out of the bag  I had worked on Dancing Bees (Clue 4) over the weekend and during the first couple of days of this past week. Then I discovered several misaligned stitches. Way more than acceptable (to me) as design elements (remember I already have a few frankenbees). So I spent the next day and a half tinking. Sigh. While rewinding my ball I got a kink in the yarn which no amount of work was going to undo so I had to cut my yarn. Another sigh. Attempt number two had not as many rows complete as attempt number one but it had to be frogged as well. Sighing again. Third time is a charm and last night (Fri) I finally got back to where I had started the frogging. Clue 4 is still not done but I did make more progress than if I was not on vacation. And my new yarn from KnitPicks arrived while I was away, yippee! It's for some of the MKAL's I have signed up for. And an extra set of US 6 tips 'cause I have too many things to cast on, lol.

ETA - the pics are out of order as they posted upside down so I had to re-save them upside down so they would post right side up, geesh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No, the 6 is part of the name of the yarn.
> I found it on the Love Knitting site.
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/phildar-partner-6?gclid=CJKMt9Gi4McCFcESHwodIKkLXw¤cy=CAD&utm_campaign=259238713&utm_term=phildar%20partner%206
> Ball Weight: 1.75oz Yarn Length: 66m (72 yds)
> ...


Jane--thanx for confirming there was no yardage provided on that French pattern. I thought I was missing something and only saw the name of the yarn, Partner, followed by the number 6. I think they provided both the color name and number. I sent the link for the yarn as listed on Yarndex as people should know about that site. It is a great site for checking yarn information. If you are not familiar with it, it is an index of all yarns with critical information.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I sent the link for the yarn as listed on Yarndex ....


Thanks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My cousin's Dh would quickly correct you. You don't throw, you roll!

Sue


tamarque said:


> A really good proletarian sport that is very transportable. I would venture a guess that many cultures throughout the ages had some kind of similar ball game. Even Native Americans and the S. American Incas. People have always like to throw things!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My cousin's Dh would quickly correct you. You don't throw, you roll!
> 
> Sue


I stand corrected.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am back. And I am on page 4 of 70. It's gonna take a bit to catch up, lol. ...


I have just recovered from a similar experience - but you now have more than I had to face.


> the weather held out for the remainder of the week


That's good news.


> did get to see the Atlas rocket launch ... Beautiful to watch.


I can imagine. 


> I took Dancing Bees ...discovered several misaligned stitches....So I spent the next day and a half tinking. Sigh.


Oh, darn! I sigh along with you. :-(


> Attempt number two had not as many rows complete as attempt number one but it had to be frogged as well.


With knots on top of that! Way to stick with it!


> the pics are out of order as they posted upside down...


I was trying to figure out how that water stayed up there without tumbling down on your head. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Freebie promo this weekend in honor of her new pattern, Trifecta Cowl. You can get one of her patterns for free - End of Day Monday, September 7th
Code: LaborDay 
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/mangobadango-designs


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Love those water pics! Glad you had a good and relaxing time, even through having to spend so much time in the frog pond.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Second wip finished. These are the Coins and Queues Mitts. I found it difficult to have both mitts on and take a pic - go figure! :roll:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Great minds think alike (you know the rest of that - but it doesn't apply to us!) - I picked up a dust bunny the other day & wondered if I could knit something out of it.
> I seem to recall someone recycling dryer lint, too.


I've heard the same of belly button lint. 

Jane, did you see the Mink Haze in clearance? It looked so yummy and soft-100 yards worsted-mink, mohair and cashmere.

THanks for the lovely pictures, Melanie!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Freebie promo this weekend in honor of her new pattern, Trifecta Cowl. You can get one of her patterns for free - End of Day Monday, September 7th
> Code: LaborDay
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/mangobadango-designs


Is this only on the 7th? I like her Dream On shawl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Second wip finished. These are the Coins and Queues Mitts. I found it difficult to have both mitts on and take a pic - go figure! :roll:


Super nice. Where is there 3rd arm when you need it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I've heard the same of belly button lint.
> 
> Jane, did you see the Mink Haze in clearance? It looked so yummy and soft-100 yards worsted-mink, mohair and cashmere.
> 
> THanks for the lovely pictures, Melanie!!


I, too, drooled over that worsted mink.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--just found the pics. It looks like a great and refreshing place to be. 

My sympathies for all the frog pond time. Been there more than I want to remember. But good that you stuck with it and climbed out of that muck. Always a great sense of success as well as relief.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I cycled through them - the options weren't always the same but I think that I found it now - two up front & one behind. I think that they are mocking us. Lovely coats.


Found it! They do have interesting expressions.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Well we finally got on a boat!!! We are taking the 80 mile jet boat trip at noon today.. I'll try to get lots of pictures. I am so bad at uploading them here.. I will have pages and pages to share before I get them all here...LOL I still have to weave in ends and block my Advent scarf and I have to block my cowl and weave in those ends  but I did get the first chart of LE done and have taken a look at chart 2!! oh man I am glad I found that highlighter tape...I suppose a person could cut it up and tape it together so it is easier to read?


I can't wait to see the photos :thumbup: 
I have used a magnifying glass and worked slowly for chart 2.!! Nearly finished.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am back. And I am on page 4 of 70. It's gonna take a bit to catch up, lol. Since I have not read all 64 pages hence do not know the goings-on I'll just start with the hope that all had a great week.
> 
> My week was a bit short as we left a couple of days late but the weather held out for the remainder of the week, albeit very hot. DH came for the first couple of days then my mom and an aunt came (DH went home) to finish out the week. DH and I did get to see the Atlas rocket launch early Wed morning. Wow, what a great sight. I've seen the Space Shuttle launch from home but we were so much closer this time. Beautiful to watch. I know this is Toni's travelogue fortnight but do have a couple of photos. The first is the view from my front door, you can see how close the water is - no shoes needed. The second photo is the view looking north from my door. Not a great photo but you can see a bit of the beach. The water was the perfect temperature for swimming (or just bobbing in the light swells). The third is from one of the bridges I ride over (I do both, five mile laps). The waterway is the Intracoastal Waterway and is quite popular with boaters. My timeshare unit is on the barrier island - for those who wish to look it up it is called the Driftwood Resort in Vero Beach.
> 
> ...


Stunning photos, Melanie! Thank you for sharing them! Please feel free to share more.  Sue has tantalized us with bits of the UK also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> No, the 6 is part of the name of the yarn.
> I found it on the Love Knitting site.
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/phildar-partner-6?gclid=CJKMt9Gi4McCFcESHwodIKkLXw¤cy=CAD&utm_campaign=259238713&utm_term=phildar%20partner%206
> Ball Weight: 1.75oz Yarn Length: 66m (72 yds)
> ...


Thank you, Tanya and Jane. I have received more clarification from DD for what she wants. Apparently, I am the one with the cable addiction. She wants LACE!!! I am happily surprised. 

The yellow Bernat pattern that you found, Jane, is the one she wants me to use. I have some yarn that just might work for it.

Thank you so much!!! You are the best!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Is this only on the 7th? I like her Dream On shawl.


No, it works today also. I just got the cowl. (Thank you, Jane!!!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...My sympathies for all the frog pond time. Been there more than I want to remember. But good that you stuck with it and climbed out of that muck. Always a great sense of success as well as relief.


Mine, too, Melanie! Way to stick with it. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, it works today also. I just got the cowl. (Thank you, Jane!!!)


How did you do it? When I clicked Add to Cart there was a 50% discount, not a freebie option.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are photos of the library at Glensheen. Tanya, do you have any idea what the fireplace is made from? I don't remember if they told us. It is very unique.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How did you do it? When I clicked Add to Cart there was a 50% discount, not a freebie option.


I clicked on the coupon code, then it became free when I did that part, "LaborDay".


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am back. And I am on page 4 of 70. It's gonna take a bit to catch up, lol. Since I have not read all 64 pages hence do not know the goings-on I'll just start with the hope that all had a great week.
> 
> My week was a bit short as we left a couple of days late but the weather held out for the remainder of the week, albeit very hot. DH came for the first couple of days then my mom and an aunt came (DH went home) to finish out the week. DH and I did get to see the Atlas rocket launch early Wed morning. Wow, what a great sight. I've seen the Space Shuttle launch from home but we were so much closer this time. Beautiful to watch. I know this is Toni's travelogue fortnight but do have a couple of photos. The first is the view from my front door, you can see how close the water is - no shoes needed. The second photo is the view looking north from my door. Not a great photo but you can see a bit of the beach. The water was the perfect temperature for swimming (or just bobbing in the light swells). The third is from one of the bridges I ride over (I do both, five mile laps). The waterway is the Intracoastal Waterway and is quite popular with boaters. My timeshare unit is on the barrier island - for those who wish to look it up it is called the Driftwood Resort in Vero Beach.
> 
> ...


Melanie - it looks wonderful there. Glad you had a great time away and being so close to that Atlas launch must have been amazing.

Sorry you've had such struggles with your Dancing Bees. Hope all goes smoothly now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I clicked on the coupon code, then it became free when I did that part, "LaborDay".


That's what I did, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are photos of the library at Glensheen. Tanya, do you have any idea what the fireplace is made from? I don't remember if they told us. It is very unique.


What an amazing place!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, it works today also. I just got the cowl. (Thank you, Jane!!!)


Thanx Toni. Got it now, all downloaded and saved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What an amazing place!


What page is the picture on so I can go back and look again?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This one is nice
> Irish Knit Poncho by Adele Huey McCall
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-knit-poncho
> 
> ...


Oh, I like that Irish knit poncho! 💖✨😄 Thanks Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Second wip finished. These are the Coins and Queues Mitts. I found it difficult to have both mitts on and take a pic - go figure! :roll:


Well done! Really like those mitts, Elizabeth.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am back. And I am on page 4 of 70. It's gonna take a bit to catch up, lol. Since I have not read all 64 pages hence do not know the goings-on I'll just start with the hope that all had a great week.
> 
> My week was a bit short as we left a couple of days late but the weather held out for the remainder of the week, albeit very hot. DH came for the first couple of days then my mom and an aunt came (DH went home) to finish out the week. DH and I did get to see the Atlas rocket launch early Wed morning. Wow, what a great sight. I've seen the Space Shuttle launch from home but we were so much closer this time. Beautiful to watch. I know this is Toni's travelogue fortnight but do have a couple of photos. The first is the view from my front door, you can see how close the water is - no shoes needed. The second photo is the view looking north from my door. Not a great photo but you can see a bit of the beach. The water was the perfect temperature for swimming (or just bobbing in the light swells). The third is from one of the bridges I ride over (I do both, five mile laps). The waterway is the Intracoastal Waterway and is quite popular with boaters. My timeshare unit is on the barrier island - for those who wish to look it up it is called the Driftwood Resort in Vero Beach.
> 
> ...


Mel, glad you were right on the beach. That is awesome. Nice that you got to see the rocket launch. What was the purpose, do you know? So sorry you had so much frogging to do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What page is the picture on so I can go back and look again?


Page 72.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome back, Melanie. The photos are great. I am sorry Dancing Bees has being troublesome.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here are photos of the library at Glensheen. Tanya, do you have any idea what the fireplace is made from? I don't remember if they told us. It is very unique.


Interesting that fireplace is. Thanks Toni, I love seeing these pictures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Second wip finished. These are the Coins and Queues Mitts....


Lovely design & stitching, Elizabeth. Very pretty shade, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, did you see the Mink Haze in clearance? ...


Yes - but I have to avoid hairy stuff. It gets in my eyes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Second wip finished. These are the Coins and Queues Mitts. I found it difficult to have both mitts on and take a pic - go figure! :roll:


Great mitts!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I have used a magnifying glass and worked slowly for chart 2.!! Nearly finished.


Oh wow! No tv watching then?
I haven't even sized up the pattern yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The yellow Bernat pattern that you found, Jane, is the one she wants me to use.


I am so glad that I could help. That looks like it would work up easily. Also might be easily adaptable if you wanted to add a cable or other lace motifs.


> Thank you so much!!! You are the best!!!


You are very welcome - but I am still trying to achieve "superlative" status. ;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Here are photos of the library at Glensheen. Tanya, do you have any idea what the fireplace is made from? I don't remember if they told us. It is very unique.


Fabulous. It looks very comfortable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh wow! No tv watching then?
> I haven't even sized up the pattern yet.


Yes, some TV watching but only of the wallpaper variety. I couldn't do subtitles like I did with Forest. :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are photos of the library at Glensheen. Tanya, do you have any idea what the fireplace is made from? I don't remember if they told us. It is very unique.


Okay--got the pics finally. Hard to see the details but what comes to mind is metal or blown glass. But this is only a guess based on what kinds of materials might have been used back then. Did a quick search online but found no mention of this fireplace.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What page is the picture on so I can go back and look again?


P. 72


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay--got the pics finally. Hard to see the details but what comes to mind is metal or blown glass. But this is only a guess based on what kinds of materials might have been used back then. Did a quick search online but found no mention of this fireplace.


Thanks for trying.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for trying.


The material has to be fire proof, obviously. It appears glossy and maybe molded or tempered as with metal. So that was part of my thinking

One thing to do is call the estate and ask them. Someone there would know. That is what I would do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This one is nice
> Irish Knit Poncho by Adele Huey McCall
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-knit-poncho
> 
> ...


I've made the Irish Knit one - for my daughter when she was pregnant - a very easy knit but it look effective.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've made the Irish Knit one - for my daughter when she was pregnant - a very easy knit but it look effective.


I see this is from Crystal Palace. They have some nice designs. Love their sock patterns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great mitts, Elizabeth!!

Oh, my, this is a gorgeous place you have taken us to, Toni. Lovely pictures.

Almost done with Cancun. 

Some pictures "Down by the Bay."


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The material has to be fire proof, obviously. It appears glossy and maybe molded or tempered as with metal. So that was part of my thinking
> 
> One thing to do is call the estate and ask them. Someone there would know. That is what I would do.


Not only did I call Glensheen, but I looked on the http://www.glensheen.org site and found a ton of photos and more information - just incase anyone else is interested. 

The Library Fireplace is made with Luster Tiles. They would radiate color when a fire was lit. I would love to see that!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Great mitts, Elizabeth!!
> 
> Oh, my, this is a gorgeous place you have taken us to, Toni. Lovely pictures.
> 
> ...


Amazing photos, Bev!!!

I am glad you are enjoying the tour.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

OOoo, Luster Tiles. I bet that's amazing to see.

Checked out the site, thanks Toni. Very cool pictures.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great mitts, Elizabeth!!
> 
> Oh, my, this is a gorgeous place you have taken us to, Toni. Lovely pictures.
> 
> ...


Great photos, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni and Pam. I am just going to eek out some of my favorites slowly, since you all had to tour last year.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Super nice. Where is there 3rd arm when you need it.


I think I need octopus arms, too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here are photos of the library at Glensheen. Tanya, do you have any idea what the fireplace is made from? I don't remember if they told us. It is very unique.


A library...be still my heart! Love that ceiling!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! Really like those mitts, Elizabeth.


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely design & stitching, Elizabeth. Very pretty shade, too.


Thanks, Jane! I seem to have finished two wips and started three. Must. Knit. Faster.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great mitts!!


Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Great mitts, Elizabeth!!


Thanks, Bev! Love the water pics. So calming.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni, et al--Looked up Lusterware and interestingly my sense of metal or glass was not far off. Lusterware is a product that has a metallic based glaze. The technique began in Islamic or pre-Islamic Mid-East and spread to Egypt and later to Italy and Spain, etc. This goes back to 3rd century AD with painting being done on glass. The metallic base of the paints creates the iridescent effect. Here is a Wikipedia article on this technique. It was applied to pottery at some point and the colors varied as the chemistry became better known.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lusterware


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, thanks for the squash bug remedies. I have tried most, but hanpicking and killing them seems to work best. Now, some creature, probably a rabbit came visiting last night and ate the tops of all the carrots, lettuce I just planted and radish tops!! I went aroun and sprinkled everything now with cayenne. We will see what happens tonight.

Yay Ronie glad you are getting to go on the boat trip at last!

Oh dear Jane, I also went to the clearance section and bought some more of that mink- and I haven't used the first 2 I bought. Oh my, this stash building is fun   

Welcome back Melanie. Looks like a beautiful spot for vacation. Glad the weather was good for you. Sorry about all the knitting kinks. At least you made some progress  

Great job on those beautiful mitts Elizabeth. I like that they are nice and long. 

Oh my Toni - that is quite a library- amazing!

Gorgeous pictures down by the bay Bev. Very artistic shots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni, et al--Looked up Lusterware and interestingly my sense of metal or glass was not far off. Lusterware is a product that has a metallic based glaze. The technique began in Islamic or pre-Islamic Mid-East and spread to Egypt and later to Italy and Spain, etc. This goes back to 3rd century AD with painting being done on glass. The metallic base of the paints creates the iridescent effect. Here is a Wikipedia article on this technique. It was applied to pottery at some point and the colors varied as the chemistry became better known.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lusterware


That's really interesting, Tanya.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Elizabeth and Caryn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great library Toni. I want one of those someday. I do have a book stash that is growing. My Kindle has slowed the growth rate though. I'll probably have a shelf for the Kindles as I won't want to delete any stories so will have to buy newer readers, lol. I already own two.

Woo Hoo!! you got to go on a boat ride Ronie. Can't wait to hear how it went. 

I cast on for Lace Eater today but my yarn choice did not work out. The cables do not pop with the slight color variegation so I will go shopping tomorrow. I need a 24-hour LYS


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on for Lace Eater today but my yarn choice did not work out. The cables do not pop with the slight color variegation so I will go shopping tomorrow. I need a 24-hour LYS


Oh darn!!! Wouldn't that be great to have a 24-hour LYS!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Oh dear Jane, I also went to the clearance section and bought some more of that mink...


Too good to resist.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I cast on for Lace Eater today but my yarn choice did not work out. The cables do not pop with the slight color variegation ...


That's too bad - it was so pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--did you ever use Safers? I am curious as I usually don't use it but it is listed as organic. Have you ever tried dried blood for rabbits? That is the only thing that seems to work for me. I thought I dealt with the small critters and planted some Fall cabbage, only 4 plants and 2 of them have gone under from some serious nibbling. But they left the Fall planting of collards alone and those are doing great. My Fall lettuce too is left alone--so far.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaah, just finished the main body of the Cinnamon Grace scarf. Now to find a contrasting yarn for the border--something to go with the fingering wt brown tweedy alpaca. Wish that mink was in fingering wt. Any thoughts to share on this?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Aaah, just finished the main body of the Cinnamon Grace scarf. Now to find a contrasting yarn for the border--something to go with the fingering wt brown tweedy alpaca. Wish that mink was in fingering wt. Any thoughts to share on this?


You could do two strands of lace weight.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great library Toni. I want one of those someday. I do have a book stash that is growing. My Kindle has slowed the growth rate though. I'll probably have a shelf for the Kindles as I won't want to delete any stories so will have to buy newer readers, lol. I already own two.
> 
> Woo Hoo!! you got to go on a boat ride Ronie. Can't wait to hear how it went.
> 
> I cast on for Lace Eater today but my yarn choice did not work out. The cables do not pop with the slight color variegation so I will go shopping tomorrow. I need a 24-hour LYS


I want one of them, too.  Thank you, Tanya, for the Wikipedia link on lusterware. That was interesting to read. 

Too bad you have to go yarn shopping.   That Lace Eater is beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Great job on those beautiful mitts Elizabeth. I like that they are nice and long.


Thanks! I like them long to double as wrist warmers when I am in the house, which I keep really cool in winter. Keeps me warm!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You could do two strands of lace weight.


Thanx. I did think of that but not sure the beige mink I have will go with the alpaca. Just came off ICE website and saw some camel color cashmere/silk in fingering. They do have some decent yarns at really good prices. Not like super Posh yarns, but good luxury fibers. So hard to judge the colors online tho.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's really interesting, Tanya.


Isn't it. I think we are so used to high tech factory produced product that we forget what sophisticated work was done with such simple tools and raw materials. And how much we are still influenced by these ancient processes. It fascinates me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Isn't it. I think we are so used to high tech factory produced product that we forget what sophisticated work was done with such simple tools and raw materials. And how much we are still influenced by these ancient processes. It fascinates me.


The results were incredible. Thank you for pursuing this information for us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those photos look fabulous, Bev. It looks very warm :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I had a look at Glensheen website. Very impressive! I shall have a look at the lake webcam later when it is daytime :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am back. And I am on page 4 of 70. It's gonna take a bit to catch up, lol. Since I have not read all 64 pages hence do not know the goings-on I'll just start with the hope that all had a great week.
> 
> My week was a bit short as we left a couple of days late but the weather held out for the remainder of the week, albeit very hot. DH came for the first couple of days then my mom and an aunt came (DH went home) to finish out the week. DH and I did get to see the Atlas rocket launch early Wed morning. Wow, what a great sight. I've seen the Space Shuttle launch from home but we were so much closer this time. Beautiful to watch. I know this is Toni's travelogue fortnight but do have a couple of photos. The first is the view from my front door, you can see how close the water is - no shoes needed. The second photo is the view looking north from my door. Not a great photo but you can see a bit of the beach. The water was the perfect temperature for swimming (or just bobbing in the light swells). The third is from one of the bridges I ride over (I do both, five mile laps). The waterway is the Intracoastal Waterway and is quite popular with boaters. My timeshare unit is on the barrier island - for those who wish to look it up it is called the Driftwood Resort in Vero Beach.
> 
> ...


Nice pics, Mel. Sorry about all the frogging.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Second wip finished. These are the Coins and Queues Mitts. I found it difficult to have both mitts on and take a pic - go figure! :roll:


Lovely mitts. Look warm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great mitts, Elizabeth!!
> 
> Oh, my, this is a gorgeous place you have taken us to, Toni. Lovely pictures.
> 
> ...


Loving all these watery pics. They make me want to go to the seaside.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni, et al--Looked up Lusterware and interestingly my sense of metal or glass was not far off. Lusterware is a product that has a metallic based glaze. The technique began in Islamic or pre-Islamic Mid-East and spread to Egypt and later to Italy and Spain, etc. This goes back to 3rd century AD with painting being done on glass. The metallic base of the paints creates the iridescent effect. Here is a Wikipedia article on this technique. It was applied to pottery at some point and the colors varied as the chemistry became better known.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lusterware


Lots of lustre ware was produced here in Stoke-on-Trent, also known as The Potteries. Such a shame the industry is so run down now.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww poor Tanya having to shop for yarn .good to see you back Mel and what a lovely position for your holiday place .Sounds as if you are enjoying your break Ronie . My step-mum had a fair amount of the lustre ware but it has definitely gone out of fashion .
Prepared a skein of Posh ,only just started the winding and it went into the most dreadful tangle .All last evening and 3 hours this morning and just finished .Never had this happen before &#128543;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma and Linda.

Awww, Ann, I'm so sorry. I hate when that happens. And with your Posh too. Definitely worth the untangling, but frustrating none the less.

Off to check the website for the lake webcam. I missed that yesterday. 

It's almost light and it's raining. Lightning also. This is fun!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Aww poor Tanya having to shop for yarn .good to see you back Mel and what a lovely position for your holiday place .Sounds as if you are enjoying your break Ronie . My step-mum had a fair amount of the lustre ware but it has definitely gone out of fashion .
> Prepared a skein of Posh ,only just started the winding and it went into the most dreadful tangle .All last evening and 3 hours this morning and just finished .Never had this happen before 😟


Sounds like you had a little furry friend helping you. Such frustration.

I think the only lusterware type finishes are in some pottery that I have seen over the past 10-15 yrs. What I recall seeing had an iron type feel to it, not the shimmery, glossy surface of the Glensheen fireplace tile. But this is also work of individual artists, not large scale production in factories.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The results were incredible. Thank you for pursuing this information for us.


My pleasure to research a bit for us all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You always fill in the cracks, Tanya.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Aww poor Tanya having to shop for yarn .good to see you back Mel and what a lovely position for your holiday place .Sounds as if you are enjoying your break Ronie . My step-mum had a fair amount of the lustre ware but it has definitely gone out of fashion .
> Prepared a skein of Posh ,only just started the winding and it went into the most dreadful tangle .All last evening and 3 hours this morning and just finished .Never had this happen before 😟


That is heartbreaking. I haven't had it happen with Posh but frequently from a dyer I don't buy from any more. DH is very good at untangling, fortunately.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, your pictures are lovely, as usual. Were those 3 Amish girls in the water? 

Elizabeth, I do love those mitts. I believe I have your sock pattern for that, which I have yet to make. . . . 

Toni and Tanya, thanks for the information on the fireplace tiles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Awe! I am sorry about your tangle, Ann. I hope you were able to get it all straightened out now.

Norma, I missed that, too, about the lake cam. I will certainly be checking that out!!! Thanks for finding it. 

Have a blessed day, everyone!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You always fill in the cracks, Tanya.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry about the tangle Ann. That Posh yarn looks so yummy so it must be worth the effort to untangle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You always fill in the cracks, Tanya.


That must come from years of repairing so many of them (lol).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That must come from years of repairing so many of them (lol).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yes, Chris, there was a family of Amish there. I was just standing there as the girls walked up to the water. So I took the picture. I love their long dresses and long hair.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free until: September 05, 2015, Midnight, US Central Time
> Code: DAY20FREE
> Bows & Shells Hat by Shannon Kilmartin/The Hookeraholic Crochet
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bows--shells-hat
> ...


Thanx Jane--Really like the Isadora cowl and the Women's hooded vest. Got them saved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, Chris, there was a family of Amish there. I was just standing there as the girls walked up to the water. So I took the picture. I love their long dresses and long hair.


They fit so beautifully with the scenery, too. Did they even know they were such perfect models.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am up to page 20, whew. 

Glad you are having a good visit Sue. Hope your weather continues to be decent. My DH loved dinner at the pubs.

Nice finds Bev. Must be fun 

Congrats on finishing up a couple of WIP's Ronie. And good job on organizing your patterns. I print everything as I have stacks of 'used' paper and print on the back side. Or I'll print at work as our printers will do double sided printing. My shawl pattern binders are stuffed, lol. Thanks Jane 

Feel better soon Genny. We will want to see photos of your Advent scarf.

I see some new faces in here, welcome!

Gipsy is by the same designer who did Moonwalk and Simply Moonwalk. Pam, are you still working on Moonwalk? Or was someone else (darn faulty brain recall algorithm)?

Bulging stashes? What? Someone here has been buying more yarn than they need? LOL. The other day DH casually mentioned that just because we plan on building a larger house does not mean more yarn storage space. LOL!

Aw Caryn, your pooch looks decidedly unhappy getting her picture taken with the 'cone of shame'. Glad the surgery went well.

Love the poem Elizabeth 

I tried doing cables without a cable needle. No matter how cautious I was I kept having stitches ladder. But with Bonnie's Wish (must get back to finish that one) which is cable intensive, I discovered the J-shaped cable needles. Really like those.

I purchased Lace Eater so will be trying that one too. Once I get a suitable yarn. The third choice will be a good one 

Off to start my day. Hope all have a good one


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya,the girls didn't. I don't know if the parents noticed or not. Everyone was taking pictures of the bay.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of tangled thread/yarn...now all y'all know why I started using the cardboard tubes. I don't have to worry about snarls (mine or the product? :XD: ) when I'm working...especially on the dual project of that scarf I started during TLL's workshop (part 2).


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of tangled thread/yarn...now all y'all know why I started using the cardboard tubes. I don't have to worry about snarls (mine or the product? :XD: ) when I'm working...especially on the dual project of that scarf I started during TLL's workshop (part 2).


Just thought I might add that when I wound my Olivia (3-ply 100% silk form Posh) I had such a bad tangle. It became wound around the base of my KnitPicks yarn winder and I ended up cutting it...TWICE...to get the tangle out. Now I have two small sections wound to cardboard tubes, 1 medium ball and 1 large ball....ughhhhhhh....so frustrating..

My thoughts, are that Olivia is "very slick"...mulberry silk...a dream to knit with, but a monster to wind!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just thought I might add that when I wound my Olivia (3-ply 100% silk form Posh) I had such a bad tangle. It became wound around the base of my KnitPicks yarn winder and I ended up cutting it...TWICE...to get the tangle out. Now I have two small sections wound to cardboard tubes, 1 medium ball and 1 large ball....ughhhhhhh....so frustrating..
> 
> My thoughts, are that Olivia is "very slick"...mulberry silk...a dream to knit with, but a monster to wind!!! :thumbdown:


Man-made and silk are the worst culprits on misbehavior! Cotton can come next in the smaller gauges. I have some blue pure silk left...but gave up on the rest. Give me a blend!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Man-made and silk are the worst culprits on misbehavior! Cotton can come next in the smaller gauges. I have some blue pure silk left...but gave up on the rest. Give me a blend!!


In the future, I will choose blends also...you still get the effect of the silk, but not the bother of the stitches slipping so much and of course the tangles. The Olivia is so beautiful, but glad I didn't choose to make a garment of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Prepared a skein of Posh ,only just started the winding and it went into the most dreadful tangle .All last evening and 3 hours this morning...


Very frustrating!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...The Olivia is so beautiful, but glad I didn't choose to make a garment of it.


I've got my eye on some Olivia for today. Should I second guess that choice?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie it sounds like you had quite a week!!  beautiful Time Share! how wonderful to be so close to the beach  and to see the lift off!! oh my gosh how exciting that was.. I'm so sorry about the _Frog Pond_  it sounds like you got it sorted out though... I wanted to get some knitting done yesterday but I was so tired that I knew I would spend twice the amount of time just to fix any errors 

Tricia I know about those tomato worms.. I am sure the bad storm we had just wipped the poor plant so badly that is must of broke its spine.. it is still there.. its not like when the frost gets to them.. I'll try to work on it today.. see what I can find.  I planted marigolds and basil plus they all seem to have a spider watching over them


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Lovely mitts. Look warm.


Thanks! The worsted weight makes them both warm and fast, fast, fast! Even I was surprised how fast they knit up. Waiting for the testers to give me feedback and am hoping they found them quick to do, also.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One thing to remember on gemstone sales...if they have a dark or grey-ish background...they are trying to fool you by disguising the flaws in the stones. Note that I'm only showing two different stones with WHITE backgrounds. Fewer unpleasant surprises...no matter the actual carat weight of the stones chosen!
> 
> Feel free to present me with different website choices if and when you go to select any gemstones. I have dealt with a few out there...and I do have a decent eye for a good buy...even if you just PM me...I'll look and give an opinion.


Thank you but I am not in the market for gems.. although they are beautiful to look at


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Elizabeth, I do love those mitts. I believe I have your sock pattern for that, which I have yet to make. . . .


Thanks! Yes, these match the socks and the hat. When I wanted new worsted weight mitts, I thought this pattern would work well for them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Love the poem Elizabeth


With such a multi-faceted sig line, I just had to try something new! :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... I see where we have a new topic in the KP newsletter.. I am so glad I don't go into the main section and be subjected to the controversy... it only took one time for some to jump all over me for me to stop going in there..  It sounds like it has gotten worse.. 

Elizabeth those are very nice mits!! I love the color too... 

Thanks for the beautiful pictures Toni.. I love that ceiling it is wonderful and I love how they put so much detail in their work!

beautiful pictures Bev.. lovely sunrise?? photos.. I was thinking sunset but you are not here you were over there..LOL it looks like she is out for a morning swim. it must of been nice and warm there


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally got to the Glensheen website. Looks like rain on the webcam today  what a beautiful place that would be to have a wedding. I would imagine it to be very expensive as well!

Tanya, the luster ware link was also very interesting..
I have tried Safer products, but they are not very good unless you actually get the bug itself. I have used the dried blood to keep the rabbits away, but I forgot about that. I will have to get some again. I have also found dog hair to be a great deterrent.

Oh no Ann and DFL. it sure is not fun having to spend so much time untangling yarn, or having to cut it. I will have to keep that in mind about buying pure silk.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So sorry Ann about the tangled mess.. I am glad you got it sorted out 

I'm going to have to go back to the web site and look for the Cam.. I love those things 

The trip yesterday was so much fun! I took lots and lots of pictures  I'll sort them out later and share..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Gipsy is by the same designer who did Moonwalk and Simply Moonwalk. Pam, are you still working on Moonwalk? Or was someone else (darn faulty brain recall algorithm)?


You are correct, Melanie. It's me working on that one. It's another WIP I hope to finish soon. I'm on the last chart and have a about 18 rows to go before I bind off.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my September clue of the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. 
I made a change to the beading - my apologies, Elizabeth. 
As I mentioned in the chat group, these beads & yarn didn't work well together - not 100% satisfied with this beading either but it is what it is now. I think that it is because the lace is more delicate than the beads will allow for.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my September clue of the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.
> I made a change to the beading - my apologies, Elizabeth.
> As I mentioned in the chat group, these beads & yarn didn't work well together - not 100% satisfied with this beading either but it is what it is now. I think that it is because the lace is more delicate than the beads will allow for.


It looks great, Jane. I finished mine last night and will get a photo today to post.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Tuesday the 8th of Sept, 08:00 Swedish time 
First leaves baby blanket by Anne B Hanssen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-leaves-baby-blanket

Cobblestones Shawl
http://tahkistacycharles.com/product/free-patterns/cobblestones-shawl/?utm_source=Tahki+Stacy+Charles+Consumer+Newsletter+List&utm_campaign=b926af82fd-Consumer_2015_09_06_SCFY_Luna_Effects&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2911933dd8-b926af82fd-26912649
I'd like a fancier border but the yarn is nice.

Margaret's Hug Healing Shawl / Prayer Shawl by Heather C Gibbs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/margarets-hug-healing-shawl---prayer-shawl
Pretty simple but some of the FOs have nicer borders

Ostrich Cowl by Amy T. Cheng
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ostrich-cowl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane. I finished mine last night and will get a photo today to post.


Thank you, Pam 
Looking forward to yours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great scarf, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I was reviewing my progress on the WIPs that I wanted to focus on this party & I thought that I was doing better than I have.
I have added a bit to 3 of the 4 but still a lot left on all of them - better than nothing, I suppose
Then again, I have cast on 2 new ones (Lace Eater tomorrow!) & completed the 2015 clue - but why does it feel like I have done so little?

I am going to study Lace Eater now in preparation for tomorrow's CO, since people have mentioned the value of the notes.
I got a bit of a shock last night as I was working on day 5 of the Advent scarf: I thought that I had worked the lace on the wrong side. When I picked it back up, after having thrown in down in disgust at my stupidity, I realized that it was okay. I had almost finished that section but figured that it was a sign that I was too tired to continue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Great scarf, Jane.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My Lace Eater is consuming my interest. I keep wanting to do a little bit more to see the pattern. It is doable but needs care :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my September clue of the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.
> I made a change to the beading - my apologies, Elizabeth.
> As I mentioned in the chat group, these beads & yarn didn't work well together - not 100% satisfied with this beading either but it is what it is now. I think that it is because the lace is more delicate than the beads will allow for.


I love it, Jane! Glad you followed your Muse and tried this. I thought it would be fun to 'follow the curve' but didn't think of it until I was finished and then was not interested in taking it all out and starting over. Glad you persevered!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I love it, Jane! Glad you followed your Muse and tried this. I thought it would be fun to 'follow the curve' but didn't think of it until I was finished and then was not interested in taking it all out and starting over. Glad you persevered!


Thank you, Elizabeth
I am glad that you don't mind me making the change.
The smaller beads would have looked much nicer - & I might have used a 3rd in there, then, maybe...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya,the girls didn't. I don't know if the parents noticed or not. Everyone was taking pictures of the bay.


Thinking about that picture, still, I think it would make a great jigsaw puzzle. Do you like jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally got to the Glensheen website. Looks like rain on the webcam today  what a beautiful place that would be to have a wedding. I would imagine it to be very expensive as well!
> 
> Tanya, the luster ware link was also very interesting..
> I have tried Safer products, but they are not very good unless you actually get the bug itself. I have used the dried blood to keep the rabbits away, but I forgot about that. I will have to get some again. I have also found dog hair to be a great deterrent.
> ...


Trying to find homeopathic remedies easily available for things like rabbits and squash bugs. One remedy, in potency, for squash bugs is Nasturtium but that would be a special order item. My thought is to grind up naturtiums and use it as a spray and see if that doesn't help. Don't think it would hurt. The alternative would be to make your own remedy in potency which is not hard but a bit fussy to do.

For rabbits, came across a remedy from the biodynamic field. It is called Rabbit chase or something similar. Some research on its efficacy that is positive. Would hope to find more info and its availability. The site I read is from a man in the UK.

I have a great remedy for slugs that will work up to 3 months but it does not work for snails. Go figure.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I've got my eye on some Olivia for today. Should I second guess that choice?


All I can say is that even my DH thinks it is gorgeous. Mulberry Silk takes up color deeply and purely...without pools of darks and lights....but just be careful when winding. Also, this is a 3-ply yarn and I am using Addi Turbo Lace (very narrow tips) and even then it splits on some SSKs and SK2Ps...so, it has its good and bad attributes. Posh has Delilah which is Tussah Silk and also Robynn but I don't have any experience with those two silk lines from Posh.

With all that being said, I am glad to have purchased some Valerie heavy lace weight before they discontinued it (still in the stash of many on Ravelry for sale or trade...so it isn't gone forever)...it is 70% wool, 20% silk and 10% cashmere....a perfect blend...you still get some shine from the silk and it is so, so very soft!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my September clue of the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.
> I made a change to the beading - my apologies, Elizabeth.
> As I mentioned in the chat group, these beads & yarn didn't work well together - not 100% satisfied with this beading either but it is what it is now. I think that it is because the lace is more delicate than the beads will allow for.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> All I can say is that even my DH thinks it is gorgeous.


Just when I had almost talked myself out of it.


> Posh has Delilah which is Tussah Silk and also Robynn but I don't have any experience with those two silk lines from Posh.


I have knit with the Robynn & it was marvellous! I keep waiting for them to dye something that I really like - well lots of nice ones but too much colour which makes it unsuitable for what I want to knit. I have a skein of Ophelia but haven't knit with it yet.


> I am glad to have purchased some Valerie heavy lace weight before they discontinued it


I have one skein of that as well. Miranda & Natasha are beautiful blends as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Linda


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Tanya, I love jigsaw puzzles. But I like easy ones.  So I am afraid the girls would be too hard. Not enough color changes-too much alike.

Ronie, it was sunset. This is out close to the point. Ocean on the east and bay on the west. I didn't even know the girl was there. Just found her on my picture and then saw her in the water.  The bay is really cool, because there are tons of sand bars there and when the tide is low you can walk from sandbar to sandbar halfway out to the light house.

Enjoying all the luxury yarn talk.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Tanya, I love jigsaw puzzles. But I like easy ones.  So I am afraid the girls would be too hard. Not enough color changes-too much alike.
> 
> Ronie, it was sunset. This is out close to the point. Ocean on the east and bay on the west. I didn't even know the girl was there. Just found her on my picture and then saw her in the water.  The bay is really cool, because there are tons of sand bars there and when the tide is low you can walk from sandbar to sandbar halfway out to the light house.
> 
> Enjoying all the luxury yarn talk.


So beautiful, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is a photo of my September clue for the beaded lace scarf and my finished August dishcloth fot the RMT. Have had it finished; just finally took a photo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane and Pam, love your beaded Lace scarves. They are wonderful. Lovely design, Elizabeth. 

Pam, your dishcloth is so cute!! Love the color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane and Pam, love your beaded Lace scarves. They are wonderful. Lovely design, Elizabeth.
> 
> Pam, your dishcloth is so cute!! Love the color.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is a photo of my September clue for the beaded lace scarf


Lovely, Pam 
Your beads look much nicer than mine did in there - they look like dew droplets. Mine looked like rocks.


> my finished August dishcloth fot the RMT. ...


Cute whale 
I fell behind on that one - August was just too much for me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane and Pam, love your beaded Lace scarves. They are wonderful. ...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's my 5th day of the Advent scarf.
I don't like this one so much - perhaps because the yarn is stranded the stitches are less well defined.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Cute whale
> I fell behind on that one - August was just too much for me.


Thanks, Jane, for both your comments on the beaded lace and the dishcloth. And you have very good reasons for getting behind on August. You had a lot on your plate!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's my 5th day of the Advent scarf.
> I don't like this one so much - perhaps because the yarn is stranded the stitches are less well defined.


I think it looks great, Jane. I need to get back to that. I've now knitted 7-1/2 repeats on my Dancing Bees border, so am making some progress there. Plan is to do a few more repeats today and then look over the Lace Eater notes. Really am itching to get started on that. I have a knitting group I'm meeting up with this afternoon, so have to take something to knit that doesn't require too much concentration -- probably my socks -- they feel neglected!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your Advent, Jane. Looks great!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

You know, have to say, I admire all of you who do beads....I did them on a small part of Autumn's Last Breath...and I won't be doing them again. Don't know what to do with my bead collection, but just find it extremely time consuming to put them on. My hat goes off to all of you, the results are so gorgeous...but it slows down my knitting to a snail's pace.

Keep showing me those lovely pics.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane and Pam - both your scarfs are quite lovely. Interesting with the different bead placement choice. Y'all are so creative.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it looks great, Jane.


Thanks, Pam. I might like it better when it is blocked. It will blend in then anyway.


> then look over the Lace Eater notes. Really am itching to get started on that.


Me, too, but I m waiting for the KAL because I am trying to move those other WIPs along - so a little more on the crochet & Be With You tonight. I have looked over the notes & printed the first bits - had to print more than I usually do because there are so many detailed stitches. The start looks straight forward enough - although the garter tab start is a little different from the norm.


> I have a knitting group I'm meeting up with this afternoon, so have to take something to knit that doesn't require too much concentration -- probably my socks -- they feel neglected!


I need to CO some socks - want to do a couple of pairs for Christmas gifts.

I counted up how much Posh I have on hand & decided that it would be way past indulgence to order more - despite the lovelies that I had on my list. Perhaps if I hadn't ordered 2 batches of mink & more bamboo cotton this week, I might have felt less guilty.

I am hoping to use some Posh lace for Fuchsia - have to determine the yardage needed first because I only have one skein of anything.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love your Advent, Jane. Looks great!!


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ... just find it extremely time consuming to put them on...


I agree, it slows one down but the effect is so worth it - both in appearance & drape.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane and Pam - both your scarfs are quite lovely...


Thank you, Melanie
Did you get the yarn for LaceEater?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth
> I am glad that you don't mind me making the change.
> The smaller beads would have looked much nicer - & I might have used a 3rd in there, then, maybe...


I absolutely do not mind changes. I am just giving lace patterns that perhaps have not been tried before. If you find ways to be creative with them, I am all for those bits of creativity. I agree that smaller beads and three on the curve would look elegant.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is a photo of my September clue for the beaded lace scarf and my finished August dishcloth fot the RMT. Have had it finished; just finally took a photo.


The beads look like drops of morning dew! Beautiful! Cute dishcloth, too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here's my 5th day of the Advent scarf.
> I don't like this one so much - perhaps because the yarn is stranded the stitches are less well defined.


The yarn is stranded?????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

All this great lace knitting going on. Every piece is so wonderful. And love the discussion about the yarns. It is so important to share our knowledge and experience with them.

I am so tapped out that even ICE yarns are a stretch right now. Fortunately they have some luxury yarns and blends that are pretty decent and I will be ordering some. Seems I am making WIPs with every project worked on this past month.

Decided to use the Maraschino lace pattern with the Silk Bamboo again, but as a scarf instead of the kerchief. This will avoid that tight edge that sent me to the frog pond before.

Bev--that photo reminded me of a jigsaw puzzle of a Renoir painting of young girls at the beach and I thought how nice your pic would be as a puzzle, too. It would be a challenge with muted blues and shades and tints.


Took a few breaks in my knitting today and reading LP to work in the garden. My tomato plant on the driveway keeps growing beautifully. It makes me smile and laugh every time I go outside and see it. It is the healthiest tomato plant I have growing. The garden ones have done very poorly this year. 

Karen--you would like my serrano peppers. Have been picking them as they turn their bright hot red color. Squash plants are finally growing but it is so late in the season that I fear there will be no fruit setting/maturing. And as said before, lost my 1 zucchini plant the other day when it collapsed overnight. Frustrating. Did pick sn armload of kales and mustard greens for freezing and the chinese mustard greens are coming back up all over so lots of greens for the winter. That is a big good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> The yarn is stranded?????


That might not have been the right term to use. There are 6 strands twisted together - 6 ply? - but it is a heavy lace weight/light fingering.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Still thinking about yarn discussion. Realizing how little I know about yarn combinations and what makes them work, or not. It seems that the blends with silk or cashmere only need a small amount to effect a major difference in how they feel or even how they get cared for. I see some cashmere or silk blends with merino yarn or acrylics and they seem machine washable which strikes me as challenging. I recall some fairly inexpensive Bernat yarn that was an alpaca/acrylic blend. The alpaca being the smaller percentage still gave the yarn a phenomenally soft and rich feel.

Do other people think about how yarns are combined and if there are any principles to learn in understanding them? It seems to me that it would make it so much easier to evaluate a yarn, particularly if online, if there was a better understanding of the mixes.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> All this great lace knitting going on. Every piece is so wonderful. And love the discussion about the yarns. It is so important to share our knowledge and experience with them.
> 
> I am so tapped out that even ICE yarns are a stretch right now. Fortunately they have some luxury yarns and blends that are pretty decent and I will be ordering some. Seems I am making WIPs with every project worked on this past month.
> 
> ...


I'm giving up on the Roma...going to plant Carrots and maybe something else. Have to stop by Home Depot to see what they still have in stock this late. I have Cabbage seed...but I want something else.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is a photo of my September clue for the beaded lace scarf and my finished August dishcloth fot the RMT. Have had it finished; just finally took a photo.


Yours is a beautiful scarf. Lovely colour. Great dishcloth, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here's my 5th day of the Advent scarf.
> I don't like this one so much - perhaps because the yarn is stranded the stitches are less well defined.


I see what you mean. It looks pretty, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm giving up on the Roma...going to plant Carrots and maybe something else. Have to stop by Home Depot to see what they still have in stock this late. I have Cabbage seed...but I want something else.


I am surprised that you can even plant things like carrots now. Do your winters begin that much later than ours?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is a photo of my September clue for the beaded lace scarf and my finished August dishcloth fot the RMT. Have had it finished; just finally took a photo.


Love your color for the beaded lace scarf. Great knitting. I do like this clue's pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I see what you mean. It looks pretty, though.


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am surprised that you can even plant things like carrots now. Do your winters begin that much later than ours?


Carrots are essentially a winter crop. They're much sweeter after you dig under the snow for them. And after what I saw the East Coast get on snow...wouldn't you ADORE more carrots?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Add parsnips, turnips. etc. Whatever you can get in there ahead of those deer and rabbits!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was reviewing my progress on the WIPs that I wanted to focus on this party & I thought that I was doing better than I have.
> I have added a bit to 3 of the 4 but still a lot left on all of them - better than nothing, I suppose
> Then again, I have cast on 2 new ones (Lace Eater tomorrow!) & completed the 2015 clue - but why does it feel like I have done so little?
> 
> ...


Jane I like the beading on your September Clue.. I think that it looks nice and not overbearing.. I think that with beading as long as there is consistency that it will be pleasing to the eye..

I know what you mean Norma it is such a fun knit and unlike lots of lace patterns where you can kind of see what is going on.. this is so new to me that I can't wait to see the next design  
Unfortunately I have so much going on right now that all of Chart 2 had to be frogged.. I put a life line in so I didn't loose the whole thing.. I had put one of my cables in the wrong place.. If this keeps up I will have to enlarge the chart and take even more notes for what doesn't print.. It might be cheaper to take it to the copy guy in town and have him enlarge it and put it on that legal size paper.. all well worth it of course  So now I am well on my way.. and the drama that was going on has calmed down.. My son and his GF went to Central Oregon.. as soon as my daughter called and said they made it I instantly relaxed..LOL and my son grabbed the phone and told me he heard the change in my voice and that he loves me too ... I don't think we ever stop worrying about our children..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Still thinking about yarn discussion. Realizing how little I know about yarn combinations and what makes them work, or not. It seems that the blends with silk or cashmere only need a small amount to effect a major difference in how they feel or even how they get cared for. I see some cashmere or silk blends with merino yarn or acrylics and they seem machine washable which strikes me as challenging. I recall some fairly inexpensive Bernat yarn that was an alpaca/acrylic blend. The alpaca being the smaller percentage still gave the yarn a phenomenally soft and rich feel.
> 
> Do other people think about how yarns are combined and if there are any principles to learn in understanding them? It seems to me that it would make it so much easier to evaluate a yarn, particularly if online, if there was a better understanding of the mixes.


Now that would be something to study wouldn't it.. I wonder if it is covered in DFL's Master Knitters class or if we would have to find a Milner (sp) site to find out more about the fibers.. You would think that there would be a class somewhere on the net! 

Jane you Advent is looking beautiful.. is that laceweight? I have done so little with the lace weight that I am not sure how it will work up.. but excited to give it a go.. 

Pam I love your beading too.. both look great.. I agree with Jane that they look like dew drops.. and I love the Whale on the washcloth.. I might just have to do one of those to get past the tedious work...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I like the beading on your September Clue.. I think that it looks nice and not overbearing.


They were looking way to clunky the other way.


> Unfortunately I have so much going on right now that all of Chart 2 had to be frogged.


Oh, darn! :-( Some of those stitches look tricky.


> I don't think we ever stop worrying about our children..LOL


Oh, no!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane Advent is looking beautifu


Thank you, Ronie 


> is that laceweight?


It is more like a light fingering. There is no yardage indicated on the label. I'll have to make like Elizabeth & measure out the yards.


> I have done so little with the lace weight that I am not sure how it will work up.. but excited to give it a go..


I love lace weight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I need to CO some socks - want to do a couple of pairs for Christmas gifts.
> 
> I counted up how much Posh I have on hand & decided that it would be way past indulgence to order more - despite the lovelies that I had on my list. Perhaps if I hadn't ordered 2 batches of mink & more bamboo cotton this week, I might have felt less guilty.
> 
> I am hoping to use some Posh lace for Fuchsia - have to determine the yardage needed first because I only have one skein of anything.


I know - I look at the different yarns and would love to order some, but just can't justify it right now, so will knit away and hopefully whittle away at some of my some of my stash before I buy more. Maybe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> You know, have to say, I admire all of you who do beads....I did them on a small part of Autumn's Last Breath...and I won't be doing them again. Don't know what to do with my bead collection, but just find it extremely time consuming to put them on. My hat goes off to all of you, the results are so gorgeous...but it slows down my knitting to a snail's pace.
> 
> Keep showing me those lovely pics.


Definitely slows the process down, but I find I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Jane and Pam - both your scarfs are quite lovely. Interesting with the different bead placement choice. Y'all are so creative.


Thank you, Melanie! I stayed with Elizabeth's pattern placement, but I really like the placement Jane decided on, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The beads look like drops of morning dew! Beautiful! Cute dishcloth, too!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yours is a beautiful scarf. Lovely colour. Great dishcloth, too.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Love your color for the beaded lace scarf. Great knitting. I do like this clue's pattern.


Thank you, Tanya!  I like this clue's pattern, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> So now I am well on my way.. and the drama that was going on has calmed down.. My son and his GF went to Central Oregon.. as soon as my daughter called and said they made it I instantly relaxed..LOL and my son grabbed the phone and told me he heard the change in my voice and that he loves me too ... I don't think we ever stop worrying about our children..LOL


No, I don't think we do ever stop worrying about them. They live in our hearts and we want to know they are safe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam I love your beading too.. both look great.. I agree with Jane that they look like dew drops.. and I love the Whale on the washcloth.. I might just have to do one of those to get past the tedious work...


Thank you, Ronie. These dishcloths are fun. I didn't like a couple of them in the beginning of the year, but am enjoying them now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, no!
> ;-)


Sorry, Jane. It's true. ;-)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Karen, sorry to hear that you are giving up on the Roma. I hope you can find something else to replace it. 

Pam and Jane, both lovely examples of this months advent pattern. I haven't been knitting mine at all sine March or April. I think it will be frogged eventually. Maybe I will use that lace held double for something else. 

I have worked up to row 44 on the Lace Eater and I am thinking I should have went down a needle size. Oh well it will stay as it is. Will post a pic in a minute.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I know about those tomato worms.. I am sure the bad storm we had just wipped the poor plant so badly that is must of broke its spine.. it is still there.. its not like when the frost gets to them.. I'll try to work on it today.. see what I can find.  I planted marigolds and basil plus they all seem to have a spider watching over them


Ronie, I didn't mean to imply you didn't know about tomato worms. I've been thinking I have one and can't find it. Wind has whipped my plants too. It even blew one plant over and uprooted the cage. Almost blew marigolds out of the ground. Sorry if that is the way it sounded.

But something is eating leaves and stems but hiding. Wonder if those squash beetles moved in? :lol: :lol: Grasshoppers? Wonder what the praying mantis are doing? I never see them in the garden.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have worked up to row 44 on the Lace Eater and I am thinking I should have went down a needle size. Oh well it will stay as it is. Will post a pic in a minute.


Thank you, Chris. And, wow, you're moving along on this. I think it looks great!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That might not have been the right term to use. There are 6 strands twisted together - 6 ply? - but it is a heavy lace weight/light fingering.


That's a lot of plies. Hope it doesn't split much when knitting. I am crocheting with a yarn that splits horribly and I am about ready to throw the whole thing out. Good thing it is a practice piece!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Do other people think about how yarns are combined and if there are any principles to learn in understanding them? It seems to me that it would make it so much easier to evaluate a yarn, particularly if online, if there was a better understanding of the mixes.


If you want to understand yarn structure, there is no better way than to take up spinning. You will learn more about yarn characteristics than you ever wanted to know. I highly recommend learning to spin.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Pam and Jane, both lovely examples of this months advent pattern.


Thank you - did you mean the 2015 scarf?


> Maybe I will use that lace held double for something else.


Too bad that you aren't enjoying the lace weight.


> I have worked up to row 44 on the Lace Eater


Looking lovely!


> I am thinking I should have went down a needle size. ...


What size are you using? I was figuring on 4mm - what I usually use with this weight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Hope it doesn't split much when knitting. ...


It isn't too bad - usually only causes trouble when I have to tink.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Carrots are essentially a winter crop. They're much sweeter after you dig under the snow for them. And after what I saw the East Coast get on snow...wouldn't you ADORE more carrots?


Yes but they don't grow in frozen ground. You can pile mulch on them to keep the ground soft enough to dig, but the carrots really need to have finished their growth before the frost. I have also found leaving them in the ground invites carrot maggots and other soil bacteria invasion.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> If you want to understand yarn structure, there is no better way than to take up spinning. You will learn more about yarn characteristics than you ever wanted to know. I highly recommend learning to spin.


I would love to learn spinning and actually have a few bags of alpaca needing cleaning that I was gifted. However, time is a big problem now as there are some very pressing things in my life that I am struggling with. But it is on the agenda.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Now that would be something to study wouldn't it.. I wonder if it is covered in DFL's Master Knitters class or if we would have to find a Milner (sp) site to find out more about the fibers.. You would think that there would be a class somewhere on the net!
> 
> Jane you Advent is looking beautiful.. is that laceweight? I have done so little with the lace weight that I am not sure how it will work up.. but excited to give it a go..
> 
> Pam I love your beading too.. both look great.. I agree with Jane that they look like dew drops.. and I love the Whale on the washcloth.. I might just have to do one of those to get past the tedious work...


Actually there was a brief class on yarn. Craftsy, maybe? It was a freebie and just gave a cursory overview of yarns, but it was informative for what it was.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Add parsnips, turnips. etc. Whatever you can get in there ahead of those deer and rabbits!


I planted beet seed and seedlings about 3 and 2 weeks ago. The seeds sprouted and are eaten already--this despite the blood meal heavily spread. The seedlings are hanging in so far. A few lettuce seedlings went in along with a few cabbages which are being eaten. The collards seedlings are doing the best and have achieved some good size in this short time. Also, tried some green bean and cucumber seedlings that I found. Way too late for a real crop from them, but maybe a few fresh beans and cukes would be nice. Oh, and my boo chou seeds sprouted beautifully and seem to be holding their own. So some good Fall food. The kales are getting picked and frozen--lots of work. And the apples are dropping. Picked about 3 gallons of them in 2 days. Am fighting the deer for them


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... I see where we have a new topic in the KP newsletter.. I am so glad I don't go into the main section and be subjected to the controversy... it only took one time for some to jump all over me for me to stop going in there..  It sounds like it has gotten worse..
> 
> Elizabeth those are very nice mits!! I love the color too...
> 
> ...


Totally agree, Ronnie. I am very careful what I click on.

😁agree on other points too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That must come from years of repairing so many of them (lol).


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Speaking of clicking on things, my computer seems to have picked up a bug. I've done the system restore a couple of times and it still doesn't seem to be working quite right. So I'm using my phone. I'm thankful for my phone. The photos are small, so seeing details is hard, but all of your knitting projects look good from here. &#128077;&#127995;. Our DD's are home for the weekend to bring their motorcycles home for the winter. I've made some progress on my WIP's, but have cast on several more. So much for self-control. &#128527;. Have a great evening! &#128515;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I love the idea of learning more about the blends. 

Elizabeth, learning to spin would be fun, but I think I would rather knit. 

Chris, Love the start on your Lace Eater.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... My son and his GF went to Central Oregon.. as soon as my daughter called and said they made it I instantly relaxed..LOL and my son grabbed the phone and told me he heard the change in my voice and that he loves me too ... I don't think we ever stop worrying about our children..LOL


This is so true. No matter where they are or what they are doing. They are not far from our thoughts. 

I'm glad things are settling down at work, Ronie. What a relief for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Before I head to bed...

dreams of milano shawl by Jhon Laserna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreams-of-milano-shawl

Spider Lace Jacket by Brenda Bourg
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/spider-lace-jacket

Market Square Shawl by Sheryl Thies
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/market-square-shawl
Not my favourite choice of yarn...

Gina by Marita Rolin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gina-5


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am sorry that you had to frog. I had to be very careful with the stitch count and tinker two rows as it gone wrong. I started chart C last night and I have lifelines and stitchmarkers bristling from it!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris your LE is looking grand. It is beautifully neat :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 tomato worms
But something is eating leaves and stems but hiding. Wonder if those squash beetles moved in? :lol: :lol: Grasshoppers? Wonder what the praying mantis are doing? I never see them in the garden.[/quote said:


> We have had a crop failure with the tomatoes. DH is the gardener and thinks it is due to wildly fluctuations in temperature when they were first growing. They are in an unheated greenhouse. Fortunately where he has one apairy there is a smallholding with a poytunnel and she says he can have as many as we want. I will still be able to make chutney and pickles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I thought the Dreams of Milano shawl was particularly pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is a photo of my September clue for the beaded lace scarf and my finished August dishcloth fot the RMT. Have had it finished; just finally took a photo.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> All this great lace knitting going on. Every piece is so wonderful. And love the discussion about the yarns. It is so important to share our knowledge and experience with them.
> 
> I am so tapped out that even ICE yarns are a stretch right now. Fortunately they have some luxury yarns and blends that are pretty decent and I will be ordering some. Seems I am making WIPs with every project worked on this past month.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Karen, sorry to hear that you are giving up on the Roma. I hope you can find something else to replace it.
> 
> Pam and Jane, both lovely examples of this months advent pattern. I haven't been knitting mine at all sine March or April. I think it will be frogged eventually. Maybe I will use that lace held double for something else.
> 
> I have worked up to row 44 on the Lace Eater and I am thinking I should have went down a needle size. Oh well it will stay as it is. Will post a pic in a minute.


It looks fine from here.
 
Still waiting to start mine. Yarn fest on Friday so hopefully I'll find some nice yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It looks fine from here.
> 
> Still waiting to start mine. Yarn fest on Friday so hopefully I'll find some nice yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Still thinking about yarn discussion. Realizing how little I know about yarn combinations and what makes them work, or not. It seems that the blends with silk or cashmere only need a small amount to effect a major difference in how they feel or even how they get cared for. I see some cashmere or silk blends with merino yarn or acrylics and they seem machine washable which strikes me as challenging. I recall some fairly inexpensive Bernat yarn that was an alpaca/acrylic blend. The alpaca being the smaller percentage still gave the yarn a phenomenally soft and rich feel.
> 
> Do other people think about how yarns are combined and if there are any principles to learn in understanding them? It seems to me that it would make it so much easier to evaluate a yarn, particularly if online, if there was a better understanding of the mixes.


Maybe that would be a good add on to the Fuchsia Flower knitting in October...how does it sound if I get out my references on yarn and blends and we have a go at it...I have tons of historical and "reference" type materials just waiting in my computer and I am sure all of you might have tons also...so what do you think????? Oh and we could also add on knitting with two strands or even plying two strands of different yarns together....maybe that is another Lace Party waiting to happen....


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start to the Lace Eaters. I hope I can get to the LYS today and join you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Maybe that would be a good add on to the Fuchsia Flower knitting in October...how does it sound if I get out my references on yarn and blends and we have a go at it...I have tons of historical and "reference" type materials just waiting in my computer and I am sure all of you might have tons also...so what do you think????? Oh and we could also add on knitting with two strands or even plying two strands of different yarns together....maybe that is another Lace Party waiting to happen....


Tht would make a really interesting LP. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - did you mean the 2015 scarf?


Yes


jscaplen said:


> Too bad that you aren't enjoying the lace weight.


It's more that I don't like the color of the yarn and also the color of the beads combined with that yarn. I'm thinking maybe redoing it with 2 strands and beading only the dividing sections.



jscaplen said:


> What size are you using? I was figuring on 4mm - what I usually use with this weight.


Yes, I am using 4mm. It seems at the start of this project I was worried about it but I am happy now that I have worked a few more rows this morning.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It looks fine from here.
> 
> Still waiting to start mine. Yarn fest on Friday so hopefully I'll find some nice yarn.


Yay! Countdown, 5 days to go. ‼✨‼💕💖‼


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start to the Lace Eaters. I hope I can get to the LYS today and join you.


And today is a holiday. Either they are closed, or you are going to get really lucky and find a great bargain on the perfect yarn!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So Linda, since you are only bringing cash will you be driving a lorry? hee hee

Quite the road trip Pam. Our last one like that (multiple stops) was to visit roller coaster parks.

When I was a kid my father tried to pay us kids to pull up the milkweed. Mind you, we lived in the boonies so we had acres of the stuff. I think I earned maybe a dollar the whole summer. My brother, seven years older than me, wanted to buy a car so he was much more industrious. Dad said he needed to adjust the pay rate as he was going to go broke, lol.

Enjoying the tour Toni, thanks for the photos. I did not watch the chicks video but having had them as a kid, they are great fun.

I cast on for the Scoreboard cowl, like I need a cowl here in the semi-tropics, lol. I am using cheapo yarn from a local box store as my yarn budget could not justify over $80 for the Simplicity. Nice looking yarn though.

I am up to page 40. Only 24 pages to go


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I forgot to thank you for the lovely comment on my Amish girls photo. Thanks.  It would be a challenge. 

Melanie, when our kids were small, we used to pay them 1 cent per black walnut. We had a tree right outside out back door-made mowing lawn etc quite difficult, although it did shade the house from the afternoon sun. Then we got tired of counting walnuts and paid so much a bucket.  They would head out there quite quickly, but by the end of the season, it was hard to get them to finish up. DH and I usually finished up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Maybe that would be a good add on to the Fuchsia Flower knitting in October...how does it sound if I get out my references on yarn and blends and we have a go at it...I have tons of historical and "reference" type materials just waiting in my computer and I am sure all of you might have tons also...so what do you think????? Oh and we could also add on knitting with two strands or even plying two strands of different yarns together....maybe that is another Lace Party waiting to happen....


oooh yes please :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, yes, I think that would be great-adding in yarn blends.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Maybe that would be a good add on to the Fuchsia Flower knitting in October...how does it sound if I get out my references on yarn and blends and we have a go at it...I have tons of historical and "reference" type materials just waiting in my computer and I am sure all of you might have tons also...so what do you think????? Oh and we could also add on knitting with two strands or even plying two strands of different yarns together....maybe that is another Lace Party waiting to happen....


Not sure if it would be better as one or two different parties. But, yes a yes vote from me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, I didn't mean to imply you didn't know about tomato worms. I've been thinking I have one and can't find it. Wind has whipped my plants too. It even blew one plant over and uprooted the cage. Almost blew marigolds out of the ground. Sorry if that is the way it sounded.
> 
> But something is eating leaves and stems but hiding. Wonder if those squash beetles moved in? :lol: :lol: Grasshoppers? Wonder what the praying mantis are doing? I never see them in the garden.


Oh I'm the one who is sorry.. I didn't mean to come of gruff  those sneaky worms will hide in such places that unless you catch them munching away they are hard to find..  My dog had a baby praying mantis the other day..(I saved it ) I never really thought of them as eating my leaves.. I have lots of Ivy for them to munch on LOL I actually think it was the wind that is doing in my plants.. on the better note my peppers are doing much better since I moved them.. I am thinking of moving that one tomato pot too and maybe it will perk up 

Chris that is looking very nice.. I think it will be fine it looks good to me.. I am using #6 needles with fingering and it seems to be ok.. I think when we block it our stitches will tighten up a tad bit.. mine should anyway. I am using wool, but even steaming acrylic tightens it up a tad bit..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL that sounds like a winner... we are all about learning here 

Bev I know some parents that would pay a penny a dandelion... LOL the lawn looked good but the kids just usually got the flower and not the weed... my Uncle would pay more for the root!! he was the smart one  Our walnut's fell in a path and the dirt I'm so glad I didn't have to try to mow them.. mowing that yard was so difficult at best as it was.. but looked amazing when finished  

Well I have to head off to work today.. it was a wonderful 5 days off... so much going on though... lots of family issues that has caused some stress but then that's all a part of being in a large family 
One good note is that my Dad had fallen ill and they didn't think he would make it.. but he got lots better and is doing very well now and probably will be going home any day now.. My brother has been keeping me informed...  between Kids and Parents its amazing anyone makes it through their adult hood.. LOL

Toni I am sorry that your computer is giving you fits.. it might be time to take it in to the computer geek.. hubby had issues too and took it in and there was a virus that his 'Protection' didn't see... you could have the same issue..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, so glad that your dad is on the mend and will be going home soon. What a scare and then relief going from 'might not make it' to 'home any day'. 

Gonna block my Cancun before I do the seams.  I have been working on a 1898 Seamans hat for me. I've got to get DGS's cowl figured out and cast on. Also, entrelac cowl for DD. My, don't think I will get even a portion of all that done today.  Gives me something to shoot for. 

On a bright note, my DIL is pregnant again. Due in April/March. They are hoping for a little girl. As soon as I know, I will be doing another Peanut Warmer in either girly or boyly (??? is that even a word) colors.  For now just DH and I know. When they come down for DS's wedding, they will tell the rest of the family.

Oh, great news, we stopped to look at an apartment on the way to the Blueberry Festival yesterday (DS and fiancee were along), and I believe they have found their apartment. It was a nice one bedroom with low rent. Now, they need to fill out their applications and get them in the mail. It's really getting close. The owner, just had all the apartments that were for rent unlocked and you could just go in and check them out. Amazing! Small town Indiana-gotta love it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I thought the Dreams of Milano shawl was particularly pretty. :thumbup:


It does catch your eye, doesn't it? We have already looked at a number of his designs. He offers the leafy motif in a separate file - done over 22 stitches + 7.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ....maybe that is another Lace Party waiting to happen....


Lots of great ideas, DFL!!
I love to knit but don't know very much - ready to gain from your knowledge!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have had a crop failure with the tomatoes. DH is the gardener and thinks it is due to wildly fluctuations in temperature when they were first growing. They are in an unheated greenhouse. Fortunately where he has one apairy there is a smallholding with a poytunnel and she says he can have as many as we want. I will still be able to make chutney and pickles.


I said the same thing to a gardener friend just yesterday. He usually has a great garden but said it was bad this year. His tomatoes did nothing, just like mine.

However, with climate changes, this is our challenge. The organic farmers are not complaining. They practice sustainable protocols and keep replenishing the soil heavily. I think of my wild tomato plant growing in a shallow pile of leaves in the middle of my driveway which is completely disease and bug free. 3 yrs ago had a lab test my soil to find out that my ph was too high. Adding pure sulphur did wonders that year and also resulted in disease and bug populations decreasing. So the lesson is always the same--live holistically and organically and keep building health.

As for the bug problems, it would be good to id them. I often go online to look up these problems. There are some very pictures of bugs, their damages and diseases that affect plants. Once the culprit is named it is easier to find the remedy. I began to process all that kale and mustard greens that I picked yesterday. There are suddenly lots of holes in my lancinato kale which were not there a week ago, so something is moving in. The Swiss Chard is decimated looking like the best the lace knitting here on LP.

I know you have used homeopathy for yourself so it should not be a foreign idea to use it for plants which are living organisms with their own vital force/energy field. I find one treatment will last between 10-12 weeks conferring internal protection of the plant. The homeopathic treatment given when the plants were put in has worn off and needs replenishing. This morning 
blanching the kale I found a little worm; it was the only one I saw. So now I know that another dose of Sambuccus is in order to keep the plants going into the winter. I gave the greens some Helix tosta yesterday for slugs. Need to mix up another jug and treat the other plants. I also use Aconite for Black Rot which has totally destroyed my brassicas and greens in years past. It got into the soil and it is impossible to get rid of, but the remedies work beautifully. I am now seeing a bit of this fungus showing up so all the greens need another dose.

I have been trying to find my notes for squash bug remedies but listed in the Materia Medica is Nasturtium which I suggested be made into an herbal treatment to try. Of course you can order the remedy from Helios which in England. There are 2 other remedies listed which I am not that familiar with and would have to look up again. For squash vine borer, another local scourge of squash here, I use Riccinus which works very well. Without it I would get no squash at all.

For tomatoes, homeopathic basil is a good choice. It is called Occimum basilicus (sp??). Silicea, which should be easily available, is great for strengthening the plants.

To make the remedy for plants this is the protocol:

Use 6c potency altho I often use 30c if that is what I have on hand. If you use the pellets, put about 20 pellets in a 1 gallon jar. Fill it with clean water and let the pellets dissolve. Cap the jug and shake if vigorously 50x. Then treat each plant with about 1/2 cup at its roots. If you have a lot of plants, you can put about 75 pellets into 5 gallons of water. I often mix up small volumes as it is easier to shake and then add the solution to the larger container for use. Make sure the container used is clean. If using it for different remedies it needs to be sterilized. I often use white vinegar to wash the bottle, rinse thoroughly, and then reuse the container.

This may sound complicated, but once you do it, you will see how easy it is to do.

I share your frustration at seeing all your/husbands hard work to grow food go down.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I'm thinking maybe redoing it with 2 strands and beading only the dividing sections.


This is regarding the Advent scarf, right? I beaded the start & will bead the end piece as well. Otherwise, I am just beading the spacers. Some of the motifs are beadable - others not so much so I will just go for a little glisten in between & nice weight on the ends.


> Yes, I am using 4mm. It seems at the start of this project I was worried about it but I am happy now that I have worked a few more rows this morning.


Good to know. I am casting on with 4mm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It looks fine from here.
> 
> Still waiting to start mine. Yarn fest on Friday so hopefully I'll find some nice yarn.


I think your problem will be limiting your choice of what to buy. At Rhinebeck some of the fiber dyers will do special runs just for the festival which makes for a sense of urgency to buy them. I still have visions of one woman's lace yarns with the most vibrant colorways. She was a chemist and used that knowledge to create her own colors and did a mind boggling job of it. That was 4 yrs ago and still regret not buying at least one hank.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...my father tried to pay us kids to pull up the milkweed...


I have been meaning to ask: does this plant have pods about 2-3 inches long - teardrop shaped?
My sister used to send me some of those (if it's the same thing) & I used them for a Christmas craft project with my kids.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...my Dad had fallen ill ... but he got lots better and is doing very well now and probably will be going home any day now...


I am very glad to hear that your father is doing well, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> So Linda, since you are only bringing cash will you be driving a lorry? hee hee


 :thumbup: Thanks for the idea, Mel.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Gonna block my Cancun ...I have been working on a 1898 Seamans hat for me. I've got to get DGS's cowl figured out and cast on. Also, entrelac cowl for DD....


You are a Busy Bee Bev for sure!

Great news on the expected addition to the family & the apartment. I am sure that you are beaming. 

I'll change that to: a Beaming Busy Bee Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Maybe that would be a good add on to the Fuchsia Flower knitting in October...how does it sound if I get out my references on yarn and blends and we have a go at it...I have tons of historical and "reference" type materials just waiting in my computer and I am sure all of you might have tons also...so what do you think????? Oh and we could also add on knitting with two strands or even plying two strands of different yarns together....maybe that is another Lace Party waiting to happen....


I think it would be good to include some of your yarn information during the Fuchsia Flower party. However, to do that and begin a playing with yarns should be its own Party. We did a couple of Parties last year on using color and texture which were lots of fun and gave people greater confidence in using both design details.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DFL that sounds like a winner... we are all about learning here
> 
> Bev I know some parents that would pay a penny a dandelion... LOL the lawn looked good but the kids just usually got the flower and not the weed... my Uncle would pay more for the root!! he was the smart one  Our walnut's fell in a path and the dirt I'm so glad I didn't have to try to mow them.. mowing that yard was so difficult at best as it was.. but looked amazing when finished
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed your time off and that your Dad pulled through, Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I forgot to thank you for the lovely comment on my Amish girls photo. Thanks.  It would be a challenge.
> 
> Melanie, when our kids were small, we used to pay them 1 cent per black walnut. We had a tree right outside out back door-made mowing lawn etc quite difficult, although it did shade the house from the afternoon sun. Then we got tired of counting walnuts and paid so much a bucket.  They would head out there quite quickly, but by the end of the season, it was hard to get them to finish up. DH and I usually finished up.


Did you save those walnuts hulls for making stain? That would have been a treasure.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, so glad that your dad is on the mend and will be going home soon. What a scare and then relief going from 'might not make it' to 'home any day'.
> 
> Gonna block my Cancun before I do the seams.  I have been working on a 1898 Seamans hat for me. I've got to get DGS's cowl figured out and cast on. Also, entrelac cowl for DD. My, don't think I will get even a portion of all that done today. Gives me something to shoot for.
> 
> ...


Two lots of good news and excitement. Fabulous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think your problem will be limiting your choice of what to buy. At Rhinebeck some of the fiber dyers will do special runs just for the festival which makes for a sense of urgency to buy them. I still have visions of one woman's lace yarns with the most vibrant colorways. She was a chemist and used that knowledge to create her own colors and did a mind boggling job of it. That was 4 yrs ago and still regret not buying at least one hank.


I'm taking a list of patterns which I have planned for a while and do not have the right yarn for but I'm also giving myself leave to buy some fingering to use for shawls. I have enough lovely laceweight and no fingering at all. I also have a little leeway because of my use 3 buy 1 policy this year but I will try to be sensible - ater all their will be more yarn fests next year. The thing I enjoy most of all is that blast of colour, it relly seems to lift the spirits even without buying.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf. Now I need to find an edging - probably a simple shark's tooth. However, I have used all of the yarn so will need to look for something to co-ordinate. The yarn I used was old and just called Baby 3ply so I don't think I will find any more of it. I may have to go with something other than white but I don't want a strong contrast. It isn't blocked yet so I don't think you will pick out the tiny beads. It isn't perfect by any means but it was fun to play - so thank you Bev and Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm taking a list of patterns which I have planned for ...


Great idea.


> The thing I enjoy most of all is that blast of colour, it relly seems to lift the spirits even without buying.


Have extra fun oggling on our behalf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf...


What gorgeous work, Linda!! That entrelac really lends an intricate effect!
A very pale blue would be lovely as the border.

...and of course, knitting up all of that yarn leaves you with permission to buy more!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Maybe that would be a good add on to the Fuchsia Flower knitting in October...how does it sound if I get out my references on yarn and blends and we have a go at it...I have tons of historical and "reference" type materials just waiting in my computer and I am sure all of you might have tons also...so what do you think????? Oh and we could also add on knitting with two strands or even plying two strands of different yarns together....maybe that is another Lace Party waiting to happen....


My thought is this could be another party. Sounds like you have a lot of interesting information. It would be nice to have it where it could be saved or bookmarked Just my thought. See what others think.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yesterday was our last day staying with my cousin who lives in Buckinghamshire. The weather was really nice and we went to Dunstable Downs, a chalk escarpment, known for its thermals which are excellent for gliding, hang gliding and kite flying. We were lucky to see all three.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been meaning to ask: does this plant have pods about 2-3 inches long - teardrop shaped?
> My sister used to send me some of those (if it's the same thing) & I used them for a Christmas craft project with my kids.


Since I dont see an answer, let me say that Milkweed has those large top seed pods. When they open they the seeds are on long fibers which makes for a very fuzzy top. The leaves are large ovates and the plant grows about 4-5 feet tall. Just found one in my garden which is unusual. They grow up and down my road in the sunny areas an in the ditches which are often wet from runoff.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...The weather was really nice and we went to Dunstable Downs...


Lovely pics, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Since I dont see an answer, let me say that Milkweed has those large top seed pods...


Must be the same thing. They don't grow here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What gorgeous work, Linda!! That entrelac really lends an intricate effect!
> A very pale blue would be lovely as the border.
> 
> ...and of course, knitting up all of that yarn leaves you with permission to buy more!


Normally, I would agree with the blue but the beads are irridescent amethyst and show a range of colours; I amy have to move towards a dusky pink or lavender (maybe a silvery grey). I'm going to be carrying the scarf with me for a while I think, trying it next to a range of colours.

And ,of course, the permission to but hadn't crossed my mind - honest. :twisted:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was our last day staying with my cousin who lives in Buckinghamshire. The weather was really nice and we went to Dunstable Downs, a chalk escarpment, known for its thermals which are excellent for gliding, hang gliding and kite flying. We were lucky to see all three.
> 
> Sue


Just look at that beautiful sky! Yesterday was a lovely day, Sue. We haven't seen so many clear skies this summer so I'm glad they appeared for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--your entrelac came out so well. I think the border will add great definition to the project. I don't remember, did you work the scarf the long way?
I think any lite color will work for the border as long as it maintains the same light wt feel to it. Jane suggested blue. I think lavender or a soft gray are other options.

Sounds like you have a good strategy for monitoring your spending at the fiber fest. Agree that those events are intense color experiences.

EDIT--I just saw that you described the beads as amethyst and gray--must have vibes that for my suggestions (LOL)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--your entrelac came out so well. I think the border will add great definition to the project. I don't remember, did you work the scarf the long way?
> I think any lite color will work for the border as long as it maintains the same light wt feel to it. Jane suggested blue. I think lavender or a soft gray are other options.


Thank you, Tanya. Yes, I did it the long way and with much bigger squares to fit the lace in. Each square is 26 stitches ( and 52 rows), so I didn't feel as if I was forever turning or picking up stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was our last day staying with my cousin who lives in Buckinghamshire. The weather was really nice and we went to Dunstable Downs, a chalk escarpment, known for its thermals which are excellent for gliding, hang gliding and kite flying. We were lucky to see all three.
> 
> Sue


Looks like a really fun and relaxing day. Beautiful sky color.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, thank you for all the info. I have bookmarked it. I have used Helios many times.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...the beads are irridescent amethyst ...


I agree with the palest of lavender. I had thought light grey as well but I think a very little hint of colour would make it warmer (as in softer) looking.


> And ,of course, the permission to but hadn't crossed my mind - honest. :twisted:


I am sure! ;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie and Bev, I think I missed your news. 
Bev, it is exciting that the young couple have found an apartmey.
Ronie, I am pleased your Dad has improved :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf. Now I need to find an edging - probably a simple shark's tooth. However, I have used all of the yarn so will need to look for something to co-ordinate. The yarn I used was old and just called Baby 3ply so I don't think I will find any more of it. I may have to go with something other than white but I don't want a strong contrast. It isn't blocked yet so I don't think you will pick out the tiny beads. It isn't perfect by any means but it was fun to play - so thank you Bev and Sue.


Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful photos, Sue. Looks a lovely day out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across these & thought that they were very appropriate for our WIP party


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a couple for Linda when she goes to yarn fest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, thank you for all the info. I have bookmarked it. I have used Helios many times.


I thought you would know Helios. Am going thru the files of the ARH Plant group because I know there was discussion of squash bugs. Need to read Kaviraj's Plant Materia Medica to see what he might offer for tomato worms. But do check a good set of disease/pest pictures to help id the problem more pointedly. Lots of interesting info available online these days. All the Ag Colleges have good files online, for example, which help id the problems. And not previously said, is that you may have some unique pests on your side of the pond that we don't have here. I remember Kavi being surprised when I spoke of the foibles of clay soil because he had so little experience in working with it. And this man was brilliant with plant growth and health.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Did you save those walnuts hulls for making stain? That would have been a treasure.


No, I did not knit then and I had 3 small children and one on the way. I didn't even know they could be used for stain. We, I am now ashamed to say, threw them out. We didn't even use the nuts.

Beaming Busy Bee Bev! You make me smile, Jane.  Cancun is blocked and drying. I found a child's cowl pattern on Ravelry that will give me the length and width of the cowl. Had to pay $5 for it, but it has saved me a ton of time trying to figure it out myself. Going to have to resize my charts down again. But hoping to cast on soon.

Gave my DD a choice between a handknit item and nuts.com and she chose nuts. I knew she probably would. She knits everything she likes like I do and probably has a ton setting around not being used.

That being said I gave my Lichen to a friend in Pa and she loved it.  So, I am thinking about doing DFL's Waves of the Atlantic as I loved the shape of the Lichen. So it would be nice to have a smaller version. 

Jane, that is probably a milkweed plant. See picture below. 

Oh, my, Linda!! Your entrelac scarf is stunning. Gorgeous. Lovely. I would lightly block it as some of the beauty is in how the squares stand apart from one another. I don't suppose you wrote the pattern down. Ha! JK What size square did you use? Stitches and rows? Don't thank me. Norma's the one who started us on entrelac.  Not to worry, so easy to lose where things came from in LP. Saw you mentioned the size of your squares to Tanya. I may have to make one of these. Did I say stunning!?! Yes, it is.

Sue, I have pictures of the type of kite the guy got lift off from on the ocean. The guy at the ocean had so much fun while we watched him. He said with the wind on the ocean, it is easy to go 200 miles. Just a bit harder to get back against the wind.  Lovely pictures.

Love your humorous signs, Jane.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, so glad your father is getting better. Must have been a scary week for you.

Congrats on the new grandbaby Bev.

A new design from DFL? Count me in!

Yes to your milkweed question Jane. I think we used them in crafting too. Probably used them to decorate some macrame', lol.

So many interesting textures in your entrelac scarf Linda 

Great photos Sue. Glad your weather is holding up.

Still not caught up but I did manage to get some rows of Dancing Bees done. I should be able to finish Clue 4 soon, yippee! Did you post a photo of you Dancing Bees in here Jane? I don't remember seeing it. I am sure it is beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, those are BRILLIANT :XD:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure! ;-)


Lavender is in the lead so far.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Absolutely fabulous!


Thank you. I hope it will be, with and edging and blocking. It wouldn't have happened without your party, followed by Sue's.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across these & thought that they were very appropriate for our WIP party


Love them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--thank you for taking the time to post a pic of milkweed. I was feeling to harried to search one out.

Sounds like your younguns are well on their own way. New baby--Yippee! Lots more excuse to buy yarn and knit more.

As for the black walnuts, don't feel ashamed. We weren't born with a functioning encyclopedia in our DNA (smile) Would help if we were, tho.

Ronie--missed that your Dad was ill but glad he is on the mend. I am sure it is a big relief.

Jane--those are funny signs. Love the one about of all the things you lost, you miss your mind the most. Too apropos!!!!!

My apples are dropping like red lumps of hail. Picked up a gallon of them on Saturday. Yesterday about 4 gallons worth and today at least another gallon so far. Sitting outside under the trees is hazardous right now. Gave myself 1/2 hour in the sun, between the 2 apple trees and watched them a few drop every few minutes. I am monitoring them closely as the deer come and forage. These beasties seem to only eat part of the apple and leave the rest. So wasteful of them. But I picked them up, cut off the chewed side (they are good enough to chew only on one side of the fruit) and ate the rest. Oh they are so good this year. Am getting some Rome apples from a tree that hasn't produced in many years. What a surprise and they taste wonderful. The other tree is a Liberty apple, much like a mac but not as sweet. Will be sharing a bunch of them if the collection keeps up like this.

BTW, sweating is a good way to detox BPA from your body so sitting in the sun has so many benefits.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a couple for Linda when she goes to yarn fest.


Oh, so true. I fully expect the expression on my face to be very similar to that fish. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf. Now I need to find an edging - probably a simple shark's tooth.


Looks lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, that is probably a milkweed plant. See picture below...


Do the spikes fall off? Or is there a variety without the spikes?
I found a picture with some in it. Not sure how well it will show.
We made birds with two pod halves - one piece for the body & the other we cut in two for the wings. Sometimes the wings were opened out & sometimes folded onto the body. Some we painted gold, others were left natural. The heads came from another plant.

ETA - Showed up pretty well - there are other decorations in the box, obviously.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across these & thought that they were very appropriate for our WIP party


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Did you post a photo of you Dancing Bees in here Jane? I don't remember seeing it. I am sure it is beautiful.


Yes, I did - no idea what page - but the easiest thing to do is to check my Ravelry project page.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> No, I did not knit then and I had 3 small children and one on the way. I didn't even know they could be used for stain. We, I am now ashamed to say, threw them out. We didn't even use the nuts.
> 
> Beaming Busy Bee Bev! You make me smile, Jane.  Cancun is blocked and drying. I found a child's cowl pattern on Ravelry that will give me the length and width of the cowl. Had to pay $5 for it, but it has saved me a ton of time trying to figure it out myself. Going to have to resize my charts down again. But hoping to cast on soon.
> 
> ...


My apologies Bev and Norma for confusing your names. For some reason I keep doing it. I usually make myself stop and think and get it right but today I didn't. i really don't know why I link you together but I will try to do better.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a couple for Linda when she goes to yarn fest.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--those are funny signs. Love the one about of all the things you lost, you miss your mind the most. Too apropos!!!!!...


Don't I know it!
I have a cross stitch pattern with that - meant to do it but never got around to it. There is a teddy bear sitting in a rocker - could put it with anything, though. Another one in the booklet had the pot-bellied teddy standing & the caption was: You know I'm on the level 'cause my bubble is in the middle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Do the spikes fall off? Or is there a variety without the spikes?
> I found a picture with some in it. Not sure how well it will show.
> We made birds with two pod halves - one piece for the body & the other we cut in two for the wings. Sometimes the wings were opened out & sometimes folded onto the body. Some we painted gold, others were left natural. The heads came from another plant.
> 
> ETA - Showed up pretty well - there are other decorations in the box, obviously.


How creative of you. Don't remember if the outer fuzz naturally falls off or if it can be scraped off for uses like yours. I might think that as they dry the outer hairs dry and fall off. But the pod opens up and interior seeds fuzz out for transport by wind, birds or other insects and animals.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I fully expect the expression on my face to be very similar to that fish. :lol:


That's Dory from _Finding Nemo_ - short term memory problem. As in, "What's in that package?... Hmm... I don't remember ordering more yarn."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have completed chart 1 of Lace Eater - using Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on Chris's recommendation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf. Now I need to find an edging - probably a simple shark's tooth. However, I have used all of the yarn so will need to look for something to co-ordinate. The yarn I used was old and just called Baby 3ply so I don't think I will find any more of it. I may have to go with something other than white but I don't want a strong contrast. It isn't blocked yet so I don't think you will pick out the tiny beads. It isn't perfect by any means but it was fun to play - so thank you Bev and Sue.


That is looking lovely, Linda!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't I know it!
> I have a cross stitch pattern with that - meant to do it but never got around to it. There is a teddy bear sitting in a rocker - could put it with anything, though. Another one in the booklet had the pot-bellied teddy standing & the caption was: You know I'm on the level 'cause my bubble is in the middle.


You have such good humor.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed chart 1 of Lace Eater - using Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on Chris's recommendation.


Looking so good. Cascade is such a wonderful yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You have such good humor.


I thought that the "level" reference would appeal to you considering your background.
Not sure if have motioned it before but my father was a cabinet maker & I love wood & the smell of shavings.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Looking so good. Cascade is such a wonderful yarn.


Thanks 
I've never used cascade before. It feels lovely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that the "level" reference would appeal to you considering your background.
> Not sure if have motioned it before but my father was a cabinet maker & I love wood & the smell of shavings.


Yes, I got the reference.😍 And no, I don't recall seeing that your dad was a cabinet maker. Love the smell of many of the woods, too. Not Pressure treated tho. Some of the exotic woods have oils that are dangerous to breath. Good ventilation systems are needed. Hope you dad had one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks
> I've never used cascade before. It feels lovely.


Haven't used their silk but several of their other yarns. They have a sock yarn that is so smooth to work with. Used it on the Random Monet we did. It was a world of difference from the other sock yarn which was considered a highly rated one. Also, used their sport wt on the Twin Tree baby blanket I did last year. Recently used their organic cotton Luna Seedling for this baby sweater that I haven't posted yet. It is waiting for me to get some buttons. Other species as well and loved them all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Quite the road trip Pam. Our last one like that (multiple stops) was to visit roller coaster parks.


We're looking forward to it. Only a little over a week to go. Your trip sounds like fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, yes, I think that would be great-adding in yarn blends.


And from me, too, DFL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> One good note is that my Dad had fallen ill and they didn't think he would make it.. but he got lots better and is doing very well now and probably will be going home any day now.. My brother has been keeping me informed...  between Kids and Parents its amazing anyone makes it through their adult hood.. LOL
> 
> 
> > Ronie - great news that your dad is better. Hopefully you won't need to worry so much about him. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Good ventilation systems are needed. Hope you dad had one.


Don't know about the ventilation. He had a large cement block building that was mostly open - with a very high ceiling.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, so glad that your dad is on the mend and will be going home soon. What a scare and then relief going from 'might not make it' to 'home any day'.
> 
> Gonna block my Cancun before I do the seams.  I have been working on a 1898 Seamans hat for me. I've got to get DGS's cowl figured out and cast on. Also, entrelac cowl for DD. My, don't think I will get even a portion of all that done today. Gives me something to shoot for.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Bev, on the new baby on the way and also great news for your DS and fiancé finding an apartment!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm taking a list of patterns which I have planned for a while and do not have the right yarn for but I'm also giving myself leave to buy some fingering to use for shawls. I have enough lovely laceweight and no fingering at all. I also have a little leeway because of my use 3 buy 1 policy this year but I will try to be sensible - ater all their will be more yarn fests next year. The thing I enjoy most of all is that blast of colour, it relly seems to lift the spirits even without buying.


Great planning, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf. Now I need to find an edging - probably a simple shark's tooth. However, I have used all of the yarn so will need to look for something to co-ordinate. The yarn I used was old and just called Baby 3ply so I don't think I will find any more of it. I may have to go with something other than white but I don't want a strong contrast. It isn't blocked yet so I don't think you will pick out the tiny beads. It isn't perfect by any means but it was fun to play - so thank you Bev and Sue.


Linda, that is so pretty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was our last day staying with my cousin who lives in Buckinghamshire. The weather was really nice and we went to Dunstable Downs, a chalk escarpment, known for its thermals which are excellent for gliding, hang gliding and kite flying. We were lucky to see all three.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, it looks so lovely there!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Normally, I would agree with the blue but the beads are irridescent amethyst and show a range of colours; I amy have to move towards a dusky pink or lavender (maybe a silvery grey). I'm going to be carrying the scarf with me for a while I think, trying it next to a range of colours.
> 
> And ,of course, the permission to but hadn't crossed my mind - honest. :twisted:


Silvery gray or light lavender would be pretty with that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across these & thought that they were very appropriate for our WIP party


Those are all great!  :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a couple for Linda when she goes to yarn fest.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed chart 1 of Lace Eater - using Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on Chris's recommendation.


That's looking great, Jane. I hope to get started on it later today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking great, Jane. I hope to get started on it later today.


Thanks, Pam 
I couldn't resist & started on the next chart. The place is falling down about my ears but I am ignoring it.
Actually, I have to put it aside to write up a newspaper report for last week's swim meet. Due in tomorrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's Dory from _Finding Nemo_ - short term memory problem. As in, "What's in that package?... Hmm... I don't remember ordering more yarn."


 :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed chart 1 of Lace Eater - using Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on Chris's recommendation.


You seem to be getting good definition with it. Great colour.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Pam
> I couldn't resist & started on the next chart. The place is falling down about my ears but I am ignoring it.
> Actually, I have to put it aside to write up a newspaper report for last week's swim meet. Due in tomorrow.


I don't blame you. It looks so interesting. Darn article!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Silvery gray or light lavender would be pretty with that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You seem to be getting good definition with it. Great colour.


I love the colour. I am hoping that the cables will stand out more when it is blocked. Usually the adjacent stitches are in reverse stocking stitch to make the cables stand out. In the FOs that I have seen, the M1 stitches create little holes to outline the cables.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... Darn article!


I can think of a few stronger adjectives!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 08:00 tomorrow morning, Swedish time
Petals and Pearls Sweater by Anne B Hanssen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petals-and-pearls-sweater


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can think of a few stronger adjectives!


Well, I was trying to be polite!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't know about the ventilation. He had a large cement block building that was mostly open - with a very high ceiling.[/quote
> 
> Today most cabinet shops are closed in, at least around here to make them year round work spaces. In professional ones it is required that mechanical ventilation be installed and most of the machines have mechanical exhaust hoses installed to collect the dust. But with your dad, his open building was probably sufficient. How did he work in the winter? Wasn't he up north, too?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...How did he work in the winter? Wasn't he up north, too?


Yes - here in Newfoundland. They had a pot-bellied wood-stove stove where they would gather to talk to anyone who came in. Otherwise, they were in constant motion so I guess that kept them warm to a certain degree. He wore layers under his cover-alls.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free until 08:00 tomorrow morning, Swedish time
> Petals and Pearls Sweater by Anne B Hanssen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petals-and-pearls-sweater


Ooh, nice sweater. Not for my body but like the cables and lace. Can see it used on other items like a baby blanket or wide scarf.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - here in Newfoundland. They had a pot-bellied wood-stove stove where they would gather to talk to anyone who came in. Otherwise, they were in constant motion so I guess that kept them warm to a certain degree. He wore layers under his cover-alls.


That was a heck of a lot of body heat to generate. But are you in one of those warmer gulf type streams that keeps the arctic blast under control?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my. My turn to play catch up. Yesterday I spent time with a local yarn group and worked on a 2nd sock which was fun. It was nice to chat with some new people in this area and share our fiber interests. And today I woke up with a terrible headache, but feel fine now after a long afternoon nap. But now I have lots of news here to catch up with!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Can see it used on other items like a baby blanket or wide scarf.


I was thinking the same thing - but still a lovely sweater.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...are you in one of those warmer gulf type streams that keeps the arctic blast under control?


Unfortunately not. The Labrador Current cancels that out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Caryn, I am glad you had a good time with your knitting buddies & that the headache is gone. I hope you don't have too much chatter to catch up on - takes ages!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Caryn, I am glad you had a god time with your knitting buddies & that the headache is gone. I hope you don't have too much chatter to catch up on - takes ages!


Me, too, Caryn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking the same thing - but still a lovely sweater.


Yes, it is --very classy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Unfortunately not. The Labrador Current cancels that out.


Too bad. My region is cold enough for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh my. My turn to play catch up. Yesterday I spent time with a local yarn group and worked on a 2nd sock which was fun. It was nice to chat with some new people in this area and share our fiber interests. And today I woke up with a terrible headache, but feel fine now after a long afternoon nap. But now I have lots of news here to catch up with!


Sounds like a fun afternoon in the LYS. Isn't it fun to connect with others that know where you are coming from on knitting and yarn. Glad your HA is gone. They are not fun.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free until 08:00 tomorrow morning, Swedish time
> Petals and Pearls Sweater by Anne B Hanssen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petals-and-pearls-sweater


Thanks, Jane! Got the pattern. I think it would make a lovely cardigan by just steeking down the center front.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thanks for the pics of your craft with milkweed. It was interesting seeing what can be done with them.



Linda said:


> My apologies Bev and Norma for confusing your names. For some reason I keep doing it. I usually make myself stop and think and get it right but today I didn't. i really don't know why I link you together but I will try to do better.


I am certainly not upset. I hope that I can live up to Norma's name in some small way.  Being confused for Norma works for me. 

Great start on Lace Eater, Jane.

I actually had a block of time-about 3 hours-this afternoon and got my DGS cowl graphed out. Yay, now it can be started. Woohoo. I might get it started tonight, not sure. DH and I rented a movie. DS is working till 10pm. We have an evening to ourselves. It's been a while.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thanks for the pics of your craft with milkweed. It was interesting seeing what can be done with them.
> 
> I am certainly not upset. I hope that I can live up to Norma's name in some small way.  Being confused for Norma works for me.
> 
> ...


How nice to have a clear block of time to just focus on a knitting design. And then an evening of quiet with DH. Sound gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane I like how your beads look with your yarn. It is great that you were able to tweak the way you wanted them for this months 2015 beaded scarf pattern! 
Your advent scarf addition is also well done and looks like great definition to me. 

Tanya, I do have lots of nasturtiums I could grind up and try for getting rid of the squash bugs. But I noticed that they have some kind of small black bugs on them that I need to identify. Guess I could just add them to the mixture  

Pam your Sept piece of the beaded scarf is also very pretty. And I love your cute whale dishcloth. Well done  

Chris your lace eater start is so nice and even and nice cable stitch. Of course I also love the color!

A yarn and blends information lp would be great! I sure have lots to learn about that as a knitter and sometime spinner!

Ronie, glad you were able to have those days off from work, but sorry you had so much stress with family happenings. Glad things turned out well for all.

Bev, wonderful news for you becoming a grandma soon again! And good news about your son getting an apartment! Blueberry festival sounds like fun too. There was an apple festival going on near here, but I didn't get to go.

Bringing a list of patterns to the yarn fest is a great idea Linda. Bet you will find some nice fingering yarn too. Your lace entrelac scarf is so beautiful and well done! The border with light lavender sounds like it will add just the right finish.

Lovely pictures Sue. Looks like it was a beautiful day! What fun to see the kites and hang gliders.

Jane, those sayings were funny and gave me my laugh for the day  love your start of the Lace eater shawl too. You sure got that done quick!

Okay, I think I am caught up for the most part. Sorry if I forgot anyone, certainly not intentional. And yes it was fun to connect with people and chat in person


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> ............
> 
> Tanya, I do have lots of nasturtiums I could grind up and try for getting rid of the squash bugs. But I noticed that they have some kind of small black bugs on them that I need to identify. Guess I could just add them to the mixture  ................
> 
> Okay, I think I am caught up for the most part. Sorry if I forgot anyone, certainly not intentional. And yes it was fun to connect with people and chat in person


Sounds like a good experiment. Grind up some and mix with water and grind up some and make a tincture that can be turned into a homeopathic remedy which I can tell you how to make. It is not always the same action with herbals vs homeopathics, so if you can do both, that would make a great experiment.

BTW, I would try to i.d. the black bug as they carry their own energy. One of the little mysteries in homeopathics is that there are 'contaminants' that cannot often be controlled. So it is hard to tell what is actually working. Saw this with an ad hoc experiment with apple as a remedy. We saw sx expressed that would relate to the bugs on the apple but was so hard to pinpoint. It was interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Too bad. My region is cold enough for me.


It might be colder in the winter where you are, actually.
Our cold is very damp,though - goes through the bones.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...I think it would make a lovely cardigan by just steeking down the center front.


OMG - that word sends shivers down my spine!! Scary!
I'd just separate the front & knit 2 pieces.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It might be colder in the winter where you are, actually.
> Our cold is very damp,though - goes through the bones.


You are closer to the ocean? We have pretty damp weather in winter but this is tempered by cold sunny days with lower humidity. But that cold can get deep into you, too. At least it does to me. I have people around me who are really hot and will walk outside in shirt sleeves in frigid cold. Wish I were more like them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Great start on Lace Eater, Jane....


Thank you, Bev.
I didn't make as much headway as I had hoped this evening. My sister called & we were on the phone for well over an hour. I wish it had been a speaker phone - although it might have been difficult to concentrate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> OMG - that word sends shivers down my spine!! Scary!
> I'd just separate the front & knit 2 pieces.


I think steeking is an LP that needs to happen soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I actually had a block of time-about 3 hours-this afternoon and got my DGS cowl graphed out....


Yay!! Looking forward to seeing it in progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane I like how your beads look with your yarn. It is great that you were able to tweak the way you wanted them for this months 2015 beaded scarf pattern!
> Your advent scarf addition is also well done and looks like great definition to me.


Thank you, Caryn 
I was looking at that last pattern in the Advent scarf in someone else's version & I notice the same kind of effect. So it is probably not the yarn after all.


> Jane, those sayings were funny and gave me my laugh for the day  ...


Some of those things really hit home, don't they? 


> ...love your start of the Lace eater shawl too. You sure got that done quick!


Thank you. There is a lot of stocking stitch - & no beads - so it was quick to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> OMG - that word sends shivers down my spine!! Scary!
> I'd just separate the front & knit 2 pieces.


You might have to steek for the sleeves too, to go right up in the round. I only know the theory, never had the courage to do it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You are closer to the ocean?


I am right on the water.
Here is the sunrise from my back door.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Fabulous idea!


dragonflylace said:


> Maybe that would be a good add on to the Fuchsia Flower knitting in October...how does it sound if I get out my references on yarn and blends and we have a go at it...I have tons of historical and "reference" type materials just waiting in my computer and I am sure all of you might have tons also...so what do you think????? Oh and we could also add on knitting with two strands or even plying two strands of different yarns together....maybe that is another Lace Party waiting to happen....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thanks for the pics of your craft with milkweed. It was interesting seeing what can be done with them.
> 
> I am certainly not upset. I hope that I can live up to Norma's name in some small way.  Being confused for Norma works for me.
> 
> ...


That's great. And, enjoy your evening with your DH.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, so glad that your dad is on the mend and will be going home soon. What a scare and then relief going from 'might not make it' to 'home any day'.
> 
> Gonna block my Cancun before I do the seams.  I have been working on a 1898 Seamans hat for me. I've got to get DGS's cowl figured out and cast on. Also, entrelac cowl for DD. My, don't think I will get even a portion of all that done today. Gives me something to shoot for.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev.. and that is great news about the little one coming in the spring and that your DS will be finding a apt to rent!! I told my son that when he gets out on his own... meaning not sharing a house with a bunch of people.. LOL that we would set them up with lots of stuff..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Linda and Jane... I am very relieved also.. 

Linda that turned out even better than I imagined.. now I would really like to learn that.. It will be much easier now that I have done some... I need to weave in my ends and block my cowl and scarf so I can share the pictures  

Your right Tanya we all did have a lot of fun with the color projects and we lost some of the fear of mixing colors


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.... 

Sue that looks like a beautiful day!! and so much fun to watch them all with their planes and kites 

Cute birds Jane.. I would of guessed you would be crafty in other areas too  The pinecone turkeys are cute too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed chart 1 of Lace Eater - using Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on Chris's recommendation.


This looks great Jane!! such amazing stitch definition!! I don't think mine looks like that LOL... I'll have to photograph it and see..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love your sunrise picture. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the funny sayings Jane.. some got me laughing outloud  Beautiful sunrise Jane.. that is stunning  You live in a beautiful place that's for sure 

So much going on in here... good to see you again Wanda.. that does sound like fun doesn't it. and Julie you must be busy  I don't recall your name showing up for the last several pages.. I hope all is well... 

Work went well today.. but around 4:30 or 5pm we all smelled smoke.. a fire has just started a few towns North of us.. it has been such a bad fire season and we were sure we were out of danger.. I hope it gets contained right away.. 
I have to get off this computer.. I need some dinner and a little tv  See ya all tomorrow..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam your Sept piece of the beaded scarf is also very pretty. And I love your cute whale dishcloth. Well done


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am right on the water.
> Here is the sunrise from my back door.


What a beautiful sunrise and a gorgeous view you have, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks for the funny sayings Jane.. some got me laughing outloud  Beautiful sunrise Jane.. that is stunning  You live in a beautiful place that's for sure
> 
> So much going on in here... good to see you again Wanda.. that does sound like fun doesn't it. and Julie you must be busy  I don't recall your name showing up for the last several pages.. I hope all is well...
> 
> ...


I am fine, Ronie- more than what I can say for my laptop, which keeps going into not responding mode- most frustrating, I am 12mm down sleeve #2.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I had a bit of a quandary at the LYS today. I found two colors that I really liked but did not need to spend the money on extra yarn (yes, I actually said that, lol). After hemming and hawing for an inordinate amount of time I finally decided on the violet and put the green back in its bin. But wait. The store was having a Labor Day sale. And my yarn was on sale! Woo Hoo! Twenty-five percent off! So of course I got the green too. Heh heh. It is Araucania Ruca, made from sugar cane. It has a nice sheen and the sample showed good stitch definition, but is very slippery and it splits. However the drape is going to be great. I am using the violet for Lace Eater, which I have cast on and did the first sixteen rows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Cute birds Jane.. I would of guessed you would be crafty in other areas too  The pinecone turkeys are cute too


My sisters & I have tried pretty well everything that we have come across.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love that yarn you are using for Lace Eater Jane. Cascade silk you said? Pretty.

Glad you are well Julie and that it's just a computer issue that has kept you away.

Nice sunrise Jane. 

Glad your day got better and you were able to spend it knitting with friends Caryn. Not sure about grinding up the black bugs though, lol.

Looking forward to see what you have come up with Bev with your cowl chart.

Did someone mention steeking? Sends shivers down my spine. The thought of intentionally cutting all that work. :::shudder:::


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This looks great Jane!! such amazing stitch definition!! ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I love your sunrise picture. Beautiful colors.


I can't see a sunrise or sunset without thinking of you. ;-)
Actually, the sunset gets reflected on the water there as well - such pretty soft colours.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had a bit of a quandary at the LYS today. I found two colors that I really liked but did not need to spend the money on extra yarn (yes, I actually said that, lol). After hemming and hawing for an inordinate amount of time I finally decided on the violet and put the green back in its bin. But wait. The store was having a Labor Day sale. And my yarn was on sale! Woo Hoo! Twenty-five percent off! So of course I got the green too. Heh heh. It is Araucania Ruca, made from sugar cane. It has a nice sheen and the sample showed good stitch definition, but is very slippery and it splits. However the drape is going to be great. I am using the violet for Lace Eater, which I have cast on and did the first sixteen rows.


Great buys, Melanie! And your Lace Eater looks great. I was able to cast on today, too, and made it through 22 rows. Will post a photo tomorrow. Now I'm going to work on my Dancing Bees for awhile.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> thanks for the funny sayings Jane.. some got me laughing outloud


Ah, you recognize yourself in there? ;-)


> Beautiful sunrise Jane.. that is stunning  You live in a beautiful place that's for sure


A rugged beauty, I'd have to say.


> I hope it gets contained right away...


Me, too!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf. Now I need to find an edging - probably a simple shark's tooth. However, I have used all of the yarn so will need to look for something to co-ordinate. The yarn I used was old and just called Baby 3ply so I don't think I will find any more of it. I may have to go with something other than white but I don't want a strong contrast. It isn't blocked yet so I don't think you will pick out the tiny beads. It isn't perfect by any means but it was fun to play - so thank you Bev and Sue.


Oh, Linda, this is really beautiful!!! Great job


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love that yarn you are using for Lace Eater Jane. Cascade silk you said? Pretty.
> 
> Glad you are well Julie and that it's just a computer issue that has kept you away.
> 
> ...


That, and I've been busy with a task for Sam's Tea Party. 
It is an awful lot easier reading a complex pattern in the round, but so far I've always transferred to straights.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine, Ronie- more than what I can say for my laptop, which keeps going into not responding mode- most frustrating, I am 12mm down sleeve #2.


The computer problems are a pain but at least it means more knitting time. Making good progress, I see.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was our last day staying with my cousin who lives in Buckinghamshire. The weather was really nice and we went to Dunstable Downs, a chalk escarpment, known for its thermals which are excellent for gliding, hang gliding and kite flying. We were lucky to see all three.
> 
> Sue


Great pics, Sue, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I had a bit of a quandary...


Well of course you bought both!! Too gorgeous to leave behind. Your Lace Eater is looking fine!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love that yarn you are using for Lace Eater Jane. Cascade silk you said? Pretty.


Thanks - Heritage Silk is the name of the yarn it is a blend: 85% Merino, 15% Silk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The computer problems are a pain but at least it means more knitting time. Making good progress, I see.


I am up to the point where I decrease every 4th row- so it goes a lot faster- I need to take a nap- did my usual up at 5 am.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL that sounds like a winner... we are all about learning here


We sure are! 



Ronie said:


> .....Well I have to head off to work today.. it was a wonderful 5 days off... so much going on though... lots of family issues that has caused some stress but then that's all a part of being in a large family
> One good note is that my Dad had fallen ill and they didn't think he would make it.. but he got lots better and is doing very well now and probably will be going home any day now.. My brother has been keeping me informed...  between Kids and Parents its amazing anyone makes it through their adult hood.. LOL


I'm so glad to hear your dad is better, Ronie. I hope everything else settles down, too.



Ronie said:


> Toni I am sorry that your computer is giving you fits.. it might be time to take it in to the computer geek.. hubby had issues too and took it in and there was a virus that his 'Protection' didn't see... you could have the same issue..


I think the problem is resolved. Everything seems to be responding correctly now, anyway. Thank you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf. Now I need to find an edging - probably a simple shark's tooth. However, I have used all of the yarn so will need to look for something to co-ordinate. The yarn I used was old and just called Baby 3ply so I don't think I will find any more of it. I may have to go with something other than white but I don't want a strong contrast. It isn't blocked yet so I don't think you will pick out the tiny beads. It isn't perfect by any means but it was fun to play - so thank you Bev and Sue.


Your entrelac lace is sooo pretty, Linda!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> I think the problem is resolved. Everything seems to be responding correctly now, anyway. Thank you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe because I'm online at the same time you are? I've been known to have that effect...especially on THIS computer when I'm working on knitting/crochet/etc...and not nodding off.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

p.89

Loved the WIP signs, Jane! I have started more than I have finished this week. Oops! Your blue silk Lace Eater is going to be lovely!

Sue, thank you for sharing your kite and glider flying photos. What a fun day for you. 

Bev, I think I missed your post. Congratulations!!! 

I will catch up with you all in the morning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Loved the WIP signs, Jane! I have started more than I have finished this week. Oops!


Our fearless leader! ;-)


> Your blue silk Lace Eater is going to be lovely!


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> My apologies Bev and Norma for confusing your names. For some reason I keep doing it. I usually make myself stop and think and get it right but today I didn't. i really don't know why I link you together but I will try to do better.


I do it all the time! I call it having a creative mind that is busy all the time. :XD: I am very happy to be linked with Bev or anyone else here :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed chart 1 of Lace Eater - using Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on Chris's recommendation.


Beautiful. Great knitting and stitch defination. I am on Chart C but I can't have the TV on and knit it anymore. I shall do some rows this afternoon when it is quiet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am right on the water.
> Here is the sunrise from my back door.


Beautiful. We tend to have sunsets. Sunrise is hidden behind mountains.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, those are beautiful clear colors and a great start to Lace Eater :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, that is looking so beautiful. Definitely a one of a kind. I am not familiar with shark's tooth pattern, but can guess what it will probably look like.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I've finished the entrelac portion of my scarf. Now I need to find an edging - probably a simple shark's tooth. However, I have used all of the yarn so will need to look for something to co-ordinate. The yarn I used was old and just called Baby 3ply so I don't think I will find any more of it. I may have to go with something other than white but I don't want a strong contrast. It isn't blocked yet so I don't think you will pick out the tiny beads. It isn't perfect by any means but it was fun to play - so thank you Bev and Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Jane! Got the pattern. I think it would make a lovely cardigan by just steeking down the center front.


Aaaaagh. The "steek" word. This is one technique I haven't taclked yet. Keep telling myself I will - but then chicken out. One day - maybe.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thanks for the pics of your craft with milkweed. It was interesting seeing what can be done with them.
> 
> I am certainly not upset. I hope that I can live up to Norma's name in some small way.  Being confused for Norma works for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I think your problem will be limiting your choice of what to buy. At Rhinebeck some of the fiber dyers will do special runs just for the festival which makes for a sense of urgency to buy them. I still have visions of one woman's lace yarns with the most vibrant colorways. She was a chemist and used that knowledge to create her own colors and did a mind boggling job of it. That was 4 yrs ago and still regret not buying at least one hank.


Tanya, didn't we have a LP some long time ago that mentioned this woman? I remember a website with pictures of this woman with a binder with pages of yarn samples along with the recipes she used to create the colors. It all looked amazing. And she was a chemist. 
I sure wish I could go to Rhinebeck . . . .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am right on the water.
> Here is the sunrise from my back door.


It is a glorious view.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations Bev on the news of a new addition to the family. And on DS finding an apt. Hope that goes smoothly. 

Linda, I love your entrelac. It is perfect. I have used Sachenmeyer Baby Wool, i don't remember if it is 3 ply. . . 

Sue, those photos of the kites and gliders are great. 
When we were out on the lake a couple weeks ago there must be a small airport nearby because a prop plane would take up gliders and release them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Aaaaagh. The "steek" word. This is one technique I haven't taclked yet. Keep telling myself I will - but then chicken out. One day - maybe.


That is why I think we should do a party on steeking. I hate feeling intimidated over things that should not be.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, didn't we have a LP some long time ago that mentioned this woman? I remember a website with pictures of this woman with a binder with pages of yarn samples along with the recipes she used to create the colors. It all looked amazing. And she was a chemist.
> I sure wish I could go to Rhinebeck . . . .


That might have been the dyer woman but I never took her name, or lost it if I had so no checking on this.

Rhinebeck is a stupendous experience. It would be a bit of a haul for you but doable. About a 4 hour drive I would guess. It is about 45" north of me and you are about 2-2.5 hours south west. It is a pretty easy drive, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--your new yarn has such great color. Perfect for your semi-tropical environment. Have use Araucania yarn once before and liked it a lot, but never used any from sugar cane. That is an interesting idea. Is it machine washable?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Not sure if it would be better as one or two different parties. But, yes a yes vote from me.


We can check with Toni on this, but since everyone might not be knitting along on Fuchsia I think I will include information of blends and plying and knitting with two strands held together of different yarns....there is so much information out there and I think this would be a great add on...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a couple for Linda when she goes to yarn fest.


Since I bought another skein of Gina Lace from the sale Sunday I can identify....I am going to cut up my cards and cancel my PayPal and ...... no I can't cut up my card...I buy groceries with that...oh dear...I am truly hopeless.

Oh, lightbulb...that is why I need to start adding that mohair in with other yarns...to use it up...oh Whewww...feel better now.

 :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, that is funny :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a good experiment. Grind up some and mix with water and grind up some and make a tincture that can be turned into a homeopathic remedy which I can tell you how to make. It is not always the same action with herbals vs homeopathics, so if you can do both, that would make a great experiment.
> 
> BTW, I would try to i.d. the black bug as they carry their own energy. One of the little mysteries in homeopathics is that there are 'contaminants' that cannot often be controlled. So it is hard to tell what is actually working. Saw this with an ad hoc experiment with apple as a remedy. We saw sx expressed that would relate to the bugs on the apple but was so hard to pinpoint. It was interesting.


How much do I grind up? And how much water?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> OMG - that word sends shivers down my spine!! Scary!
> I'd just separate the front & knit 2 pieces.


Me too. I have a pattern and dvd for a fair isle vest that I thought would be fun, but then it went into how to steek and totally lost me! So there it sits on my shelf


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I love your new yarn and your Lace Eater start. It really shows that stitch definition. Looks great.



Jane said:


> I can't see a sunrise or sunset without thinking of you.


Aww, that's sweet, Jane. 

Julie, sorry about the computer problems. That can be so frustrating. You are almost done with your guersey. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am right on the water.
> Here is the sunrise from my back door.


Just beautiful! Doesn't look like the ocean. It is so calm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> OMG - that word sends shivers down my spine!! Scary!
> I'd just separate the front & knit 2 pieces.


Me too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, didn't we have a LP some long time ago that mentioned this woman? I remember a website with pictures of this woman with a binder with pages of yarn samples along with the recipes she used to create the colors. It all looked amazing. And she was a chemist.
> I sure wish I could go to Rhinebeck . . . .


Was this what you were thinking of, Chris? The first video.

http://indianapublicmedia.org/theweeklyspecial/fiber-arts-2/


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine, Ronie- more than what I can say for my laptop, which keeps going into not responding mode- most frustrating, I am 12mm down sleeve #2.


Oh no, Julie. My iPad sometimes takes forever to download and I do get frustrated with that as well! G
Glad to hear you are coming along so nicely with your sweater!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am right on the water.
> Here is the sunrise from my back door.


Oh, that is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I love your new yarn and your Lace Eater start. It really shows that stitch definition. Looks great.
> 
> Aww, that's sweet, Jane.
> 
> Julie, sorry about the computer problems. That can be so frustrating. You are almost done with your guersey. Can't wait to see it.


It is! About 1/4 of the way down the second sleeve. I am waiting till next week , and the Guernsey LP. I am having to exercise great patience with the computer!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had a bit of a quandary at the LYS today. I found two colors that I really liked but did not need to spend the money on extra yarn (yes, I actually said that, lol). After hemming and hawing for an inordinate amount of time I finally decided on the violet and put the green back in its bin. But wait. The store was having a Labor Day sale. And my yarn was on sale! Woo Hoo! Twenty-five percent off! So of course I got the green too. Heh heh. It is Araucania Ruca, made from sugar cane. It has a nice sheen and the sample showed good stitch definition, but is very slippery and it splits. However the drape is going to be great. I am using the violet for Lace Eater, which I have cast on and did the first sixteen rows.


Love those colours and the LE start looks good.

:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had a bit of a quandary at the LYS today. I found two colors that I really liked but did not need to spend the money on extra yarn (yes, I actually said that, lol). After hemming and hawing for an inordinate amount of time I finally decided on the violet and put the green back in its bin. But wait. The store was having a Labor Day sale. And my yarn was on sale! Woo Hoo! Twenty-five percent off! So of course I got the green too. Heh heh. It is Araucania Ruca, made from sugar cane. It has a nice sheen and the sample showed good stitch definition, but is very slippery and it splits. However the drape is going to be great. I am using the violet for Lace Eater, which I have cast on and did the first sixteen rows.


Love those colours and the LE start looks good.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh no, Julie. My iPad sometimes takes forever to download and I do get frustrated with that as well! G
> Glad to hear you are coming along so nicely with your sweater!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had a bit of a quandary at the LYS today. I found two colors that I really liked but did not need to spend the money on extra yarn (yes, I actually said that, lol). After hemming and hawing for an inordinate amount of time I finally decided on the violet and put the green back in its bin. But wait. The store was having a Labor Day sale. And my yarn was on sale! Woo Hoo! Twenty-five percent off! So of course I got the green too. Heh heh. It is Araucania Ruca, made from sugar cane. It has a nice sheen and the sample showed good stitch definition, but is very slippery and it splits. However the drape is going to be great. I am using the violet for Lace Eater, which I have cast on and did the first sixteen rows.


Ooh, the Lace Eater looks great in that new yarn! Good choice. And of course you couldn't pass up that other pretty color for such a good price! Interesting how yarn can be made from so many different things!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My sisters & I have tried pretty well everything that we have come across.


It is nice that you and your sisters share interests. My sister and I are like chalk and cheese - could make life awkward as we were growing up. We are ok now as long as we don't see each other too often.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Oh, Linda, this is really beautiful!!! Great job


Thank you, Jan.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, is the LP guernsey next week? Now I have to choose yarn and get ready to cast on.  Hope your computer straightens out before then.

I think it's a good thing my DD did not want a handknit for her birthday.  I definitely want to do the guernsey with you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Since I bought another skein of Gina Lace from the sale Sunday I can identify....I am going to cut up my cards and cancel my PayPal and ...... no I can't cut up my card...I buy groceries with that...oh dear...I am truly hopeless.
> 
> Oh, lightbulb...that is why I need to start adding that mohair in with other yarns...to use it up...oh Whewww...feel better now.
> 
> :roll:


It's all good  just think of all the beautiful new creations you will be making!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your entrelac lace is sooo pretty, Linda!!!


Thank you, Toni. It was worth playing around with.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do it all the time! I call it having a creative mind that is busy all the time. :XD: I am very happy to be linked with Bev or anyone else here :thumbup:


Thanks for understanding.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, that is looking so beautiful. Definitely a one of a kind. I am not familiar with shark's tooth pattern, but can guess what it will probably look like.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. It is quite a shallow border with points, done in garter stitch. I don't think the scarf needs anything to elabourate.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Congratulations Bev on the news of a new addition to the family. And on DS finding an apt. Hope that goes smoothly.
> 
> Linda, I love your entrelac. It is perfect. I have used Sachenmeyer Baby Wool, i don't remember if it is 3 ply. . .
> 
> ...


Thank you, Chris. The yarn I used acrylic, which I don't use very often apart for for baby clothes. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to take my time looking; there is no hurry.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is why I think we should do a party on steeking. I hate feeling intimidated over things that should not be.


I agree but would start off with something small so if I mess it up it won't be important.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Since I bought another skein of Gina Lace from the sale Sunday I can identify....I am going to cut up my cards and cancel my PayPal and ...... no I can't cut up my card...I buy groceries with that...oh dear...I am truly hopeless.
> 
> Oh, lightbulb...that is why I need to start adding that mohair in with other yarns...to use it up...oh Whewww...feel better now.
> 
> :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, is the LP guernsey next week? Now I have to choose yarn and get ready to cast on.  Hope your computer straightens out before then.
> 
> I think it's a good thing my DD did not want a handknit for her birthday.  I definitely want to do the guernsey with you.


Yes, I have it noted for the 13th, but I will start Monday, my time.
I just have to wait for the computer to catch up- it makes typing very slow!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I agree but would start off with something small so if I mess it up it won't be important.


When you all started talking about steeking, I thought of getting a sweater at Goodwill to practice on.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope I've done this right, I have such a funny head this morning and it seems to be affecting my vision a bit.
Anyway this is a project I have been working on over the summer and finally did the finishing off after it sat there while I played with entrelac. I used Bergere de France Coton Fifty which is fingering weight (Ilove this yarn),colourway Nigelle.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooo, that looks great, Linda. Love the color. 

Julie, what weight yarn are you recommending for our baby guernseys?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> OMG - that word sends shivers down my spine!! Scary!
> I'd just separate the front & knit 2 pieces.


Steeking scares the begeebers out of me, too! I think I would do what Jane suggests before cutting into something so pretty. :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I hope I've done this right, I have such a funny head this morning and it seems to be affecting my vision a bit.
> Anyway this is a project I have been working on over the summer and finally did the finishing off after it sat there while I played with entrelac. I used Bergere de France Coton Fifty which is fingering weight (Ilove this yarn),colourway Nigelle.


Very, very pretty. It would be perfect for today, warm and sunny :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a most beautiful view to wake up to, Jane! Thank you for sharing with us. 

I hope those fires get contained quickly, also, Ronie!

You are making great progress on that second sleeve, Julie! I am sorry for your computer problems. grrr!

I love the tones in your new Araucania Ruca yarns, Melanie! The violet is working up beautifully!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice sweater (jumper) Linda. Did you do a picot edging for the hem and cuffs? That lovely color goes with a lot of skin tones.

Tanya - the yarn is hand wash or dry clean. It will be interesting to see how it blocks as I have never used this fiber before.

I think my first steeking project (provided I can actually do it, lol) would be a dish cloth.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> We can check with Toni on this, but since everyone might not be knitting along on Fuchsia I think I will include information of blends and plying and knitting with two strands held together of different yarns....there is so much information out there and I think this would be a great add on...


Pfft! I am just the keeper of the calendar. It is true, probably not everyone will be doing the Fuchsia. There are so many combinations of fibers out there. As a knitter and new spinner, I would love to know more. Whatever works best for your schedule, DFL, works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Linda, your short sleeve pullover is beautiful. Love that color and it is good to know the yarn and that you like it. So I can keep it in the back of my head as I do get the Bergere catalog every year since I had ordered a pattern booklet from it a few years ago. . . never did make the item I bought it for. . .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a good idea, Bev! Getting a used sweater without emotional attachments and hours and hours invested in it. :thumbup:

Linda, that is a very comfortable and flattering looking sweater/jumper that you just made! I really like that stitch. I bet it kept it interesting for you while you knit it up. Very pretty!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Was this what you were thinking of, Chris? The first video.
> 
> http://indianapublicmedia.org/theweeklyspecial/fiber-arts-2/


YES! that has to be it. As I am at work I can't watch it right now but it does seem like that is the one. Thank you. Now I have to right down that the post is on Page 95? so that I can remember and come back to it on my phone to save the link. .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Was this what you were thinking of, Chris? The first video.
> 
> http://indianapublicmedia.org/theweeklyspecial/fiber-arts-2/


unfortunately, the video links didn't come thru


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> OMG - that word sends shivers down my spine!! Scary!


No that word would be 'rattlesnakes'.



jscaplen said:


> I'd just separate the front & knit 2 pieces.


Come on! Where is your spirit of adventure?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

One of the next rooms on our tour was Marjorie's room. It was on the third floor and facing the formal garden and the lake. (I could manage a room like that.  )


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am right on the water.
> Here is the sunrise from my back door.


WOW! Now I know I am coming to steal, um, I mean pet your Montego just so I can see that sunrise!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I agree but would start off with something small so if I mess it up it won't be important.


My thinking is that people knit up a very large swatch--maye 12 x 12" and we practice a steeki on it. It would be large enough to do a couple of steaks actually. People could knit up a couple of large swatches, maybe with some patterning to see how well it would work with strand knitting patterns. And can practice a couple of different steeking techniques to see how they work and what people prefer. Then there is no anxiety about making mistakes. After that a real project can be worked on like a stranded vest or sweater, maybe for a baby or toddler or young child. Or even a dog coat?????? Doesn't this sound doable and not too scary??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> When you all started talking about steeking, I thought of getting a sweater at Goodwill to practice on.


Oh that would work, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is nice that you and your sisters share interests. My sister and I are like chalk and cheese - could make life awkward as we were growing up. We are ok now as long as we don't see each other too often.


I have two sisters and we have great relationships with each other. It's fun to have them in my life. Also have two brothers, but don't spend nearly as much time with either of them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, is the LP guernsey next week? Now I have to choose yarn and get ready to cast on.  Hope your computer straightens out before then.
> 
> I think it's a good thing my DD did not want a handknit for her birthday.  I definitely want to do the guernsey with you.


I'm going to be following along on the Guernsey project. Since we leave on vacation mid-week next week, I know I won't have time to keep up with it, but am truly interested in learning it. Will have some WIPs with me on my trip that hopefully will become FOs by the time I get back home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

T


linda09 said:


> I hope I've done this right, I have such a funny head this morning and it seems to be affecting my vision a bit.
> Anyway this is a project I have been working on over the summer and finally did the finishing off after it sat there while I played with entrelac. I used Bergere de France Coton Fifty which is fingering weight (Ilove this yarn),colourway Nigelle.


That's really pretty, Linda!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I hope I've done this right, I have such a funny head this morning and it seems to be affecting my vision a bit.
> Anyway this is a project I have been working on over the summer and finally did the finishing off after it sat there while I played with entrelac. I used Bergere de France Coton Fifty which is fingering weight (Ilove this yarn),colourway Nigelle.


Oh this is a great piece of work. I credit you for working in fingering wt for such a large project. I have been wanting to do a cotton top for myself for ages but have resisted tackling it in such a fine yarn. What is the stitch you used. It has such nice texture. And love the color. It looks so comfortable to wear, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> One of the next rooms on our tour was Marjorie's room. It was on the third floor and facing the formal garden and the lake. (I could manage a room like that.  )


What a beautiful room! I could definitely manage a room like that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh this is a great piece of work. I credit you for working in fingering wt for such a large project. I have been wanting to do a cotton top for myself for ages but have resisted tackling it in such a fine yarn. What is the stitch you used. It has such nice texture. And love the color. It looks so comfortable to wear, too.


I have been wanting to make something like that for me, also, but keep putting it off. Other items seem to keep jumping ahead on the To Do List. I can't figure out how that keeps happening.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> What a beautiful room! I could definitely manage a room like that.


Wouldn't that be nice?!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I hope I've done this right, I have such a funny head this morning and it seems to be affecting my vision a bit.
> Anyway this is a project I have been working on over the summer and finally did the finishing off after it sat there while I played with entrelac. I used Bergere de France Coton Fifty which is fingering weight (Ilove this yarn),colourway Nigelle.


Lovely sweater, Linda! I am partial to those hems!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> One of the next rooms on our tour was Marjorie's room. It was on the third floor and facing the formal garden and the lake. (I could manage a room like that.  )


Why can't my rooms look like that?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Why can't my rooms look like that?


Mine don't either.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Okay, ::swallowing hard:: I used to teach a steeking class and have held the hands of many knitters as they did their first steek, sweating and shaking and crying as hard as they could while they did it. If you would like, I could put together a LP about steeking. It would need to be in 2016, though, because I am "up to it in alligators" for the rest of the year. I could put together two small projects: a plain dishcloth or afghan square that is knitted flat and a simple Fair Isle cup cozy knitted in the round. Do one or both or just watch. Whatever works for you. You can use whatever yarn weight and yarn fiber you want, but I will make the samples from worsted weight. No, it does not have to be wool. If you want to do the dishcloth, I will make the sample from cotton. There is no machine sewing the way I do it. You just need a sewing needle and thread, a decent pair of scissors, and the needles you used for your project, along with the piece you will steek.

Let me know if you are interested. ::Hesitating on pressing the Send button.::


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Okay, ::swallowing hard:: I used to teach a steeking class and have held the hands of many knitters as they did their first steek, sweating and shaking and crying as hard as they could while they did it. If you would like, I could put together a LP about steeking. It would need to be in 2016, though, because I am "up to it in alligators" for the rest of the year. I could put together two small projects: a plain dishcloth or afghan square that is knitted flat and a simple Fair Isle cup cozy knitted in the round. Do one or both or just watch. Whatever works for you. You can use whatever yarn weight and yarn fiber you want, but I will make the samples from worsted weight. No, it does not have to be wool. If you want to do the dishcloth, I will make the sample from cotton. There is no machine sewing the way I do it. You just need a sewing needle and thread, a decent pair of scissors, and the needles you used for your project, along with the piece you will steek.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested. ::Hesitating on pressing the Send button.::


 I am pretty sure it is safe to say that we are interested.  There are not any specific dates picked out for Lace Parties after November 22nd, 2015. You would be welcome to take your pick of dates.  If you want to do this....giving you room to hesitate some more.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I am pretty sure it is safe to say that we are interested.  There are not any specific dates picked out for Lace Parties after November 22nd, 2015. You would be welcome to take your pick of dates.  If you want to do this....giving you room to hesitate some more.


I would be okay with a date in February after the first week. January is already busy with at least two KALs, so February would be better.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine, Ronie- more than what I can say for my laptop, which keeps going into not responding mode- most frustrating, I am 12mm down sleeve #2.


I'm glad your ok.. and I know that frustration well!!! unfortunately  it happens a lot on facebook games.. so I don't play them all that much.. more time to knit right? LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is why I think we should do a party on steeking. I hate feeling intimidated over things that should not be.


I agree I also hate feeling intimidated and maybe a steeking party would be a good idea.. 

Someone needs to write all these ideas down for the times when we can't think of something LOL

Melanie that yarn is amazing! I love the lime green.. I have never worn it I don't think but we have some sweatshirts at work for kids in that color and I love it!! I have to touch them every time I go by them.. (its a yarny's issue I guess) LOL

Toni thank you.. and I am glad your computer issues are working themselves out.. We have the internet guy coming out today.. we may have to upgrade out service but at least we will be able to be on the computer with more speed.. I am going to upload my pics of the boat trip tonight and see if there is any improvement.. maybe I will do a few while the guy is here so he can see what I am talking about!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> When you all started talking about steeking, I thought of getting a sweater at Goodwill to practice on.


That is a _GREAT_ idea!!! I am not a fan of pull over sweaters (cardigans) and I have a sweater I was going to purpose the yarn for and this would be a perfect thing to do with it.. maybe our second hand store that was suppose to open in June will finally open and I can find something there too... 

Beautiful Linda... I love a nice roomy top. Your yard is very pretty too with all those beautiful flowers


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that room(s) are beautiful... I love the details too.. I want my guest room to reflect the light and have a airy feel to it but unforturnatly it is a bit crowded.. I need a decorator to come in and help me with furniture placement!!! I have some beautiful pieces just no idea how to arrange them!

the Gurnsey LP sounds like fun.. I need something in a heavier weight yarn to pick up every now and then.. and my Andrea could use a nice sweater.. and if it doesn't fit him then I have several dolls that it is sure to fit.. 

I would love that Elizabeth a nice little workshop to help us get over the fear... I think Bevs idea is a great one too.. I am sure the two ideas could be combined for those of us short on time.. 

Toni it happens to me too.. just not enough time in the day to do all the projects I want to do...  my 3 days off (while hubby worked) I got lots of WIP's done but very little exercise.. so I need to arrange my day so I get it all in!! or I'll need all those larger size jeans I just gave away back.LOL

Well I need to straighten up around here before the internet guy shows up.. I want to get through chart 2 on the LE shawl.. Have a great day all.. I'll check back in this evening after work..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Mine don't either.


Neither do mine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Okay, ::swallowing hard:: I used to teach a steeking class and have held the hands of many knitters as they did their first steek, sweating and shaking and crying as hard as they could while they did it. If you would like, I could put together a LP about steeking. It would need to be in 2016, though, because I am "up to it in alligators" for the rest of the year. I could put together two small projects: a plain dishcloth or afghan square that is knitted flat and a simple Fair Isle cup cozy knitted in the round. Do one or both or just watch. Whatever works for you. You can use whatever yarn weight and yarn fiber you want, but I will make the samples from worsted weight. No, it does not have to be wool. If you want to do the dishcloth, I will make the sample from cotton. There is no machine sewing the way I do it. You just need a sewing needle and thread, a decent pair of scissors, and the needles you used for your project, along with the piece you will steek.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested. ::Hesitating on pressing the Send button.::


That would be awesome, Elizabeth!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

For those thinking of rushing to the thrift shop to purchase a sweater to steek, just a word of caution: you need to have yarn of the same weight and fiber to finish it off. You can't just cut it and think you are finished. There will need to be some room on either side of the steek to do some securing so you can then pick up stitches and put on a band, even if it is just a minimal one like an I-Cord band. Not raining on your parade, just trying to let you know that, great idea that it is, there are some considerations you need to take into account. 

...says she who spends too much time leaping before she thinks things through. :roll:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Okay, ::swallowing hard:: I used to teach a steeking class and have held the hands of many knitters as they did their first steek, sweating and shaking and crying as hard as they could while they did it. If you would like, I could put together a LP about steeking. It would need to be in 2016, though, because I am "up to it in alligators" for the rest of the year. I could put together two small projects: a plain dishcloth or afghan square that is knitted flat and a simple Fair Isle cup cozy knitted in the round. Do one or both or just watch. Whatever works for you. You can use whatever yarn weight and yarn fiber you want, but I will make the samples from worsted weight. No, it does not have to be wool. If you want to do the dishcloth, I will make the sample from cotton. There is no machine sewing the way I do it. You just need a sewing needle and thread, a decent pair of scissors, and the needles you used for your project, along with the piece you will steek.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested. ::Hesitating on pressing the Send button.::


Elizabeth, when you do the class you won't have to worry about hearing us all crying. We'll just be typing in 4 letter words on the computer . . . . . 
:XD:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

OK, then I can make an afghan square that is 2 squares wide so when I steek it I will have 2 squares to add to the 4 or 5 that I have knit already . . . 
I was starting to knit squares and then I found the lace party and haven't had time to get back to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful. Great knitting and stitch defination.


Thank you, Norma 


> I am on Chart C ...


Progress pic?
I finished Chart 2 last night - hoping to work on Chart A tonight but Cuerda Seca clue 2 came out a day early & Mountain Trails Clue 2 is due today. What to do, What to do?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Why can't my rooms look like that?


You have a bathroom heading in that direction


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...since everyone might not be knitting along on Fuchsia I think I will include information of blends and plying and knitting with two strands...


Even for those who will be knitting along, having a chat on a given topic concurrently wouldn't interfere. 


> ....there is so much information out there and I think this would be a great add on...


Definitely!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I think a steeking LP would be great. And I can come up with some colorful metaphors for all those words that would get me kicked out of KP, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Info on knitting with two strands would be interesting DFL, thanks for suggesting that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I think a steeking LP would be great. And I can come up with some colorful metaphors for all those words that would get me kicked out of KP, lol.


  You are great! Thanks for the chuckle, Melanie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I would be okay with a date in February after the first week. January is already busy with at least two KALs, so February would be better.


In attempting to keep with our two week schedule, we would have January 31 - February 14 or Feb. 14 - 28. Which would you like? 

Thanks for the caution about purchasing a thrift shop sweater to steek. I would have never thought of needing extra yarn of the same kind. Could a contrasting/complimentary color be used?

I like Chris's idea of steeking the quilt blocks. I started a project last summer and, ah hum, it is still sitting there. :shock: (Says "your" fearless leader! Thank you, Jane!  )


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359932-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

